# Habeis visto el IBEX? septiembre a fin de mes el guano vuelve otra vea



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2014)

Prime

Y si alguno se resiente que almacene emoliente


----------



## Robopoli (1 Sep 2014)

Ole que poleeeeeeeee!!


----------



## 000 (1 Sep 2014)

SUBPOLE!!!

Me importa una puta mierda la bolsa.

Invertid en esto mariconas:


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Sep 2014)

Veamos como empieza septiembre


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2014)

habéis x 50 ... no se vale copy-paste :rolleye:

"otra vea"? 
qué vea?
Vea la fea? 
::

edito:

Al de la subpolen  
me está diciendo que invierta en Natra? : ienso:


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Sep 2014)

Os puede el ansia, ahora todo el mes con el titulo mal


----------



## Robopoli (1 Sep 2014)

Lo del error en el título es un error de Matrix. Ahora si que vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces. :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

primera página


----------



## Durmiente (1 Sep 2014)

S'ha bierto la vea?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Janus (1 Sep 2014)

Eaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## vermer (1 Sep 2014)

Curso nuevo . Sin Ignores para empezar bien .. A ver lo que dura.


----------



## elpatatero (1 Sep 2014)




----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Sep 2014)

Este hilo sin una foto de las robadas a Kate Upton..


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Prime
> 
> Y si alguno se resiente que almacene emoliente



pole suppleo y recontrapole , hay que me lol :ouch: voy mas mamao :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## amago45 (1 Sep 2014)

poles días y tal...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2014)

Pillo sitio


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2014)

Jajajajajajaja..sois muy graciosas la verdad...lo paso pipa con vuestros guaneos hasta los 5.000 o por debajo...venga el del mes siguiente lo pongo Yo: Ojjjjtoooberrr y sus 1.000 muerrrrjjjjjjteeeejjjjjjhhhh....


Reflotando....


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja..sois muy graciosas la verdad...lo paso pipa con vuestros guaneos hasta los 5.000 o por debajo...venga el del mes siguiente lo pongo Yo: Ojjjjtoooberrr y sus 1.000 muerrrrjjjjjjteeeejjjjjjhhhh....



nos quejabamos del GATrOll

otros vendran q bueno te haran

::


----------



## inversobres (1 Sep 2014)

Ya se ha escapado el tonto del pabellon y encima con compañia.

Primero de mes y ya sabeis la pauta.

Que os sea muy productivo el nuevo curso.


----------



## Topongo (1 Sep 2014)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2014)

Pipo, he empezado a ver Oldboy (korean of course) y......WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Sep 2014)

Venga os quiero a tod@s....mua mua...nos vemos nengs...ciao...

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 08:54 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Ya se ha escapado el tonto del pabellon y encima con compañia.
> 
> Primero de mes y ya sabeis la pauta.
> 
> Que os sea muy productivo el nuevo curso.



Yo también te quiero, un besito wapeton...nos vemos por los 5.000 o menos...


----------



## javiorz (1 Sep 2014)

Pillo simio


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pipo, he empezado a ver Oldboy (korean of course) y......WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! ::



si, pues cuando veas el final ::

te vas a quedar asi :8:

(la idea es interesante pero no me gusto la peli, ademas se nota esteticamente q es de hace tiempo)

edito: por lo que he leido las fotos de jennifer de la pagina anterior son autenticas :baba:


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

empieza el mes de las subidas...........

joder es que ya empiezan a subir todas las mias, portugal telekom, lufthansa,fcc.....lo veis?


----------



## Namreir (1 Sep 2014)

Pib aleman -0,2%, the end is near, rusia bloquea las imporraciones de coches, el sistema en quiebra, game over man, game over


----------



## inversobres (1 Sep 2014)

De oca a oca. Mision imposible.

A cascarla, no leo mas.

Voy al hilo de Janus.


----------



## Namreir (1 Sep 2014)

Bertooooooook, they are here, soon on your tv,


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Sep 2014)

Bueeeeeeeeeeeenos y provechosos días !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ayer vi Dallas Buyers Club. Se la recomiendo.


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pib aleman -0,2%, the end is near, rusia bloquea las imporraciones de coches, el sistema en quiebra, game over man, game over



abre largos y dejate de datos estadisticos manipulados, que parecéis tontos.


----------



## Namreir (1 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> abre largos y dejate de datos estadisticos manipulados, que parecéis tontos.



Y el sol se puso negro y la luna se volvio toda como sangre, y las estrellas del cielo cayeron sobre la tierra, por que el gran dia de su ira ha llegado.

Estais avisados.


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Sep 2014)

Sitiooooo!


----------



## Robopoli (1 Sep 2014)

Off topic: trabajáis con alguna empresa de alarmas que funcione bien. De Securitas Direct no oigo nada bueno y no se si en el fondo son todas igual...


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Sep 2014)

FAIL en el título, mal empezamos mentando a Pandoro. Vea, vea un título en verso
Yastamos en septiembre,
se acerca el otoño,
Y el churribex,
huele a los 11.000
Por ejemplo.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Off topic: trabajáis con alguna empresa de alarmas que funcione bien. De Securitas Direct no oigo nada bueno y no se si en el fondo son todas igual...




Mejor precio tiene TYCO ADT, he oído que funcionan bien a nivel de comercios, supongo que para hogar será lo mismo.

Pillo sitio y tal.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 Sep 2014)

Como se le va la pinza a la gente, ay madre! :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (1 Sep 2014)

Pillo sitio, un mes interesante.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

También se han publicado
fotos de Kate Upton o
Kirsten Dunst, entre otras.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

Pooooooooooooooole







---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 08:48 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Bertooooooook, they are here, soon on your tv,



¿cuaaaaaaalo?


----------



## Xiux (1 Sep 2014)

Buen dia, y pillo hueco

Vuelta al cole despues de grandes vacaciones !

El mes de BME


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

hilo de mierda

no habrá guano.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

Santander a 10-12 leuros

Las acciones de Banco Santander llaman a la puerta - Blogs de Bolságora

Corred, se acaban


----------



## Namreir (1 Sep 2014)

Hay que tocar el cielo para desplomarse a los infiernos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Santander a 10-12 leuros
> 
> Las acciones de Banco Santander llaman a la puerta - Blogs de Bolságora
> 
> Corred, se acaban



.
Eso me dijo la directora de una oficina del SAN, pepita premium, que dice tener todos sus ahorros en acciones de su empresa, que le iba sacando no se cuanto y que iba a subir a 12. 

Lo peor de la historia es que puede ocurrir.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 11:30 ----------




pipoapipo dijo:


> si, pues cuando veas el final ::
> 
> te vas a quedar asi :8:
> 
> ...



.
¿Que fotos de cual página? :rolleye:


----------



## James Bond (1 Sep 2014)

Vuelvo renovado de las vacaciones. Liquidez al máximo a la espera de alguna ganga, aunque pocas veo...


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Vuelvo renovado de las vacaciones. Liquidez al máximo a la espera de alguna ganga, aunque pocas veo...



joer pues,..............ponte gafas


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Eso me dijo la directora de una oficina del SAN, pepita premium, que dice tener todos sus ahorros en acciones de su empresa, que le iba sacando no se cuanto y que iba a subir a 12.
> 
> Lo peor de la historia es que puede ocurrir.
> ...



Claro que puede ocurrir pero un blue chip con una expectativa de revalorización del 75%, saliendo en el periódico y de la mano de Carlos Doblado ..... desconfío 8:8:8:


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Santander a 10-12 leuros
> 
> Las acciones de Banco Santander llaman a la puerta - Blogs de Bolságora
> 
> Corred, se acaban



de 9 no pasa


----------



## James Bond (1 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer pues,..............ponte gafas



Ilustrenos diga usted que gangas hay en el mercado... Me gustaría saber su opinión, la del mejor del foro::::

P.D: ya veo que se ha quitado su pretenciosa firma.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

*Recovery? 3 "Uncomfortable Truth" Charts*

Recovery? 3 "Uncomfortable Truth" Charts | Zero Hedge

Presented with little comment aside to suggest one scratch beneath the thinning veneer of record nominal stock prices every once in a while to take the temperature of the ugly reality that no one is talking about...

*1) Stocks are at record highs because global growth is 'improving'...*







FACT: There is a record divergence between the 'market' and plunging growth expectations

* * *

*2) Stocks are at record highs because employment is 'improving'...*







FACT: There is a record divergence between the 'market' and the employed population in America.

* * *

*3) Stocks are at record highs because animal spirits are 'improving'..*







FACT: There is a record divergence between the exuberant 'rich' and crushed 'middle class'

* * *

Bonus Chart:

*Stocks are at record highs because... of The Fed!*







And stocks have not been this far ahead of the Fed Balance Sheet since May 2013's Taper Tantrum correction began...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Sep 2014)

acabo de almorzar con unas papas amarillas que son bocata di cardinale :baba: 

hace tiempo que no las probaba y me tenia que conformar con las patatas pa perro que venden aqui :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Sep 2014)

.
De ppcc: 



> ...
> 
> - Ciclo bursátil.- Desde el hundimiento pos-burbuja inmobiliaria, que abortó aquel ciclo bursátil, la Bolsa sigue en tendencia principal alcista -en términos de Dow-. Lo que pasa es que, dadas las características tan especiales de esta crisis estructural (hiperendeudamiento y sobrevaloración inmobiliaria), hay mucha distorsión del módulo 7-2 años. Ya hemos escrito aquí que esta Bolsa no tiene nada que esperar del crecimiento económico pero sí de cuestiones financieras como la generalización de las expectativas deflacionistas y consiguiente escenario ultraestable de tipos de interés cercanos a cero, y, sobre todo, la solución a los inviables sistemas de pensiones, que ya sabemos que no será vía "capitalización" (vs. reparto, porque con tipos cero salir a defender el timo de la capitalización "a la chilena" es imposible) sino vía Impuesto Negativo sobre la Renta.
> 
> ...



BICHOS


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Ilustrenos diga usted que gangas hay en el mercado... Me gustaría saber su opinión, la del mejor del foro::::
> 
> P.D: ya veo que se ha quitado su pretenciosa firma.



espero que pronto la gente pague para saber mis opiniones,

y aqui llamandome troll jajaja,


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> espero que pronto la gente pague para saber mis opiniones,
> 
> y aqui llamandome troll jajaja,



Esto me suena de algo...


----------



## sr.anus (1 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> espero que pronto la gente pague para saber mis opiniones,
> 
> y aqui llamandome troll jajaja,



Puedes hacer un foro, donde por una pequeña cuota, nos muestres el camino.... o mejor directamente te damos las claves de las cuentas y operas por nosotros

yo pagaria hasta 50 euros por los consejos y 500 si operas por mi...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Puedes hacer un foro, donde por una pequeña cuota, nos muestres el camino.... o mejor directamente te damos las claves de las cuentas y operas por nosotros
> 
> yo pagaria hasta 50 euros por los consejos y 500 si operas por mi...



yo hasta 89,95






bueno, estoy tentado de piramidar en ence, por AT, no fundamentales, claro...

alguna opinión de dentro de los AT?


----------



## docjones (1 Sep 2014)

Pillo sitio imaginandome el título leído por Julio Iglesias.

Weah!


----------



## Namreir (1 Sep 2014)

Nadie cuelga las fotos de kate?


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Sep 2014)

Yo estoy dispuesto a pagar para que el cansino este se vaya a tomar por culo de una vez.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

Los bajistas se estrenan en CIE Automotive y Fluidra al tiempo que se retiran de Bankia - Noticias de Inversión

es de la semana pasada, pero dedicado a nam


----------



## sr.anus (1 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Nadie cuelga las fotos de kate?











las demas no son adecuadas para el hilo


----------



## erpako (1 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> espero que pronto la gente pague para saber mis opiniones,
> 
> y aqui llamandome troll jajaja,



Y si se equivoca devolverá el dinero, no?.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> las demas no son adecuadas para el hilo



p q dice eso? en las demas sale vestida?




pd. ponga alguna enseñando chicha o le baneamos


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> p q dice eso? en las demas sale vestida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para eso precisamente se inventó lo del spoiler!!! :baba: ... 
y no para ejemm ejemm  :no:


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2014)

De Cárpatos:

"tenemos posibles HCH invertidos claros "

¿en qué quedamos? ¿posibles o claros? si egg que...

Creo que me voy a meter "gurú" yo tambien... total...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Sep 2014)

Grande carpatín!!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Creo que me voy a meter "gurú" yo tambien... total...



Paseme un privado con la minuta, por ver si me sale mas apañado que el gran guru mpbk cuyo anuncio de abandono del foro nos ha sumido a todos en la desolación

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 16:59 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> acabo de almorzar con unas papas amarillas que son bocata di cardinale :baba:
> 
> hace tiempo que no las probaba y me tenia que conformar con las patatas pa perro que venden aqui :



Esas papas gualdas ¿ son buenas para la resaca?


----------



## sr.anus (1 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> p q dice eso? en las demas sale vestida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaamn, how 'bout those kate upton leaks - Imgur



album completo, esta un poco pasaita, hay que buscar una nueva musa, propongo bar refaeli


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> daaaaamn, how 'bout those kate upton leaks - Imgur
> 
> 
> 
> album completo, esta un poco pasaita, hay que buscar una nueva musa, propongo bar refaeli



pasadita?????? fOLLAMODELOS... !!!


OooooH, WAaaaIT!!


Yo ya la invitaría a cenar ya...

Por cierto, que parece limpita y tal, pero en la foto donde sale con el maromo se ve el Oral-B todo sucio... como sea para todo igual... ieeejjj....


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> daaaaamn, how 'bout those kate upton leaks - Imgur
> 
> 
> 
> album completo, esta un poco pasaita, hay que buscar una nueva musa, propongo bar refaeli



está todo como tiene que estar y chitón! :no:

yo también la invitaba a cenar pero pagando a medias ...que luego se me envicia


----------



## mpbk (1 Sep 2014)

aqui hablais de bolsa o de las tetas de esta?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> daaaaamn, how 'bout those kate upton leaks - Imgur
> 
> 
> 
> album completo, esta un poco pasaita, hay que buscar una nueva musa, propongo bar refaeli




Respect con nuestra musa! 

Que bien que luego la invocamos cuando viene Pandoro :: ::


Deoleo +3,80% :rolleye:


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> aqui hablais de bolsa o de las tetas de esta?



Ya me disculpará, pero los futuros yankiis parecen el chotis de un tartaja...
y a algo hay que dedicar el tiempo libre...




Edito!!!!


A ver... QUIEN HA SIDO???

Me acaba de llegar un mail de Estrategiasdeinversion.pito-com título:


"Revista lílder en Análisis Bursátil"



No si al final va a resultar que el gato es nuestro gurú transilvano...


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> daaaaamn, how 'bout those kate upton leaks - Imgur
> 
> 
> 
> album completo, esta un poco pasaita, hay que buscar una nueva musa, propongo bar refaeli



pero haberlas puesto aqui, cosas peores se han posteado sin spoiler ni nada (y con spoiler ni te cuento :vomito: )

la bar rafaeli si es guapa, pero no se q pan de molde comia......nomelafo :XX:

q es broma 

ajetreo.... q tal su hija? dele recuerdos :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Respect con nuestra musa!
> 
> Que bien que luego la invocamos cuando viene Pandoro :: ::
> 
> ...





a ver a ver, que todavía le gano


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

En una de las fotos sale Kate Upon lefada por la espalda.

Ya no es lo mismo .....


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En una de las fotos sale Kate Upon lefada por la espalda.
> 
> Ya no es lo mismo .....



ah.... pensabas q era virgen? inocho:

:XX:


----------



## Arracada (1 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeeeeeenos y provechosos días !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ayer vi Dallas Buyers Club. Se la recomiendo.



Pillo sitio y saludos a todos. Cuando todo se caiga avisen, plis. 

La peli buenísima.


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ah.... q pensabas q era virgen? inocho:
> 
> :XX:



joer macho, ya no se la puede mirar de la misma forma con ese derrape en la espalda ....

La primera y cuarta foto de Jennifer Lawrence son canelita fina ::


----------



## Topongo (1 Sep 2014)

Resumiendo






Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joer macho, ya no se la puede mirar de la misma forma con ese derrape en la espalda ....
> 
> La primera y cuarta foto de Jennifer Lawrence son canelita fina ::



me parece q el mejor amigo de jennifer es jack daniels......


----------



## mofeta (1 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En una de las fotos sale Kate Upon lefada por la espalda.
> 
> Ya no es lo mismo .....



Es gel de baño. Un pequeño accidente familiar


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

yo voto porque hemos empezado otra onda pabajo, el TCM de blai señalaba como un loco corte de medias, y no se ha producido ninguna subida al tocarse.... luego....


----------



## Durmiente (1 Sep 2014)

Una persona famosa que vive de su imagen debería ser madre prudente con las fotos que guarda en el teléfono. Es triste pero unas imágenes como esas tienen demasiados interesados en cazarlas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2014)

Vya reentrèe más aburrida que nos está dando los futuros del SP. 

4 puntos en todo el día. 
Esto es un mensaje subliminal para que vuelva a tomarme vacaciones de bolsa


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Sep 2014)

Filtran fotos íntimas de Jennifer Lawrence, Ariana Grande, Kate Upton y muchas más ... - T.T


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vya reentrèe más aburrida que nos está dando los futuros del SP.
> 
> 4 puntos en todo el día.
> Esto es un mensaje subliminal para que vuelva a tomarme vacaciones de bolsa



Q'oy allí es fieshta...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Filtran fotos íntimas de Jennifer Lawrence, Ariana Grande, Kate Upton y muchas más ... - T.T



Aquí las tienes todas... 

reddit.com: over 18?


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Q'oy allí es fieshta...



Ja jajaja que descentre, esto es como lo de Topongo que fue a trabajar una semana antes

Y que celebran? 



Santoral | El más completo de la red


Los Santos de hoy lunes 1 de septiembre de 2014

Josué, Santo
*Patriarca del A.T*., Septiembre 1


No me lo puedo creer, el AT tiene patrón y todo


----------



## atman (1 Sep 2014)

Me pregunto cuantes páginas y ficheros habrá a estas horas, llenos de troyanos, exploits, virus etc... esperando a ser bajados a cuenta de la historia esa...

Un poco de trabajo para los informáticos, lo que siempre viene bien. Y muchos dolores de cabeza para los nerds que serán acosados a paritr de mañana para que solucionen ese "problema" que ha aparecido "justo cuando entraba en la web de tiempo para ver tiempo de mañana, oyes..."

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 20:05 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Ja jajaja que descentre, esto es como lo de Topongo que fue a trabajar una semana antes
> 
> Y que celebran?
> 
> ...




Labor day, como siempre digo , el día de las parturientas. Usted lo verá traducido como el día del trabajo, pero es cosa de los periodistas que no se enteran...


----------



## decloban (1 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Una persona famosa que vive de su imagen debería ser madre prudente con las fotos que guarda en el teléfono. Es triste pero unas imágenes como esas tienen demasiados interesados en cazarlas.



Vamos que la culpa es de ellas ::

Y como esto sea verdad, me parece que el listo los tendrá de corbata


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2014)

un poco tarde, pero....


----------



## bertok (1 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> un poco tarde, pero....



Eeeeeeese guti, lo más jrande ::


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Aquí las tienes todas...
> 
> reddit.com: over 18?




Curioseando en los comentarios de la peña en imgur ya había localizado esa página con todo el material.


----------



## tarrito (1 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Eeeeeeese guti, lo más jrande ::



hablando de Guti ... 
empezó la liga de furngol y bien calladitos que están :rolleye: :fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (1 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> hablando de Guti ...
> empezó la liga de furngol y bien calladitos que están :rolleye: :fiufiu:



Guti, ese jran fumbolista....mayor fiestero. :rolleye:

Insensato, el Madrid ahora ya tiene al crack más valorado de este hilo, ChichaRRito Hernandez...estamos perdidos!!!! :ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Curioseando en los comentarios de la peña en imgur ya había localizado esa página con todo el material.



So, I'm guessing the shit in Ukraine is gettin out of control.


----------



## Crash (1 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Sep 2014)

decloban, me miras ence a ver qué impresión te da?

cambia de ciclo parriba o es pronto?

Ebro lateral total pero no parece que tenga fuerza para subir

---------- Post added 01-sep-2014 at 15:56 ----------




Crash dijo:


>



es el efecto 4chan


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2014)

Gap al alza y futuros americanos en maximos histericos.

Seguimos en plan cansino.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 08:36 ----------

Brutal la caña que estan metiendo, el bce debe sentirse dios. 

El sp a por los 2010 y luego a romper culos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Sep 2014)

Buenos días y buen mes.
Entro a saludar, voto las 5 estrellitas y me piro.


----------



## Topongo (2 Sep 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, me paso a saludar, de momento buscando alguna entrada aunque con bastante poco tiempo.
Candidatas por encima ENG,,BME!?!?!?,SAN,IBE, ninguna me convence de todas maneras,seguiremos posiblemente en liquidez buscando algún recorte en alguna.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mantenemos largos cargados el juernes 10690 con tres cullons , en busca del objetivo 11566 :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2014)

Sube el paro en 8k y baja la afiliacion en 97k. En cuanto se va el sol, atpc.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Sube el paro en 8k y baja la afiliacion en 97k. En cuanto se va el sol, atpc.



atpc para usted tambien señor inversobres :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2014)

Vamos a maximos diarios.

Viva el paro, hay sed de bce y todo lo que sea malo es mejor.


----------



## Topongo (2 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Sube el paro en 8k y baja la afiliacion en 97k. En cuanto se va el sol, atpc.



Y eso en agosto, no se yo el tema en setiembre como será pero me da que penoso, pero bueno mariguano ha declarado la guerra al paro y eso...
Estamos muertos y enterrados


----------



## Durmiente (2 Sep 2014)

De las peores noticias económicas que se podían escuchar. El mes de agosto fatal con el paro y afiliaciones. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

joder joder joderrrrrrrrrrrrr


largos daxx

k se escapa

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 10:11 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> joder joder joderrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> largos daxx
> ...



iujuuuuuuuuuuu alla vamos.

cuando me vaya del hilo este no sé que va a ser de él.......

siempre dando las mejores operaciones.:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 10:16 ----------

abrid largos al dax y pasad de los datos de paro coño


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2014)

Bajada de la negociación en el NYSE... otra vez...
En acciones -7,7% y en dinero -5,9% interanual... llevamos así desde marzo... 
¿cómo va a bajar?


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Sep 2014)

saben ustedes si con los latunes es igual?

A las ricas sardinas caducadas - Fuera de Serie

Larga vida a la sardina - Fuera de Serie

ya no queda tanta subida (creo), el q no entró mejor q ande con cuidado.... ya pasara otro tren


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

cierro largos dax, +33 pipss


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Bajada de la negociación en el NYSE... otra vez...
> En acciones -7,7% y en dinero -5,9% interanual... llevamos así desde marzo...
> ¿cómo va a bajar?



Miedo a ponerse largo porque el mercado está sobrevalorado. Pero aún más miedo a ponerse corto porque no se puede apostar contra los bancos centrales.


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2014)

Viaje a los 10850 junto con los nuevos maximos usa. Estamos haciendo tiempo.

Voy a mirar como van las inyecciones de la fed esta semana.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 10:30 ----------

$15 Billion en septiembre.

Esta semana miercoles y jueves compras suaves.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 10:41 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> De las peores noticias económicas que se podían escuchar. El mes de agosto fatal con el paro y afiliaciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Noticia mala para nos, ya que muchos lo andan celebrando para que el bce haga el chorra y ganen platita con largos.

El problema es cuando la mierda huele cerca y no la queremos pisar. Se esta descontando la mayor de las actuaciones y ojo como no lo consideren relevante.


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Miedo a ponerse largo porque el mercado está sobrevalorado. Pero aún más miedo a ponerse corto porque no se puede apostar contra los bancos centrales.



si tienes miedo, no debes operar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inwh_Zp_Yq0


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2014)

A las 11h cuidado. Estamos en horas brujas, calor y aburrimiento.


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2014)

La cuestión al hablar del BCE y su QE es ¿de qué cantidades estamos hablando? Porque no veo que la "gente" (me refiero a los sesudos analistas) se esté mojando mucho... ¿alguien ha leído a algún ejjperto dando cifras?

Yo diría que por debajo de los 500.000 millones sería una decepción. Si cuento con el fin de la esterilización, que creo que dejaba un saldo líquido de unos 100.000 millones... pues podría parecerme suficiente con 400k millones... por debajo, y a estas alturas de la película... yo diría que nada...

Lo suyo sería que se plantara al menos en el billón... ¿que les parece a ustedes?

Lo que sí que leo es que la inyección sería destinada exclusivamente vía ABS. Si al BCE le diera por pedir auditorías o certificaciones adicionales para garantizar la calidad de los activos, la cosa se podría alargar mucho... y además... no sé yo si tenemos un volumen para las cantidades citadas... tengo que buscar datos...


----------



## inversobres (2 Sep 2014)

Dicho y hecho. 

En mi opinion es una locura, la ruina para el pueblo. Desde que esta el bce metiendo mano nos han jodido todo lo jodible. Esas inyecciones no son gratis y cuanto mas volumen tengan peor. No me quiero imaginar el coste de esas medidas en el pueblo.


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> De las peores noticias económicas que se podían escuchar. El mes de agosto fatal con el paro y afiliaciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Los datos de paro que comunica el gobierno no significan nada. La estadística se ha pervertido hasta límites inasumibles.

Sólo queda agarrarse al empleo equivalente a tiempo completo de la Contabilidad Nacional (es trimestral) y con ciertos reparos porque en la última comunicación del 28 de Agosto (Segundo Trimestre de 2014) han cambiado la metodología y hay datos incomprensibles por el sentido común.

También hay que analizar la recaudación de la SS.

El resto de los indicadores de la economía española son una filfa o ilusión.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

Cerramos larguitos del juernes 10690 en 10817 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2014)

Vale, ya lo he econtrado. Según esta noticia del WSJ:

Central Banks Say Regulations May Undermine Europe's Economic Recovery - WSJ

El volumen de los ABS en la EU es de 1,5 billones... que es la cuarta parte del americano. Y la mayoría de las emisiones son alemanas, holandesas y británicas. ¿que significa esto? Que si las empresas y bancos españoles no se ponen las pilas... la liquidez del BCE se la quedará Merkel... cosa que por otro lado, no debería de sorprender. Y que la inyección no puede ser muy gorda... porque el mercado no da, ni mucho menos, para ello.!!

Problemas...


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Vale, ya lo he econtrado. Según esta noticia del WSJ:
> 
> Central Banks Say Regulations May Undermine Europe's Economic Recovery - WSJ
> 
> ...



No hay nada, de momento sólo palabras y amagos que han salido bien en el pasado.

La purga se prevé muy larga y dolorosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

el caminito de los 9400 comenzado ha y traera la destruccion de la legion de ejpertitos :no:


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

me aburroooooooo


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

por fin,

largos dax.


----------



## tesorero (2 Sep 2014)

¿estais todos en veteranos o qué?

Vaya meneito a nuestro Ralph. 

El gato corto y Ralph bajando. Se acerca el apocalipsis!!!


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

y asi podriamos seguir toda la vida......win


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Sep 2014)

zzzzzzzz....5000...zzzzzz...5000...zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> ¿estais todos en veteranos o qué?
> 
> Vaya meneito a nuestro Ralph.
> 
> El gato corto y Ralph bajando. Se acerca el apocalipsis!!!



yo soy MV el principio y el fin :no:


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii k e palmao 35


mi stopppppppppppp

aiiiiiiiiiiiiii 35€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€ que dañoooooooooooooooo

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 13:37 ----------

reentramos dax


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

cerramos cortito intraday 10817 en 10760 :baba: abrimos largos con tres cullons y aprovechamos pa hacer algo de caja osea la caja a saca :Baile:

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 13:42 ----------

la caja a la saca :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

ahora esta el stop al lado........pull hchi...si se rompe caemos 150pips


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Sep 2014)

¿Se cae o no se cae?

¿cortilargueando?


----------



## bertok (2 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV el principio y el fin :no:


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Sep 2014)

¿Qué lleva puesta, la camiseta del madrís?

A ver como abren los que mandan.


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

bueno stop min y esperando que el dax se vaya a maximos..........

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 14:38 ----------

mas largos.


----------



## Krim (2 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno stop min y esperando que el dax se vaya a maximos..........
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 14:38 ----------
> 
> mas largos.



Te la estás jugando a base de bien. No digo que sea el momento de ponerse corto pero las posibilidades de ostión están subiendo por momentos. Piénsatelo, que si no luego te toca desaparecer 1 mes


----------



## decloban (2 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> decloban, me miras ence a ver qué impresión te da?
> 
> cambia de ciclo parriba o es pronto?



Creo que sobran las palabras


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Te la estás jugando a base de bien. No digo que sea el momento de ponerse corto pero las posibilidades de ostión están subiendo por momentos. Piénsatelo, que si no luego te toca desaparecer 1 mes



por eso pongo stop majete


son largos aqui o desde la china


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por eso pongo stop majete
> 
> 
> son largos aqui o desde la china



ese stop majete no te librara de que pandoro .. .. por el ..... :rolleye:


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (2 Sep 2014)

Ale,caida de 80 pips del dow en un plis.

¿Os han saltado los stop?


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2014)

El oro se está cargando las esperanzas/expectativas de muchos...


----------



## hombre-mosca (2 Sep 2014)

TKS pirata !!!

Payicos, a veh si emprendemos a iscrivir el nomvre del jilo. Pillo sitio ... y pa mpbk.


----------



## mpbk (2 Sep 2014)

como se lo pasan...

y el dax sin romper soporte


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Sep 2014)

Tesla en maximos menuda burbuja


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Sep 2014)

Flipante lo de los testaextric, (Que facil es acertar cuando todo sube)

Sin embargo en First Solar, un pie casi fuera, no rompe no rompe parriba, leñe.


----------



## jayco (2 Sep 2014)

El brent por debajo de los 100$ a Putin le estan jodiendo pero bien.


----------



## Topongo (2 Sep 2014)

jayco dijo:


> El brent por debajo de los 100$ a Putin le estan jodiendo pero bien.



Meanwhile en nuestras gasolineras....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Sep 2014)

Alguien mencionó a Canadian Solar, hoy está subiendo bien.


----------



## atman (2 Sep 2014)

Este tambien para hilo en el principal...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-02/your-wall-street-slumlord-arrives-europe-goldman-launches-buy-rent-spain


Que alguien se anime a colgarlo... 


Yo, damas y caballeros, dejo todo recogidito y me voy unos días a descansar lejos del mundanal ruido... nos vemos a la vuelta...!!


----------



## Robopoli (2 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Alguien mencionó a Canadian Solar, hoy está subiendo bien.



Siiiii!!!! Llevan un mesecito que es de lo mejor de lo mejor :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 22:02 ----------

Y ojito con SAVE que parece que arranca después de 3 días tontos.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2014 at 22:08 ----------

Sr. @Sin_Perdón,
Le sigo en las GILD desde $107.91 con ilusión y esperanza.
Próxima parada en $116 si la autoridad lo permite y el tiempo no lo impide.
Gracias por levantar la liebre!
Saludos


----------



## ane agurain (2 Sep 2014)

Santander coloca CoCos a 7
años al 6,25%


y areva y siemens retrasan la nuclear cara esa de finlandia


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

todas las acciones que tengo en cartera las mejores.

vallourec, suedzucker, reinmetall............

quien quiera ganar dinerito ya sabe...de nadax10.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 00:14 ----------

mañana entrevista de trabajo...tendré que vencer a 9 oponentes, nada fácil, igual que todo en esta vida. estoy algo nervioso y mañana madrugaré para repasar todo el procedimiento.


----------



## Janus (3 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> La cuestión al hablar del BCE y su QE es ¿de qué cantidades estamos hablando? Porque no veo que la "gente" (me refiero a los sesudos analistas) se esté mojando mucho... ¿alguien ha leído a algún ejjperto dando cifras?
> 
> Yo diría que por debajo de los 500.000 millones sería una decepción. Si cuento con el fin de la esterilización, que creo que dejaba un saldo líquido de unos 100.000 millones... pues podría parecerme suficiente con 400k millones... por debajo, y a estas alturas de la película... yo diría que nada...
> 
> ...




Lo que hagan tiene que ser durable en el tiempo y demostrar quea debilidad es tan manifiesta que harán lo que tengan que hacer el tiempo que sea necesario.

Vamos, lo mismo que la FED pero con cuatro años de retraso. A ver cómo lo explican.

Lo que queda por resolver es qué hace la FED porque con un par de decisiones puede conseguir que la UE haga algo totalmente inútil. Está por ver si van a dejar que el dolar se aprecie o gestionar un nuevo tirón devaluatorio. En cualquier caso, la UE pierde aunque la valoración de activos se burbujee por el incremento del dinero existente para reflejar los mismos productos y servicios.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Misma maniobra que ayer en el pre. Otra vez la misma historia. 

Un dia menos para el carasapo y la ruina de un pueblo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos camino de lo que parece ser un doble techo , con el drogas conseguiremos hacer el segundo techo


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

hijo de puta el dax.

ha hecho un antitécnico.
hoy no opero, si empezamos asi...pero se irá arriba.

mis acciones todas intactas.


----------



## Captain Julius (3 Sep 2014)

Tú céntrate hoy en la entrevista tigre.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> [/COLOR]Sr. @Sin_Perdón,
> Le sigo en las GILD desde $107.91 con ilusión y esperanza.
> Próxima parada en $116 si la autoridad lo permite y el tiempo no lo impide.
> Gracias por levantar la liebre!
> Saludos



Pues ahora conduces tú porque a mi me apearon hace unos días. Con el dinero volví a entrar en LHA, a ver si despega ya, nunca mejor dicho. 

De GILD por cierto hubo una cosa que no me gustó y es que capitaliza una burrada de dinero, 162B, pero parece que no les importa. Suerte.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2014)

vaya limpieza de stops en enagas, ahora a por maximos...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

E un cohete :Baile: 

vamos ibex , espera al drogas en to lo alto :baba:

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 09:56 ----------

PMI servicios gallegolandia 58,1 contra los 55,1 esperado y 56,2 anterior :8:

es la NEP burbujarras , digo estupidos , perdon queria decir estupendos


----------



## erpako (3 Sep 2014)

Pepe, pepe que nos vamos. Aprieta fuerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

vamos putita sube :Baile: :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (3 Sep 2014)

Vamos que nos vaaaaaamos


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2014)

Vaya cohete el DAX. ¿Que ha repartido el Droguis ?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

cerramos larguitos de ayer 10760 en 10895 :baba: y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues ahora conduces tú porque a mi me apearon hace unos días. Con el dinero volví a entrar en LHA, a ver si despega ya, nunca mejor dicho.
> 
> De GILD por cierto hubo una cosa que no me gustó y es que capitaliza una burrada de dinero, 162B, pero parece que no les importa. Suerte.



Pero si íbamos a largo!!!
Suerte con las LHA


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

facil no?

toooooodo subiendo.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 10:14 ----------

ibex a 11700 proximamente..


----------



## Pygmalion (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> facil no?
> 
> toooooodo subiendo.



sí, demasiado fácil.
¿Cuándo pensáis que llegará el punto y final de esta espiral alcista?
Porque la economía real va por un lado y la bolsa hacia el otro, en algún momento llegará la dosis de realidad a los mercados.
Vamos, digo yo.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (3 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero si íbamos a largo!!!
> Suerte con las LHA



Gracias. Hoy ya llevan un +2% :Aplauso: A ver si lo mantienen....


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hijo de puta el dax.
> 
> ha hecho un antitécnico.
> hoy no opero, si empezamos asi...pero *se irá arriba*.
> ...





y yo sin ganar un duro en el intradia jajaja......::::


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Caspa a tope. 

El a toro pasao presumiendo. Ataque troll al maximo. 

Vamos a los maximos anuales del ibex, el sp ya floreando con los 2010.


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> sí, demasiado fácil.
> ¿Cuándo pensáis que llegará el punto y final de esta espiral alcista?
> Porque la economía real va por un lado y la bolsa hacia el otro, en algún momento llegará la dosis de realidad a los mercados.
> Vamos, digo yo.



No, en realidad, no tiene por qué hacerlo JAMÁS. Otra cosa es que en algún momento "toque" invertir la tendencia, porque interese o porque los leoncios quieran su liquidez, pero ¿Bajar por que la economía real vaya mal? Seamos serios, la bolsa está "por encima" de esas fruslerías.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Carpatos una vez mas cagandola con en €/$.


----------



## ZionWatch (3 Sep 2014)

Alto el fuego permanente Rusia-Ucrania.

Parriba hamijos.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Alto el fuego permanente Rusia-Ucrania.
> 
> Parriba hamijos.



Seguro que es por eso, seguro.

Cuanto mundo falta dios mio.


----------



## Namreir (3 Sep 2014)

Hoy rompemos los 11.000


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

10950, vamos a preparar el bokata.

Mañana fieston.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 10:32 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Hoy rompemos los 11.000



Mira a ver si no os rompen el culo con volatilidad.

Tened cuidado que esto es perfecto para desplumar a todo dios.


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Seguro que es por eso, seguro.
> 
> Cuanto mundo falta dios mio.



Es una excusa cojonuda, amigo, las cosas como son...


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Es una excusa cojonuda, amigo, las cosas como son...



Si, si. Asi luego fulminan las plusvis.

Dos frases, compra con la noticia.... y ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## erpako (3 Sep 2014)

ZionWatch dijo:


> Alto el fuego permanente Rusia-Ucrania.
> 
> Parriba hamijos.



Y mañana el Conde Drácula, no quepo de gozo.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Cerca de objetivo personal.

Saco la birra de la nevera.


----------



## Krim (3 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cerca de objetivo personal.
> 
> Saco la birra de la nevera.



Brinda por el mega-guano que comenzó el 18 de Junio, el worst case scenario por debajo de los 2.000, el superataque de la Costa Este a la banca mediana, y la Jran entrada de dinero en el Oro :XX:.

¿Me dejo algo?


----------



## rohirrim (3 Sep 2014)

esto es un festival

viva Draghi, viva la impresora, viva España y la madre que los parió!! A forrarse!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

biba la NEP :rolleye:

10940 es resistencia , me da que hoy tenemos reversal y ya mañana con la halluda del drogas lo superamos ienso:


----------



## tesorero (3 Sep 2014)

Vaya galletones que hay, ¿donde está el condensador de ostias?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Vaya galletones que hay, ¿donde está el condensador de ostias?



ha colapsado sobre si mismo ::

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 11:01 ----------

cerramos cortitos 10895 en 10860 :Baile: y cargamos largos con tres cullons :no:

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 11:20 ----------

que pipeo mas guapo , cerramos larguitos en 10910 y abrimos cortitos nuevamente :Baile: 

chavalines en el foro hdtv tienen " el regreso de los muertos vivientes " en bdremux y con casi todas las partes alojadas en zippyshare , ya sabeis bajada a tope y gratis 

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 11:21 ----------

Ver Tema - El.Regreso.De.Los.Muertos.Vivientes.BDREMUX.1080p.AC3.DTS.Dual.BluRay.1985 - Descarga Directa de Peliculas y Series en Alta Definición en todohdtv.com

:Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

conestode hoy,estamos rompiendo ladirecrtiz?

es que no estoy en pc


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

cerramos cortitos en 10885 y eso es todo amigos 

lo dejo , no vale la pena arriesgarse con el drogas hasta el viernes 8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Sep 2014)

Impresionante......de aquí a los 4.850...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

el glorioso hilo del hvei en segunda pagina :ouch: no se puede permitir :no:

como aguanta el ibex , le arreo un largo 10870


----------



## Robopoli (3 Sep 2014)

From Bloomberg, Chrysler August U.S. Auto Sales Up 20%; Estimate Was 12% Gain

Read more at www.bloomberg.com

Vamos Tataaaaaa!!


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2014)

[YOUTUBE]e0eKiULWw00#t=47[/YOUTUBE]




Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]wsUQKw4ByVg[/YOUTUBE]




El verde nunca le vino bien al hilo, dejen las playas, copas y mujeres... y vuelvan la hilo.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Viaje nuevo a los maximos diarios. Ya no merece la pierna.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 15:09 ----------

Sp 2010. Cuidado en la apertura.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Sp en maximos diarios, otro arreon y rompemos la barrera del sonido.

Trolls day.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (3 Sep 2014)

Prisa deja de cotizar en la Bolsa de Nueva York tras hundirse un 88%


Y Cebrián con su pensión bien atada.. o


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

Caña en 920, esta vez con mas cuidado. Esperando al amigo a cambiar la direccion para anunciar su buen hacer.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

superaremos la velocidad de la luz plegando el espacio en nuestras carteras :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Si, pero lo que va a decidir es Draghi mañana. Veremos.



qué emoción... 

vamos: el BCE está preparado para actuar y bla bla....







habrá manguerazo antes de los test de straisand?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (3 Sep 2014)

Artículo para los carboneros:

Peabody Energy Corporation (BTU), CONSOL Energy Inc. (CNX), and Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR) Might Take Advantage of Russian Political Crisis | Stockwise Daily


----------



## Robopoli (3 Sep 2014)

Fuera de WWAV y dentro de LABL!!


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2014)

Guindos saca pecho: "Sin España la Eurozona estaría al borde de la recesión" - elEconomista.es

:ouch: ::


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vc75H9nqUE


----------



## Durmiente (3 Sep 2014)

MM anunciaba el otro dia que tocando los 2009 el SP se iria para abajo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

2009 o 2020?


----------



## Durmiente (3 Sep 2014)

Pues ya no se... creo que dijo 2009 ... pero ya no estoy seguro la verdad

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

cierre en maximos copon :no:

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 16:57 ----------

venga , al guano , cerramos largos 10870 en 10917 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:

hoy cosechaza :baba:


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

nuestra cartera, o la mia porque nadie me hace caso, subiendo un 11% semanal......casi nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

mantenemos cortos , hasta mañana pezkeñines


----------



## vermer (3 Sep 2014)

Yo creo que MM en una ocasión se refirió a los 2019-20 y más recientemente a los 2009, pero no me hagais mucho caso.


----------



## inversobres (3 Sep 2014)

MM dijo rango 2001-2009 y a encular largos.

Queda poco.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 17:23 ----------

Y el ibex a chapar en maximos.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Sep 2014)

no cae ni a tiros haber como queda en la subasta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Sep 2014)

Mon,.viste que amplié VIX?doble suelo con divelgensiah....:baba:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Sep 2014)

Bueno mañana un poco de cagalera barata con Dragui, mariconeo lateral, viernes recogida de beneficios y el Lunes arreón hasta los 11.200...fácil fácil y rico rico...en el Ojjtubre del año 2857, juro que bajaremos de los 5000, pero no antes...


----------



## tarrito (3 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon,.viste que amplié VIX?doble suelo con divelgensiah....:baba:



no lo vi :cook:

lo que si vi, es que casi le doy a vender para sacar un 7% ... después de llevar aprox 60%

respiré hondo y no lo hice :8:

al día sigueiente le comenté a la contraria si estas navidades se conformaba con un regalito de "Amor" y menos de "$" ... 

me respondió algo así como; "qué remedio  "

Así que voy a por un x2 o x3 con tres cullons jatunos for the win!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

cerramos cortos 10917 en 10875 que marca el cfd de igmarkets y abrimos largos con tres cullons , lo dicho cosechaza y que no pare la cosa :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

he ido a la entrevista de trabajo.......será complicado pero no imposible.

el tio que me ha evaluado me ha dicho que soy de los mejores de los que se han presentado, pero nunca se sabe.......el tio pasaba bastante del tema y al final me ha medio echado como diciendo va ya has ganado pirate.....o quien sabe por que.

en 10 dias me dan la respuesta......1250eur para currar a 50€ la hora no está mal.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he ido a la entrevista de trabajo.......será complicado pero no imposible.
> 
> el tio que me ha evaluado me ha dicho que soy de los mejores de los que se han presentado, pero nunca se sabe.......el tio pasaba bastante del tema y al final me ha medio echado como diciendo va ya has ganado pirate.....o quien sabe por que.
> 
> en 10 dias me dan la respuesta......1250eur para currar a 50€ la hora no está mal.



Si eres tan bueno, porque no te lo montas por ti mismo?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si eres tan bueno, porque no te lo montas por ti mismo?



para eso tendria que quitarse las flotantes


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Sep 2014)

Señores ... uno que se raja ... este guano apesta de tal manera, que yo no me poso en el. Donde uno dice digo el otro dice diego, pero diego dice que no dijo digo sino todo lo contrario. Esto es una trolleada del mas alto nivel.

He cerrado pequeñas posiciones que tenia por aqui y por alli a lo largo del dia.
He reducido una posicion mas de las Eonas (me quedo solo con una dentro).

El Dax esta dibujado un HCH hapoteosico.

Hoy ha estado el dax rarisimo ... el segundo push ha sido una trampa en la que se han metido Leonidas pequeños (en acciones) y los han dejado sudar todo el resto del dia mientas iban sacando poco a poco lo que habian comprado. Si no lo han tirado a las 13:00 ha sido porque ellos mismos estaban dentro. Y no han metido mas dinero.

Cuando hay guano, mejor dicho nervios estan reaccionando bien BASF, BEIERSDORF, ALLIANZ, BAYER, RWE y EON. Es de notar que Fresenius, a pesar de ser valor refugio ultimamente no reacciona bien.

Hemos tocado los niveles dichos por MM. Las 5 ultimas velas del SP, dan "miedito" y el VIX ha subido un 7-8% en un rato.

Mañana se juntan en Gales todos, y no me extrañaria un plante del mister. Ya quebro Rusia una vez con un desplante de estos, y son capaces de repetirlo.

Y supermario como se ponga en plan podemos, estamos preparados..., pero "you know..." 

Vamos 70% efectivo y a ver que pasa aqui. Me siento en la trinchera con una cervecita en la mano y que me den de comer owneds si es necesario, pero esta carta no la quiero jugar.

Hasta el minino esta fuera, ni sus productos financieros avanzados (aka cortilargos) aguantan esto.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he ido a la entrevista de trabajo.......será complicado pero no imposible.
> 
> el tio que me ha evaluado me ha dicho que soy de los mejores de los que se han presentado, pero nunca se sabe.......el tio pasaba bastante del tema y al final me ha medio echado como diciendo va ya has ganado pirate.....o quien sabe por que.
> 
> en 10 dias me dan la respuesta......1250eur para currar a 50€ la hora no está mal.



qué haya suerte!

y lo pueda celebrar


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el tio que me ha evaluado me ha dicho que soy de los mejores de los que se han presentado, pero nunca se sabe.......el tio pasaba bastante del tema y al final _*me ha medio echado como diciendo va ya has ganado pirate*_.....o quien sabe por que.
> l.



algo asi?


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si eres tan bueno, porque no te lo montas por ti mismo?



por tema fiscal irá bien.

no sé si me darán el curro eh......que quedaré los 3 primeros seguro, pero ganar no sé..

el que me ha hecho la prueba era un pasota, yo la podria haber hecho mejor la verdad.....estoy algo enfadado,,

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 18:35 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> algo asi?



sisi

algo asi, mientras me decia eres de los buenos...

veremos que tal..uf ahora 10 dias de intriga

---------- Post added 03-sep-2014 at 18:38 ----------




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> qué haya suerte!
> 
> y lo pueda celebrar



joer gracias, yo tambien lo espero.

cotizar a la ss, excento irpf trabajo........que recuerdos..


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

seguimos trincando

La Guardia Civil apunta a que Matas evadió dinero a EEUU. Diario de Noticias de Navarra


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> qué haya suerte!
> 
> y lo pueda celebrar



sino me vendre abajo...porque me han faltado un par de cosas que diferencia el primero del segundo.....


----------



## rohirrim (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sino me vendre abajo...porque me han faltado un par de cosas que diferencia el primero del segundo.....



cuanto llevas sin currar, mpbk, si no es indiscreccion?


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

rohirrim dijo:


> cuanto llevas sin currar, mpbk, si no es indiscreccion?



6 años....


----------



## docjones (3 Sep 2014)

Ale. Las Mierdaset ya son historia, aprovechando el alcismo matutino. No las echaré de menos. Ascazo de valor...


----------



## Marathonman (3 Sep 2014)

rohirrim dijo:


> cuanto llevas sin currar, mpbk, si no es indiscreccion?



Creo que los mismos que lleva sin leer un libro... debía estar excento de esas cosas en la escuela.::


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

Marathonman dijo:


> Creo que los mismos que lleva sin leer un libro... debía estar excento de esas cosas en la escuela.::



excento debe ser el nuevo nombre de vocento para cuando haga crack


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

lo que me jode, es que es como que me haya dicho que soy el mejor pero ya hay un ganador antes de hacer la entrevista.............


----------



## egarenc (3 Sep 2014)

Marathonman dijo:


> Creo que los mismos que lleva sin leer un libro... debía estar excento de esas cosas en la escuela.::



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: genial, intentas dejar de inculto a otro forero, y escribes 'excento'.


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> :aplauso::aplauso::aplauso: Genial, intentas dejar de inculto a otro forero, y escribes 'excento'.



jajaajaajajajajjaaj buenisimo:XX::XX::XX::XX:::::::


----------



## Marathonman (3 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: genial, intentas dejar de inculto a otro forero, y escribes 'excento'.



Estooo... tiene usted razón. En qué estaría pensando.

¿Ha leído usted los últimos mensajes por casualidad?


----------



## egarenc (3 Sep 2014)

Marathonman dijo:


> Estooo... tiene usted razón. En qué estaría pensando.
> 
> ¿Ha leído usted los últimos mensajes por casualidad?



no, es que yo empiezo por el final, me he perdido algo? :rolleye:. Que no pasa ná, me pongo un self-quintuple facepalm y me quedo tan agusto


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Sep 2014)

pero no le deis carrete o nos contara su vida laboral....sus gustos musicales.... subira fotos de la familia...

::

lo q pasa en este hilo con los trolls no es ni medio normal, les terminamos adoptando !!!

me ha gustado mucho este reportaje (espero no ser considerado troll o spammer por ello :XX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CURzOPYiR8


----------



## mpbk (3 Sep 2014)

soy un troooooooooooll, amo en bolsaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, nervioso para ganar 1250eur al mes para hacer 4 chorradassssssssssss

por favorrrrrrr, no pido tanto, es mi derecho trabajar,


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy un troooooooooooll, amo en bolsaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, nervioso para ganar 1250eur al mes para hacer 4 chorradassssssssssss
> 
> por favorrrrrrr, no pido tanto, es mi derecho trabajar,










al final te encontraremos, haciendo 4 chorradas 


off topic 
Alguna experiencia en empezar a jugar al rugby de forma tardia (no tan tardia <30 años) mi chica al final me mata si entreno para algo mas, pero me pica el gusanillo


----------



## docjones (3 Sep 2014)

Ojo tema bróker naranja de ing. 
Si das orden a mercado o limitada te puede saltar en varios paquetes, cada uno con su comisión mínima.

La única forma de asegurarse de que no pase sería con la por lo mejor.

Osea, que los stops te pueden endiñar un pico, no?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

docjones dijo:


> Ojo tema bróker naranja de ing.
> Si das orden a mercado o limitada te puede saltar en varios paquetes, cada uno con su comisión mínima.
> 
> La única forma de asegurarse de que no pase sería con la por lo mejor.
> ...



al final del día te las quitan


----------



## Jamóncontomate (3 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> al final te encontraremos, haciendo 4 chorradas
> 
> 
> off topic
> Alguna experiencia en empezar a jugar al rugby de forma tardia (no tan tardia <30 años) mi chica al final me mata si entreno para algo mas, pero me pica el gusanillo



Depende de tu capacidad de resistencia y tu dureza. En sí no es violento pero te llevas golpes que con los años se llevan peor.


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Sep 2014)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Depende de tu capacidad de resistencia y tu dureza. En sí no es violento pero te llevas golpes que con los años se llevan peor.



pero si van sin protecciones.... q venga un tio de 100 kg a toda velocidad y te tire al suelo no debe ser bueno ni para la columna ni para las articulaciones ni para nada....

vete mirando q silla de ruedas te gusta mas....


----------



## sr.anus (3 Sep 2014)

resistencia de sobra (creo, corro 2-3 veces por semana, hago bici de carretera y nado, ademas del gimnasio ) lo malo el peso que apenas llego a los 75 kg midiendo 1,73 con poquita grasa eso si, creo que podria coger 5-6 kg mas sin perder mucho fondo. Y sobre la dureza, tengo mil batallas con pandoro... Voy a intentar colarme en unos entrenamientos el miercoles que viene. La putada es que por edad empezaria con seniors sin tener ni p.idea.... voy comprandome un bucal


----------



## Topongo (3 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> al final del día te las quitan



De forma automática si y solo si se cruzan más ordenes a ese precio ya lo comenté por aquí con mittal que pille un paquete en minimo de 10 acciones o asi y luego a mercado wn venta limitada si me lo han respetado y devuelto si mi valor de limitada era inferior a un precio posterior

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk
Por cierto mbpk ya casi pareces una persona , suerte con lo del curro.
Ahora mismo liquidez total excepto cartera lp que ni cuenta a ver que dice droki


----------



## docjones (3 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> al final del día te las quitan



Yo llamé, me contaron eso, y lo de que por ser antiguo cliente, blablabla, por ser la primera vez... que lo devolvían. Pero que para la próxima, por lo mejor si no quería que volviese a pasar.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (3 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> resistencia de sobra (creo, corro 2-3 veces por semana, hago bici de carretera y nado, ademas del gimnasio ) lo malo el peso que apenas llego a los 75 kg midiendo 1,73 con poquita grasa eso si, creo que podria coger 5-6 kg mas sin perder mucho fondo. Y sobre la dureza, tengo mil batallas con pandoro... Voy a intentar colarme en unos entrenamientos el miercoles que viene. La putada es que por edad empezaria con seniors sin tener ni p.idea.... voy comprandome un bucal



No te preocupes por tu tamaño. El placar bien depende de la técnica, las mayores hostias las he visto de tíos finos o bajos que iban bien abajo. El saber recibirlos depende de ir prevenido con la postura.
Prueba que no te arrepentirás, al ser durillo la satisfacción es grande.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2014)




----------



## capitan-cavernicola (3 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Bertok, agradecería cualquier explicación de ese gráfico.


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Bertok, agradecería cualquier explicación de ese gráfico.



En mi lenguaje: sal corriendo y no mires atrás. Se trata de arañar leuros y sobrevivir.

De otra forma: Todo el mundo está largo ..... ¿quién va a comprar a parte de los Bancos Centrales?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En mi lenguaje: sal corriendo y no mires atrás. Se trata de arañar leuros y sobrevivir.
> 
> De otra forma: Todo el mundo está largo ..... ¿quién va a comprar a parte de los Bancos Centrales?



el fondo de la SS? ::


----------



## paulistano (3 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En mi lenguaje: sal corriendo y no mires atrás. Se trata de arañar leuros y sobrevivir.
> 
> De otra forma: Todo el mundo está largo ..... ¿quién va a comprar a parte de los Bancos Centrales?



Que quien va a comprar? 

Los particulares que están pensando "ya estamos saliendo de la crisis, ahora la bolsas van a subir... Y para lo que nos dan en el banco...." 

Esa respuesta coincide con tu apreciación.... Si solo van a comprar los particulares..... El sentido de los mercados se pueden intuir. 

Lo dicho.... A salir corriendo o ponerse corto. 

Yo no jodido, en liquidez desde hace meses.... Me subo por las paredes.... Lol


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no, es que yo empiezo por el final, me he perdido algo? :rolleye:. Que no pasa ná, me pongo un self-quintuple facepalm y me quedo tan agusto



Me imagino que marathonman aludía a este mensaje:


mpbk dijo:


> cotizar a la ss, excento irpf trabajo........que recuerdos..


----------



## Robopoli (3 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero no le deis carrete o nos contara su vida laboral....sus gustos musicales.... subira fotos de la familia...
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



Es parte del programa de reinserción de trolls HVEI35.
Yo por mi parte le deseo todo lo mejor y que le den el curro. Además de paso tendrá menos tiempo para postear y tendrá que pensar un poco mejor lo que pone ienso:


----------



## bertok (3 Sep 2014)

En territorio desconocido, allá donde hace falta recurrir al manoseo de nuevos paradigmas, a la discontinuidad de pautas estacionales consolidadas desde hace décadas, .... son muy pocos los que ganan.

El común de los traders, tiene los leuros en liquidez bien amarrados y comprando palomitas a toneladas.


----------



## creative (3 Sep 2014)

Pues la verdad miro y miro y lo veo todo caro

Quizas seria precio de entrada:
Repsol 17 €, Ferrovial 13 Dia 6 

aAsi que toca acumular liquidez e ir cobrando dividendo de otras acciones


----------



## Robopoli (3 Sep 2014)

creative dijo:


> Pues la verdad miro y miro y lo veo todo caro
> 
> Quizas seria precio de entrada:
> Repsol 17 €, Ferrovial 13 Dia 6
> ...



Depende a que llames barato pero creo que haberlas haylas. Algunos ejemplos:

NYMT (REIT): Fwd PER 7.17
TTM: Fwd PER 10.59
GILD: Fwd PER 15.46
WLDN: Fwd PER 14.97
CSIQ: Fwd PER 9.86

Todas con buen ritmo de crecimiento interanual.


----------



## Chila (3 Sep 2014)

Hoy muy contento con mmis Iberdrolas e Indras.

Y tengo una pregunta para el forerío: 
Me han hecho una oferta de curro para Liverpool, ¿alguien tiene información de aquellos territorios? ¿con qué sueldo decente se puede pasar? ¿que tal se vive por allí?

Gracias¡


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

hace mucho que no ponía, interesante el dax y dj
La bolsa por Carlos María: Ibex, hoja de ruta (2)


----------



## Robopoli (4 Sep 2014)

Arribarrrrr!! Buenos dias!!


----------



## Durmiente (4 Sep 2014)

Draghi habla a las 2 y media?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

veo doble techo en 10250-10300 :fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Draghi habla a las 2 y media?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Afirmativo, 
A las 13.45 comunicación de si suben/bajan los tipos de interes, y a las 14.30 Draghi dará su discurso mensual


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 6 años....



¿Y vas a perder la antigüedad? El trabajo es de pobres, hazte hemprendedor.

Voy a lanzar un pensamiento al aire, antes de la reunión del mediodía (en la que creo que seguiran amagando sin dar)

Europa está siendo "académica" sin inyectar dinero a troche y moche, USA lo ha hecho, luego Japón y eso se ha reflejado en las bolsas, aunque no en la economía real, ni siquiera en los datos mejor o peor cocinados.
Creo que lo que hay realmente detrás (aparte de la ilusión de riqueza por tener más papelitos) es una guerra de divisas tratando de competir con el monstruo chino-coreano con el que sus empresas japo-usas no pueden hacerlo ¿por los costes laborales o por el propio desmantelamiento de los procesos de transformación? (Eso es otro tema, voy a la bolsa).

Si Europa entra en esa guerra, lo primero que va a notar es un encarecimiento de la energía (prtoleo) lo que enmascarará los efectos positivos de la devaluación en las exportaciones (bueno para las empresas "globales"), y creará inflación (malo para el consumo interno)
El NASDAQ ha sido el motor de la bolsa (o el nido donde han ido a parar muchos de esos dólares), los costes de producción de esas empresas (apple, feisbuk, google ... ) son mínimos, los márgenes bestiales y el mercado global.
¿Cuantas empresas así hay en España (cero) y en Europa que puedan subir en bolsa?


----------



## h2o ras (4 Sep 2014)

Buenos dias


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

Las diez pistas para seguir la reunin de hoy del BCE - Expansin.com


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2014)

El problema es que se lleva tiempo "saneando" el sistema financiero del cual el Eurostoxx depende mucho:
De las 50 cotizadas, el 20% son bancos o seguros y entre estas y los oligopolios energéticos (petroleo, electricidad, agua) son la mitad, del resto otro tanto dependen mayoritariamente del consumo interno (carrefour, danone.... )
En tecnología, investigación y netamente exportadoras (incluyendo las químicas, automovilísticas) puede haber una cuarta parte, diez o doce, que compitan con las americanas o puedan verse favorecidas:
AIR LIQUIDE
AIRBUS
ASML (semiconductores, cotiza en NASDAQ)
BASF
BAYER
DAIMLER
ESSILOR
SANOFI
SAP
SCHNEIDER
SIEMENS
VOLKSWAGEN


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

joer tengo cierta ansiedad para saber el resultado de la entrevista de ayer..

en realidad me merezco ganar, pero el avaluador no me gustó, no me dejó claro el resultado.
ahora esperar 10 dias.....

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 11:12 ----------

el carlos maria, menudo owned con el ibex...no vió que el konkorde no daba salida? las directrices tienen poco que decir

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 11:13 ----------

largos dax


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

gacelon del copon y ansia viva , lo tienes to chaval :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Vaya dia hoy. Huele a manguerazo pero no muy hard.


----------



## ZionWatch (4 Sep 2014)

Parece el modus operandi del día de las intervenciones de Draghi. Antes de que hable miedito y luego peponazo.

Veremos...


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Que hoy se tocan los 11.000 del ibex es mas que claro.

El sp tiene la hoja de ruta y no la va a romper.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer tengo cierta ansiedad para saber el resultado de la entrevista de ayer..
> 
> en realidad me merezco ganar, pero el avaluador no me gustó, no me dejó claro el resultado.
> ahora esperar 10 dias.....
> ...



30 pips del dax desde la entrada....lo véis??????

siempre compro donde debo, soy el mejor en bolsa. si me dan el trabajo se ratificará.


----------



## FranR (4 Sep 2014)

Veo que el hilo está parado y puede que en las últimas. Gracias al administrador y dejar que se haya convertido en un nido de trolls.. Enhorabuena



MarketMaker dijo:


> Cerveza Mythos, no está mal. Reto a pakito que suba documento gráfico next week.









Y el lugar del delito



https://www.google.es/maps/@37.9767...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sEkgeD1yPCcaBQK3rY1vwpQ!2e0


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 30 pips del dax desde la entrada....lo véis??????
> 
> siempre compro donde debo, soy el mejor en bolsa. si me dan el trabajo se ratificará.



Si tan bueno eres, estarás forrado, y lo último que te interesará será la opinión de cuatro tipos de internet. Pero claro, quizás, y solo quizás, hay una parte de todo esto que no nos cuentas. ¿No? 

¿El hilo? Sí, parado y poca cosa, pero no esperarás que los admin hagan algo. Al menos aquí no se ha acusado a nadie de participar en crímenes contra la humanidad .


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelon del copon y ansia viva , lo tienes to chaval :rolleye:



tiene las cualidades necesarias para llegar lejos maestro :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 12:48 ----------

el verde asomando la patita :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2014)

Aquí quedamos las gacelas, esperando el guanazo o manguerazo.

No es sólo el HVIE35, el foro en general ha ido cayendo, lástima haber perdido el acceso a la cdc, supongo que allí hay mejor ambiente.


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Ya empiezan los rumores del bce. Dicen que 500 mil millones, de ser asi, fracaso.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Si tan bueno eres, estarás forrado, y lo último que te interesará será la opinión de cuatro tipos de internet. Pero claro, quizás, y solo quizás, hay una parte de todo esto que no nos cuentas. ¿No?
> 
> ¿El hilo? Sí, parado y poca cosa, pero no esperarás que los admin hagan algo. Al menos aquí no se ha acusado a nadie de participar en crímenes contra la humanidad .



aprovechalo........forrado no....ni pobre tampoco

vuestra opinion me da igual..solo os ayudo, que aqui solo comprabais anr y tal...

si me dan el curro juro que no vuelvo a pisar el hilo y pocas veces el foro.un jurado habrá dicho que soy el mejor, y ya no me corresponderá estar aqui con unos desagradecidos, la gente pagará para saber mis opiniones,.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Aquí quedamos las gacelas, esperando el guanazo o manguerazo.
> 
> No es sólo el HVIE35, el foro en general ha ido cayendo, lástima haber perdido el acceso a la cdc, supongo que allí hay mejor ambiente.



si , es un lugar de ambiente , que duda cabe


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

por cierto....donde he abierto largos son los minimos intra, yaa 80 pips...

esperando que hablen los mandamases


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

aun hay recorrido hasta como minimo los 11250 y quiza 11566 , macd en diario es fueltemente alcista


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya empiezan los rumores del bce. Dicen que 500 mil millones, de ser asi, fracaso.



Pues para ser un "fracaso" se lo están tomando muy bien, hoyga...


----------



## plusvis (4 Sep 2014)

El mejor ejemplo es el siguiente: el mío es el sexto mensaje de esta página; es el único que puedo leer porque los 5 anteriores son ignores.

Yo también perdí mi acceso a la CDC.


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues para ser un "fracaso" se lo están tomando muy bien, hoyga...



Trampas a lo mejor, cualquier ltro era mayor.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

plusvis dijo:


> El mejor ejemplo es el siguiente: el mío es el sexto mensaje de esta página; es el único que puedo leer porque los 5 anteriores son ignores.
> 
> Yo también perdí mi acceso a la CDC.



tu si que sabes chaval :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

joer que volatilidad.........hoy esto va a pegar un petardazo.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 13:07 ----------

oleeeeeeeeeeee los largosssssssssssssss..

vamos coño, hoy ganaremos pasta guapa

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 13:10 ----------

ibex subira 130pips de golpe...


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2014)

Banco de Inglaterra mantiene los tipos en 0.50%
parece que Draghi hará lo mismo, mantener los de la eurozona al 0.15%
después si habrá manguerazo o no, en un ratejo lo sabremos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que el hilo está parado y puede que en las últimas. Gracias al administrador y dejar que se haya convertido en un nido de trolls.. Enhorabuena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flander, siempre quedará Arcadia.

Ten cuidao con los griegos. Dicen que pandoro pasó alli la mayor parte de su adiestramiento.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

aplico parciales 102x5

me quedo el resto para ver la montaña rusa dragui...


----------



## bizc8 borracho (4 Sep 2014)

Subidón, subidón..., bajonazo, bajonazo...., subidón, subidón...


----------



## Chila (4 Sep 2014)

Muy bien esas indra, si.
Las peores del trollibex...


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

me ha saltado stop del oil, tengo tantas cosas que ni me habia dado cuenta.

oil abro largos .

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 13:45 ----------

vamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

el BCE baja los tipos de 0,15% a 0,05% :8:

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 13:46 ----------

Y a volar se ha dicho :baba:


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2014)

bajada de tipos ...


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

os lo he dicho jajaja

tipos al 0.05%.......madre mia. dinero gratis para algunos.

ya nos podemos refugiar en la bolsa, depositos al 1%.


----------



## Seren (4 Sep 2014)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadre mia vaya bandazos

Se nota que estan hablando los que manejan la pasta


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Caspa total.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

El drogas es el puto amo :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

11K tocados, todo depende del sp.

Ala troll ahora a cambiar de estrategia. A toro pasao papertrader de mierda.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer tengo cierta ansiedad para saber el resultado de la entrevista de ayer..
> 
> en realidad me merezco ganar, pero el avaluador no me gustó, no me dejó claro el resultado.
> ahora esperar 10 dias.....
> ...



un dia más la mejor operación del dia y el mejor del foro.

largos dax en minimos y a volar.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 13:50 ----------

de nada,,,saludos.


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Que hoy se tocan los 11.000 del ibex es mas que claro.
> 
> El sp tiene la hoja de ruta y no la va a romper.



Amén!

Vamos a dejar que el Droghi hable, y cuando escampe la tormenta a ver que se ha decidido, porque por una parte habíamos hablado de los 2008 SP y enculada, y por otra, no veo más que pasta entrando a espuertas.


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Ahora manguera >500 megatones.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Sep 2014)

Eur/USD cayendo como un cuchillo :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10917 en 10875 que marca el cfd de igmarkets y abrimos largos con tres cullons , lo dicho cosechaza y que no pare la cosa :Baile:



largos cargados ayer despues del cierre :fiufiu:

cuidadin con el cierre del microgap 3270 eurostoxxx50


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

Pa'rriiiiiiiiiiiiibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......5.000...5.000....5.000....5.000 ¿ ande estais ?....guaaaaaaanoooooooo....:rolleye::XX:


----------



## Topongo (4 Sep 2014)

Me están entrando unas ganas de meterle cortos a esto, me recuerda demasaido a la última vez que draki hizo lo mismo, subidón (me reventaron stop) y despúes guano durante días.

Lo de los tipos, pues supongo que nadie de aquí es ajeno a las implicaciones que tiene y el por qué se hace, tenemos crisis para rato... , el tema es qué pasará luego, nos hemos quedado sin balas en cuanto a politica monetaria clásica... bueno que nos paguen por tener deudas será lo siguiente.... Horroribor negativo algún día?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

es el triste destino de la gacela :rolleye:

estan haciendo un doble techo que nos llevara a los 8600


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

Sres. guanistas pasen por orden a recoger su Owned...no se puede ir en contra de una tendencia...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

doble techo en 11250-11300 y luego guano en cantidades industriales ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> doble techo en 11250-11300 y luego guano en cantidades industriales ienso:



Cuánta verdad encierran sus palabras, maestro.

Enagas, sin hacer mucho ruído, buscando los 26 merkels.


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que el hilo está parado y puede que en las últimas. Gracias al administrador y dejar que se haya convertido en un nido de trolls.. Enhorabuena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D.E.P. En cualquier sitio que se maneje dinero aparecen las envidias y avaricia. El hilo se mantuvo limpio unos años, aprendiendo unos de otros. Se gana mucho en este mundo, pero lo que lo rodea te hace odiarlo. En su momento MI maestro me dijo "antes de los cuarenta tienes que estar fuera y cubierto" . Grande como él solo!!!
_----------------_------------------_--------------
Están reconduciendo el flujo de inversiones. Se ponen miguitas, los ratones las siguen y al final no hay salida. A quien le guste la pesca, hay redes que invitan a entrar pero de las que no se puede salir.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sres. guanistas pasen por orden a recoger su Owned...no se puede ir en contra de una tendencia...



asi llevan 5 años

el ibex se va a 11700-12000.......veremos si puede superar máximos


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

Mario Draghi cannot launch QE without German political assent - Telegraph


----------



## Namreir (4 Sep 2014)

Tengo miedo.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> D.E.P. En cualquier sitio que se maneje dinero aparecen las envidias y avaricia. El hilo se mantuvo limpio unos años, aprendiendo unos de otros. Se gana mucho en este mundo, pero lo que lo rodea te hace odiarlo. En su momento MI maestro me dijo "antes de los cuarenta tienes que estar fuera y cubierto" . Grande como él solo!!!
> _----------------_------------------_--------------
> Están reconduciendo el flujo de inversiones. Se ponen miguitas, los ratones las siguen y al final no hay salida. A quien le guste la pesca, hay redes que invitan a entrar pero de las que no se puede salir.



le voy a mardar un mp


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> asi llevan 5 años
> 
> el ibex se va a 11700-12000.......veremos si puede superar máximos



A ver es que todo lo que sube baja y viceversa...Yo no pongo las leyes, pero llevo oyendo lo de guano desde 2009 y la verdad aún espero los 4.000...pero claro ahora llegaremos a los 11500 y luego recogeremos profits hasta los 10.000 y ya se acabara el mundo y nunca más volverá a salir el sol...Yo ya le he pillado el trankillo a esto...los ejjjjpertos están muu bien pero contra el poder de la impresora BCE/FED no puedes luchar y el Ibex siempre ha sido el mejor de Europa...:...follow the tendencia bro...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

Atentos que habla el drogas :no:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

Cada cual que obre en consecuencia, pero después de 3 años ya le empiezo a pillar el punto a esto...me dejo de rumores y profecías de peluquería y sigo el chorro de pasta 3D....y de momento me va de puta madre...envidia ninguna...que cada cual haga lo que quiera pero ya no me inmutan...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

habla el drogas y el mercado estalla :8: :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> D.E.P. En cualquier sitio que se maneje dinero aparecen las envidias y avaricia. El hilo se mantuvo limpio unos años, aprendiendo unos de otros. Se gana mucho en este mundo, pero lo que lo rodea te hace odiarlo. En su momento MI maestro me dijo "antes de los cuarenta tienes que estar fuera y cubierto" . Grande como él solo!!!
> _----------------_------------------_--------------
> Están reconduciendo el flujo de inversiones. Se ponen miguitas, los ratones las siguen y al final no hay salida. A quien le guste la pesca, hay redes que invitan a entrar pero de las que no se puede salir.



Buena cita :Aplauso:

La casualidades no existen, se basan en falta de información. Lo que ha ocurrido en este hilo no ha sido ninguna casualidad. Las visitas / posts cotizan *con independencia de los foreros que participen*.

Internet es grande y libre ::


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

A comprar deuda el carasapo.

11150, vamos a esperar.


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2014)

¿Miguitas? Pues nada. Ya avisará usted donde anda "tó lo gordo"


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

cerramos larguitos de ayer 10875 en 11065 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons , el gap 3270 del eurostoxxx50 se ha cerrado :no:


----------



## davidautentico (4 Sep 2014)

Si es una pena lo del foro, antes había mucha buena gente: Mulder, Pollastre, Claca, Franes, MM,...

Ahora creo que se han ido todos a algo así como la Casa de Campo.


pd. Yo corto en EUR de momento +100 pips


----------



## jayco (4 Sep 2014)

La cuestión es cuantos activos va a comprar y a quién.


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Medio billon, lo dicho, no sirve de nada.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

14:38 horas- Draghi recorta las previsioens de crecimiento para 2015, aunque las sube para 2016.

14:37 horas- Los altos niveles de desempleo frenarán la recuperación.

14:35 horas- El momentum de crecimiento se ha debilitado.


14:33 horas- Mario Draghi confirma que el BCE implementará un programa de compra de bonos y afirma que tendrá un gran impacto. Se anunciarán los detalles en la *reunión dle próximo 2 de octubre.*

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 06:43 ----------

lo de la compra de activos, hay algún link de verdad?


----------



## jayco (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos de ayer 10875 en 11065 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons , el gap 3270 del eurostoxxx50 se ha cerrado :no:



Suerte, pero creo que Draghi se puede llevar esos cortitos al guano.


----------



## Namreir (4 Sep 2014)

Directo desxde Franckfurt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvOmVM91uhw#t=38


----------



## jayco (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 14:38 horas- Draghi recorta las previsioens de crecimiento para 2015, aunque las sube para 2016.
> 
> 14:37 horas- Los altos niveles de desempleo frenarán la recuperación.
> 
> ...



Va a comprar ABS, eso ya está confirmado, esta por ver cantidad (hablan de medio trillion de euros) y que tipo de activos compra. Caminito de Japón. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos larguitos de ayer 10875 en 11065 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons , el gap 3270 del eurostoxxx50 se ha cerrado :no:



soltamos cortitos 11065 en 11030 unos cuantos pipos mas que buenos son y ahora me retiro con las plusvis y os dejo con la bola-tilidad 

hasta luego mis bienamadas gacelillas , procurad morir como un solo hombre :rolleye:


----------



## jayco (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltamos cortitos 11065 en 11030 unos cuantos pipos mas que buenos son y ahora me retiro con las plusvis y os dejo con la bola-tilidad
> 
> hasta luego mis bienamadas gacelillas , procurad morir como un solo hombre :rolleye:



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 14:48 ----------

* Bono Basura Español -6%
* ChurrIbex +1,3%
* Euro -1%
* Brent -1,3%


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Dejan para otoño esa mierda y el paripe del techo de deuda americano.

Todos los putos años lo mismo.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

Estos 500.000 millones se suman a los 400.000 millones que anunció en junio. 

Estos 400.000 millones llegarán en forma de dos subastas de liquidez a 4 años para la banca, *condicionadas a que presten dinero a las empresas*. La primera se realiza el próximo 18 de septiembre.


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Sep 2014)

Los 11.250 serán en breve una realidad


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

el drogas parece que lo tie to controladito , me ha convencido , volvemos a los largos 11015 con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Namreir (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Estos 500.000 millones se suman a los 400.000 millones que anunció en junio.
> 
> Estos 400.000 millones llegarán en forma de dos subastas de liquidez a 4 años para la banca, *condicionadas a que presten dinero a las empresas*. La primera se realiza el próximo 18 de septiembre.



Y se sumaran a los 600.000 millones que van a anunciar en diciembre.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 15:02 ----------

y Cañete comisario de I+D :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## jayco (4 Sep 2014)

A Rajoy le acaba de salvar Droghi. Metera algun estimulito de aquí a final de año para evitar la fuerte destrucción de empleo que se esperaba para el tercer trimestre y las elecciones llegaran justo a tiempo para la NEP.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

vamos ibex , vamos putita sube mas y aniquila a los bajistas :no:


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Por hoy no leo mas, esto es un gallinero.

Suerte a los grandes, os la mereceis.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

matiza ya:

Draghi explica que el BCE ha tomado medidas porque los datos de agosto, tanto del PIB como de la inflación, mostraron una pérdida de momentum en la recuperación de creciemiento. Su prioridad fue "completar y fortalecer las medidas tomadas en el mes de junio". 


14:55 horas- Queremos estar seguros de que se aplica el programa de compras ABS a aumentar el crédito.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Por hoy no leo mas, esto es un gallinero.
> 
> Suerte a los grandes, os la mereceis.



no solo los grandes , usted tambien lo merece


----------



## Xiux (4 Sep 2014)

Ipc europeo a la baja, por los suelos

Crecimiento de Francia malo, de Alemania a la baja.

Toca meter gasolina para inflar como se pueda 

la Bolsa, será la más beneficiada

Paso a recojer owned en diciembre !


----------



## Namreir (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> matiza ya:
> 
> Draghi explica que el BCE ha tomado medidas porque los datos de agosto, tanto del PIB como de la inflación, mostraron una pérdida de momentum en la recuperación de creciemiento. Su prioridad fue "completar y fortalecer las medidas tomadas en el mes de junio".
> 
> ...



En mundano, nos vamos al guano quillo.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

15:02 horas-Draghi vuelve a insisitir en que la clave es que los *Gobiernos implementan fuertes reformas estructurales*  porque ninguna medida monetaria o fiscal funcionará sin ellas. 


15:00 horas- Draghi comenta que quiere asegurar a los bancos que los tipos no bajarán más para que participen en las TLTRs (operaciones condicionadas de refinanciación a largo plazo).


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

cerramos larguitos 11015 en 11040 :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

bueno, ya estamos por hoy.

130pips ibex
100 pips dax,

pasta wapa, macarronesss, spaguettii i billetes.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

metemos cortito en 11035 , veamos si pueden superar en cierre los 10950 , apostamos a que no :no:


----------



## Muttley (4 Sep 2014)

El drogui subiendo la música como si fuera un concierto de metallica.
Todo el mundo sabe que la música dejará sonar más temprano que tarde pero con los tipos al 0.05, los bonos con interés negativo etc....los fund managers tienen que hacer sus números todos los meses con lo que entran a muerte (no les queda más remedio) creyendo que son lo suficientemente listos para saber cuando la música va a parar.
No lo saben.
Y cuando pare correrá sangre por las calles. Lo del 29 y la del 00 serán una broma.
Yo sigo dentro y preparado para vender casi todo entorno a los 11.700-12.000. Preferiblemente a principios del 2015 para pagar impuestos en 2016. Lo que primero ocurra.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno, ya estamos por hoy.
> 
> 130pips ibex
> 100 pips dax,
> ...



se te da bien el tema eh , troll becario :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Por hoy no leo mas, esto es un gallinero.
> 
> Suerte a los grandes, os la mereceis.



gracias........

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 15:19 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> se te da bien el tema eh , troll becario :Aplauso:



jjajajaja y no será porque no lo digo todo en directo.

en vez de trooll deberiais llamarme otra cosa.

os lo digo todo antes k pase coño, y nadie lo aprovecha y os enfadáis.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

humildad ante todo chaval :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> humildad ante todo chaval :ouch:



venga otra,.

largos dax.
stop 50 pips.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga otra,.
> 
> largos dax.
> stop 50 pips.



ni con tu pasta tio :o


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

fap fap fap fap fap...::


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

ya sube, stop entrada

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 15:40 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ni con tu pasta tio :o



jajajaj que mania en no hacerme caso.

:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Sep 2014)

Para los que siguen este hilo a diario:
¿Algun dia el Jato se equivoca y pierde algo de dinero?
Siempre que me meto acierta en todo el felino, un grande de verdad.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Sep 2014)

Ignorados dias,

resulta casi ilegible el hilo con tanto mensaje ignorado por el camino. +1 a la deriva del hilo. Con un poco de memoria conseguire la llave para la mudanza...


Bueno, mas de lo mismo, que ya sospechabamos todos con ese bono aleman intentado perforar todos los suelos conocidos. Los BC estan en una dinamica, y en esa dinamica nada es lo suficientemente estupido para no ser intentado. Mientras los tipos sigan tan bajos, las bolsas no caeran. Por ser mas "optimista", espero que las caidas bursatiles fuertes no tarden mucho en producirse, señal de que los tipos suben por la mejora de la economia. De lo que no nos podemos quejar es de vivir tiempos interesantes.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

stop a +15 pips....otro 75 eurillos asegurados.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2014)

EUFORIAAAAAAA


----------



## Durmiente (4 Sep 2014)

Fuera de los bancos con Buenas plusvis. Me quedo s o lo con BME

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> D.E.P. En cualquier sitio que se maneje dinero aparecen las envidias y avaricia. El hilo se mantuvo limpio unos años, aprendiendo unos de otros. Se gana mucho en este mundo, pero lo que lo rodea te hace odiarlo. En su momento MI maestro me dijo "antes de los cuarenta tienes que estar fuera y cubierto" . Grande como él solo!!!
> _----------------_------------------_--------------
> Están reconduciendo el flujo de inversiones. Se ponen miguitas, los ratones las siguen y al final no hay salida. A quien le guste la pesca, hay redes que invitan a entrar pero de las que no se puede salir.



Siempre es un placer leer a quien destila conocimiento.
Mi abuela decía: A los cuarenta rico, o borrico (Yo sigo siendo pobre, y aprendiendo)


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (4 Sep 2014)

¿Que coño ha ocurrido para que el IBEX suba casi 300 pips?


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me están entrando unas ganas de meterle cortos a esto, me recuerda demasaido a la última vez que draki hizo lo mismo, subidón (me reventaron stop) y despúes guano durante días.
> 
> Lo de los tipos, pues supongo que nadie de aquí es ajeno a las implicaciones que tiene y el por qué se hace, tenemos crisis para rato... , el tema es qué pasará luego, nos hemos quedado sin balas en cuanto a politica monetaria clásica... bueno que nos paguen por tener deudas será lo siguiente.... Horroribor negativo algún día?



Ojo, esto me recuerda a cuando tio masclet y yo le metimos unos cortos al ibez en 9300 pensando que era IMPOSIBLE que en unos meses no se visitaran los 8500.

Aqui no hay nada imposible.

Cuidado.

Y te lo dice uno que esta pensando en metr algo a algun etf del vix


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ignorados dias,
> 
> resulta casi ilegible el hilo con tanto mensaje ignorado por el camino. +1 a la deriva del hilo. Con un poco de memoria conseguire la llave para la mudanza...
> 
> ...



Tiempos interesantes y contradictorios...

Buenas.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (4 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, esto me recuerda a cuando tio masclet y yo le metimos unos cortos al ibez en 9300 pensando que era IMPOSIBLE que en unos meses no se visitaran los 8500.
> 
> Aqui no hay nada imposible.
> 
> ...



¿Pero este subidon tendra que tener correcion no?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿Que coño ha ocurrido para que el IBEX suba casi 300 pips?



debe de ser por la dimisión de rajoy, los mercados la descuentan ::


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿Que coño ha ocurrido para que el IBEX suba casi 300 pips?



Que ha entrado dinero, obviamente.

Si lo dices por que "esto tenía que caer", pues no sé, es raro que las predicciones de los ejpertos se equivoquen, siempre están bien. La culpa será de los CMs, los pangapalomos, los chemtrails, los judíos, o los narcopedos, pero tranquilo que las predicciones estaban bien .


----------



## erpako (4 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿Pero este subidon tendra que tener correcion no?



Si claro, correción NEGATIVA


----------



## Durmiente (4 Sep 2014)

El sp marca nuevos máximos históricos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿Pero este subidon tendra que tener correcion no?



Tendra que tener? Por?

No hay ciencia exacta, como sabe, si hablamos de bolsa.


Esto se puede ir a los 13.500.....y que luego corrija a los 11.800 y luego seguir subiendo hasta los 15.000.....casi 2.000 puntos de correccion....y....y......y......los que entraron en 10.000 hace unas semanas estaran polla en mano:Aplauso: por mucha correccion que hayaienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

Bueno luego bajaremos hasta los 10500 y moriremos miles de veces viendo el Madmaxismo...rio, lloros, al...


----------



## amago45 (4 Sep 2014)

€ / $ por debajo de 1,30


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

bueno, fuera de ence, y en intradía, de 1,69 a 1,78, de lado a lado... 

primera operación intradía desde mayo


----------



## Durmiente (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, fuera de ence, y en intradía, de 1,69 a 1,78, de lado a lado...
> 
> primera operación intradía desde mayo



Congratulaciones varias ... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya se ha escapado el tonto del pabellon y encima con compañia.
> 
> Primero de mes y ya sabeis la pauta.
> 
> Que os sea muy productivo el nuevo curso.



Pasa a recoger ordenadamente tu O-W-N-E-D...


----------



## decloban (4 Sep 2014)

octubre sera otra vez como el año pasado interesante para operar chicharros


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Congratulaciones varias ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



ví las manos e indicadores y arriesgué un poco, luego mucha folla con la noticia que ha sacado... 



aún así, algunas me quedan para los nietos ::



botas a máximos a luchar


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

600 € pal fondo...


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> stop a +15 pips....otro 75 eurillos asegurados.



y tp +45 pips......225 euritos más...

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 16:45 ----------




CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿Que coño ha ocurrido para que el IBEX suba casi 300 pips?



ya he avisado que el ibex se va a 11700-12000.....falta superar máximos 11200.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 16:47 ----------

y portugal telekom ya da 2000 euritos........

venga que quedan 15000 para ganar.paciencia.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 16:50 ----------

eurusd soporte.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 16:52 ----------

dentro sonae.

jajajaj seguidme, nos forramos.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 16:53 ----------

dentro radioshack.

superando 6 cifras de inversión total.


----------



## Krim (4 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Poco que aportar. La ruptura no tuvo volumen y quedaba machacar el intervalo 1998-2009 ( que deje hace tiempo como niveles relevantes).
> 
> El primer post del mes profético, se está dando estopa a norte y sur.
> 
> Ya estoy fuera. Pero si tuviera que hacer algo cerraría cerca de máximos, nuevo tironcillo próxima semana y encular largos.



Bueno...la verdad es que por ahora este escenario, como idea, pues mola, pa que engañarnos. Máximos históricos, un poco de publicidad en los diarios y la semana que viene, gacelas al horno. 

La pega que le veo es que creo que está entrando un pastizal entre ayer y hoy, y claro, resultaría un poco raro que todo eso fuera para un 0,5-1%. Supongo desde la ignorancia que igual que han metido todo esto en dos días, pueden irlo sacando en 4 la semana que viene, pero eso es un puro meseocurrismo mío (@pollastre de mi vida, como te echamos de menos!)


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

diooooooooooooos es que está todo para comprar.

santander a 8.5 en un mes.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 17:02 ----------

veremos en 11700-12000 que hace, si se superan los 12000 holgadamente volveremos a 16000,,,no lo tengo en mente de momento.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Sep 2014)

La pasta que está entrando en los bancos es impresionante.


----------



## vermer (4 Sep 2014)

No se puede seguir este hilo sin ignores masivos, Por otra parte, cuando los jefes se ausentan, los trolles ocupan su lugar.

La administración del foro es patética


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> La pasta que está entrando en los bancos es impresionante.



yo mirando koncorde en RT, veo que entra más en proporción en acciona y acereras.... no sé y empieza un poco en BME


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Sep 2014)

Así me quedo viendo la bolsa y pensando en el viernes.


----------



## aitor33 (4 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno...la verdad es que por ahora este escenario, como idea, pues mola, pa que engañarnos. Máximos históricos, un poco de publicidad en los diarios y la semana que viene, gacelas al horno.
> 
> La pega que le veo es que creo que está entrando un pastizal entre ayer y hoy, y claro, resultaría un poco raro que todo eso fuera para un 0,5-1%. Supongo desde la ignorancia que igual que han metido todo esto en dos días, pueden irlo sacando en 4 la semana que viene, pero eso es un puro meseocurrismo mío (@pollastre de mi vida, como te echamos de menos!)



A mi también en todo este escenario me sigue faltando la publicidad en los medios lanzando al personal a la bolsa. Lo que si tengo claro es que la gente que conozco que invierte en bolsa está convencida de que esto tira para arriba y de que la recuperación es un hecho. Cualquier opinión a la contra de subidas es casi un ¡ Qué dices loco cómo va a bajar! Vamos la historia no muy lejana de los pisos. Por mi parte de esta vez no voy a intentar convencer a nadie de los riesgos , bastante tengo con que no me pandoreen demasiado como para enfrentarte a convicciones siempre alcistas del personal.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> A mi también en todo este escenario me sigue faltando la publicidad en los medios lanzando al personal a la bolsa. Lo que si tengo claro es que la gente que conozco que invierte en bolsa está convencida de que esto tira para arriba y de que la recuperación es un hecho. Cualquier opinión a la contra de subidas es casi un ¡ Qué dices loco cómo va a bajar! Vamos la historia no muy lejana de los pisos. Por mi parte de esta vez no voy a intentar convencer a nadie de los riesgos , bastante tengo con que no me pandoreen demasiado como para enfrentarte a convicciones siempre alcistas del personal.



los tipos al 0%
la bolsa va parriba....

quieres más? ::

edito, putas ence

reedito: ultima hora brutal koncorde la compra de manos en deoleo.... a ver si rompe los 0,41 ::


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

ese hilo deberia ser el oficial.............
Habéis visto el ibex 35 setiembre? el mes que mpbk encuentra curro y se va del foro,11700 y últimos pardillos comprando. - Página 4 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (4 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> [/COLOR]eurusd soporte.





¿En serio?

Viendo las velas mensuales parece que se va al soporte 1.27500


----------



## aitor33 (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> los tipos al 0%
> la bolsa va parriba....
> 
> quieres más? ::
> ...



Me sigue faltando alguna publicidad más...quizás una Belén Esteban anunciando que tiene todos sus ahorros en Mediaset porque yolo valgo o algo así por ejemplo


----------



## bertok (4 Sep 2014)

vermer dijo:


> No se puede seguir este hilo sin ignores masivos, Por otra parte, cuando los jefes se ausentan, los trolles ocupan su lugar.
> 
> La administración del foro es patética



Hoy los han soltado a todos ::::::

Las páginas se leen en un pis pas


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Sp maximo en 2011. Creo que ya tiene todo hecho.

Lastima de hilo.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

pues las manos que estaban dentro en bancos, ahora mismo, en diario, no hay nadie comprando hoy más que ayer..... lo cuál puede ser un indicio

de hecho se piran ahora de acereras y demás que puse.... mmm que raro no? 


claro, siempre koncorde, con pinzas


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Y los bankitos subiendo como cohetes. Que tristeza, esto nos va a salir muy caro. 

Hola iva al 23%.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Sep 2014)

Cuanta bilis...me meo todo...:XX::XX:


----------



## Arracada (4 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ignorados dias,
> 
> resulta casi ilegible el hilo con tanto mensaje ignorado por el camino. +1 a la deriva del hilo. Con un poco de memoria conseguire la llave para la mudanza...
> 
> ...


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> ¿En serio?
> 
> Viendo las velas mensuales parece que se va al soporte 1.27500



está muy bajista, pero esto sirve para trading.

aunque el eurusd no lo toco.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Sep 2014)

¿Estáis seguros de que esto va a tirar para arriba a corto plazo?

No sería extraño que mañana, a la espera de mejor criterio teniendo en cuenta lo que hagan los americanos, mañana, digo, tengamos una sesión de más a menos con bajadas.

De todas maneras, ya digo, falta ver lo que hagan los americanos. 

Me parece, de todas formas, que esto es una trampa para atrapar gacelas.


----------



## mpbk (4 Sep 2014)

atresmedia tambien de lujo.

profit en 17, cuando salte ya no estaré.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 18:03 ----------

caixabank a por el 20% que se comento tras comprar barclays.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 18:04 ----------

y portugal telekom +5%...joer que maravilla...suelo a lp.


----------



## sarkweber (4 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Estáis seguros de que esto va a tirar para arriba a corto plazo?
> 
> No sería extraño que mañana, a la espera de mejor criterio teniendo en cuenta lo que hagan los americanos, mañana, digo, tengamos una sesión de más a menos con bajadas.
> 
> ...



Opino lo mismo que usted y tengo las mismas dudas. :ouch::ouch:


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2014)

A ver si alguien sabe.

Ayer juraria que envié MP. 

Miro hoy en enviados y no aparece.

Quierebdecir eso que aun no ha sido leido?

O es que por algun casual no se envió?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver si alguien sabe.
> 
> Ayer juraria que envié MP.
> 
> ...



Pauli, a mi me pasó lo mismo. Si llegan, o al menos en mi caso llegó.


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver si alguien sabe.
> 
> Ayer juraria que envié MP.
> 
> ...



Para que los mp enviados queden guardados creo que tienes que marcar una pestaña al final, si no, no queda nada


----------



## Robopoli (4 Sep 2014)

Si hay trolecillos si... En fin. Supongo que ahora en septiembre cuando alguno vuelva a la "uni" o lo que sea dejarán de dar por saco por aquí. 
Pensad en positivo. Mientras estén aquí no están delinquiendo en las calles 

Sobre mi ejjjjperimento de momento la cosa va así:
Name %Change 
BBVA Banco Frances SA -0.60% 
Facebook Inc +5.37% 
Skyworks Solutions Inc 13.75%
Avis Budget Group Inc 14.88%
Trinity Industries Inc 14.80%
Salix Pharmaceuticals Ltd 14.37%
Gentherm Inc 15.21%

Rentabilidad media de los últimos 29 días 9.66%

Saco a Gentherm y me meto en otra del gremio STRT que parece que ha roto.
Ahora pongo precios de todo para ver como va saliendo el experimento a lo largo de las próximas semanas.
Para llevar las cuentas más sencillas haré como que cierro y abro la cartera cada vez que haga cambios y así se va viendo la rentabilidad por bloque.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)




----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Sep 2014)

Volumen DAX 4MM (no ha conseguido ni el TOP 20 del año). De los cuales casi 600M son DB y CBK. Del resto BASF, Siemens, Daimler, VW, Bayer con el otro paquete grande de volumen (los que se benefician de un EUR bajo).

Cuando me he enterado, pense que ya andarian cerca de los 10K, y un volumen de 8-10MM cuando lo he visto, he pensado como Usted.



Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Estáis seguros de que esto va a tirar para arriba a corto plazo?
> 
> No sería extraño que mañana, a la espera de mejor criterio teniendo en cuenta lo que hagan los americanos, mañana, digo, tengamos una sesión de más a menos con bajadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arracada (4 Sep 2014)

JCP subiendo 4,43% ahora . Alguien sabe porqué?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Sep 2014)

A lo que iba... Precios aproximados:

Precios aproximados:

BFR:US BBVA Banco Frances SA $11.57
FB:US Facebook Inc $76.38
SWKS:US Skyworks Solutions Inc $55.17
CAR:US Avis Budget Group Inc $66.91
TRN:US Trinity Industries Inc $49.05
SLXP:US Salix Pharmaceuticals Ltd $156.10
STRT:US Strattec Security Corp $83.50

(Rent. acumulada) 9.46%


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

Deberes hechos. Ahora a dedicarse a la miranda. Que aunque siga subiendo llevamos las de perder.


----------



## paulistano (4 Sep 2014)

Este artículo puede interesar a los que llevan ETF del VIX.... GT y Mon seguro que entre otros.

O a los que como yo, estén pensando en entrar.

Cuando leer un periódico te puede arruinar: "Invertir en el VIX"

Empieza así:

_"Vayamos por partes. Si no sabes que es un futuro financiero, rollover, contango, backwardation o no sabes diferenciar un ETN de un ETF entonces no deberías ni siquiera realizar apuestas sobre el comportamiento del VIX. "_


No lo pego que es un tocho de cojones.


----------



## inversobres (4 Sep 2014)

11.150 en el after si se calientan los gringos.


----------



## Pygmalion (4 Sep 2014)

Siemens por ejemplo en el gráfico semanal se ha pasado todo agosto con el histo MACD negativo y en cambio no ha dejado de subir.


----------



## vermer (4 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> JCP subiendo 4,43% ahora . Alguien sabe porqué?



Del porqué, NPI. Pero mirando al grafico con ojos de gacelón, y superada la última resistencia, parece que hay campo libre hasta los 13,x.

Hoy parece acompañar el volumen

Aunque si te metes y cae un 30% en una jornada, ni un post de queja.

El copyright es de Janus.


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Sep 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> A mi también en todo este escenario me sigue faltando la publicidad en los medios lanzando al personal a la bolsa. Lo que si tengo claro es que la gente que conozco que invierte en bolsa está convencida de que esto tira para arriba y de que la recuperación es un hecho. Cualquier opinión a la contra de subidas es casi un ¡ Qué dices loco cómo va a bajar! Vamos la historia no muy lejana de los pisos. Por mi parte de esta vez no voy a intentar convencer a nadie de los riesgos , bastante tengo con que no me pandoreen demasiado como para enfrentarte a convicciones siempre alcistas del personal.



El marketing lleva funcionando ya bastante tiempo. Desde principios de verano del 2013, quizás un poquito antes a raíz de lo que pasó en Chipre. Desde entonces para acá el producto estrella de los banquitos patrios ha sido el fondo de inversión. Hagan la prueba. Hablen con conocidos que apenas sepan nada de bolsa y que por supuesto tengan algo de ahorros. Probablemente su banco ya les haya colado algún producto de esos con la excusa de "los depósitos no rinden ya nada"...

Toma velote en el SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Sep 2014)

cerraremos los gaps 9450 y 8650


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

prisa está a punto de morir ::

el rsi dice que en soporte, pero cci-vigia....


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> prisa está a punto de morir ::
> 
> el rsi dice que en soporte, pero cci-vigia....



ufff meterse ahí es jugarse los leuros.... el día menos pensado hace quiebra ordenada


----------



## ane agurain (4 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Pues USA cerrando en rojo...



velas horarias
a CP hemos roto






incluso con pullback ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> velas horarias
> a CP hemos roto
> 
> 
> ...



Soporte?? Pero si ha cerrado justo en la directriz, no?


----------



## creative (4 Sep 2014)

Menuda gacela de libro que soy, llevo un 10% de ganancias en Abengoa y mañana se me llevan al huerto....


----------



## Arracada (4 Sep 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Del porqué, NPI. Pero mirando al grafico con ojos de gacelón, y superada la última resistencia, parece que hay campo libre hasta los 13,x.
> 
> Hoy parece acompañar el volumen
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Vermer. Compré hace unos días con una entrada bastante mala porque me las quitaban de las manos, vamos corriendo detrás del precio como está mandado después de que lo comentara Janus. Entré a 10,42 USD con poca pasta. 

Quejas si cae el precio ninguna, al contrario, ya somos mayorcit@s para saber lo que hacemos. 

Janus gracias mil, en mi opinión eres un crack y muy generoso por compartir esta y otras opiniones. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rcn7 (4 Sep 2014)

Hay pilas para seguir cargando el Ibex, o el último € que se lo lleve otro y replegamos velas?


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

La historia augura una gran crisis para en 2015, ¿se cumplirá?

A partir de la teoría de los ciclos de siete años de choques económicos que parece funcionar desde la Gran Depresión, algunos expertos creen que una crisis económica sacudirá la economía mundial el próximo año.

El economista Michael Snyder recuerda en un artículo publicado en el portal RINF que la última crisis financiera se registró en 2008 tras la quiebra del banco Lehman Brothers: se derrumbó el mercado de valores y EE.UU. se hundió en la peor recesión nacional desde la Gran Depresión.

Antes de eso, 2001 también había sido un año de recesión para la economía de Estados Unidos y un gran problema para el mercado de valores. 

Siete años antes, en 1994, los inversores experimentaron la peor situación en el mercado de bonos. Los rendimientos de los bonos del Tesoro a 30 años subieron alrededor de 200 puntos básicos en los primeros nueve meses del año


En 1987 se registró el famoso Lunes Negro y su horrible caída de la bolsa.

En principios de 1980 los estadounidenses hablaban de 'estanflación'. La Reserva Federal elevó drásticamente las tasas de interés para combatir la inflación, y esto provocó una recesión muy profunda.

En 1973 tenían lugar el embargo de petróleo árabe y las larguísimas colas en las gasolineras de EE.UU. Además, estuvo acompañado de una recesión que comenzó en 1973 y no acabó hasta 1975.

Los registros de estas crisis periódicas se remontan hasta el año 1929, cuando en pocos días las cotizaciones bursátiles perdieron todo el valor que habían adquirido durante años y quebró el sistema bancario. Durante al menos tres años y medio todos los indicadores sociales y económicos de EE.UU. reflejaron un progresivo deterioro de la situación.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2014 at 17:24 ----------

aprovecho y pongo ENCE, que hoy me ha hecho sonreir un poco al fin: por esto me las quité:


----------



## mpbk (5 Sep 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> Siemens por ejemplo en el gráfico semanal se ha pasado todo agosto con el histo MACD negativo y en cambio no ha dejado de subir.



aprended analisis técnico........por favor


----------



## tarrito (5 Sep 2014)

plataforma por un hilo con trolleos (de baja intensidad) y off topics de calidà 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoB8t0B4jx4


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2014)

Bueno primera media hora en verde (apertura por los novatos), luego recogida de beneficios y rojo rojo, a las 9.05 replegó velas pillo cacho y hastaluec...fácil fácil...


----------



## Durmiente (5 Sep 2014)

El cierre de ayer de los americanos es un aviso para la prudencia. Creo
Sera conveniente estar atentos ...
Esto podria caerse en cualquier momento ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 08:33 ----------

Hoy creo que, al cierre, estaremos más abajo que el cierre de ayer ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ZionWatch (5 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> La historia augura una gran crisis para en 2015, ¿se cumplirá?
> 
> A partir de la teoría de los ciclos de siete años de choques económicos que parece funcionar desde la Gran Depresión, algunos expertos creen que una crisis económica sacudirá la economía mundial el próximo año.
> 
> ...



Esto no se me va de la cabeza, y dadas las alturas en las que estamos el tortazo va a ser de órdago. Pero yo diría que, con altibajos, la tendencia alcista da para lo que queda de 2014 y espero que para parte de 2015. Luego ya, que los últimos euros se los ganen otros, como ya se ha dicho...


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Otro dia mas se cierra el gap y parriba. 

11.150 en mente, me gusta ese numero, otra cosa es que lo veamos.

Datos de empleo en usa hoy. Curvas.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Sep 2014)

Y no pudiera ser que en realidad la noticia mas importante de ayer fuera que el BCE se está quedando sin cartuchos en la recámara y vs a la desesperada? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Krim (5 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Otro dia mas se cierra el gap y parriba.
> 
> 11.150 en mente, me gusta ese numero, otra cosa es que lo veamos.
> 
> Datos de empleo en usa hoy. Curvas.



¿A que hora es? Primeras de la mañana (en USA) me figuro. Suena como un timing perfecto para el enculadón. Aunque realmente, casi todos los días hay una excusa.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Sep 2014)

Es decir, como que ya no sabe qué hacer ... parece

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## mpbk (5 Sep 2014)

bueno ya estoy por esta semana........


----------



## Pygmalion (5 Sep 2014)

y para arriba otra vez


----------



## Durmiente (5 Sep 2014)

Pygmalion dijo:


> y para arriba otra vez



Cuidado.

Los futuros americanos vienen rojillos.

Es cuestión de estar atentos... (creo)


----------



## mpbk (5 Sep 2014)

olé fcc rompiendo, que pasada....entrada en 13 recuerden con 13000€.

estamos en 15


----------



## Namreir (5 Sep 2014)

El Ibex haciendo un Ralph, hoy me siento diferente.


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

No iba de coña los 11.150.

El euro remontando, cosa rara.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2014)

yo soy MV zahori :no:

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 11:58 ----------

triangulo de manual con base en 9950 que rompera a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 8650 :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV zahori :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> triangulo de manual con base en 9950 que rompera a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 8650 :no:



Yeah!

Fight the Trolls! Que sepan quien es el Rey del Trono Troll!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah!
> 
> Fight the Trolls! Que sepan quien es el Rey del Trono Troll!



mariconadas las justas chaval :no:


----------



## sr.anus (5 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV zahori :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> triangulo de manual con base en 9950 que rompera a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 8650 :no:



echaba de menos sus triangulos :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Cerquita de 11.150.

Vaya tela de indice deficiente.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 13:39 ----------

Unos pipos mas y otra vuelta abajo, si dios quiere.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 13:48 ----------

11.130, cerquita de objetivo personal.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> El efecto Draghi:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QlDWsWXCen0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




.
Bonito video, no conocía a esta Nina Agdal, siempre se aprende algo en el HVEI35.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

putas ence 

y

grande ence!



llega al 61,80% ahora mismo del grafico de anoche


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Rozando objetivo.

Mal dato de empleo usa, mas qe.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo soy MV zahori :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 11:58 ----------
> 
> triangulo de manual con base en 9950 que rompera a la baja para ir a cerrar el gap 8650 :no:


----------



## Krim (5 Sep 2014)

Tocados...cuidado. 

Don Pandoro, ya puede usted salir a darles a todos.


----------



## Namreir (5 Sep 2014)

En subida libre!!!!!

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 14:47 ----------








---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 14:49 ----------

Acciona ya se financia al 3,5% a 3 años

Acciona coloca una emisin de obligaciones de 70 millones al 3,5%


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Chapamos y de fin de semana.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 15:19 ----------

Apunto los 112xx.

Pero no merece la pena entrar. Hacen lo que quieren.


----------



## mpbk (5 Sep 2014)

por cierto.......game over para los burbujarras pesimistas crónicos eh.


----------



## HARLEY66 (5 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por cierto.......game over para los burbujarras pesimistas crónicos eh.



No creo. Los pesimistas, los muertos de hambre y los envidiosos son la quintaesencia de Burbuja.


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Nueva viñeta, alto el fuego ukraniano. No quieren joder la semana.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 15:26 ----------

Otro subnormal mas al ignore.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 15:32 ----------

Usa al verde. Trampilla?? aqui ya estoy perdido.


----------



## Durmiente (5 Sep 2014)

Cuidado con el bajonazo!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Topongo (5 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por cierto.......game over para los burbujarras pesimistas crónicos eh.



Yo creo que todo invita al pesimismo, excepto la bolsa, pero no creo que unos tipos a 0 sea como para dar saltos, o la cada vez más esquilmada y an iquilada clase "media" (no muy baja en realidad) pero nada como esto va pa' arriba y ganamos con los largos.... (y yo lo estoy) pero desde luego optimista no voy a ser.

Aun asi y dado que es viernes ...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2014)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No creo. Los pesimistas, los muertos de hambre y los envidiosos son la quintaesencia de Burbuja.



que gran verdad ha dicho :Aplauso:

por otro lado deberiamos aplicarle garrote vil por ir diciendo verdades por los foros ienso:


----------



## h2o ras (5 Sep 2014)

Venga que es viernes !


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Sep 2014)

Sobre Abengoa ¿Alcafran holdings? Suena a chiste del tio de la vara, pero ayer subió un 10 y hoy baja un 4% ¿info privi?

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/fr-alfajor-consigue-162-4-093714490.html

Otra que va parriba, dentro en ACERINOX.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Sep 2014)

Bertok: recuerdo hace unos meses que mencionaste que el año pasado operaste mucho el EUR/JPN. Estoy pensando en el yen, que parece que para competir con Draghi le van a volver a dar un chute y posiblemente lo lleven a 110 con el USS. Cómo lo ves?

Estaba mirando el gráfico del GBP/JPN, que puede tener recorrido a largo, pensando en como esta sobrevendida la libra. 

El gráfico mensual nos habla de un recorrido al alza, que lleva tiempo consolidando la zona de 170. 






Y el gráfico de 4H muestra el retraso y la llegada a zona de soporte. Habría que esperar la confirmación del RSI y el TDI







Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2014)

Paso para dejaros algo que os puede interesar aunque no estéis en Forex, los que tengan cuenta en CHF o acciones de empresas suizas puede estar afectados.

1º Mi Broker me avisa de aumento de Margen de Negociación en CHF del 1% al 8% :8:

2º Me dice (El Broker) que es debido a la masiva acumulación de órdenes en corto contra el CHF.

3º Entra el aumento el dia 8 de Septiembre.

Por lo que deduzco, " si es cierto lo que dice el Broker":

El Banco Central Suizo debe estar a punto de soltar el tipo fijo sobre el 1,20 del CHF.

Suiza no puede soportar la rápida devaluación del Euro, menos si se hace realidad las palabras de Draghi sobre los 500.000 milllones, y dejará que su moneda fluctue.

Artículo donde explica el porqué podría ser cierto sobre lo que me avisan:

Extracto (escrito en 2013):

" .....Como podemos observar, desde 2012 (8), es decir, agosto del año pasado, el crecimiento de la base monetaria se ha estabilizado. Pregunta del millón: ¿Qué ocurrió el 26/07/2012? El presidente Mario Draghi (Super Mario para los amigos) pronunció su “Whatever it takes” para salvar a la Zona Euro frenando indirectamente el “is prepared to buy foreing currency in unlimited quatities” del BC suizo.

Ahora bien, el círculo virtuoso de las palabras de Draghi no será eterno. Mi “cuanto más habla Mario, más Mariano se relaja” puede parecer duro, pero basta con preguntarse cuántas reformas ha realizado el presidente de gobierno desde agosto del año pasado. Veremos cuál será el activador que desencadene el fin del círculo, pero claras deben estar las vulnerabilidades, al menos para el caso suizo:

(i) Suiza no puede permitirse seguir gastando más de la mitad de su PIB al año para mantener el 1,20 por euro

(ii) Suiza no puede permitirse mantener por mucho tiempo una MB 6.72 mayor a la que tuvo antes de la crisis. El boom inmobiliario, consecuencia de la mayor liquidez a disposición de los bancos comerciales locales (aumento de los fondos que estos mantienen en el banco central), acabará teniendo sus consecuencias como bien sabe España. Al carecer de política monetaria independiente desde 06/09/2011 únicamente puede permitirse medidas macroprudenciales contra el boom en forma de por ejemplo mayores requisitos de capital a la banca por créditos inmobiliarios que aprobó recientemente (buffer contracíclico).

Cuanto más tranquilos estén los mercados, más lo está Suiza. Cuando empiecen a alterarse, pensad en Suiza, en relojes y, por Júpiter Mariano, piensa en la vaca morada."

La bomba suiza en tres pasos (y no es una receta pastelera) |


PD: Lo pego en el hilo del Bono también.

Saludos


----------



## ... (5 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pongo ENCE, que hoy me ha hecho sonreir un poco al fin: por esto me las quité:




Y por esto mismo te has perdido la subida de hoy, y las que le quedan...

Ah no, que tienes unas todavía para tus nietos y tal.

P.D.: Yo sigo dentro, como mínimo hasta 2,3X


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Bertok: recuerdo hace unos meses que mencionaste que el año pasado operaste mucho el EUR/JPN. Estoy pensando en el yen, que parece que para competir con Draghi le van a volver a dar un chute y posiblemente lo lleven a 110 con el USS. Cómo lo ves?
> 
> Estaba mirando el gráfico del GBP/JPN, que puede tener recorrido a largo, pensando en como esta sobrevendida la libra.
> 
> ...



He hecho muchos miles de operaciones en el cruce EUR/JPY durante años, es mi cruce fetiche y donde he desarrollado mi sistema adecuado a lo que busco y espero.

Pero no puedo ayudarte porque TODAS han sido operaciones de scalping para el ultracorto. Lo tengo dominado en el cortísimo plazo (menos de 1 día) pero para medio/largo plazo no lo trabajo.

Lo siento.

De todas formas, tradear una cruce divisas a jornadas vista me parece un deporte de altísimo riesgo porque usar SL es mandatory.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> He hecho muchos miles de operaciones en el cruce EUR/JPY durante años, es mi cruce fetiche y donde he desarrollado mi sistema adecuado a lo que busco y espero.
> 
> Pero no puedo ayudarte porque TODAS han sido operaciones de scalping para el ultracorto. Lo tengo dominado en el cortísimo plazo (menos de 1 día) pero para medio/largo plazo no lo trabajo.
> 
> ...



Sí, stop loss sin duda. Pero a la cotización que está ahora, cerca del gran soporte de seis meses de 170, y número redondo psicológico, podríamos poner un stop de 100 pips debajo. La relación riesgo beneficio, si el gráfico mensual nos muestra que apunta a 190, el BOE anuncia subidas de tipos para el año que viene, y BOJ está presionado para seguir imprimiendo, todo parecería protegernos.

Sin duda, stop loss, pero con el tipo de cambio a favor de la libra, es una apuesta que se puede mantener en el tiempo.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Sí, stop loss sin duda. Pero a la cotización que está ahora, cerca del gran soporte de seis meses de 170, y número redondo psicológico, podríamos poner un stop de 100 pips debajo. La relación riesgo beneficio, si el gráfico mensual nos muestra que apunta a 190, el BOE anuncia subidas de tipos para el año que viene, y BOJ está presionado para seguir imprimiendo, todo parecería protegernos.
> 
> Sin duda, stop loss, pero con el tipo de cambio a favor de la libra, es una apuesta que se puede mantener en el tiempo.



Para ir a medio plazo, ese SL es demasiado pequeño.

Aunque aciertes la dirección, un golpe mínimo de volatilidad te deja sin los leuros del SL.

En cambio si el SL es generoso, puedes palmar una buena pasta.

El medio plazo en divisas me resulta arriesgado por eso.

También se puede ir por la vida sin SL .... algunos hasta lo defienden ::


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (5 Sep 2014)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Paso para dejaros algo que os puede interesar aunque no estéis en Forex, los que tengan cuenta en CHF o acciones de empresas suizas puede estar afectados.
> 
> 1º Mi Broker me avisa de aumento de Margen de Negociación en CHF del 1% al 8% :8:
> 
> ...




Entiendo que deben ser órdenes en corto en el par EUR/CHF, y no contra el franco suizo. Que me corrijan si me equivoco, pero creo que el banco central suizo lo que no quiere, contra lo que lucha, es la apreciación del FRanco contra el Euro, que limita sus exportaciones a la UE. 

Si abandona esa política de vender CHF, entiendo yo, éste se apreciaría.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Sep 2014)

ese reversal to guapo , vamos copon , leña al mono :Baile:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Sep 2014)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Entiendo que deben ser órdenes en corto en el par EUR/CHF, y no contra el franco suizo. Que me corrijan si me equivoco, pero creo que el banco central suizo lo que no quiere, contra lo que lucha, es la apreciación del FRanco contra el Euro, que limita sus exportaciones a la UE.
> 
> Si abandona esa política de vender CHF, entiendo yo, éste se apreciaría.



Sí, sí , correcto.

"Estimado cliente,

Durante las últimas semanas, ha habido un aumento de la presión el EUR / CHF de 1,2000 a 1,2050, con el mercado saliendo del rango de 1,2150 a 1,2250, durante estuvo la mayor parte de 2014, realizando una bajada de 1.2050 el 28 de agosto de 2014.

A pesar de este movimiento, hubo una acumulación de posiciones cortas en francos suizos de una forma más amplia, que puede representar un riesgo importante si la paridad pierde los 1.2000 . Cualquier pérdida de este nivel 1.2000 puede causar una valorización del CHF.

Para reflejar este aumento potencial del riesgo y para proteger a nuestros clientes, el market maker ha decidido elevar el requisito de margen de 1% a 8% para las negociaciones con CHF.

El incremento en el margen se llevará a cabo el lunes, 8 de septiembre.

Si usted se encuentra expuesto a este activo y necesita una mayor aclaración por favor no dude en contactar con nosotros."


----------



## mofeta (5 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese reversal to guapo , vamos copon , leña al mono :Baile:



No hay manera. Yo ya me salí ayer antes de la 2ª oleada. Esto tiene fuerza. Habrá que esperar hasta los 11200


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

11.150. Clavados, a ver troll capullo precision de cirujano y sin dar el coñazo.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Sep 2014)

buen finde a todos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (5 Sep 2014)

viernes joder !


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Vuelta arriba de usa, galleton del vix.

Volvemos a recorrer el segmento sp.


----------



## Namreir (5 Sep 2014)

Los 12.000 antes de que termine septiembre.


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Vamos a ver si MM lleva razon. Fin de semana de recapacitacion y planteamientos.

Se han dejado abierta la puerta del psiquiatrico.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 19:36 ----------

Pegando a 11.200. Caña puesta.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Sep 2014)

Vamos a empezar este septiembre una serie con la chica de los viernes, en este caso tattoos.

















Añadimos un tema de Mr. Jagger, grande del r´n´r acompañado del flying de Mr. Kravitz 


Enjoy All!

Mick Jagger feat. Lenny Kravitz - God Gave Me Everything [HQ] - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (5 Sep 2014)

Con un poco de retraso pillo sitio


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

Viernes ....

[YOUTUBE]dQAT7UXz330[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (5 Sep 2014)

bueno amiguitos, que tengáis buen finde, cierro la semana con una rentabilidad de un 12,3%


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y por esto mismo te has perdido la subida de hoy, y las que le quedan...
> 
> Ah no, que tienes unas todavía para tus nietos y tal.
> 
> P.D.: Yo sigo dentro, como mínimo hasta 2,3X



compré ayer y vendí intradía, no puedo quejarme, y en 2 días ha recuperado un 15% de la caída...

le pregunté a decloban hace poco por ella, ayer saqué 300 pavos, pero aún le pierdo.

ahora que ha roto definitivamente la inercia bajista, espero, vamos a ver si hace push y se vuelve a entrar, porque hacerlo de ayer 2 días seguidos me parecía mucho

de momento féliz


y mantengo ebro, más aburridas que su p.m.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Sep 2014)

Jajajaja a llorar a la playa, guanistas...


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> viernes joder !


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2014)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeertooooooooooooooooooook????????????????

*The Rover (2014)*

_Synopsis

10 years after a global economic collapse, a hardened loner pursues the men who stole his only possession, his car. Along the way, he captures one of the thieves' brother, and the duo form an uneasy bond during the dangerous journey.

Ten years after a global economic collapse, a cold-blooded drifter traverses the scorched Australian outback on a mission to track down the men who stole his last remaining possession - his car. When he crosses paths with a badly wounded member of the gang, he takes the vulnerable, naïve young man along as his unwitting accomplice._


Sale Robert Pattinson....nada es perfecto


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Ence tiene que superar 1.88 para volver a creer en ella

a empresa parece que ha re-estructurado su negocio y reducido su plantilla de trabajadores, obviamente a los inversores de primeras les gustan estas cosas y premian a los directivos con compras. ENCE por el lado técnico tiene una muy fuerte y clara divergencia alcista que ya veníamos comentando en el sentido que no sabíamos si era compra lo que sí sabíamos es que no era venta.

Para que ENCE retorne a la credibilidad empresarial y mercantil le vamos a pedir que supere los 1.88 euros, aunque reconocemos que se puede intentar entrar antes con stop en el último apoyo de la serie.


Leer más en: BolsaCanaria .info | Ence tiene que superar 1.88 para volver a creer en ella


----------



## mpbk (5 Sep 2014)

putas ence, me saltaron el stop hace semanas.


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Posibilidad de cierre en maximos historicos del sp de nuevo.

Otra semana mas.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeertooooooooooooooooooook????????????????
> 
> *The Rover (2014)*
> 
> ...



Hay que verla

[YOUTUBE]ChM2icbWo9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (5 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Posibilidad de cierre en maximos historicos del sp de nuevo.
> 
> Otra semana mas.



Veremos los 3.000 e incluso los 3.500, despues, game over man, game over.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Veremos los 3.000 e incluso los 3.500, despues, game over man, game over.



yo voy haciendo mi granero para el madmax


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

Esta noche toca repetir

[YOUTUBE]s2fDEmarPgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (5 Sep 2014)

¿Y si los sistemas monetarios fiat estan condenados a un crecimiento exponencial del credito, seguidos del pinchazo, y terminan en un proceso deflacionario donde producir deja de ser rentable?

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 21:50 ----------


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Y si los sistemas monetarios fiat estan condenados a un crecimiento exponencial del credito, seguidos del pinchazo, y terminan en un proceso deflacionario donde producir deja de ser rentable?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 21:50 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Sep 2014)

Yo creo que voy a ver la del Rover. Esa o la última del capitán america :o


----------



## inversobres (5 Sep 2014)

Amen, cierre en maximos.

Veremos los 5.000 y los 6.000, por que no...

Joder, no los citeis.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 22:04 ----------

Vamos a ver esta semana si se cumple la teoria MM.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2014 at 22:06 ----------

11.200 ibex. Lastima de no estar ahi.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a ver la del Rover. Esa o la última del capitán america :o



me has picado y la tengo bajando a 1.6 MB/s ::::::

cambiamos de planes, a ver que tal.

la noche es larga


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Sep 2014)

Efectos especiales en GoT

Game of Thrones, Season 4 &ndash; VFX breakdown on Vimeo


----------



## Chila (5 Sep 2014)

Buen fin de semana.
Gloria al siemprealcismo.
Montados en el caballo, hasta que nos tire.


----------



## bertok (5 Sep 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

no os parece que mts tiene pinta de cerrar el gap y guanear en breve?


----------



## Chila (5 Sep 2014)

Buen caballo bertok. Mola.
Me lo pido.
Ane, aún le puede quedar recorrido al alza...hasta 11.50 o así.
Por cierto, ¿cómo ves Indra? Llevo idea de quedarme, con un stop que ya me asegure beneficios y hasta dónde me lleven...
Y las Iberdrolas, pa la jubilación.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Sep 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Buen caballo bertok. Mola.
> Me lo pido.
> Ane, aún le puede quedar recorrido al alza...hasta 11.50 o así.
> Por cierto, ¿cómo ves Indra? Llevo idea de quedarme, con un stop que ya me asegure beneficios y hasta dónde me lleven...
> Y las Iberdrolas, pa la jubilación.



fijaté en el volumen medio diario en esta subida:

de 1,3M a 800k, cayendo


para mí:






aunque la subida por indicadores no es mala



y otra que no me gusta (a muy corto) es bayer por AT, ni bbva, ni Gas, ni grf, ni ence, ni mediaset, ni psg, ni zot, ni ebro (sl ajustado)


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a ver la del Rover. Esa o la última del capitán america :o



vaya un truñazo de película nos hemos tragado :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> vaya un truñazo de película nos hemos tragado :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Truñón? Yo he visto la de capitán america, no está mal.

Entonces esa la borro directamente?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (6 Sep 2014)

Noticia de las 11pm.

Lo de negrita. Guano en el IBEX el Lunes? ienso:





INVERTIA:


Precios del petróleo bajan tras dato de empleo EEUU que suma preocupación por demanda
MenÃ©ame 
Reuters
Viernes, 5 de Septiembre de 2014 - 23:03 h.
Por Robert Gibbons

NUEVA YORK (Reuters) - Los futuros de petróleo cayeron el viernes y cerraron la semana con una caída de más de un 2 por ciento debido a que *un decepcionante dato de empleos en Estados Unidos arrojó dudas sobre la fortaleza del crecimiento en la economía que más crudo consume en el mundo.

* El reporte mostró que las nóminas no agrícolas tuvieron 142.000 nuevos puestos de trabajo el mes pasado, muy por debajo de las expectativas de 225.000. El incremento fue el más débil en ocho meses.*

* El petróleo Brent para octubre cayó 1,01 dólares y cerró a 100,82 dólares por barril, después de bajar a 100,35 dólares por barril en su mínimo intradiario. El Brent no perfora la barrera de 100 dólares por barril desde junio de 2013.

* El petróleo referencial estadounidense para octubre perdió 1,16 dólares y terminó a 93,29 dólares por barril.

* La caída semanal del Brent fue la tercera en cuatro semanas, y para el barril de crudo referencial estadounidense fue la sexta en las últimas siete.

* Los precios del crudo ampliaron sus pérdidas después de que el presidente de Estados Unidos, Barack Obama, manifestó su escepticismo sobre un cese del fuego en Ucrania y dijo que el acuerdo debe ser duradero para que se levanten las sanciones contra Rusia.

* Ucrania y rebeldes prorrusos acordaron un cese del fuego el viernes, un primer paso para enfriar un conflicto que ha tensado las relaciones entre Rusia y Occidente.

* Obama dijo en la misma conferencia de prensa que aliados clave de la OTAN estaban listos para unirse a acciones militares dirigidas a derrotar a las milicias de Estado Islámico en Irak.

* El dólar se debilitó frente a una cesta de monedas tras el dato de empleo de Estados Unidos, pero posteriormente se recuperó. Los precios del crudo cayeron más de un dólar el jueves después de que un recorte de tasas por parte del Banco Central Europeo provocó una alza de la moneda estadounidense.

* Un dólar fortalecido puede reducir la demanda por petróleo, al volverlo más caro para los tenedores de otras monedas que deben comprar la materia prima nominada en dólares.

* El incremento de la producción en Estados Unidos y un exceso de crudo en la cuenca del Atlántico y en Asia, junto con una potencial alza en las exportaciones de Libia e Irán, han sumado presión a la baja a los precios del petróleo.

(Reporte adicional de Christopher Johnson en Londres y Jacob Gronholt-Pedersen en Singapur; traducido por María Cecilia Mora, editado en español por Hernán García)


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Truñón? Yo he visto la de capitán america, no está mal.
> 
> Entonces esa la borro directamente?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Bórrala, tira el disco duro, pon en cuarentena el resto del ordenador y reza 3 ave marías 8:8:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bórrala, tira el disco duro, pon en cuarentena el resto del ordenador y reza 3 ave marías 8:8:8:



:: hecho!

Si es que estando el pattinson ese me temía lo peor.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> *También se puede ir por la vida sin SL .... algunos hasta lo defienden ::*



Caballero, creia que iba a irse de rositas ....

Los que defendemos el no-SL nos referimos 

a) acciones y ademas
b) serias.

Aqui no entran apalancamientos, chicharros, Forex ....

A veces te cae un Pandorazo, pero a la larga sale una pequeña ventaja comparativa.

Pasen un buen resto de fin de semana


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Caballero, creia que iba a irse de rositas ....
> 
> Los que defendemos el no-SL nos referimos
> 
> ...



Pero la realidad es que hay pilladas JGA style en ANRs, chicharros patrios, biotecnológicas, ....

En las que dices, empresas serias, empresas buenas, .... lo más es perder el coste oportunidad que no es poco.

No se ponga largo ::


----------



## mpbk (6 Sep 2014)

han cambiado el titulo?


----------



## Namreir (6 Sep 2014)

Ummmmm, delicioso,


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: hecho!
> 
> Si es que estando el pattinson ese me temía lo peor.



Voy a por esta ::::::

[YOUTUBE]FiCRwJmaT3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (6 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bórrala, tira el disco duro, pon en cuarentena el resto del ordenador y reza 3 ave marías 8:8:8:



sentimiento contrario....hay que verla!!!!:rolleye::rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-sep-2014 at 16:22 ----------




AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Noticia de las 11pm.
> 
> Lo de negrita. Guano en el IBEX el Lunes? ienso:
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> sentimiento contrario....hay que verla!!!!:rolleye::rolleye:





Hazlo :::::: y no dejes de pedir la secuela )))


----------



## egarenc (6 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hazlo :::::: y no dejes de pedir la secuela )))



voy a poner un SL a los 5 minutos y ya está, no sea que tengas razón.

En la recámara tengo 'Barbacoa de Amigos'....es otro estilo, ya lo sé ::


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> voy a poner un SL a los 5 minutos y ya está, no sea que tengas razón.
> 
> En la recámara tengo 'Barbacoa de Amigos'....es otro estilo, ya lo sé ::



Déjala correr un poco más hasta que se incorpore el pattison de los huevos ::

Bájate lo que quieras

beeg.


----------



## bertok (6 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Voy a por esta ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FiCRwJmaT3Q[/YOUTUBE]



Dura. .


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2014)

Hablando de películas apocalípticas y tal, recomiendo juerga hasta el fin. Puesto a hablar del fin del mundo por lo menos partamonos las polla...


----------



## Namreir (6 Sep 2014)

¿Creeis que vamos a ver los 12.000 antes de que termine el verano o tendremos que esperar al otoño?


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Creeis que vamos a ver los 12.000 antes de que termine el verano o tendremos que esperar al otoño?



Si me dices de que año "alomojo" igual alguno te podemos responder.

si te refieres a 2014...







Y ya fuera coñas. Ayer por la noche, cuando arreglaba el mundo tomando pelotis con los colegas, salio el tema de lo de Dragui (lo sé hay mucho friqui que en vez de ver a las mozas que hay por los bares, se dedica a hablar de cosas raras y demás). Alguien lanzó la siguiente reflexión.

"Estamos en crisis porque no hay crédito, o no hay crédito porque estamos en crisis". Jodida la repuesta, eh.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Sep 2014)

Estamos en crisis por culpa del crédito.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Sep 2014)

estamos en crisis porque no hemos creado una industria alternativa al ladrillo con el crédito barato que tuvimos.

Fuimos a lo fácil. Y los evasores también.


----------



## Namreir (7 Sep 2014)

Parece que la tregua en ucrania se va a tomar por culo. Asi que el lunes escaladas de las sanciones, y replica rusa. Si se encienden demasiado los animos las bolsas se la pueden hostiar. 

¿Que empresas españolas estan mas expuestas al mercado ruso?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2014)

Sin comentarios...







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (7 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Parece que la tregua en ucrania se va a tomar por culo. Asi que el lunes escaladas de las sanciones, y replica rusa. Si se encienden demasiado los animos las bolsas se la pueden hostiar.
> 
> ¿Que empresas españolas estan mas expuestas al mercado ruso?



Las noticias sobre este tema están cambiando muy aprisa (creo)


----------



## mpbk (7 Sep 2014)

queda un mes alcista, disfruten


----------



## egarenc (7 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> queda un mes alcista, disfruten



suerte a ti también :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (7 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Se puede ver muy claramente que tras la leche del 2008, los alemanes han recuperado hasta máximos y el resto ha vuelto a los mínimos.

Sin embargo, eso no debe confundirse con el manera de que la crisis les ha beneficiado. Cierto es pero todo arranca unos años antes donde adquirieron una velocidad de crecimiento industrial con el cambio de cara que le dieron cuando andaban renqueantes por el 2003 mas o menos. A Schroeder me tenían que hacer un templo.


----------



## El Exterminador (7 Sep 2014)

El verano se acaba y con ello los empleos temporales, y mejor aún los temas de promotor


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Sep 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Se puede ver muy claramente que tras la leche del 2008, los alemanes han recuperado hasta máximos y el resto ha vuelto a los mínimos.
> 
> Sin embargo, eso no debe confundirse con el manera de que la crisis les ha beneficiado. Cierto es pero todo arranca unos años antes donde adquirieron una velocidad de crecimiento industrial con el cambio de cara que le dieron cuando andaban renqueantes por el 2003 mas o menos. A Schroeder me tenían que hacer un templo.



siempre habra pueblos reactivos y pueblos pro-activos....... los franceses son una categoria aparte

aqui somos reactivos, cainitas, ignorantes y solo protestamos si nos tocan el futbol


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Se puede ver muy claramente que tras la leche del 2008, los alemanes han recuperado hasta máximos y el resto ha vuelto a los mínimos.
> 
> Sin embargo, eso no debe confundirse con el manera de que la crisis les ha beneficiado. Cierto es pero todo arranca unos años antes donde adquirieron una velocidad de crecimiento industrial con el cambio de cara que le dieron cuando andaban renqueantes por el 2003 mas o menos. A Schroeder me tenían que hacer un templo.



No se si la crisis les ha beneficiado o no. Lo que está claro es que la moneda común si que les ha beneficiado. En cierto modo está parasitando al resto de economías aprevachando una divisa mucho más barata que si estuviera exportando en marcos.


----------



## Namreir (7 Sep 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Se puede ver muy claramente que tras la leche del 2008, los alemanes han recuperado hasta máximos y el resto ha vuelto a los mínimos.
> 
> Sin embargo, eso no debe confundirse con el manera de que la crisis les ha beneficiado. Cierto es pero todo arranca unos años antes donde adquirieron una velocidad de crecimiento industrial con el cambio de cara que le dieron cuando andaban renqueantes por el 2003 mas o menos. A Schroeder me tenían que hacer un templo.



Yo lo que veo es que a partir de la introduccion de euro es cuando alemania les mete 5 banderillas bien metidas a sus competidores. Y lo que nos queda por ver.

Italia y Francia estan muertas, en cierta forma estan peor que nosotros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> siempre habra pueblos reactivos y pueblos pro-activos....... los franceses son una categoria aparte
> 
> aqui somos reactivos, cainitas, ignorantes y solo protestamos si nos tocan el futbol



Vale que los seres de luz hacen las cosas bien y que para según que cosas aquí somos más burros que Platero. Pero joder, es que nos han hecho el tocomocho ya varias veces. Que si equiparo marcos del este a lo del oeste por la cara y luego los paso a euros porque ellos lo valen. Que esos € inventados se los presto a bancos indígenas para que me lo devuelvan con dinero proveniente de trabajo. Que si ole-ole moneda común. Viva europa! 
-Hablamos de politica fiscal común? 
-Nein, mañana. 
-Como estań sus bancos?
-Nein, no se habla de banquen. 
Le sube usted el salario a sus trabajadores para que gasten más y se reactive algo la -industría de los paises periféricos? 
-Nein, que nos sube el paren. Pero si tenéis menos del 5% y nosotros 25%??? 
-Ese es vuestro problemen

:: ::


----------



## bertok (7 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vale que los seres de luz hacen las cosas bien y que para según que cosas aquí somos más burros que Platero. Pero joder, es que nos han hecho el tocomocho ya varias veces. Que si equiparo marcos del este a lo del oeste por la cara y luego los paso a euros porque ellos lo valen. Que esos € inventados se los presto a bancos indígenas para que me lo devuelvan con dinero proveniente de trabajo. Que si ole-ole moneda común. Viva europa!
> -Hablamos de politica fiscal común?
> -Nein, mañana.
> -Como estań sus bancos?
> ...



Eso se llama tener la sartén por el mango ::

España ya tuvo su oportunidad de invertir los fondos estructurales y la deuda recibida en algo de provecho que que generara elevado ROI.

Sin embargo lo que hizo fue robar los fondos estructurales y dirigir el endeudamiento hacia algo tan poco productivo como todo el mundo de alrededor de los inmobiliario.

Ahora ya es tarde, no hay donde rascar y la deuda es inasumible. El país respira hasta donde le interese a los bancos alemanes.

La reestructuración de la deuda pública será un hecho pero antes se arruinará completamente al país y sus ciudadanos.

La versión GORE todavía no la he liberado ::


----------



## Namreir (7 Sep 2014)

No tengo casa, no tengo coche, pero soy rico, no tengo deudas.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2014 at 20:32 ----------

En todo esto del euro y el credito los españoles se han comportado como perfectos gilipollas. Aunque a la larga creo que Italia y Francia saldran peor paradas, al fin y al cabo aqui ya quedapa poca industria, pero estos se van a tener que acostumbrar que no son mas que españoles o portugueses con acento un poco raro.


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como dice el pirata, exportan con una divisa más barata en comparación al marco, pero tampoco hay que olvidar que nos la metieron doblada con la deuda.

Ya lo dijo Vergés hace 4 años.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/376927-y-alemania-endoso-deuda.html

---------- Post added 07-sep-2014 at 20:45 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que a partir de la introduccion de euro es cuando alemania les mete 5 banderillas bien metidas a sus competidores. Y lo que nos queda por ver.
> 
> *Italia y Francia estan muertas*, en cierta forma estan peor que nosotros.



Al norte de Italia no le llegamos ni a la suela de los zapatos.


----------



## Virolai (7 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Parece que la tregua en ucrania se va a tomar por culo. Asi que el lunes escaladas de las sanciones, y replica rusa. Si se encienden demasiado los animos las bolsas se la pueden hostiar.
> 
> ¿Que empresas españolas estan mas expuestas al mercado ruso?




Subida del precio del gas con la excusa de las sanciones financieras, prohibición a aerolíneas UE de volar sobre Siberia, y veto a la importación de coches fabricados en suelo UE. Verás cómo se cagan algunos. Lo segundo y lo tercero ya ha sido propuesto al gobierno ruso.

Y que se quejen lo que quieran ante la OMC. La primera que se mea en la OMC es la UE diciendo que sus sanciones son por la anexión de Crimea (5 meses después?) y no por una tragedia aérea no resuelta.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vale que los seres de luz hacen las cosas bien y que para según que cosas aquí somos más burros que Platero. Pero joder, es que nos han hecho el tocomocho ya varias veces. Que si equiparo marcos del este a lo del oeste por la cara y luego los paso a euros porque ellos lo valen. Que esos € inventados se los presto a bancos indígenas para que me lo devuelvan con dinero proveniente de trabajo. Que si ole-ole moneda común. Viva europa!
> -Hablamos de politica fiscal común?
> -Nein, mañana.
> -Como estań sus bancos?
> ...



es q alemania se podra quejar de los paises del sur por su afan de endeudarse y su tendencia a la corrupcion, pero la merkeland es la gran beneficiada del euro, su superavit nace principalmente de nuestros deficits

aparte de lo q dices de su deuda de papel pasada a real es q con ella ha logrado convertir a los demas en deudores suyos, en una gran europa sin barreras comerciales siempre ganara el q mejores productos tenga para vender-competir (nosotros lo "industrial" lo desmontamos y apostamos por cosas q no son exportables: ladrillo, turismo, etc)

con esto no quiero decir q los alemanes sean unos nazis o unos despotas pq el endeudamiento de los españoles "es gracias" a su miopia economica q les lleva a gastar en vez de a invertir..... y las reglas de juego son iguales para todos lo q ha permitido q haya empresas españolas que se han aprovechado del mercado comun (menos si han querido entrar en compañias italianas :XX

en la UE, como en la vida, hay gente a la q le vale con estar y gente q sabe lo que quiere


----------



## ane agurain (7 Sep 2014)

El hierro se hunde, pero apunta a ganar mucha más dureza - elEconomista.es


Robert Shiller: La Bolsa está a niveles pre Crash


----------



## Namreir (7 Sep 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Al norte de Italia no le llegamos ni a la suela de los zapatos.



He vivido en Milan, y tienes razon, pero desgraciamente para ellos su perspectiva de futuro es al gijon, por ponerte un ejemplo cercano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Sep 2014)

Lo que yo no tengo muy claro es que nos hubieran prestado dinero para crear industria que compita con la suya, no lo tengo nada pero nada claro.


----------



## Namreir (7 Sep 2014)

Virolai dijo:


> Subida del precio del gas con la excusa de las sanciones financieras, prohibición a aerolíneas UE de volar sobre Siberia, y veto a la importación de coches fabricados en suelo UE. Verás cómo se cagan algunos. Lo segundo y lo tercero ya ha sido propuesto al gobierno ruso.
> 
> Y que se quejen lo que quieran ante la OMC. La primera que se mea en la OMC es la UE diciendo que sus sanciones son por la anexión de Crimea (5 meses después?) y no por una tragedia aérea no resuelta.



Ahora parece que a pesar de que siga tiñendose de rojo los fertiles suelos de Donbass, la tregua continua.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que yo no tengo muy claro es que nos hubieran prestado dinero para crear industria que compita con la suya, no lo tengo nada pero nada claro.



bueno, eso es verdad, hubieran puesto trabas..... pero a veces no es necesario estar en la primera linea (españa en coches es una patata pq su unica empresa nacional se deshizo de ella pero desarrollo una industria auxiliar de componentes muy competitiva)

los mismos alimentos q exportamos sin procesar haciendo el proceso aqui generaria industria o quizas algun nuevo sector (en las tecnologias verdes en vez de apostar por el I+D apostamos por el pelotazo :: esta en nuestro ADN)

no entiendo lo de gijon ::


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (7 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> queda un mes alcista, disfruten



Para comprar acciones a largo... ¿no nos compensaria esperar a la correccion
a aproximadamente 8000-9000?

Para invertir a corto plazo en IBEX, se esta poniendo el tema chungo para que no pille una correccion... en otros indices no se.




En cuanto a la pasta que nos "dejaron"...

Recuerdo que POR SUPUESTO que nos pusieron trabas y el dinero se tenia que gastar - directamente o prestandolo - en el objetivo que decidieran. O eso o no habia pasta.

En su momento me hacia gracia lo de "estructurales", despues no me ha hecho tanta. Claro, no perdimos la oportunidad y tragamos.



.


----------



## Namreir (7 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> b
> 
> *no entiendo lo de gijon* ::



Ciudad preciosa, en la comunidad mas envejecida, mas desindustrializada y menos dinamica de España. Como Italia.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Sep 2014)

Buen simulacro para lo que se avecina ienso:

Vamos, cuantos burbujos estuvieron allí?? ::::


El apocalipsis zombi se desata en Collado Villalba


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

El ibex normal:


Spoiler












Ibex LOGARITMICO: como veís, va mejor así


Spoiler













SP log: el *11-S* la directriz pasaría por los 2020 esos, casualidad?


Spoiler












DAX en log, da un poco de "cosa" por si es un pullback


Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Sep 2014)

The end is nigh


We have never seen anything like this in any of our lifetimes, and the scary part is that this might only be just the beginning.

The following are 16 apocalyptic quotes from global health officials about this horrific Ebola epidemic...

#1 Dr. Tom Frieden, the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: "It is the world’s first Ebola epidemic, and it’s spiraling out of control. It’s bad now, and it’s going to get worse in the very near future. There is still a window of opportunity to tamp it down, but that window is closing. We really have to act now."

#2 Dr. Joanne Liu, the international president of Doctors Without Borders: "Riots are breaking out. Isolation centres are overwhelmed. Health workers on the frontline are becoming infected and are dying in shocking numbers."

#3 David Nabarro, senior United Nations system coordinator for Ebola disease: "This outbreak is moving ahead of efforts to control it."

#4 Dr. Bruce Aylward, WHO's assistant director-general for emergency operations: "This far outstrips any historic Ebola outbreak in numbers. The largest outbreak in the past was about 400 cases."

#5 Margaret Chan, the head of the World Health Organization: "...we hope to stop the transmission in six to nine months".

#6 Dr. Daniel Bausch, associate professor in the department of Tropical Medicine at Tulane University: "You have a very dangerous virus in three of the countries in the world that are least equipped to deal with it. The scale of this outbreak has just outstripped the resources. That’s why it’s become so big."

#7 Gayle Smith, senior director at the National Security Council: "This is not an African disease. This is a virus that is a threat to all humanity."

#8 Dr. Tom Frieden, the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: "The level of outbreak is beyond anything we’ve seen—or even imagined."

#9 Vincent Martin, head of an FAO unit in Dakar: "This is different than every other Ebola situation we've ever had. It's spreading widely, throughout entire countries, through multiple countries, in cities and very fast."

#10 Dr. Richard Besser, health and medical editor for ABC News: "Emergency rooms are closed, many hospital wards are as well leaving people who are sick with heart disease, trauma, pregnancy complications, pneumonia, malaria and all the everyday health emergencies with nowhere to go."

#11 Bukar Tijani, the UN Food and Agricultural Organization regional representative for Africa: "Access to food has become a pressing concern for many people in the three affected countries and their neighbours."

#12 Keiji Fukuda, the WHO's assistant director-general for health security: "People are hungry in these communities. They don't know how they are going to get food."

#13 Dr. Daniel Bausch, associate professor in the department of Tropical Medicine at Tulane University: "This is for sure the worst situation I've ever seen."

#14 Dr. Tom Frieden, the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: "I could not possibly overstate the need for an urgent response."

#15 Official WHO statement: "Staff at the outbreak sites see evidence that the numbers of reported cases and deaths vastly underestimate the magnitude of the outbreak."

#16 Dr. Joanne Liu, the international president of Doctors Without Borders: "It is impossible to keep up with the sheer number of infected people pouring into facilities. In Sierra Leone, infectious bodies are rotting in the streets."
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 08-sep-2014 at 08:48 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> The end is nigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fmc (8 Sep 2014)

Parece que los cortos han aflojando un poco en Imtech en el último par de semanas... por debajo del 6% están ya... shortsell.nl


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

ence esta totalmente fuera de las BB, podría corregir a 1,92 en próximos días (horas)


----------



## inversobres (8 Sep 2014)

Abenomics??

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-economica-5-anos-cae-pib-7-1-interanual.html

Sin comentarios.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2014 at 10:03 ----------

Vamos a trollear al ibex, luego si eso ya tal.


----------



## davinci (8 Sep 2014)

Y EZENTIS recuperándose despacico, con calma.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

esperando a que nhh rompa 4,13, lo mismo que bme 32,60, para intentar algo

edito: dentro bme


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el rally bajista ha comenzado , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos es el objetivo :no:


----------



## Topongo (8 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esperando a que nhh rompa 4,13, lo mismo que bme 32,60, para intentar algo
> 
> edito: dentro bme



+1 (a bme) la llevaba siguiendo unos dias con media carga aprox que tampoco me fio mucho de esta ahora mismo.
tenia marcada en 32,75 por eso de troolleadas y tal, me ha entrado en 79
Dividendo el viernes.
Ya pa' bajo ::::::::
Y como casi siempre canto mis mierdaoperaciones completas de cp/mp En mi caso stop 31,7x , mental en principio pero poco más la dejaría caer.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> +1 (a bme) la llevaba siguiendo unos dias con media carga aprox que tampoco me fio mucho de esta ahora mismo.
> tenia marcada en 32,75 por eso de troolleadas y tal, me ha entrado en 79
> Dividendo el viernes.
> Ya pa' bajo ::::::::
> Y como casi siempre canto mis mierdaoperaciones completas de cp/mp En mi caso stop 31,7x , mental en principio pero poco más la dejaría caer.



ten fé!
hay una resistencia en 32,84 aprox

cerrar gap un euro más arriba... ahí igual me salgo, con el dividendo y el 1,20 euros por acción

salvo que lo haga hoy, que me quedo


----------



## Durmiente (8 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ten fé!
> hay una resistencia en 32,84 aprox
> 
> cerrar gap un euro más arriba... ahí igual me salgo, con el dividendo y el 1,20 euros por acción
> ...



Efectivamente, en 84 se ha dado la vuelta


----------



## Robopoli (8 Sep 2014)

Buenos días,
A tope de trabajo. Sólo paso a saludar!!


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Efectivamente, en 84 se ha dado la vuelta



4 días para dividendo, vamos compren, que es un 1,2%


----------



## Rcn7 (8 Sep 2014)

va a haber reverse en el ibex o rompemos la racha?? jeje


----------



## Namreir (8 Sep 2014)

Olvidaros que el euro/dolar siga bajando, con estos datos es imposible, a la minima debilidad del euro Alemania practicamente duplica su superavit por cuenta corriente:

Julio 2013 +12.300 millones de euros

Julio 2014 +23.400 millones de euros.

Brutal, el superavit por cuenta corrienta aleman se acerca a los 1.000 millones de euros diarios.


----------



## NaNDeTe (8 Sep 2014)

Puto arcelor, llevo unos dias desconectado y se me ha escapado. Futuro en el acero?


----------



## mpbk (8 Sep 2014)

menudo hilo muerto


abro largos dax


cuando no esté yo, nose que vais hacer

---------- Post added 08-sep-2014 at 15:08 ----------

alla vamossssss


----------



## Rcn7 (8 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> menudo hilo muerto
> 
> 
> abro largos dax
> ...



Pa´ cuatro horas que vas a trabajar no te vallas hombre, tendrás hueco para pasarte por aquí ::::


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Olvidaros que el euro/dolar siga bajando, con estos datos es imposible, a la minima debilidad del euro Alemania practicamente duplica su superavit por cuenta corriente:
> 
> Julio 2013 +12.300 millones de euros
> 
> ...



Eso es bueno para Europa ....................... ::

De momento el Euro/dolor, sigue en su camino.


----------



## Namreir (8 Sep 2014)

Tras lo datos alemanes de esta mañana, traigo datos frescos chinos:

Importaciones cayendo

Exportaciones como un cohete

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/china-aug...urprise-fall-025042756--business.html#Sx88HPg

Se va abe un foyón - YouTube


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (8 Sep 2014)

Por 1 pip no me ha saltado el profit en el DAX y para colmo rebota y me hace saltar el stop.Un "badbeat" al mas puro estilo pokeril.

En fin,he dejado una orden de venta en la resistencia de 9790 y otra a 9715.

El DAX mola.::


----------



## mpbk (8 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> menudo hilo muerto
> 
> 
> abro largos dax
> ...



30 pips profit, otros 150 a la hucha

---------- Post added 08-sep-2014 at 16:35 ----------




Rcn7 dijo:


> Pa´ cuatro horas que vas a trabajar no te vallas hombre, tendrás hueco para pasarte por aquí ::::



el contrato no lo permite...ya me echaréis de menos ya, alguien en el foro con un 91% de aciertos anuales solo estoy yo.

si acaso me voy a pasar para poner canciones https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gWYn-MWAao


----------



## ... (8 Sep 2014)

ENCE cerrando en 2,00


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Sep 2014)

se esta preparando un gap a la baja :baba:


----------



## jayco (8 Sep 2014)

DXY Index Quote - U.S. Dollar Index (DXY) Index Price Today (DXY:NYE) - MarketWatch

EL DXY on fire, posible causa: la fed retirando dinero a toda leche. ::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> ENCE cerrando en 2,00




malditas y benditas...

vamos a ver si llega a 2,40 y me las quito y dejo a los nietos sin pan

ahora mismo, la proyección puede dar 2,06, que es el fibo161,8 el impulso


aunque estamos en resistencia, indicadores saltando fuera, y 1,99 es el fibo61,8 de la caída.


debemos descansar desde mañana mismo, el precio está fuera totalmente de TITAN

ahora está por ver, dónde para volver a entrar. lo ideal: que rompiese los 2 también para apoyarse ahí.










Nota: Han parado IDR justo en el pullback al cuello del HCH


----------



## Durmiente (8 Sep 2014)

Me parece que esto tiene una pinta bastante mala.

Espero equivocarme


----------



## 1965 (8 Sep 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Y EZENTIS recuperándose despacico, con calma.



Hola, os sigo pero no comento porque no tengo conocimientos, pero ahí va mi pregunta ¿Y a qué se debe lo de hoy de Ezentis?. Es que tengo unas ganas de quitarme estas y las de natra¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## caida libre (8 Sep 2014)

¿Alguna opinión sobre esta noticia? Parece todo un poco precipitado, no?

Gamesa aumentará capital en casi un 10% mediante una colocación acelerada

Gamesa ha acordado aumentar su capital social mediante la emisión de un máximo de 25.388.070 acciones de la sociedad, representativas de aproximadamente un 9,99% de su capital social mediante el procedimiento de colocación acelerada, informó la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


Inmediatamente tras el anuncio, Iberdrola ha comunicado al regulador que acudirá a esta ampliación de capital, aunque no ha detallado el número de acciones o porcentaje del nuevo capital social que suscribirá.

El aumento de capital tiene por objeto facilitar el acceso a oportunidades de negocio de Gamesa adicionales al Plan de Negocio 2013-2015, captando recursos que permitan fortalecer el balance y mejorando la estructura de recursos propios. 

A tal efecto, Gamesa ha suscrito con un grupo de bancos de inversión un contrato de aseguramiento y colocación en virtud del cual estas entidades se comprometerán a llevar a cabo esfuerzos para conseguir en un plazo máximo de 24 horas prorrogable, inversores cualificados e institucionales que acudan a la colocación y a suscribir todas las acciones que no hayan recibido órdenes de suscripción de los inversores a los que se dirige la operación. 

Las acciones se emitirán por su valor nominal de 0,17 euros cada una, más la prima de emisión que se determine.

A precio de mercado, un 9,99% de Gamesa tendría un valor de 247,29 millones de euros. Los títulos de la compañía cerraron este lunes a 9,755 euros, tras caer un 1,12%. 

Las acciones de nueva emisión serán acciones ordinarias, iguales y con los mismos derechos políticos y económicos que las actualmente en circulación. 

Con el fin de colocar las nuevas acciones entre inversores cualificados mediante el procedimiento de colocación acelerada, el consejo de administración de Gamesa ha acordado suprimir el derecho de suscripción preferente. 


Leer más: Gamesa aumentará capital en casi un 10% mediante una colocación acelerada - elEconomista.es Gamesa aumentará capital en casi un 10% mediante una colocación acelerada - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Sep 2014)

guanas tardes..


----------



## creative (8 Sep 2014)

caida libre dijo:


> ¿Alguna opinión sobre esta noticia? Parece todo un poco precipitado, no?
> 
> Gamesa aumentará capital en casi un 10% mediante una colocación acelerada
> 
> ...



Pues que han calentado muy bien el valor para volver a los 6 e


----------



## Arrebonico (8 Sep 2014)

Por si no lo han visto, creo que es de Ricardo Vergés:

€urostafa.

La última media hora es la parte novedosa del asunto. Habrá que ver si se puede demostrar.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Como dice el pirata, exportan con una divisa más barata en comparación al marco, pero tampoco hay que olvidar que nos la metieron doblada con la deuda.
> 
> Ya lo dijo Vergés hace 4 años.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Sep 2014)

Ponzi, cierre de cortos en Imtech:

shortsell.nl


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

de lo de bankia y octubre  no decimos nada?


----------



## ponzi (8 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, cierre de cortos en Imtech:
> 
> shortsell.nl



Lo acabo de ver, vaya cierre un 5% en pocos días. Ya en este valor estoy muy perdido


----------



## paulistano (8 Sep 2014)

Llego a casa pensando en leerme diez o doce páginas que pensaba se habrían escrito desde ayer y sorpresa!!

La calma que precede a la tempestad...veremos....


----------



## erpako (8 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Llego a casa pensando en leerme diez o doce páginas que pensaba se habrían escrito desde ayer y sorpresa!!
> 
> La calma que precede a la tempestad...veremos....



No se preocupe, que todavía están contando las plusvis.:o


----------



## Namreir (8 Sep 2014)

Beeeeertol, yo te himboco!!!!!

No se si has leido los ultimos datos de la balanza comercial alema y china, y si sigues la tendencia de nuestra balana por cuenta corriente. Pero todo indica que va a deteriorse (nuetra balanza por cuenta corriente) a ritmo acelerado.

Esto puede terminar en una carniceria, una sociedad endeudada hasta las trancas firmando mas deudas como si no hubiese mañana.

The End Is Near!!!!!


----------



## bertok (8 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Beeeeertol, yo te himboco!!!!!
> 
> No se si has leido los ultimos datos de la balanza comercial alema y china, y si sigues la tendencia de nuestra balana por cuenta corriente. Pero todo indica que va a deteriorse (nuetra balanza por cuenta corriente) a ritmo acelerado.
> 
> ...



Lo sigo y es el resultado de la política comercial de ambos países. Han apostado por algo y saben a lo que juegan

La crisis es para los demás.

Va a ser una puta masacre


----------



## Namreir (8 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sigo y es el resultado de la política comercial de ambos países. Han apostado por algo y saben a lo que juegan
> 
> La crisis es para los demás.
> 
> Va a ser una puta masacre



Mas deudas, refinanciacion ad eternum, empresas zombis, familias zombis, un paramo industrial, salarios en caida libre, tenologia o modelo industria inexistente .............. 

Posiblemente, la CRISIS todavia esta por llegar.


----------



## sr.anus (8 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Llego a casa pensando en leerme diez o doce páginas que pensaba se habrían escrito desde ayer y sorpresa!!
> 
> La calma que precede a la tempestad...veremos....



es que estamos en burbuja.info... el ladrillo tira otra vez para arriba y estamos todos mirando tochos en valdebebas....


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

Alguno de ustedes lleva Deoleo? 

Llevo desde 0,385, un +8-9% a cierre de hoy.
El tema es que la OPA es a 0,38 y el 25 octubre los bancos pueden vender a quien quieran.

Por AT, que algo parece que influye por lo visto, en 0,42 tiene resistencia, no creo que supere, porque si lo hace, podría por AT, subir más.

Opinión?


----------



## Durmiente (8 Sep 2014)

Desde luego lo del ladrillo tirando otra vez para arriba es de locos. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Alguno de ustedes lleva Deoleo?
> 
> Llevo desde 0,385, un +8-9% a cierre de hoy.
> El tema es que la OPA es a 0,38 y el 25 octubre los bancos pueden vender a quien quieran.
> ...



Ane, por técnico me das 100k patadas, pero fíjate que las posiciones cortas están en mínimos 0,3% y que Fidelity sigue comprando.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ane, por técnico me das 100k patadas, pero fíjate que las posiciones cortas están en mínimos 0,3% y que Fidelity sigue comprando.



los cortos se prestaron hace 1 huevo y no se han usado por lo que dicen. y fidelity comentan en invertia que ha dejado de comprar hoy.


los indicadores dicen compra. pero la cabeza dice OPA a 0,38 coge el dinero y corre. como corre de ebro mañana si pierde los 15.30


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> los cortos se prestaron hace 1 huevo y no se han usado por lo que dicen. y fidelity comentan en invertia que ha dejado de comprar hoy.
> 
> 
> los indicadores dicen compra. pero la cabeza dice OPA a 0,38 coge el dinero y corre. como corre de ebro mañana si pierde los 15.30



Fidelity no compra todos los días, es mas hay semanas que no compra. Si mira las posiciones, UBS si que ha comprado hoy (anteriormente compro para Fidelity). Si te ronda por la cabeza y vas con ganancias, sacatelas de encima y busca otra cosa que te deje dormir mas tranquilo.


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se si la crisis les ha beneficiado o no. Lo que está claro es que la moneda común si que les ha beneficiado. En cierto modo está parasitando al resto de economías aprevachando una divisa mucho más barata que si estuviera exportando en marcos.



El euro les ha beneficiado en términos de competitividad porque el marco estaría bastante mas caro.

La crisis les ha beneficiado mucho porque la huida hacia la calidad les ha permitido financiarse a 10 años casi regalado. Además, han sido listos y han refinanciado caso toda la deuda con tipos mucho mas bajos.

Donde también han sacado mucho beneficio por partida doble es en el saldo que les deja las importaciones a la par de las muy bajas sumas que han tenido que dedicar a desempleo.

Este robo de riqueza ha sido aceptado por el resto a cuenta de fondos FEDER etc. En definitiva, lo han conseguido dando dinero fácil a los gastones

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 06:48 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que a partir de la introduccion de euro es cuando alemania les mete 5 banderillas bien metidas a sus competidores. Y lo que nos queda por ver.
> 
> Italia y Francia estan muertas, en cierta forma estan peor que nosotros.



Creo que España esta peor porque está lleno de españoles. La genética y el instinto patrio es muy usurero e incivico.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Sep 2014)

caida libre dijo:


> ¿Alguna opinión sobre esta noticia? Parece todo un poco precipitado, no?
> 
> Gamesa aumentará capital en casi un 10% mediante una colocación acelerada
> 
> ...



Pues que las acciones antiguas deberían bajar un 10 %.
De hecho, deberían HABER BAJADO YA, los insiders habrían vendido con plusvis y la noticia sería la confirmación. (Lo que hizo hace justo un mes la primera vez que tocó lo 9,85) ienso: 
Sigue siendo mi niña bonita "pa mis nietos", aunque últimamente son todo buenas noticias (Jenaro style), espero que no pierda los 9 leuros.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el doble techo esta hecho , el objetivo 8600 sera alcanzado en un par de meses , advertidos quedais gacelones :no:


----------



## Namreir (9 Sep 2014)

Esto va a doler: Balanza comercial francesa -5.500 millones de euros.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 09:12 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el doble techo esta hecho , el objetivo 8600 sera alcanzado en un par de meses , advertidos quedais gacelones :no:



Segun el analisis tecnico jato-inverso hoy cerramos en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

inverso lo sera usted :no:


----------



## inversobres (9 Sep 2014)

Vaya ostiazo del euro/dolar.

No se donde tiene el siguiente soporte, pero como siga asi en breves tenemos a la FED haciendo el memo.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 09:25 ----------

Grande Janus. Tu voz es mi voz.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

preveo gap a la baja en la zona 10900 aprox :fiufiu:

gap que cerraremos para el vencimiento trimestral :bla:


----------



## mofeta (9 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> preveo gap a la baja en la zona 10900 aprox :fiufiu:
> 
> gap que cerraremos para el vencimiento trimestral :bla:



Buena zona esa o los 10950 para entrar largo con stop ajustado. A ver si cae otro poco


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (9 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya ostiazo del euro/dolar.
> 
> No se donde tiene el siguiente soporte, pero como siga asi en breves tenemos a la FED haciendo el memo.
> 
> ...









Siguiente soporte a 1,27300.

Si cae mas ya se va a la zona guanosa de los 1,20 ::::


----------



## Robopoli (9 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Siguiente soporte a 1,27300.
> 
> Si cae mas ya se va a la zona guanosa de los 1,20 ::::



:baba::baba::baba::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Sep 2014)

Ya nos han marcado la resistencia en Gamesa.
9,30 euros, frente a los 9,755 euros del cierre de la víspera.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/gamesa-coloca-10-capital-en-065757288.html

Ibertrola sigue manteniendo su participación mayoritaria. Eso no es malo (William Wallace mediante)

¿Como va a afectar la autodterminació Escocesa al whisky? ¿Habrá que hacer acopio de botellas junto a los latunes o, por el contrario, entrará el deflacción y lo caro de los cubatas será la cacacola?


----------



## mpbk (9 Sep 2014)

ARCELOR VISTO POR AKER - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

hacedle caso y quizas os vaya mejor.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

el jato tiene razón

en los indicadores macd a largo plazo, muchos valores han chocado y están bajando. 

otros, más gordos llegan justo a resistencia ahora....



esto tiene pinta mala, según macds


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

en lo del " el jato tiene razon " , he dejado de leer :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el jato tiene razón
> 
> en los indicadores macd a largo plazo, muchos valores han chocado y están bajando.
> 
> ...



Eso es por que no tienes FE en Droghos, the chosen one, the lord of print, the knight of the ink, Drogho aquel que nos traera la salvacion de la refinanciacion eterna. Sufrireis su ira, pecadore e infieles.


----------



## mpbk (9 Sep 2014)

larguitos oil, tp +200

resto stop min.


----------



## ZionWatch (9 Sep 2014)

Súbanme las MTS que están dándose de cabezazos contra los 11,60...

A ver si ayuda la apertura usana.


----------



## Muttley (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el jato tiene razón
> 
> en los indicadores macd a largo plazo, muchos valores han chocado y están bajando.
> 
> ...



Si por técnico seguramente tenga mala pinta...pero si los institucionales y hedge funds deshacen posiciones para ir a...bonos? depósitos? liquidez? commodities?, inmobiliaria?...Japón?....o aún diría más....o a los metales preciosos?:XX:

la alianza del mal Drogui/ Yellen han forzado la máquina para que las manos fuertes no tengan a donde ir más allá del NYSE o las bolsas UE.

Si no hay cisne negro...no se escaparán y seguirán piramidando sobre la nada ,ni los fundamentales apoyan ni muchisimo menos las perspectivas en Europa más allá de Alemania y ni muchísimo menos los BRICS (por ejemplo la quiebra del African Bank ha hecho mucha pupita al sector financiero sudafricano y casi nadie se fia de ellos a pesar de los dos dígitos de beneficios "aparente" tras la rebaja generalizada de rating).

Eso sí, todo el mundo es consciente de ello y está en la línea de salida a la espera de oir el disparo (Ucrania?, ISIS?....) va a ser una estampida que va a dejar el SP500 tiritando y al IBEX en 7000. Y de paso al oro a los 2000$ y la plata a los 50$. 

La duda no es si va a pasar...la duda es cuando pasará.ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que yo no tengo muy claro es que nos hubieran prestado dinero para crear industria que compita con la suya, no lo tengo nada pero nada claro.



perdón por incorporarme tarde al debate 

error........¿ què puede ser más competitivo para un politico español que cobrar por un dibujo en un plano?......... nada


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Si por técnico seguramente tenga mala pinta...pero si los institucionales y hedge funds deshacen posiciones para ir a...bonos? depósitos? liquidez? commodities?, inmobiliaria?...Japón?....o aún diría más....o a los metales preciosos?:XX:
> 
> la alianza del mal Drogui/ Yellen han forzado la máquina para que las manos fuertes no tengan a donde ir más allá del NYSE o las bolsas UE.
> 
> ...



en breve la respuesta. 2semanas para ver si bajamos de verdad o no


----------



## Namreir (9 Sep 2014)

Si no funciona el QE Droghos comprara acciones en el mercado y sablntas pascuas.


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2014)

::::
Al final ayer lo de BME pues parece que fue trolleada y seguimos para abajo 
Quién me madará no haceme caso a mi mismo teniendolo vetado por el tema mab... :rolleye::rolleye:
Ane como la ves? Si perdemos los 31,7x guanocalipsis en BME no?


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ::::
> Al final ayer lo de BME pues parece que fue trolleada y seguimos para abajo
> Quién me madará no haceme caso a mi mismo teniendolo vetado por el tema mab... :rolleye::rolleye:
> Ane como la ves? Si perdemos los 31,7x guanocalipsis en BME no?



31,65 he puesto sl


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 31,65 he puesto sl



Veo que lo hemos visto parecido , merci.


----------



## mpbk (9 Sep 2014)

he comprado otras portugalitas telekom, que pasada de alcista está. corrección a 1.71


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Veo que lo hemos visto parecido , merci.



he vendido, no aguanto. 2% palmado


igual me equivoco, pero veo esto ahora mismo:





con objetivo sobre 31,4


idr, koncorde dice que manos escapan en RT, hoy


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he vendido, no aguanto. 2% palmado
> 
> 
> igual me equivoco, pero veo esto ahora mismo:
> ...



Yo me quedo de momento, revisaré antes de cierre, pero ya me da lo mismo un 2 que un 3 pero tiene mala pinta y lo de ayer pillada, al menos fui con la mitad..


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> preveo gap a la baja en la zona 10900 aprox :fiufiu:
> 
> gap que cerraremos para el vencimiento trimestral :bla:



tal vez tenga algo de razon maestro :bla:


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Sep 2014)

Una vieja conocida: biosearch... Entro y piramido ....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

veo en el ibex un doble techo del copon ienso:

el objetivo son los 8600 con pullback en los 9400 , no digais que MV atila de los mercados no os aviso :no:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Sep 2014)

Trinity Industries Inc (TRN) y Canadian Solar Inc (CSIQ). 
Fondistas para un año o más en cartera.
Forward PE de 11.76 y 9.92 respectivamente...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

Carney, del Banco de Inglaterra, dice podran subir tipos en primavera

Juzgado anula contratos de Aportaciones de Fagor y Eroski y obliga a devolver dinero


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

El SP está rifando un galletón importante.

El nivel está en 1990 - 1989.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

y usted tambien mi apocaliptico amiguito 

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 16:19 ----------

bueno estamos en soporte , cerramos cortos 10035 del jueves pasado cuando hablo el drogas y cargamos largos con tres cojones 10960 :no:

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 16:19 ----------

11035 el troleo me confunde :ouch:


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y usted tambien mi apocaliptico amiguito
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 16:19 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Rcn7 (9 Sep 2014)

Yo me salí ayer del Ibex... ahora a ver los toros desde la barrera y esperar batacazo para volver a entrar...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

vamos acelerando


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

reversal o cierre en minimos con gran probabilidad de gap a la baja mañana , cuidado pues :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

prisa muriendo
edreams parecido con recuperacion brutal


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2014)

Bueno, de momento me quedo en BME hasta mañana por lo menos (veremos cierre usa y apertura mañana) , a no ser que jodamos los 7x hoy, cosa que no creo, lo más probable es que me quede al dividendo también a nada que mañana aguante minimamente , pero ya iremos viendo.
Es lo que tiene una entrada FAIL...
Además cierre en minimos... ay diomio::


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Sep 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdón por incorporarme tarde al debate
> 
> error........¿ què puede ser más competitivo para un politico español que cobrar por un dibujo en un plano?......... nada



que el se lleve mordida, q el proyecto lo haga la empresa de un familiar, que la obra la realice la empresa de otro familiar, que cuando haya desvios presupuestarios ni se pregunte.... solo se pague...... ah, eso si, lo de menos es si se acaba usando o no.... pero al menos q las generaciones futuras tengan algo para recordarle


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Sep 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons , estamos tocando la alcista de corto y en soportazo , si abrimos con gap a la baja pues nos sumamos ienso:


----------



## mpbk (9 Sep 2014)

hijos de puta me han barrido -20

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 17:43 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> veo en el ibex un doble techo del copon ienso:
> 
> el objetivo son los 8600 con pullback en los 9400 , no digais que MV atila de los mercados no os aviso :no:



:XX::XX::XX:doble techo dice

madre mia que nivelazo.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

bonita oxtia en bankia

---------- Post added 09-sep-2014 at 10:38 ----------

hace unos días piramidé en ence, y me salió decente.
ahora puedo contar que he piramidado en natra, a 1,56, con SL a 1,56 ahora mismo----objetivo de salida 1,70 en el gap







por supuesto que nadie compre y tal que es un muerto, pero el macd adelantado parece que sigue una tendencia X y además divergencia


koncorde muestra entrada de manos hoy


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

CORTOS:
Los bajistas se crecen en OHL, vuelven a Red Eléctrica y Abertis y se van de ACS - Noticias de Inversión

Los inversores cortos o bajistas, aquellos que se posicionan para beneficiarse de la caída de un valor o que intentan cubrir sus inversiones alcistas o largas con esa estrategia, han centrado su foco en la última quincena en el sector de las constructoras e infraestructuras dentro de la bolsa española. OHL, Abertis y ACS han figurado entre las cotizadas con mayores novedades, según últimos datos ofrecidos por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) para el periodo que ha ido del 22 de agosto al 5 de septiembre. En ese. En el cómputo global, los cortos han reducido sus posiciones en 15 valores y la han aumentado en 11. 

En OHL, los inversores bajistas han incrementado su presencia en el capital de la empresa del 2,70 al 2,94%. Jamás habían alcanzado un porcentaje tan elevado en la sociedad presidida por Juan Miguel Villar Mir. En Abertis, lo que ha ocurrido es que los bajistas han regresado tras cuatro meses fuera de la firma. Su zarpazo de vuelta alcanza el 0,2% del capital.

También crecen, aunque casi testimonialmente, en Sacyr, del 1,93 al 2,01%, y en Acciona, del 2,70 al 2,72%. Por el contrario, los cortos se toman un respiro en ACS. Han desaparecido después de que en la anterior remesa de datos figuraran con un 0,26% del capital. 

Entre las subidas más reseñables destacan Abengoa, donde saltan del 6,75 al 7,09% del capital; DIA, valor en el que crecen del 0,78 al 1,29%; Prosegur, donde pasan del 1,05 al 1,27%; y Meliá, del 15,2 al 15,43%. También sobresale su regreso a Red Eléctrica. Habían estado fuera desde junio y ahora retornan co con un 0,2% del capital. 

En cuanto a los descensos, eDreams Odigeo ve recortada la presencia de los bajistas del 1,63 al 1,11%. En una empresa del Mercado Alternativo Bursátil, Carbures, menguan del 0,92 al 0,79% del capital. En Indra bajan del 3,29 al 3,06%; en Ence, del 1,53 al 1,26%; en Antena 3, del 0,61 al 0,23%; en Telefónica, del 0,4 al 0,2%; en NH del 2,28 al 2,14%; en Prisa, del 0,89 al 0,47%; en Deoleo, del 0,58 al 0,30%; y en Grifols, del 0,51 al 0,20%.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Sep 2014)

Carboneros, he mirado el nasdaq (Apple sigue parriba) y veo ésto ¿Esta es coke or coque?

SCOK	SinoCoking Coal and Coke Chemic	8,38 7:03PM GMT+02:00	Up 5,46(*186.99%*)


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Carboneros, he mirado el nasdaq (Apple sigue parriba) y veo ésto ¿Esta es coke or coque?
> 
> SCOK	SinoCoking Coal and Coke Chemic	8,38 7:03PM GMT+02:00	Up 5,46(*186.99%*)



Un amago de chicharrete que esta mañana cotizaba a poco más de 20 millones de leuros.

Huye


----------



## mpbk (9 Sep 2014)

apple ya tengo el profit puesto, saltará antes de acabar el año..


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Un amago de chicharrete que esta mañana cotizaba a poco más de 20 millones de leuros.
> 
> Huye



El carbón no lo toco, si eso que me lo traigan los reyes.

Espero que First Solar rompa de una vez al alza, pero me tiene acojonao


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

sin comentarios


----------



## Kennedy (9 Sep 2014)

Jim Rogers alerta de próximo pánico en los mercados:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3HjXFIljC0


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ARCELOR VISTO POR AKER - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> hacedle caso y quizas os vaya mejor.




mira esto ponzi aker opina igual que tu a 31€


----------



## Janus (9 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Si no funciona el QE Droghos comprara acciones en el mercado y sablntas pascuas.



Va a funcionar y lo sabéis.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

Mi pésame a los ano-rrotos







En serie larga tiene toda la pinta de una pauta de continuación de tendencia hasta los 2,20$ (en caso de romper el suelo)


----------



## Durmiente (9 Sep 2014)

Kennedy dijo:


> Jim Rogers alerta de próximo pánico en los mercados:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3HjXFIljC0



Está claro que Jim Rogers es otro nick de Bertock.

Sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Sep 2014)

Que calentón le han metido a las manzanitas..

chungo, chungo


----------



## ponzi (9 Sep 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mira esto ponzi aker opina igual que tu a 31€




si que lo creo pero aun queda mucho para eso.

1 año -13
2-3 años - 20
A partir de 4 años - 30 

el acero volverá a ser rentable pero hay que darle tiempo


----------



## jopitxujo (9 Sep 2014)

El soporte en 17000-17010 del Dow de momento aguanta.
El SP también está en un punto clave.

Aun así por ahora nada grave.


----------



## bertok (9 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Está claro que Jim Rogers es otro nick de Bertock.
> 
> Sin lugar a dudas.



Este pollo lleva más de 3 décadas comiendo gacelas ::

En tío muy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## asador de manteca (9 Sep 2014)

No entiendo por qué os alarmais, si sabemos de sobra que diciembre a más tardar el ibex estará en 12000 mínimo


----------



## ... (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he piramidado en natra, a 1,56, con SL a 1,56 ahora mismo----objetivo de salida 1,70




Veremos si te sale mejor que el fail en BME...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Sep 2014)

Espero que sí. Un 2% he palmado hoy con bme. Tengo que pensar que el hecho de haber estado encima me ha ahorrado de momento un 1% que ha caído después, tras localizar el HCH, y que le queda otro 1,5% aprox si cumpliese el objetivo del HCH. 

Muy mala entrada, en la que ni he visto que estaba arriba de las BB y me he dejado llevar por el dividendo y la expectativa de subida.

Error.


a ver si natra mañana hace un ence, al menos con el SL en la entrada, no palmo (bueno, comisiones de R4)


----------



## Durmiente (9 Sep 2014)

Vaya vahhhada.....


----------



## Topongo (9 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Espero que sí. Un 2% he palmado hoy con bme. Tengo que pensar que el hecho de haber estado encima me ha ahorrado de momento un 1% que ha caído después, tras localizar el HCH, y que le queda otro 1,5% aprox si cumpliese el objetivo del HCH.
> 
> Muy mala entrada, en la que ni he visto que estaba arriba de las BB y me he dejado llevar por el dividendo y la expectativa de subida.
> 
> ...



Veremos mañana tampoco se ha roto nada entrada fail y listo como en todo el ralph.
Aunque viene raro bme y me pudo el "cariño" por la acción antes quw fundamentales y mierda mab... y mira que lo habie dicho y puestp aquí. .. a ver si da dalida digna

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (10 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Mi pésame a los ano-rrotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anarotissssssmo o muelte!!!
A mi no es que me flipen especialmente las materias primas porque me parecen demasiado complejas para un gacelón como yo pero Glencore Plc. se puede poner a tiro en breve y los números no tienen nada que ver...
GLNCY Stock Quote | Glencore PLC Stock Price () | OTC Bulletin Board - Other OTC: GLNCY | 4-Traders
A las malas estos dan hasta dividissssss (2.6%) :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (10 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Anarotissssssmo o muelte!!!
> A mi no es que me flipen especialmente las materias primas porque me parecen demasiado complejas para un gacelón como yo pero Glencore Plc. se puede poner a tiro en breve y los números no tienen nada que ver...
> GLNCY Stock Quote | Glencore PLC Stock Price () | OTC Bulletin Board - Other OTC: GLNCY | 4-Traders
> A las malas estos dan hasta dividissssss (2.6%) :Baile:



Buenos dias,

Hoy el Brent esta a 99$, el carbón sino sube el Brent por 120$ lo único que veo es cortos al carbón.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

Ha muerto botin?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ha muerto botin?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300



Eso parece..


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

gap a la baja , como algun troll predijo , un troll muy sabio


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Si lo de botín ya está confirmado, en BME ahora rebote o o despeñamos...


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

Por lo pronto el SAN cae sobre un 2%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

cerramos largos 10960 en 10915 :: y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> reversal o cierre en minimos con gran probabilidad de gap a la baja mañana , cuidado pues :rolleye:



es usted muy grande maestro zahori :Aplauso:


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Sep 2014)

por una vez estoy de acuerdo con el jatroll, los cortos es mejor opcion hoy q los largos (a varios dias vista)

79 años tenia, no era tan viejo, como decia el otro.... la muerte es lo unico q es igual para todos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es usted muy grande maestro zahori :Aplauso:



Estoy de acuerdo.

Buenos dias.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Buenos dias.



no le sobra razon bienamado jesucristo burbujarra y le digo mas , veo una caida hasta los 10420 soportazo para girarnos al alza , cerrando el gapsito de hoy para el vencimiento trimestral , el doble techo esta clarisimo inocho:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

el san no deja de saltar en colorines todo el rato


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (10 Sep 2014)

A los 10830 habemus rebote o directamente caida a 10700.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> A los 10830 habemus rebote o directamente caida a 10700.



en 2 o 3 sesiones mas veremos los 10420 , eso como minimo


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

BME ::::::

Pues nada, a ver si le da por respetar algún soporte o algo... y sino pues eso deposito al 5% ::
De todas formas viendo como anda todo el IBEx tampoco nada del otro mundo la caida.


----------



## javiorz (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> BME ::::::
> 
> Pues nada, a ver si le da por respetar algún soporte o algo... y sino pues eso deposito al 5% ::



+1

Yo entré hace tiempo a 32.X con poca pasta a modo de deposito 5% y de regalo me llevo la formación que hace BME 8:


----------



## tesorero (10 Sep 2014)

Estamos en niveles preeuforia draginiana. ¿ya se ha acabado la fieshhhta?


----------



## mofeta (10 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 2 o 3 sesiones mas veremos los 10420 , eso como minimo



No te me vengas arriba manooo. Puede que pare en 10800


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> A los 10830 habemus rebote o directamente caida a 10700.



si cerramos la semana en 700, en semanales es una vela de vuelta y salir por patas de verdad




N.E.P. Emilio Botin
uy, DEP DEP! que se me ha ido el san al cielo


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> +1
> 
> Yo entré hace tiempo a 32.X con poca pasta a modo de deposito 5% y de regalo me llevo la formación que hace BME 8:



Pues no sabía lo de los cursos para accionistas, lo voy a mirar con más detenimiento que parece que también se dan en la sede de la bolsa de Bilbao.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> BME ::::::
> 
> Pues nada, a ver si le da por respetar algún soporte o algo... y sino pues eso deposito al 5% ::
> De todas formas viendo como anda todo el IBEx tampoco nada del otro mundo la caida.



Un depósito al 5%... no está mal.

Yo tambièn tengo BME (la verdad es que muy pocas). Estas estás ahí para laaaaaaargo tiempo.

Así que ya somos dos. (Aunque supongo que seremos bastantes más en el hilo...)


----------



## javiorz (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues no sabía lo de los cursos para accionistas, lo voy a mirar con más detenimiento que parece que también se dan en la sede de la bolsa de Bilbao.



Correcto. 

La dan en Barcelona, Bilbao, Madrid, etc. Yo me he apuntado al de Futuros, Opciones financieras y fondos cotizados. No hay minimo de acciones a tener para poder acceder así que con 1 accion ya tienes formación (de calidad espero) gratuita.

Bolsa de Barcelona - Cursos y Masters


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> BME ::::::
> 
> Pues nada, a ver si le da por respetar algún soporte o algo... y sino pues eso deposito al 5% ::
> De todas formas viendo como anda todo el IBEx tampoco nada del otro mundo la caida.



el HCH que te puse ayer daba como objetivo aprox, creo recordar los ,50

vamos a ver


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el HCH que te puse ayer daba como objetivo aprox, creo recordar los ,50
> 
> vamos a ver



Si, los 40 comentaste, a mi me salia un poco más arriba, pero sinceramente esperaba hoy rebote, pero si el Ibex no acompaña dificil, esperemos que aguante, de todas formas ya me quedo hasta el dividendo, ya veremos a cuantos :::: no era mi objetivo en esta cartera mantenerlas demasiado, además está toda la basura del MAB por medio ( a ver si sacan regulación seria de una vez) y me había propuesto no entrar (al menos entré con la mitad)... pero débil y tolai que es uno vista la rotura del 62 y eso que dejé margen por si era trolleada , pero me trollearon a mi.


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

venga, largos ibex.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 10:15 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Un depósito al 5%... no está mal.
> 
> Yo tambièn tengo BME (la verdad es que muy pocas). Estas estás ahí para laaaaaaargo tiempo.
> 
> Así que ya somos dos. (Aunque supongo que seremos bastantes más en el hilo...)



de deposito nada.

te restan el dividendo de la cotización........



ignorancia everywhere


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> venga, largos ibex.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 10:15 ----------
> 
> ...




Pues no sabía nada....

No me había enterado en estos años que llevo.

¿Y eso es nuevo?

Ah! ¡Qué cosa más curiosa!

Y novedosa.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pues no sabía nada....
> 
> No me había enterado en estos años que llevo.
> 
> ...



Esto es así solo desde que quitaron la exención no?, antes no se descontaba no?
A ver si Mpbk arroja algo de luz...:rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

catalana, segun koncorde, menuda salida de manos esta ultima hora!

edito, y esta segunda hora, compran



---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 02:35 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Esto es así solo desde que quitaron la exención no?, antes no se descontaba no?
> A ver si Mpbk arroja algo de luz...:rolleye:



yo el dividendo creía que era cuando te dividían la acción en un split 2x1 y te daban 1


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esto es así solo desde que quitaron la exención no?, antes no se descontaba no?
> A ver si Mpbk arroja algo de luz...:rolleye:




Desde luego... 

En fin. 

¡Y luego decimos que no es un crack! ¡Si hasta sabe hacer la o con un canuto...!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

no os cebeis con el chaval , el no tiene la culpa de haber nacido asi , verguenza deberia daros :no:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

parece que los bancos reaccionan para arriba un poco


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (10 Sep 2014)

Largos en el IBEX.

¡A por ellos!::


----------



## darwinn (10 Sep 2014)

madre mía cómo va amper. A ver si le dura


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Largos en el IBEX.
> 
> ¡A por ellos!::



en dos meses en los 8600


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

De acuerdo. Me da vergüenza. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

también MDF reparte la semana que viene, y mira como va


----------



## Durmiente (10 Sep 2014)

Tal y como están las cosas me imagino que esta tarde esto toca los 800. (Ya ha estado a 821, creo)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (10 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en dos meses en los 8600



Tal vez,pero yo tengo excusa porque soy un novato.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Tal vez,pero yo tengo excusa porque soy un novato.



eso a pandoro le da igual :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

darwinn dijo:


> madre mía cómo va amper. A ver si le dura



chicharros.info


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

soy el mejor, ya 60 pips ibex, 300 euritos

y dax lo mismo, se va a máximos.

ideas ganadoras siempre, siempre, siempre.


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2014)

Se acabaron las bajadas por hoy.

Rebote y a cerrar en verde. 

Veremos progresar la tarde.


----------



## lonchabajista (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy el mejor, ya 60 pips ibex, 300 euritos
> 
> y dax lo mismo, se va a máximos.
> 
> ideas ganadoras siempre, siempre, siempre.



hasta cuando crees que tiene recorrido el ibex sin que baje de 10830?
gracias


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esto es así solo desde que quitaron la exención no?, antes no se descontaba no?
> A ver si Mpbk arroja algo de luz...:rolleye:





Durmiente dijo:


> Desde luego...
> 
> En fin.
> 
> ¡Y luego decimos que no es un crack! ¡Si hasta sabe hacer la o con un canuto...!




jajajajaj.......la exencion se quita en 2015.

el dividendo se descuenta de la cotización, la cartera os vale menos y os dan algo que era vuestro........un cazatontos el dividendo.


----------



## lonchabajista (10 Sep 2014)

por cierto voy largo tb pero a 1euro el punto


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2014)

Ya deben estar los americanos dandole a la maquinita, han frenado la bajada del euro en seco.

A lo largo de estas semanas tienen que soltar algo, estaremos atentos.


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

lonchabajista dijo:


> hasta cuando crees que tiene recorrido el ibex sin que baje de 10830?
> gracias



yo acabo de cerrar el parcial en el ibex.....pero sigue alcista.

mantengo dax.


----------



## lonchabajista (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo acabo de cerrar el parcial en el ibex.....
> 
> mantengo dax.



ok,gracias


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (10 Sep 2014)

Yo he pillado 30 pips en el IBEX.

"yalodeciayo" que rebotaria a 10830....


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no os cebeis con el chaval , el no tiene la culpa de haber nacido asi , verguenza deberia daros :no:



ya te/les gustaria saber la mitad de lo que se yo, 

:XX::XX:


----------



## The Hellion (10 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> catalana, segun koncorde, menuda salida de manos esta ultima hora!
> 
> edito, y esta segunda hora, compran
> 
> ...



Eso son los dividendos con llevadas.


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

lonchabajista dijo:


> por cierto voy largo tb pero a 1euro el punto



cada uno a lo que esté más comodo-


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2014)

Carpatos dijo:


> Nos estamos alejando de los mínimos de la sesión apoyados en los comentarios tanto de la canciller Angela Merkel como del Ministro de Economía diciendo que la clara mejoría de la producción industrial de Alemania es una buena muestra de crecimiento económico en el tercer trimestre. Merkel también ha dicho que ya cuenta con un crecimiento del 0.4% en cada uno de los trimestres que faltan para terminar el año y que se está centrando en no necesitar emitir deuda nueva neta en 2015, por lo que se alcanzaría ese sueño de equilibrio presupuestario. Este objetivo puede ser posible si se alcanza ese objetivo de crecimiento para todo el año del 1.8%.
> Este optimismo económico está siendo ciertamente subrayado por el respeto que se está haciendo en general del alto el fuego en Ucrania por ambas partes, así lo ha comentado el observador de la OSCE. Ucrania también ha dicho que el 70% de las fuerzas rusas en la zona han cruzado la frontera y desde Europa se dice que de momento le van a dar una oportunidad a ese alto el fuego antes de imponer más sanciones.
> 
> Evidentemente, si unimos el optimismo económico de Alemania con una espiral de rebaja de la tensión en Ucrania y también de descenso de las sanciones, todo puede indicar a una mejoría de la economía, una visión que se está utilizando para alejarnos de los mínimos de la sesión los futuros sobre índices más importantes combinándolo con un rebote desde la media de 200 gráficos de semanas con nocturno en índices tan importantes como por ejemplo el futuro del DAX y del EX50.



Y que pasa ahora con el carasapo Droghi? si van tan bien para que va el BCE a meter mano... ::

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 12:59 ----------

Vamos a olfatear el verde en el cambio de hora... puede. Vamos a estar atentos.


----------



## Misterio (10 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y que pasa ahora con el carasapo Droghi? si van tan bien para que va el BCE a meter mano... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 12:59 ----------
> 
> Vamos a olfatear el verde en el cambio de hora... puede. Vamos a estar atentos.



Y no te lo pierdas de repente los IPC de algunos países empiezan a salir negativos si, pero por encima de lo esperado



> Datos de Portugal
> IPC de agosto baja -0,2%, mejor de lo esperado que era -0,6% desde el -0,69% anterior. En la interanual baja -0,4%, mejor de lo esperado que era -0,8% desde el -0,87% anterior.
> 
> 
> ...



Grecia parecido.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y que pasa ahora con el carasapo Droghi? si van tan bien para que va el BCE a meter mano... ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 12:59 ----------
> 
> Vamos a olfatear el verde en el cambio de hora... puede. Vamos a estar atentos.



Con el "amor" que usted le profesa a este hombre debería mosquearle tanto optimismo y ponerle las orejas tiesas.


----------



## Marathonman (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajajaj.......la *exencion* se quita en 2015.
> 
> el dividendo se descuenta de la cotización, la cartera os vale menos y os dan algo que era vuestro........un cazatontos el dividendo.



No se puede negar que es ud. todo un experto en el tema. Veo que por lo menos algo ha aprendido en burbuja. ÁNIMO!



mpbk dijo:


> españa es un vertedero, en realidad deberiamos pagar 0 impuestos, porque los 5151 excentos son de risa.





mpbk dijo:


> y cual es el importe excento de impuestos en este caso para la hermana que hace la declaración?





mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj a seguir pagando ibis, que ya vemos en que se lo gastan.
> el ibi para la vivienda habitual deberia estar excento, porque tenemos derecho a una vivienda.
> los 5151 excentos de tributación es poco, ...





mpbk dijo:


> te aplicas los 2652 d rend trabajo excentos y los 5151 de minimo personal..??





mpbk dijo:


> donde pone bruto, deberia poner antes de impuestos, porque hay que restar el minimo excento de 2300 o 4600 y la ss, etc





mpbk dijo:


> 14000 excentos si tienes un hijo......abora se entiende porque todos van con el iphone y ropa de 400e.
> mantener a un niño, no cuesta 1200€ ni de coña





mpbk dijo:


> estoy harto de los dividendos, si fuese por mi, los eliminaria todos......
> pondria desgrabación de 1500 excentos en acciones y se acabó la doble tributación en otros paises, gráficos a la mierda, etc.
> y luego hay el tipico ignorante que te dice, pero te regalan dinero de la empresa......y le dices, mirate tus acciones y verás que te falta el pellizco que te han dado:bla:


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Marathonman dijo:


> No se puede negar que es ud. todo un experto en el tema. Veo que por lo menos algo ha aprendido en burbuja. ÁNIMO!



joer es que es leer estos mensajes y pensar de quien son estos grandes mensajes.......

y son mios!!!!!!!!

es que doy información interesante,...calopez ponme un sueldo coño


----------



## Africano (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joer es que es leer estos mensajes y pensar de quien son estos grandes mensajes.......
> 
> y son mios!!!!!!!!
> 
> es que doy información interesante,...calopez ponme un sueldo coño



A ver si vuelves al insti y dejas de incordiar... ::


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Africano dijo:


> A ver si vuelves al insti y dejas de incordiar... ::



bueno, he comprado otro paquete de sacyr y fcc

voy hasta las trancas.

y ptelekom lo mismo.

quiero que me den el trabajo y me iré del foro..
ahora tengo demasiado tiempo libre,


----------



## juan35 (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno, he comprado otro paquete de sacyr y fcc
> 
> voy hasta las trancas.
> 
> ...



Espero que vendieras Radiosack......


----------



## Montegrifo (10 Sep 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> Espero que vendieras Radiosack......



Pues claro, y en máximos!


----------



## Krim (10 Sep 2014)

Se está poniendo un poco chulo esto. Puede ser tarde de funeral en el hilo...


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> Espero que vendieras Radiosack......



por supuesto me saltó stop. 18% 

si hoy cierra gap 26 agosto vuelvo entrar


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> por supuesto me saltó stop. 18%
> 
> si hoy cierra gap 26 agosto vuelvo entrar


----------



## Chila (10 Sep 2014)

Good bye Indra.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Joder las BME... menudo estropicio en 2 dias, han pillado velocidad
Mirad las velas en 5 min venga anda que parece que andan trolleando.

Ane, clavaste los 40 como objetivo HCH :Aplauso::Aplauso: a ver si ahora tiran un poco.


----------



## egarenc (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno, he comprado otro paquete de sacyr y fcc
> 
> *voy hasta las trancas.*
> 
> ...



ya has invertido los 5€ de la paga semanal?


----------



## Rcn7 (10 Sep 2014)

jajaja me parto con el cierre del IBEX...


----------



## yuto (10 Sep 2014)

Hoy al final no ha habido derrumbe y quien se ha llevado los leuros ha sido mpbk.

Esperemos que se cumplan los pronósticos de muertoviviente (estoy en cortos)


----------



## jayco (10 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Hoy al final no ha habido derrumbe y quien se ha llevado los leuros ha sido mpbk.
> 
> *Esperemos que se cumplan los pronósticos de muertoviviente *(estoy en cortos)


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2014)

Y cerramos en verde. 

Satisfaccion personal.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> Espero que vendieras Radiosack......



y cementos portland a 5,50

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 10:14 ----------

al final hemos cerrado el gap? o justo no?


----------



## desastre total (10 Sep 2014)

Parece que aquí se ha puesto de moda cachondearse del forero MPBK, y ya sé que ir a contracorriente y públicamente en este país tiene sus riesgos (así nos va). Dicho lo anterior y anticipando que me importa un carajo el chorreo que me pudiera caer, quiero agradecer a MPBK sus aportaciones al foro y el gran nivel de acierto que ha tenido en este último mes que es desde cuando sigo atentamente sus comentarios.
*Lo dicho, gracias MPBK.*


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Señores del AT BME de cabeza a tomar por culo no a no ser que le IBEx recupere y aun asi me da que a por los 30 largos y a ver si paramos o ya me salgo palmando que va a dar gusto.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> Parece que aquí se ha puesto de moda cachondearse del forero MPBK, y ya sé que ir a contracorriente y públicamente en este país tiene sus riesgos (así nos va). Dicho lo anterior y anticipando que me importa un carajo el chorreo que me pudiera caer, quiero agradecer a MPBK sus aportaciones al foro y el gran nivel de acierto que ha tenido en este último mes que es desde cuando sigo atentamente sus comentarios.
> *Lo dicho, gracias MPBK.*



son cachondeos sanos...

como el jato


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> Parece que aquí se ha puesto de moda cachondearse del forero MPBK, y ya sé que ir a contracorriente y públicamente en este país tiene sus riesgos (así nos va). Dicho lo anterior y anticipando que me importa un carajo el chorreo que me pudiera caer, quiero agradecer a MPBK sus aportaciones al foro y el gran nivel de acierto que ha tenido en este último mes que es desde cuando sigo atentamente sus comentarios.
> *Lo dicho, gracias MPBK.*



Bueno, yo puedo estar de acuerdo en que lo hace bastante bien, pero no deja de trollear y nosotros trolleamos sinmás... y bueno el forero tiene historia cuanto menos polémica por unos hilos y foros sanos y tal.
Además siempre vende en máximos.... :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2014)

Otro al ignore, cuantos nicks tiene este tio...

Usa a maximos diarios.


----------



## Xiux (10 Sep 2014)

BME volumen brutal y a la baja, que medo da


----------



## desastre total (10 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> son cachondeos sanos...
> 
> como el jato



Joer, pero es que el jato ya no es que acierte o no, es que no se le entiende nada de lo que dice, jaja (mis disculpas Sr. Jato)


----------



## Arrebonico (10 Sep 2014)

Otro que se moja en favor de mpbk. Yo no le he seguido más allá del papel, pero visto lo visto, a alguno de aquí le iría mejor si siguiera a este forero, que por cuenta propia.

Números en mano, aquí hay gente que hace el hilo más ilegible, que el forero que nos ocupa. Además, aportando entre poco y nada. Alguno ya ha tenido su encontronazo con un ilustre.

Animo al personal a que exponga su sharpe ratio. Y aluego vemos quién trolea, quién nos haría ganar pasta, y cuáles son los animadores del hilo.

Sin acritud, y buen rollo.

PD: No me comparen al Gato con mpbk...



Topongo dijo:


> Bueno, yo puedo estar de acuerdo en que lo hace bastante bien, pero no deja de trollear y nosotros trolleamos sinmás... y bueno el forero tiene historia cuanto menos polémica por unos hilos y foros sanos y tal.
> Además siempre vende en máximos.... :rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> BME volumen brutal y a la baja, que medo da



Si eso estaba viendo el mayor volumen vendedor en meses...mal royo de cojones... eso o gente comprando a manos llenas como solía decir @tono.
Personalmente me resulta dificil tomar la decisión de quitarmelas no tanto por la pasta porque no voy muy cargado como por ser un valor "bueno" pero a la vez presenta muchos peros ahora mismo la verdad.


----------



## bertok (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Señores del AT BME de cabeza a tomar por culo no a no ser que le IBEx recupere y aun asi me da que a por los 30 largos y a ver si paramos o ya me salgo palmando que va a dar gusto.



Está muy tocada, los que han salido eran parte de los que movían el precio.

Tiene esperanza mientras no pierda los 30,40€


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

aqui aun me respetabais...

es que he hecho hilos de puta madre eh
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/456949-creo-que-bankia-a-subir-3.html

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 19:11 ----------




Arrebonico dijo:


> Otro que se moja en favor de mpbk. Yo no le he seguido más allá del papel, pero visto lo visto, alguno de aquí le iría mejor si siguiera a este forero, que por cuenta propia.
> 
> Números en mano, aquí hay gente que hace el hilo más ilegible, que el forero que nos ocupa. Además, aportando entre poco y nada. Alguno ya ha tenido su encontronazo con un ilustre.
> 
> ...




jajaja el club de fans aumenta, hay bastantes privados que me dicen que si me voy que les deje un mail para contactar

a ver si me dan el curro y me tenéis que llamar sr. analista de banco de inversiones.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 19:16 ----------




Arrebonico dijo:


> Otro que se moja en favor de mpbk. Yo no le he seguido más allá del papel, pero visto lo visto, alguno de aquí le iría mejor si siguiera a este forero, que por cuenta propia.
> 
> Números en mano, aquí hay gente que hace el hilo más ilegible, que el forero que nos ocupa. Además, aportando entre poco y nada. Alguno ya ha tenido su encontronazo con un ilustre.
> 
> ...



jajaja es que a demás. hay gente que está esperando que la cague para darme owneds a puñaos, y es que no llega ese dia jajajaja:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 19:19 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Bueno, yo puedo estar de acuerdo en que lo hace bastante bien, pero no deja de trollear y nosotros trolleamos sinmás... y bueno el forero tiene historia cuanto menos polémica por unos hilos y foros sanos y tal.
> Además siempre vende en máximos.... :rolleye:



jajaja el mejor fue este

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/488586-twitter-ya-subido-50-bolsa.html

jajajaj en máximos máximos ehh.. y no fue de casualidad jajaj

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 19:20 ----------




yuto dijo:


> Hoy al final no ha habido derrumbe y quien se ha llevado los leuros ha sido mpbk.
> 
> Esperemos que se cumplan los pronósticos de muertoviviente (estoy en cortos)



pues como cada dia......

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 19:20 ----------




desastre total dijo:


> Parece que aquí se ha puesto de moda cachondearse del forero MPBK, y ya sé que ir a contracorriente y públicamente en este país tiene sus riesgos (así nos va). Dicho lo anterior y anticipando que me importa un carajo el chorreo que me pudiera caer, quiero agradecer a MPBK sus aportaciones al foro y el gran nivel de acierto que ha tenido en este último mes que es desde cuando sigo atentamente sus comentarios.
> *Lo dicho, gracias MPBK.*



gracias compañero


----------



## decloban (10 Sep 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> BME volumen brutal y a la baja, que medo da



¿Si hago bromas ahora con el AF es de mal gusto? Y no lo digo por ti Xiux


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y cementos portland a 5,50
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 10:14 ----------
> 
> al final hemos cerrado el gap? o justo no?



que le pasa a cementos? ahi sigue sin saltar stop...

---------- Post added 10-sep-2014 at 19:25 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> aqui aun me respetabais...
> 
> es que he hecho hilos de puta madre eh
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/456949-creo-que-bankia-a-subir-3.html
> ...



me echaréis de menos cuando me vaya......

no creo que habéis tenido nadie rozando ser profesional en bolsa aqui...


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Otro que se moja en favor de mpbk. Yo no le he seguido más allá del papel, pero visto lo visto, alguno de aquí le iría mejor si siguiera a este forero, que por cuenta propia.
> 
> Números en mano, aquí hay gente que hace el hilo más ilegible, que el forero que nos ocupa. Además, aportando entre poco y nada. Alguno ya ha tenido su encontronazo con un ilustre.
> 
> ...



Si lo dices por mi, estoy de acuerdo poco puedo aportar de AT, ójala puediese hacer más porque no llego al nivel de otros ni de coña en este aspecto aunque no me ha ido mal (suelo comentar entradas y salidas de la cartera cp, la cual solo consta de una o dos posiciones) y ahí están mis post del año para bien y para mal, ya he dicho que creo que no lo hace mal en cuanto a bolsa se refiere, pero que se lo digan a la gente por los que operó.... 
MPBK, te atreves con BME por AT con gráficos y eso? por tener otra opnión y tal.


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si lo dices por mi, estoy de acuerdo poco puedo aportar de AT, ójala puediese hacer más porque no llego al nivel de otros ni de coña en este aspecto aunque no me ha ido mal (suelo comentar entradas y salidas de la cartera cp, la cual solo consta de una o dos posiciones) y ahí están mis post del año para bien y para mal, ya he dicho que creo que no lo hace mal en cuanto a bolsa se refiere, pero que se lo digan a la gente por los que operó....
> MPBK, te atreves con BME por AT con gráficos y eso? por tener otra opnión y tal.



yo para quien operé que no me entero...?


quieres que te analize bme para tener otra opinión y tal e jajaja, que cachondo.....


----------



## Arrebonico (10 Sep 2014)

No, no va por usted.

Lo siento, si así se lo ha parecido. Le he citado porque ha sido usted el último en comentar.




Topongo dijo:


> Si lo dices por mi, estoy de acuerdo poco puedo aportar de AT, ójala puediese hacer más porque no llego al nivel de otros ni de coña en este aspecto aunque no me ha ido mal (suelo comentar entradas y salidas de la cartera cp, la cual solo consta de una o dos posiciones) y ahí están mis post del año para bien y para mal, ya he dicho que creo que no lo hace mal en cuanto a bolsa se refiere, pero que se lo digan a la gente por los que operó....
> MPBK, te atreves con BME por AT con gráficos y eso? por tener otra opnión y tal.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo para quien operé que no me entero...?
> 
> quieres que te analize bme? se pide por favor..



Si no te importa me gustaría saber lo que opinas.
Operar, que yo recuerde no eres un multi del histórico y mítico depeche?



Arrebonico dijo:


> No, no va por usted.
> 
> Lo siento, si así se lo ha parecido. Le he citado porque ha sido usted el último en comentar.




Ok, no pasa nada es que los que vamos más a Lp somos los rarunos y mi at es flojito pero tratando de aprender, pero como en ese sentido solo suelo llevar un valor y seguir un par mas a veces parezco don erre que erre ::


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si no te importa me gustaría saber lo que opinas.
> Operar, que yo recuerde no eres un multi del histórico y mítico depeche?
> 
> 
> ...



pesaos con los multi, que no soy ni zparo ni depeche ni nadie coño...depeche hizo dos operativas y enganchó a medio foro. hay alguna operación que haya enganchado a medio foro? os he dado ideas gratis y ganadoras, si me hicieráis caso tendriais rentabilidades buenas, que vivo de esto..


----------



## Arrebonico (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si no te importa me gustaría saber lo que opinas.
> Operar, que yo recuerde no eres un multi del histórico y mítico depeche?
> 
> Ok, no pasa nada es que los que vamos más a Lp somos los rarunos y mi at es flojito pero tratando de aprender, pero como en ese sentido solo suelo llevar un valor y seguir un par mas a veces parezco don erre que erre ::



Contrariamente a lo que pueda parecer, mi post apuntaba más a los HFT bots del foro.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

Bueno pues anda dale a las BME si no te importa...


mpbk dijo:


> pesaos con los multi, que no soy ni zparo ni depeche ni nadie coño...depeche hizo dos operativas y enganchó a medio foro. hay alguna operación que haya enganchado a medio foro? os he dado ideas gratis y ganadoras, si me hicieráis caso tendriais rentabilidades buenas, que vivo de esto..



Si eres depeche si... que los nicks se solapan y eso....


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Sep 2014)

Hay que estar en liquidez, a vender las BME

Al whisky escocés no le 'sabe' bien la independencia - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (10 Sep 2014)

Usa pepona.

El ignore esta que echa humo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

bueno, las natras se complican si no remontan mañana.SL y listo


me han entrado las órdenes en faes-vidrala-alba-adveo
qué dios reparta pizzas para mañana. y BME aún no ha roto nada del todo, aunque a falta de 2 días para el cierre, o sube o abre la semana que viene por debajo


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno pues anda dale a las BME si no te importa...
> 
> Si eres depeche si... que los nicks se solapan y eso....



depeche será tu novio, a mi no me compares con ese.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> depeche será tu novio, a mi no me compares con ese.



Oiga pues nada... le veo seriamente aflijido por la comparación y le pido disculpas, bertok y ane han dado su opinicón de las BME , la mia es que si pierde los 90 largos nos vamos a la mierda(otra cosa es que me las quite), la suya?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga pues nada... le veo seriamente aflijido por la comparación y le pido disculpas, bertok y ane han dado su opinicón de las BME , la mia es que si pierde los 90 largos nos vamos a la mierda(otra cosa es que me las quite), la suya?



estamos en soporte semanal y en objetivo diario del hch, y un dividendillo en 2 días, y el volumen será por ello


de todas formas, fibotime me da para mañana un máximo más arriba que el de hoy, y menor que el del viernes.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga pues nada... le veo seriamente aflijido por la comparación y le pido disculpas, bertok y ane han dado su opinicón de las BME , la mia es que si pierde los 90 largos nos vamos a la mierda(otra cosa es que me las quite), la suya?



Sin tener mucha idea y mirándola por encima yo no la veo bien precisamente. En diario, en semanal y hasta en mensual tiene mas boletos al sur que al norte.:S


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga pues nada... le veo seriamente aflijido por la comparación y le pido disculpas, bertok y ane han dado su opinicón de las BME , la mia es que si pierde los 90 largos nos vamos a la mierda(otra cosa es que me las quite), la suya?



jajajaj si soy un troll, pa que quieres saber mi opinión...

como os cuesta reconocer.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj si soy un troll, pa que quieres saber mi opinión...
> 
> como os cuesta reconocer.



Reconozco que no lo haces mal aunque no pongas ni graf ni na. lo he comentado antes y también eres troll eso no se puede negar , eso o se ye va un poquito la pinza y lo sabes mojate con las bme 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj si soy un troll, pa que quieres saber mi opinión...
> 
> como os cuesta reconocer.



Porque eres un troll listo, inteligente y divertido. Un pedazo de troll to'o sexi!!!


----------



## mpbk (10 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Reconozco que no lo haces mal aunque no pongas ni graf ni na. lo he comentado antes y también eres troll eso no se puede negar , eso o se ye va un poquito la pinza y lo sabes mojate con las bme
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



pff pa que fijarme con valores que no me interesan, pues si no se superan esos 32.5 volverá a minimos y a 29...si es que, hay 10000 valores y solo miráis 5.


----------



## Topongo (10 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pff pa que fijarme con valores que no me interesan, pues si no se superan esos 32.5 volverá a minimos y a 29...si es que, hay 10000 valores y solo miráis 5.



Hombre contaba un pico con tempos anres5 el 32 o el 29

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (10 Sep 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Aún le puede quedar un quinto tramo bajista a FCC

BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimos viendo confirmación de continuación alcista en Bankia

BolsaCanaria .info | PRISA se empieza convertir en valor zombie


----------



## ane agurain (11 Sep 2014)

un offtopic curioso:

Japan 40th out of 48 in average TOEIC scores - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | Aún le puede quedar un quinto tramo bajista a FCC
> 
> BolsaCanaria .info | Seguimos viendo confirmación de continuación alcista en Bankia
> 
> BolsaCanaria .info | PRISA se empieza convertir en valor zombie



Ane, como ves liberbank?


----------



## ane agurain (11 Sep 2014)

y los KST a CT marcan divergencia bajista con este 2. máximo

















Si comprar: Ahora no, ha roto la bajista, y debería corregir para apoyar
si vender: *Yo *sí vendía







alguna opinión de faes-vidrala-alba-adveo?













Y UNA CASUALIDAD SANA: 







A continuación, les resumimos los cambios de participación en las compañías cotizadas incluidos en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV):

MONTEBALITO

José Alberto Barreras Barreras, accionista significativo, ha ampliado su participación hasta 80,406%, desde 60,138%.

LINGOTES ESPECIALES

Francisco Galindo Martín, consejero, ha comprado 5.000 acciones a un precio unitario de 4,4 euros. Controla: 2,120%.

DEOLEO

CVC Capital Partners VI Limited, accionista significativo, informa de una participación de 29,990%.

APPLUS

Deustche Bank, accinista significativo, ha aumentado su participación hasta 4,800%, desde 6,360%.

MEDIASET ESPAÑA

La empresa ha aumentado su autocartera hasta 9,760%, desde 1,578%.

Prisa, accionista significativo, ha reducido su participación hasta 4,496%, desde 5,150%.

Leer más: Insiders: Prisa vende participación en Mediaset - Bolsamania.com Insiders: Prisa vende participación en Mediaset - Bolsamania.com


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el recorte desde los 10182 tiene toda la pinta de ser un pullback , el camino de los 12k esta abierto ienso:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 09:03 ----------

Cerramos cortos 10915 :: y abrimos largos 10955 :no:


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

mis queridas acciones ya empieaan a subir


----------



## yuto (11 Sep 2014)

Mpbk, estas demostrando ser el "amo"


----------



## ghkghk (11 Sep 2014)

¿Qué me he perdido señores?

:Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (11 Sep 2014)

Hoy me pinta como uno de esos días en los que Ralph, noble y poderoso, marca el camino...


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Mpbk, estas demostrando ser el "amo"



tienes razón, ha logrado espantar a todos los buenos foreros que había...y yo cada vez entro menos, antes se aprendía algo, ahora con los trolls bocachanclas narcisistas esto es muy diferente.


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Sep 2014)

Esto que es? Un ataque masivo de multinicks? O es que se os ha ido la pinza a todos? Venga ya! Una cosa es seguirle un poco el juego mientras vuelve a clases y otra ya hacerle la ola


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Esto que es? Un ataque masivo de multinicks? O es que se os ha ido la pinza a todos? Venga ya! Una cosa es seguirle un poco el juego mientras vuelve a clases y otra ya hacerle la ola



simplemente algunos se han dado cuenta que tengo nivelazo, de los mejores seguramente que han pasado por aqui..


bueno me voy del hilo, no perdeis mucha pasta.

os quiero wapiximos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 10:42 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> tienes razón, ha logrado espantar a todos los buenos foreros que había...y yo cada vez entro menos, antes se aprendía algo, ahora con los trolls bocachanclas narcisistas esto es muy diferente.



ya pueden volver

me voy


----------



## yuto (11 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> tienes razón, ha logrado espantar a todos los buenos foreros que había...y yo cada vez entro menos, antes se aprendía algo, ahora con los trolls bocachanclas narcisistas esto es muy diferente.



No creo que decir que mpbk lo haya hecho bien signifique criticar a los demás, por lo menos por mi parte.

Sería una pena que algunos no entrarán por ello, me parece un hilo magnífico con unas aportaciones extraordinarias por parte de la mayoría.

Otra cosa es que algunos se lo tomen en plan competición (quizá de lo que peca mpbk) lo cual lo veo una tontada.


----------



## Topongo (11 Sep 2014)

Esta cayendo fina en TEF, alguna noticia relevante?


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2014)

Despeche por fin es alguien : El troll oficial.

Dejemos la CdC para cosas serias y esto para trolear, junto con algunas boobs los viernes.

Javi, te seguimos aquí y en facebook tambien.!!!

Ya eres alguien!!!!


----------



## Topongo (11 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Despeche por fin es alguien : El troll oficial.
> 
> Dejemos la CdC para cosas serias y esto para trolear, junto con algunas boobs los viernes.
> 
> ...



Vamos que es el depeché de los huevos como me imaginaba por su forma de hablar y demás y que se niega a reconocer...
Eso de la cdc se puede mirar o...:rolleye:


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vamos que es el depeché de los huevos como me imaginaba por su forma de hablar y demás y que se niega a reconocer...
> Eso de la cdc se puede mirar o...:rolleye:



Ahora anda entretenido con un hilo de su tierra natal y poniendo "kerellas"


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esta cayendo fina en TEF, alguna noticia relevante?



Efecto dilución, supongo

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/telef-nica-emite-1-500-045946423.html

milquientos minolles es una pasta


Entre tanta morralla, creo que por ahí atrás se habló de arcelor. Acerinox también ha cogido carrerilla.
A ver si va a ser verdad y va a empezar a cambiar el ciclo ..... o trasvase de fondos de inversión a materias primas y tal.


Y en una misma noticia, dos: Nikey parriba, euro/dolar pabajo. Cuando Droghi abra el grifo, eurostoxx al cielo.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/tokio-toca-máximo-nivel-enero-043500817.html


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vamos que es el depeché de los huevos como me imaginaba por su forma de hablar y demás y que se niega a reconocer...
> Eso de la cdc se puede mirar o...:rolleye:



que no soy depeche coño........

pesaos.


comparen codere y solaria con mis operativas, es que no me vais a tener un poco de respeto? sigan con sus anr y sus chorradas.

que os jodan novatos, no hableis más de mi, el puto amo de la bolsa.

yo amo
tu pelele palmador.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 11:47 ----------

ayer nose quien puso un mierda analisis de fcc que iba a caer,

fcc se va arriba, y quien entró a 13? YOOOOOOO
que minimos hizo? 13

jajajaj

menuda perdida de tiempo ha sido compartir billetes aqui, que os jodan.

me voy a debatir con profesionales.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2014)

Vega depe no te cabrees , es duro llevar parado 6 años y tener que conformarse con un curro mileurista, para el number one de la bolsa. Pero al final te podrás volver a pagar las copas de tus fotos. Animo!!!

Una cosa, mejora tu ortografía para las pruebas de trabajo, hay muchos diplomados y largan directamente a los que no saben escribir.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2014)

Vaya reversal que viene. 

Por el amor de wtf, el millonario sigue dando la vara en el hilo.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 12:01 ----------

Ya han hecho la limpieza y ahora a subir a media carga.

Vamos a curiosear con los maximos de ayer, a ver que pasa.


----------



## FranR (11 Sep 2014)

Con los mensajes que lleva en menos de dos años, tiene para dar la vara en 10 hilos. Contando festivos, días de caídas del foro y multis va a más de 20 diarios, calcule. No tiene vida fuera de aquí, no puede seguir aparentando con camisas blancas de 20 euros y copas que pide que rellenen con más hielos, por no poder pagarse otra el mu tieso.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Despeche por fin es alguien : El troll oficial.
> 
> Dejemos la CdC para cosas serias y esto para trolear, junto con algunas boobs los viernes.
> 
> ...



que es xabier, furro


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2014)

Joder, la sesion esta siendo identica a la de ayer.

Vaya aburrimiento de comienzo de curso.


----------



## Empatico (11 Sep 2014)

Tras lo del drogas yo la verdad es que no se hacia donde vamos. Estoy totalmente descolocao.


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

me voy y ya nadie sabe que hacer eh.......
jajajaj

uno aburrido, otro descolocado......

pues yo hoy también voy a sacar el jornal.


----------



## decloban (11 Sep 2014)

Llevo desconectado del foro y solo puedo entrar a ratos. ¿Que es eso de que depeche ha vuelto? ¿Algún resumen?

mpbk tiene gracia menuda decepción si resulta que es el estafador.


----------



## Adicto (11 Sep 2014)

Pero alguien sabe cuándo se va? Se va el sólo o se lleva también a todos sus miltinicks?


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Sep 2014)

no se va no.... necesita sentir el calor de los insultos y menosprecios para sentirse alguien...

a ver si le dan el puto curro y nos deja en paz..... seremos pobres sin sus "consejos" pero felices


----------



## Durmiente (11 Sep 2014)

Si se pierden al cierre los 10.850 ...

...¿qué os voy a contar que vosotros no sepáis ya?

Me parece que en los 10.850 hay una confirmación de que va a baja por un tiempo

Espero equivocarme

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 14:31 ----------

Topongo:

Hoy parece que tus BME están dando un respirillo , ¿no?

Espero que tengas suerte (yo también tengo -aunque muy poco- ya te lo dije ayer).

De todas formas, esta "tranquilidad" viene más que nada (creo yo) por el dividendo. O sea, no es muy de fiar...


----------



## Topongo (11 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Si se pierden al cierre los 10.850 ...
> 
> ...¿qué os voy a contar que vosotros no sepáis ya?
> 
> ...



Si, un poco , están con alfileres, también llevaban dos dias siendo casi las peores del Ibex parece que un rebotillo tocaba por lo menos, pero me da la impresión de que poca fuerza llevan, ni nos acercamos a alores relevantes (por arriba).


----------



## nicklessss (11 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Joder, la sesion esta siendo identica a la de ayer.
> 
> Vaya aburrimiento de comienzo de curso.



Tranquilo, que ya viene....


----------



## Robopoli (11 Sep 2014)

Que vaaaaaaa si el depeche era policía.... juasjuasjuasjuas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (11 Sep 2014)

Vuelta del sp al canal descendente ... al menos en un primer momento. Parece. 

Creo que esto tiene hoy una pinta regular solamente ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Empatico (11 Sep 2014)

¿Hay algun sitio donde se pueda ver en tiempo real el futuro del mini ibex?


----------



## Crash (11 Sep 2014)

*Enero:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-bienvenidos-al-madmax-360.html#post10816328



mpbk dijo:


> pero vamos, que si molesto *me voy y arreglado*...



*Febrero:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-te-salido-mal-de-nuevo-279.html#post10977874



mpbk dijo:


> trolear? si digo la entrada en minimos y sube en vertical con un stop de 10 pips.........y dos thanks..olé:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> *me piro de aqui*, es un bucle que no me hacéis caso=no ganáis=os da rabia.



*Julio:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ran-y-ven-cuatro-huevos-504.html#post12070996



mpbk dijo:


> *bueno yo me voy del hilo*, a no ser que me pidáis por favor que me quede que no podéis vivir sin mi, que os habéis acostumbrado a que os haga todo el trabajo.



*Septiembre:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-guano-vuelve-otra-vea-76.html#post12391670



mpbk dijo:


> *me echaréis de menos cuando me vaya......*
> 
> no creo que habéis tenido nadie rozando ser profesional en bolsa aqui...



Never Ending Story ... Limahl - YouTube

*Bonus link:*

podemos empezar a caer - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA



ellooker dijo:


> me piro tio, eres el unico que me aprecia......
> 
> este foro está medio muerto,


----------



## Rcn7 (11 Sep 2014)

Wow!! Se está pintando velón del bueno para cerrar hoy el Ibex!!  ¿cuando vuelve el drogas para animar esto?


----------



## yuto (11 Sep 2014)

Mañana además con el tema ruso por lo menos se prevee animación.


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Poco que aportar. La ruptura no tuvo volumen y quedaba machacar el intervalo 1998-2009 ( que deje hace tiempo como niveles relevantes).
> 
> El primer post del mes profético, se está dando estopa a norte y sur.
> 
> Ya estoy fuera. *Pero si tuviera que hacer algo cerraría cerca de máximos, nuevo tironcillo próxima semana y encular largos*.




No esta mal para ser a ojímetro. Mensaje del 29 agosto..tirón desde 2003 a 2011 y ahora a encular largos... con la tontería 25 puntos de bellón.


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2014)

La presa está apunto de reventar.

Ojo con las commodities


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No esta mal para ser a ojímetro. Mensaje del 29 agosto..tirón desde 2003 a 2011 y ahora a encular largos... con la tontería 25 puntos de bellón.



te ha llegado el mp

que alegria saludarle de nuevo

hagalo por mulder entre en la cdc aunque sea para saludar


----------



## ane agurain (11 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Mañana además con el tema ruso por lo menos se prevee animación.



El nuevo paquete de sanciones
El nuevo paquete contempla restringir la financiación en los
mercados de capitales europeos a las compañías de
defensa y energía estatales o cuyos ingresos procedan en
un 50% al menos de la venta de crudo o productos
petroleros, incluidas Rosneft, Transneft y Gazprom Neft, y
congelar los activos financieros y prohibir la entrada a la
UE de otros 24 dirigentes rusos, incluidos oligarcas, y
dirigentes de Crimea y Donbás.
La UE ha sancionado hasta la fecha a un total de 95
dirigentes rusos y ucranianos, entre ellos a uno de los
viceprimeros ministros rusos, Dimitri Rogozin, y varios
asesores del presidente, Vladimir Putin, así como a otras
23 empresas y asociaciones por socavar la integridad
territorial de Ucrania o beneficiarse o apoyar el conflicto.
Los Gobiernos europeos ya acordaron a finales de julio
prohibir "la compra, venta, intermediación o prestación de
asistencia en la emisión o cualquier otra forma de
negociación, de modo directo o indirecto, en relación con
bonos, obligaciones, acciones o instrumentos financieros
similares con vencimiento a más de 90 días emitidos
después del 1 de agosto de 2014 por cinco bancos
propiedad del Estado ruso: el Sberbank, el VTB Bank, el
Gazprombank, el Vnesheconombank (VEB) y el
Rosselkhozbank, pero la madurez de los mismos se
reducirá ahora de "los 90 a 30 días", según fuentes
europeas.
Igualmente, el paquete contempla prohibir los préstamos
sindicatos para las empresas bancarias, de defensa y
energía sancionadas y prohibir "los servicios asociados"
para la perforación en aguas profundas, exploración en el
Ártico y producción de petróleo de esquisto, incluidos por
ejemplo "servicios de perforación, pruebas en pozos
petroleros o el suministro de buques".
Los Veintiocho ya acordaron a finales de julio que la
exportación de "determinados equipos y tecnología
relacionada con la energía", limitado al sector petrolero,
quedaría "condicionada a una autorización previa" y que se
denegarían las licencias de exportación "para la
exploración y producción de petróleo en aguas profundas,
petróleo de esquisto y exploración de petróleo en el Ártico"
pero dejaron el sector del gas fuera de las sanciones, dada
su mayor sensibilidad.
El nuevo paquete también prevé ampliar las restricciones en
equipos de uso dual, con aplicaciones civiles y militares, a
"usuarios civiles" y no sólo como a los usuarios finales
militares y reforzar el embargo de importación y
exportación de armas a Rusia aprobado a finales de julio
para nuevos contratos para "cerrar un resquicio" , han
explicado fuentes europeas. "Básicamente para corregir
algunas inconsistencias identificadas en la aplicación del
embargo relacionadas con la asistencia financiera y
técnica para las importaciones y exportaciones de armas",
han precisado otras fuentes.
No se prevé ampliar el embargo de armas a Rusia acordado
en julio para los nuevos contratos con el objetivo de incluir
a los ya firmados como los portahelicópteros Mistral de
Francia a Rusia.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (11 Sep 2014)

El Dax ha roto soporte.

Le meto unos cortos.


----------



## vermer (11 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Despeche por fin es alguien : El troll oficial.
> 
> Dejemos la CdC para cosas serias y esto para trolear, junto con algunas boobs los viernes.
> 
> ...




Me da pena que no se use el link de ignore. La CdC está imposible de acceder para los novatos. 

Quizás es comprensible por otra parte. 

Aquí nos quedamos, jodidos y nada contentos.....aunque usando el ignore con los taraos mentales y aplaudiendo a las nuevas promesas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Sep 2014)

Entro, veo a crash y Flan, atizándole al travelotrol. Me loleo y me voy


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Me da pena que no se use el link de ignore. La CdC está imposible de acceder para los novatos.
> 
> Quizás es comprensible por otra parte.
> 
> Aquí nos quedamos, jodidos y nada contentos.....aunque usando el ignore con los taraos mentales y aplaudiendo a las nuevas promesas.



se dice, se comenta, se rumorea que para tener acceso a la CdC necesitas disponer de un lector de retina y la clave está programada con complejos 'logaritmos' que un sabio preparó. También ha llegado a mis oidos algo sobre ritos de iniciación y esas cosas :rolleye:. Yo casi que prefiero que se pasen por aquí si quieren....pero vamos, que cada uno....:


----------



## vermer (11 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> se dice, se comenta, se rumorea que para tener acceso a la CdC necesitas disponer de un lector de retina y la clave está programada con complejos 'logaritmos' que un sabio preparó. También ha llegado a mis oidos algo sobre ritos de iniciación y esas cosas :rolleye:. Yo casi que prefiero que se pasen por aquí si quieren....pero vamos, que cada uno....:



Eso es el club Bilderberg. A mi el portero no me dejó entrar, y eso que llevaba zapatos y camisa nueva


----------



## ane agurain (11 Sep 2014)

si el rsi hace un pico más arriba que el anterior, y el precio no lo hace, es una divergencia oculta bajista, txarly, como le acaba de pasar a ebro, por ejemplo


----------



## hombre-mosca (11 Sep 2014)

Entro, dejo un mensaje cifrado, pido humildemente cdc y me voy


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Sep 2014)

Buenas tardes señores, les llevo leyendo todos estos meses, pero la vida fuera del mundo virtual me tiene muy entretenido.

Leyendo veo que los ilustres foreros siguen manteniendo sus aportaciones (muchas gracias)

Yo estoy cambiando de bebida ...

Que os parece?:


----------



## Cetero (11 Sep 2014)

¿Mount Gay?
¿Algo de salir de un armario?
O he malinterpretado las señales de AT :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Sep 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> ¿Mount Gay?
> ¿Algo de salir de un armario?
> O he malinterpretado las señales de AT :XX:



Pensé lo mismo el día que me lo ofrecieron...

Pero bueno, uno ya es adulto y seguro de su sexualidad, con lo cual no tengo problema :no:


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

que mono tengo de regalaros dinero.

habéis visto blackberry? jojojo


----------



## rohirrim (11 Sep 2014)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores, les llevo leyendo todos estos meses, pero la vida fuera del mundo virtual me tiene muy entretenido.
> 
> Leyendo veo que los ilustres foreros siguen manteniendo sus aportaciones (muchas gracias)
> 
> ...



cuanto, 50-60 euros la botella?


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2014)

Vaya vuelta de usa, nuevamente sesion como ayer.


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que mono tengo de regalaros dinero.
> 
> habéis visto blackberry? jojojo




toma 5%

se va a máximos anuales.


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2014)

A que cierran en verde....


----------



## egarenc (11 Sep 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Eso es el club Bilderberg. A mi el portero no me dejó entrar, y eso que llevaba zapatos y camisa nueva



ejem, una pista....









por cierto, Telefónica se está poniendo apetitosa para pegarle un bocadito :rolleye:

---------- Post added 11-sep-2014 at 22:05 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> que mono tengo de regalaros dinero.
> 
> habéis visto blackberry? jojojo



le mando MP privado con mi numero de cuenta para el ingreso :rolleye:. Si se refiere a que me gaste mis perras con sus consejos...:no::no::no::no:


----------



## inversobres (11 Sep 2014)

Mañana pepinazo. Veremos como, y la causa.


----------



## asador de manteca (11 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber qué piensan los at acerca de tef
quiero entrar para largo y escucharía encantado sus opiniones si es buen momento por at


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

y las radioshack, cerrado el gap y parriba.


----------



## juan35 (11 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y las radioshack, cerrado el gap y parriba.



...... Hace unos dias estaba a 1.2 y hoy a 1..... y parriba???? si me lo explica???


----------



## mpbk (11 Sep 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> ...... Hace unos dias estaba a 1.2 y hoy a 1..... y parriba???? si me lo explica???



ha ido a cerrar el gap, le meto stop en minimos de ayer y listo.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Sep 2014)

alguien se ha quedado las bme?

el lunes reparte MDF también, pero viendo la oxtia de hoy, ni con un palo


----------



## Namreir (11 Sep 2014)

No olvidemos de donde venimos:

guanobladeruner - YouTube


----------



## vermer (12 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> ejem, una pista....



:XX: Muy bueno

Qué tiempos aquellos en que apareciamos todos los amigos por las mejores discotecas a probar fortuna, todo peinaditos, y alguno oliendo a Nenuco..... Y siempre habia alguno con calcetines blancos...

Para los JCPeros, parece que sigue su camino hacia arriba.


----------



## Captain Julius (12 Sep 2014)

Ya, pero queremos de saber a dónde vamos ::


----------



## ane agurain (12 Sep 2014)

Endesa repartirá 7,5 euros de dividendo extra tras la venta de su negocio en Latinoamérica a Enel - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (12 Sep 2014)

al final de las 4 que pillé ayer:
alba-adveo-faes-vidrala
alba cae todo lo subido. cerca del SL
adveo aguanta
faes bien hoy
vidrala horrible, más abajo que la entrada de ayer...

las natras también aguantan, pero cerca del SL (pero mañana ya suben y tal...)

caguen la puta, acierto con indra, nhh (que por cierto, hch que está haciendo, no?) y liber, y la cago con alba, bme y vidrala, que son las que compro





mi apuesta para mañana: GSJ (porqué ha llegado a objetivo de la cuña y marca triple divergencia alcista) y mis Faes (está marcando un HCHi y mañana sería la salida del cuello)


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien se ha quedado las bme



Servidor

y como es viernes pero por la mañana solo...






Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

largos oil, 10 contratos.


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2014)

Barrida y pepinazo.

Vamos a esperar, hoy me da que va a ser un dia revuelto.


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos oil, 10 contratos.



Payico, que mal lo llevas, tomate las pastillas

100.000 contratos oil, me compro un Deposito vacio en Rotterdam, con 5 eggs moscones esperaremos al vencimiento.
4000 contratos de futuros DAX.
1 piruleta.

Ponganos 3 cafes y deje la botella de ron...

Nosotros seguimos jugando solos al *M*ono*P*oli*BK*...

Ultimo mensaje quoteado a mpbk. Disculpen MxS. Forer@s.


----------



## inversobres (12 Sep 2014)

Vamos a echarle un pulso a los 10950, ya que usa no quiere ni va a bajar intentemoslo por otro lado.

Vamos a ver que datos marco hay para hoy: importante las 14:30 y las 15:55.

Hasta entonces a dormir.


----------



## yuto (12 Sep 2014)

No contraatacara hoy Putin?


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Payico, que mal lo llevas, tomate las pastillas
> 
> 100.000 contratos oil, me compro un Deposito vacio en Rotterdam, con 5 eggs moscones esperaremos al vencimiento.
> 4000 contratos de futuros DAX.
> ...



10 minis, nivelazo eh..:ouch::ouch:

ya tenemos subidón y 600 dolares de momento.

hoy ultimo dia, si no me dan el curro me iré igualmente, me cansado ya.

olé y olé los larguitos al oil. y con recorrido.

el puto amo again


----------



## asador de manteca (12 Sep 2014)

Veo que mucho hablar de pips y de 600 dólares, pero nadie se moja a decir nada sobre tef...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Sep 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Veo que mucho hablar de pips y de 600 dólares, pero nadie se moja a decir nada sobre tef...



Se comento hace tiempo, busca el comentario de Ponzi


----------



## Adicto (12 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 10 minis, nivelazo eh..:ouch::ouch:
> 
> ya tenemos subidón y 600 dolares de momento.
> 
> ...



Deberías ser menos roñoso y buscar ayuda profesional. Todos tenemos remoras de personalidad, pero sólo es un problema si no se es consciente.


----------



## Dire (12 Sep 2014)

soy de los que lleva leyendo el hilo mucho tiempo, no escribo porque no puedo aportar nada

queria agradecerle a mpbk todos sus consejos y pedirle que no se vaya, es de los pocos que aporta algo al hilo,sus aciertos ahi estan
al hilo le sobra mucha tonteria y gente que no dice mas que chorradas como el moscon que habla en plan gitanaco que solo entendera sus chorradas el mismo y se dedica a atacarlo
mpbk sigue cantando lo que haqces que somos muchos los que te seguimos


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> soy de los que lleva leyendo el hilo mucho tiempo, no escribo porque no puedo aportar nada
> 
> queria agradecerle a mpbk todos sus consejos y pedirle que no se vaya, es de los pocos que aporta algo al hilo,sus aciertos ahi estan
> al hilo le sobra mucha tonteria y gente que no dice mas que chorradas como el moscon que habla en plan gitanaco que solo entendera sus chorradas el mismo y se dedica a atacarlo
> mpbk sigue cantando lo que haqces que somos muchos los que te seguimos



nadie le esta echando de burbuja, solo pedimos q no trolee

q se haga un hilo solo para el donde poner sus inversiones y q la gente le siga.... pero q nos deje tranquilos.....


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> soy de los que lleva leyendo el hilo mucho tiempo, no escribo porque no puedo aportar nada
> 
> queria agradecerle a mpbk todos sus consejos y pedirle que no se vaya, es de los pocos que aporta algo al hilo,sus aciertos ahi estan
> al hilo le sobra mucha tonteria y gente que no dice mas que chorradas como el moscon que habla en plan gitanaco que solo entendera sus chorradas el mismo y se dedica a atacarlo
> mpbk sigue cantando lo que haqces que somos muchos los que te seguimos










Animo con esos multis!


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2014)

A dire no le sobra razon pero por otro lado el trolear es algo que esta mal ienso:


----------



## yuto (12 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> A dire no le sobra razon pero por otro lado el trolear es algo que esta mal ienso:



Ha salido de los cortos en el IBEX maese? o sigue "apostando" por ello?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Ha salido de los cortos en el IBEX maese? o sigue "apostando" por ello?



humilde servidor va largo desde 10950 , me parece que para el vencimiento trimestral del 19 alcanzaremos los 11566 ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Sep 2014)

Estamos en un stand-by de poco volumen, a ver si por fin se decide la cosa la semana que viene. Pero miren volumen y lo que hace el SP. (Jrande MM)

Dire: Espero que tenga una piscina lo suficientemente grande. El "otro" se ha dado cuenta del fallo en el trolling y ha corregido.

Tengan mucho cuidado ahi afuera, yo sigo haciendo cosas que no dan tiempo a postear y metido en la "pecera". (necesito mi tranquilidad).

Viernes: Que guapa ....


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Sep 2014)

¿Hay alguien ahí?

¿Ya os habeis ido todos de finde o qué?


----------



## elmorcillas (12 Sep 2014)




----------



## Dire (12 Sep 2014)

ai payo que rica


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Sep 2014)

bueno chavalines hasta la siguiente semana , que se iniciara con gap al alza


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno chavalines hasta la siguiente semana , que se iniciara con gap al alza



No lo tengo yo tan claro....


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

playita, siesta y como nuevo.

oye, se acabó el verano.......hoy me despedido de él y tambien de vosotros.

no se aun lo del trabajo pero da igual...


----------



## h2o ras (12 Sep 2014)

AAAMEN !





cogido de "IDOLO" en cotilleando.com


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Sep 2014)

Viernes!! y continuamos con la segunda entrega




















Para terminar un tema de Primal Scream.

enjoy weekend!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZCZjhjguA


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2014)

Vamos a tener guano a toneladas, la presa está amagando con desbordarse.

Reitero que ojo con las commodities.


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

rip hilo.


me voyyyyyyyyyyyyyy del hilo para siempreeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

Esto se va cayendo (del verbo caer).

Me refiero al SP.

Y la semana que viene nos va a tocar a nosotros.

Me refiero al IBEX

Espero equivocarme (por los que estáis dentro). 

Yo tengo casi todo en liquidez (sólo un poco en BME que van a heredar mis bisnietos).

En serio: creo que Bertok TIENE RAZÓN y que la cosa está a punto. 

Va a haber guano a toneladas.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2014 at 19:41 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> rip hilo.
> 
> 
> me voyyyyyyyyyyyyyy del hilo para siempreeeeeeeeee.



Adios.

Tanta paz encuentres, como descanso dejas.


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esto se va cayendo (del verbo caer).
> 
> Me refiero al SP.
> 
> ...



dime mejor, que ganes mucho dinero sin perder el tiempo aqui.


----------



## MarketMaker (12 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> rip hilo.
> 
> 
> me voyyyyyyyyyyyyyy del hilo para siempreeeeeeeeee.



Te han dado al final el puesto de asistente?

Enhorabuena. 

El SP haciendo un buen trabajo en los ojales largos.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dime mejor, que ganes mucho dinero sin perder el tiempo aqui.



Adios

Tanta paz encuentres como descanso dejas.

(Me despido como YO quiero. Gracias.)


----------



## Topongo (12 Sep 2014)

]A ver aquí cuando hablamos de guano es una vuelta a los 9k-8k largos o que ya empezamos otros 5 añitos se bajaditas para el ibex en los 3k miticos de bertok y eso.
Ya se que no son videntes y eso pero por saber...
Por mi parte me quedaré en los valores lp(casi todo desde las caracumbas del ibex) quiza reajuste algo esa cartera pero poco más. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2014)

Antes de llegar a 3k hay que pasar por 9k ::::::

Nadie sabe pero el SP necesita de una corrección fuerte para oxigenarse un poco.

Los fuegos artificiales están reservados para Europa con los vecinos del sur a la cabeza.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver aquí cuando hablamos de guano es una vuelta a los 9k-8k largos o que ya empezamos otros 5 añitos se bajaditas para el ibex en los 3k miticos de bertok y eso.
> Ya se que no son videntes y eso pero por saber...
> Por mi parte me quedaré en los valores lp quiza reajuste algo esa cartera pero poco más.
> 
> ...



Hoy he estado leyendo un artículo que decía que SAN va a cotizar a unos 3€ en poco tiempo.

No sé si será verdad, pero lo que se avecina puede ser gordo.

Hay que ser muy riguroso con las entradas y salidas. Aplicar algún método y serle fiel. Es mejor dejar de ganar (incluso cantidades importantes) o perder unos eurillos antes que arruinarse o dejarse aquí una fortuna.

Por ejemplo, en el IBEX un cierre por debajo de 850 sería interpretado (por mí) como una MALA SEÑAL y un cierre por debajo de 750 sería interpretado (por mí) como un aviso de bajada FUERTE que no se pararía, serguramente en los 10.000.

Por supuesto, yo no tengo ni puta idea de esto. Si la tuviera, ya sería rico, claro.

Lo que sí se es SER PRUDENTE. Y, para mi, es más importante ser PRUEDENTE a PERDER UN PASTÓN.

Es claro que el SP está iniciando una caída que puede ser fuerte. (creo)

Nos va a arrastrar. (Supongo)


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Te han dado al final el puesto de asistente?
> 
> Enhorabuena.
> 
> El SP haciendo un buen trabajo en los ojales largos.



aun nose
pero m voy igualmmnte


----------



## Dire (12 Sep 2014)

mpbk no haga caso de los trolles
de vez en cuando pase a dar ideas, es un lujazo para el hilo

siempre se van los mejores cansados de tanta inversion de pacotilla y gente que solo sabe insultar a los grandes como usted que vienen a ayudar
este hilo se esta volviendo una mierda:vomito:


----------



## paulistano (12 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> mpbk no haga caso de los trolles
> de vez en cuando pase a dar ideas, es un lujazo para el hilo
> 
> siempre se van los mejores cansados de tanta inversion de pacotilla y gente que solo sabe insultar a los grandes como usted que vienen a ayudar
> este hilo se esta volviendo una mierda:vomito:



POLE:Baile:


----------



## Dire (12 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Iros a un hotel y dejadnos debatir de lo que realmente trata el hilo. Gracias.



bien dicho :Aplauso::Aplauso:


____________________


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2014)

SP por el precipicio ..... aparecen los SWAT :::::: para dejar el cierre tó lustroso.


----------



## juanfer (12 Sep 2014)

El lunes es vencimiento de futuros de cruces de divisas.

Tengan cuidado.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2014)

mpbk,
si vas a multinickear mejor revisa el estilo. Por ejemplo puede ser buena idea usar mayúsculas, cambiar el tamaño de las frases, etc.
Si no es que no cuela.
A los multinicks y la asociación de amigos del troll no os agobiéis. Debe ser la 3a o 4a vez que se va para siempre del foro en lo que va de mes.


----------



## Arracada (12 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> mpbk no haga caso de los trolles
> de vez en cuando pase a dar ideas, es un lujazo para el hilo
> 
> siempre se van los mejores cansados de tanta inversion de pacotilla y gente que solo sabe insultar a los grandes como usted que vienen a ayudar
> este hilo se esta volviendo una mierda:vomito:



Pero que dices chaval ... Los grandes se han ido por no aguantar tanto troll, menos mal que a veces aparecen, como si fuera Navidad


----------



## Cimoc (12 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> mpbk no haga caso de los trolles
> de vez en cuando pase a dar ideas, es un lujazo para el hilo
> 
> siempre se van los mejores cansados de tanta inversion de pacotilla y gente que solo sabe insultar a los grandes como usted que vienen a ayudar
> este hilo se esta volviendo una mierda:vomito:



Jodo, disimule un poco, comience las frases con mayúscula, ponga un puntito al final de ellas, cualquiera diría que el mp y usted son la misma persona.:ouch:


----------



## vermer (12 Sep 2014)

Vamos a ver, pero si el SP está a poco más de un 1% de máximos....

Lo que no haré es entrar largo, pero no lo veo caer. Claro, que lo que vea yo....

Venga, corregidme. 

Y algo más, dont feed the trolls, please


----------



## bertok (12 Sep 2014)

vermer dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pero si el SP está a poco más de un 1% de máximos....
> 
> Lo que no haré es entrar largo, pero no lo veo caer. Claro, que lo que vea yo....
> 
> ...



1982 - 1984, vigila ese rango.

Hoy lo dejan limpio y aseado pero han enseñado las garras para la próxima semana.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> 1982 - 1984, vigila ese rango.
> 
> Hoy lo dejan limpio y aseado pero han enseñado las garras para la próxima semana.



Creo que la pérdida del rango (como tu dices) del rango 1975 - 1980 tendría un efecto parecido a tirar de la cadena de un inodoro recién utilizado.

Es mi opinión.

(Perdón por la opinión escatológica).


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Te han dado al final el puesto de asistente?
> 
> Enhorabuena.
> 
> El SP haciendo un buen trabajo en los ojales largos.



si se larga de verdad abro una botella de cava 

buen finde a todos, a usted también MM

mulder sigue esperando por una respuesta afirmativa será una ninfómana :


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Sep 2014)

el ibex ya pedia cortos desde ayer (o cuando postee q estaba de acuerdo con el jatroll), pero yo no veo aun el big guano ni una gran caida q haga q el juego del sube y baja se mueva en un nivel inferior..... veo lateralidad formando un techo..... pero no me hagan caso q yo al contrario q mpbk-dire-zparo fallo mas q hablo

no sean ansiosos, las cosas llegan cuando llegan, no cuando uno desea

mulder? ninfomana? WTF?


----------



## asador de manteca (12 Sep 2014)

Yo tampoco entiendo ese alarmismo de algunos, que san se va a 3 euros??? 

Yo soy de la idea contraria, la renta fija en mínimos el dinero debe ir a bolsa, también está el qe europeo que va hacer entrar dinero en renta variable, en bolsa, yo pienso que más podemos estar ante el inicio de una burbuja que se puede dar en unos tres años, pero de momento lo que veo son subidas y entrada de dinero.

Mi operativa es normalmente a largo, ibex dividinderas, y estoy haciendo compras ahora, siempre tomo decisión de compra con el mercado cerrado, y me quedan compras por hacer este año, tef seguramente, pero lo estoy estudiando. 

Esto no es más que mi opinión, mi apuesta, que podrá ser errónea, pero no veo los motivos del catastrofismo de san a 3 euros


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo ese alarmismo de algunos, que san se va a 3 euros???
> 
> Yo soy de la idea contraria, la renta fija en mínimos el dinero debe ir a bolsa, también está el qe europeo que va hacer entrar dinero en renta variable, en bolsa, yo pienso que más podemos estar ante el inicio de una burbuja que se puede dar en unos tres años, pero de momento lo que veo son subidas y entrada de dinero.
> 
> ...



El artículo en cuestión (el que mencionaba) es este

Cómo deja Emilio Botín la acción de Banco Santanter | Investing.com

volviendolo a leer...

en fin leelo tu mismo pero las cosas las pone muy mal para SAN.

De todas formas, ya he dicho que no me parece que sea para tanto.

Pero una corrección creo que sí que vamos a tener.

¿Cómo de fuerte? Pues no lo se.

Pero creo que, ahora, Bertok si que empieza a tener razón. 

No creo ser un catastrofista. Igual lo soy. No sé...

A lo que me apunto no es a la destrucción total y a la caida absoluta. Es a la prudencia y a la fidelidad a los sistemas propios y las observaciones.

Con el riesgo (siempre) del inodoro y la cadena, claro.


----------



## mpbk (12 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> mpbk,
> si vas a multinickear mejor revisa el estilo. Por ejemplo puede ser buena idea usar mayúsculas, cambiar el tamaño de las frases, etc.
> Si no es que no cuela.
> A los multinicks y la asociación de amigos del troll no os agobiéis. Debe ser la 3a o 4a vez que se va para siempre del foro en lo que va de mes.



que yo nunca abriré otro nick.

olvidadme.

hilo de mierda, me voy y ya leo que el san se va a 3 jajajajaja

que pena dais.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2014 at 23:22 ----------




Dire dijo:


> mpbk no haga caso de los trolles
> de vez en cuando pase a dar ideas, es un lujazo para el hilo
> 
> siempre se van los mejores cansados de tanta inversion de pacotilla y gente que solo sabe insultar a los grandes como usted que vienen a ayudar
> este hilo se esta volviendo una mierda:vomito:



segun ellos eres mi propio multinick.......

jajaj ya lo ves, están todos locos paranoicos..que si depeche, que si zparo, que si bla bla.

enfermos.


----------



## asador de manteca (12 Sep 2014)

Durmiente, a mi san no me gusta porque en cualquier momento la lian con el "dividendo" insostenible que da, mediante contrasplit o de alguna otra forma lo reducirán a la mitad o menos. No llevo san.

Llevo otras como eng, map, mts, con ganas de que corrija bme para cazar unas cuantas y pensando en tef, pienso que a estas les queda recorrido a medio plazo dos tres años


----------



## Durmiente (12 Sep 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Durmiente, a mi san no me gusta porque en cualquier momento la lian con el "dividendo" insostenible que da, mediante contrasplit o de alguna otra forma lo reducirán a la mitad o menos. No llevo san.
> 
> Llevo otras como eng, map, mts, con ganas de que corrija bme para cazar unas cuantas y pensando en tef, pienso que a estas les queda recorrido a medio plazo dos tres años



Es muy posible que estés en la buena dirección.

No te digo que no. 

Al contrario.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (12 Sep 2014)

Yo personalmente hasta que no salga un si o no en escocia no moveré ficha.


----------



## egarenc (12 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo personalmente hasta que no salga un si o no en escocia no moveré ficha.



lo dices por las RBS o por Diageo?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> lo dices por las RBS o por Diageo?



Lo digo porque si sale que si afectara a todo el mercado.


----------



## amago45 (13 Sep 2014)

Vuelta a Madrizzzzzz después de semanita de vacaciones en Gran Canaria. Aquello es otro mundo. Vuelvo impresionado

Veo que todo sigue más o menos igual que en julio, pero sin Botín, el hombre que se hizo a si mismo ... ... (como dicen en mi pueblo, con buena picha, bién se jode ...)


----------



## decloban (13 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Lo digo porque si sale que si afectara a todo el mercado.



¿Y por que debería de afectar especialmente ese asunto?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y por que debería de afectar especialmente ese asunto?



Interés del bono, cruce libra dolar, efecto contagio de Escocia hacia catalunya....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Sep 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vuelta a Madrizzzzzz después de semanita de vacaciones en Gran Canaria. Aquello es otro mundo. Vuelvo impresionado
> 
> Veo que todo sigue más o menos igual que en julio, pero sin Botín, el hombre que se hizo a si mismo ... ... (como dicen en mi pueblo, con buena picha, bién se jode ...)



Y eso? que es lo que le impresionó tanto?


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y eso? que es lo que le impresionó tanto?



q va a ser hombre..... las canarias  ... :baba:

aprovecho este post para saludar a ajetreo y su hija inocho:


----------



## egarenc (13 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Lo digo porque si sale que si afectara a todo el mercado.



hemos tenido tantas circunstancias que creímos que podían afectar al mercado y no lo hicieron, que yo ya casi opino que puede no inmutarse.


----------



## Dire (13 Sep 2014)

luis que han echo ayer los leoncillos?

tienes mp


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hemos tenido tantas circunstancias que creímos que podían afectar al mercado y no lo hicieron, que yo ya casi opino que puede no inmutarse.



Cada uno tiene su operativa, si no el mercado estaría plano.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Sep 2014)

putos trolles


----------



## ... (13 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> putos trolles



¿Qué le pasó a tu firma?

¿Ya te diste cuenta de lo ridículo que es publicar a cuánta gente ignoras en un foro anónimo?

Desde que Tono te caló ya no eres el mismo...


----------



## Namreir (13 Sep 2014)

No es por joderos la tarde, pero cada dia que pasa se confirma un poco mas que entramos en la tercera recesion en menos de una decada. Cosas de europa, y tal.


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No es por joderos la tarde, pero cada dia que pasa se confirma un poco mas que entramos en la tercera recesion en menos de una decada. Cosas de europa, y tal.



Yo diría que Europa ya nunca va a ser ni tener el papel que han tenido historicamente.

Estaremos como Japón pero con -20 años.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo diría que Europa ya nunca va a ser ni tener el papel que han tenido historicamente.
> 
> Estaremos como Japón pero con -20 años.



Amigo, vaya ruina las ano-rrotos.

Eres un puto crack, el asesino del cuidador ::::::

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 13-sep-2014 at 18:10 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> No es por joderos la tarde, pero cada dia que pasa se confirma un poco mas que entramos en la tercera recesion en menos de una decada. Cosas de europa, y tal.



La ola deflacionaria apenas llega a Europa y se va a comer la economía española.

Mientras más ceben la bomba, más hambrienta estará la bestia deflacionaria.


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, vaya ruina las ano-rrotos.
> 
> Eres un puto crack, el asesino del cuidador ::::::
> 
> ...



Lo anr es una manipulación brutal, y siguen cargando cortos. La suben con pocos $ pillan inversores a largo plazo y cargan mas cortos y la bajan.

Habrá oportunidades en anr pero de momento en el lado corto.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo anr es una manipulación brutal, y siguen cargando cortos. La suben con pocos $ pillan inversores a largo plazo y cargan mas cortos y la bajan.
> 
> Habrá oportunidades en anr pero de momento en el lado corto.



Así demostraste con los lotes de 100 ...... pero dejan una huella muy clara en la pauta de precios y algún indicador técnico.

Un gusto surfear una ola con movimientos tan amplios.


----------



## juanfer (13 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Así demostraste con los lotes de 100 ...... pero dejan una huella muy clara en la pauta de precios y algún indicador técnico.
> 
> Un gusto surfear una ola con movimientos tan amplios.



Le sacaste una buena pasta en la ola, y te saliste en el punto perfecto.


----------



## bertok (13 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Le sacaste una buena pasta en la ola, y te saliste en el punto perfecto.



Las pautas de los últimos 18 meses han sido idénticas.

Me extrañó que no llegara al fibo 61,8% pero cuando juegas con el demonio hay que usar ojos antes que cerebro como dice Janus.

Me dolió pulirlas, tenía mayores expectativas .... pero las cogeré más baratas ::::::


----------



## Namreir (13 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo diría que Europa ya nunca va a ser ni tener el papel que han tenido historicamente.
> 
> Estaremos como Japón pero con -20 años.



O quizas Europa se va a convertir en lo que siempre fue, una zona economicamente marginal del continente euroasiatico. Y este periodico entre el renacimiento hasta ahora solo ha sido una pequeña anomalia historica.


----------



## amago45 (14 Sep 2014)

De las Canarias me gustó el IGIC ... 8:8:8:

Fuera de broma, me gustó el ritmo de vida, sin prisa, la comida, los paisajes, ... la isla en su conjunto, era un pequeño continente (Gran Canaria)


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

mpbk has conseguido el curro?

suerte, esfuerzarse mucho y demostrar lo que vales


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2014)

Poco más que decir

Royal Imtech: Un


----------



## Namreir (14 Sep 2014)

A futuro solo veo dos opciones:

A) Entramos en un largo periodo de deflacion y tada europa esta muerta.

B) la inflacion y los tipos se disparan en algun momento, y un pais hiperendeudado como España esta muerto.


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

la inflaccion es lo mas peligroso

se llevara todo por delante


----------



## decloban (14 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Interés del bono, cruce libra dolar, efecto contagio de Escocia hacia catalunya....



Sigo sin verlo aunque si es cierto que algún día cualquier escusa sera la culpable de cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Namreir (14 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Poco más que decir
> 
> Royal Imtech: Un




Me reconforta que los seres de luz tambien tengan pufos y balances tuneados. A ver hasta cuanto crece la bola, pero la suspension de pagos puede ser brutal.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Me reconforta que los seres de luz tambien tengan pufos y balances tuneados. A ver hasta cuanto crece la bola, pero la suspension de pagos puede ser brutal.



No se puede entrar en un activo pensando en ser el listo de la clase que ve lo que los demás no son capaces de vender.

Los que estaban vendiendo a manos llenas eran las manos fuertes mientras los gacelos entraban a precio bajo pensando que era precio barato.

La manada siempre proteje.


----------



## mpbk (14 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> mpbk has conseguido el curro?
> 
> suerte, esfuerzarse mucho y demostrar lo que vales



aún no lo sé. a ver si la semana entrante me llega la notificación

dejales claro que no eres un multi, esto está lleno de paranoicos crónicos.


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No se puede entrar en un activo pensando en ser el listo de la clase que ve lo que los demás no son capaces de vender.
> 
> Los que estaban vendiendo a manos llenas eran las manos fuertes mientras los gacelos entraban a precio bajo pensando que era precio barato.
> 
> La manada siempre proteje.



esta semana puede ser decisiva en imtech

legiones de gacelas han quedado atrapadas sin salida

se oyen sus jemidos

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 12:13 ----------

suerte mpbk

no hagas caso de los que te insultan


----------



## mpbk (14 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> Parece que aquí se ha puesto de moda cachondearse del forero MPBK, y ya sé que ir a contracorriente y públicamente en este país tiene sus riesgos (así nos va). Dicho lo anterior y anticipando que me importa un carajo el chorreo que me pudiera caer, quiero agradecer a MPBK sus aportaciones al foro y el gran nivel de acierto que ha tenido en este último mes que es desde cuando sigo atentamente sus comentarios.
> *Lo dicho, gracias MPBK.*



el forero me pide un valor del continuo para entrar.....hace una semana

le digo a3media y paaaaaaaaaaaam subidón, 

yo porque voy a largo plazo y a 20 las soltaré,,


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> el forero me pide un valor del continuo para entrar.....hace una semana
> 
> le digo a3media y paaaaaaaaaaaam subidón,
> 
> yo porque voy a largo plazo y a 20 las soltaré,,



entre en a3 en 11,3 y ya está en 13
gracias por tus consejos

van a decir que soy tu multi pero me da igual 
lo importante es ganar platita y para eso has demostradoe ser el best


----------



## desastre total (14 Sep 2014)

Totalmente cierto lo dicho por mpbk.
Y lo de multinick y todas esas chorradas me la pelan pero a un nivel inimaginable.
Espero que no te marches de este foro, mpbk, y sigas aportando.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> esta semana puede ser decisiva en imtech
> 
> legiones de gacelas han quedado atrapadas sin salida
> 
> ...



En octubre lanzan otra ampliación ...al final los empleados usaran de folios las acciones. Caso similar a prisa


----------



## decloban (14 Sep 2014)

Alguien me aclara si depeche ha vuelto dentro de otro cuerpo


----------



## ane agurain (14 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasó a tu firma?
> 
> ¿Ya te diste cuenta de lo ridículo que es publicar a cuánta gente ignoras en un foro anónimo?
> 
> Desde que Tono te caló ya no eres el mismo...





1. que le pasa a mi firma? no se ve?
2. expliqué que la firma no es para que se vean mis ignorados, si no para que se vea que a calvopez le interesa que hay trolles para generar visitas. y sé de lo que hablo.

y 3: haces un poco el ridículo. Tono se equivocó y pidió disculpas.


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En octubre lanzan otra ampliación ...al final los empleados usaran de folios las acciones. Caso similar a prisa



prisa ha sido una trampa mortal

miles de inteligentes inversores han aprendido la lección

la bolsa no hace prinsioneros


----------



## decloban (14 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si no para que se vea que a calvopez le interesa que hay trolles para generar visitas. y sé de lo que hablo.



No creas que has descubierto la pólvora, todos los foros "relevantes funcionan así. Ante eso o se acepta, o no se colabora generando contenido o de vez en cuando se dice alguna chorrada y a otra cosa.

Existen foros de bolsa con nivel pero claro el acceso es previo pago. Con eso te aseguras que no hay trolls y el que lleva el foro tiene muy claro que vive de la calidad del mismo.


----------



## desastre total (14 Sep 2014)

Por cierto mpbk, cómo ves el Ibex?


----------



## sr.anus (14 Sep 2014)

la muchachada festejando el adviento de pandoro

[YOUTUBE]pMaCKgOlq-s#t=66[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpbk (14 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> Por cierto mpbk, cómo ves el Ibex?



los trolls no podemos intervenir aqui, y los mejores en bolsa tampoco.

no es sitio para mi por la segunda condicion,

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 14:53 ----------




Dire dijo:


> entre en a3 en 11,3 y ya está en 13
> gracias por tus consejos
> 
> van a decir que soy tu multi pero me da igual
> lo importante es ganar platita y para eso has demostradoe ser el best



jajajj:o:o:o

95% de aciertos anuales, no está mal.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 14:54 ----------




desastre total dijo:


> Totalmente cierto lo dicho por mpbk.
> Y lo de multinick y todas esas chorradas me la pelan pero a un nivel inimaginable.
> Espero que no te marches de este foro, mpbk, y sigas aportando.



los privados lo que quieras, aqui 0.

todos contentos.


----------



## ... (14 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Pero no te ibas? ¿Sabes cómo se llama a aquel que no cumple su palabra? Pues eso, ya sabes lo que eres.
> 
> Sobre el Ibex... mientras no se aclare lo de Escocia, y con la tregua cada vez más frágil en Ucrania, toca bajar. Al menos esta semana.
> 
> ...



Este no se va ni con agua hirviendo, no ves que no tiene vida fuera del foro?

La cosa se complica en Donetsk :S


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> los trolls no podemos intervenir aqui, y los mejores en bolsa tampoco.
> 
> no es sitio para mi por la segunda condicion,
> 
> ...



Es Ud. un crack....no haga caso a las Asustaviejas bajistas...

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 16:38 ----------




keinur dijo:


> ¿Pero no te ibas? ¿Sabes cómo se llama a aquel que no cumple su palabra? Pues eso, ya sabes lo que eres.
> 
> Sobre el Ibex... mientras no se aclare lo de Escocia, y con la tregua cada vez más frágil en Ucrania, toca bajar. Al menos esta semana.
> 
> ...



jajajajaja....si si, seguro....:XX:


----------



## decloban (14 Sep 2014)

Coño desaparecen mensajes del hilo ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

asador de manteca dijo:


> Durmiente, a mi san no me gusta porque en cualquier momento la lian con el "dividendo" insostenible que da, mediante contrasplit o de alguna otra forma lo reducirán a la mitad o menos. No llevo san.
> 
> Llevo otras como eng, map, mts, con ganas de que corrija bme para cazar unas cuantas y pensando en tef, pienso que a estas les queda recorrido a medio plazo dos tres años



Yo tengo esa misma duda, con GVT se han pasado un poco con la billetera, los italianos se la han colado pero bien a Alierta, supongo que tardaran un poco mas en rentabilizar la inversión. Viendo el Ibex no parece que existan demasiadas alternativas.Estoy entre Tef, la acción de buffet o directamente seguir incrementando los fondos.


----------



## Arracada (14 Sep 2014)

@Ponzi, yo llevo mirando BRK tiempo, pero me da la sensación de que se escapa, cuando parece que deja de subir no me decido y luego me parece que ha subido demasiado. Tú la ves bien a estos precios, en máximos? Yo es que no tengo mucha idea y sí bastantes 
dudas. 

Gracias !


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> @Ponzi, yo llevo mirando BRK tiempo, pero me da la sensación de que se escapa, cuando parece que deja de subir no me decido y luego me parece que ha subido demasiado. Tú la ves bien a estos precios, en máximos? Yo es que no tengo mucha idea y sí bastantes
> dudas.
> 
> Gracias !



Imagiante si tengo dudas que no termino de comprar, me arrepiento bastante porque la verdad no ha parado de subir.Lo que si que tengo claro, es que casi toda la inversión la haré vía fondos o a alguna acción tipo holding como la de Buffet. No merece la pena jugársela con 1-2 empresas.


----------



## Arracada (14 Sep 2014)

Pienso lo mismo. De hecho en noviembre del año pasado estuve a un tris de comprar, pero como sólo me había movido con fondos, nunca en bolsa directamente me entró el miedo y no lo hice. Ahora la voy mirando y cuando haya una corrección entraré para muy largo plazo. Gracias Ponzi, un placer leerte como siempre.


----------



## mpbk (14 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Este no se va ni con agua hirviendo, no ves que no tiene vida fuera del foro?
> 
> La cosa se complica en Donetsk :S



claro que me voy, mañana. hoy no hay bolsa.......

aqui la gente opina sin tener ni puta idea, que pena dais.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 19:03 ----------




Arracada dijo:


> @Ponzi, yo llevo mirando BRK tiempo, pero me da la sensación de que se escapa, cuando parece que deja de subir no me decido y luego me parece que ha subido demasiado. Tú la ves bien a estos precios, en máximos? Yo es que no tengo mucha idea y sí bastantes
> dudas.
> 
> Gracias !



hay que seguir dentro y ya tengo el profit puesto.......


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo. De hecho en noviembre del año pasado estuve a un tris de comprar, pero como sólo me había movido con fondos, nunca en bolsa directamente me entró el miedo y no lo hice. Ahora la voy mirando y cuando haya una corrección entraré para muy largo plazo. Gracias Ponzi, un placer leerte como siempre.



Es mejor ir vía fondos o empresas holding la verdad, no dependes de un solo negocio. No solo por el riesgo si no tambien por el tratamiento fiscal. Comprar y vender acciones todos los días al único que beneficia es al broker


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es mejor ir vía fondos o empresas holding la verdad, no dependes de un solo negocio. No solo por el riesgo si no tambien por el tratamiento fiscal. Comprar y vender acciones todos los días al único que beneficia es al broker



Como va con mts? No crees que el fortalecimiento del dolar le perjudicara?


----------



## Arracada (14 Sep 2014)

Recuerdo que Janus comentó en su día que en los holdings la cotización (o las plusvalías, no estoy segura) eran un 30% inferiores al valor real de las empresas que los componen. Esto hace que invertir en holdings sea mucho menos rentable? A margen de la diversificación, que es un aspecto muy positivo creo yo.


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como va con mts? No crees que el fortalecimiento del dolar le perjudicara?



De momento gano un 6'3% . Yo creo que es al revés. Ellos venden en dolares, si la moneda esta fuerte al cambiar a euros tendrán mas dinero. En un negocio global como el de mts da un poco igual los tipos de cambio.


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Recuerdo que Janus comentó en su día que en los holdings la cotización (o las plusvalías, no estoy segura) eran un 30% inferiores al valor real de las empresas que los componen. Esto hace que invertir en holdings sea mucho menos rentable? A margen de la diversificación, que es un aspecto muy positivo creo yo.



En las partes bajas del ciclo, el descuento del holding alcanza el 45%.


----------



## Arracada (14 Sep 2014)

Pero ese descuento a qué se debe? Es por la diversificación de activos?


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Pero ese descuento a qué se debe? Es por la diversificación de activos?



En parte es una ineficiencia del mercado.

Fíjate que el value investment busca inversiones que estén infravaloradas y ponen especial foco en los holdings empresariales: Corporación Alba, EXOR, ..


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En parte es una ineficiencia del mercado.
> 
> Fíjate que el value investment busca inversiones que estén infravaloradas y ponen especial foco en los holdings empresariales: Corporación Alba, EXOR, ..



Asi es, como los bienes estan dentro de un holding el mercado suele tardar un poco mas en poner en valor los activos...Semapa , Dinamia, Sonae....El holding de Buffet es la excepcion , es de los pocos que rara vez ha cotizado con descuento


----------



## Arracada (14 Sep 2014)

Ok gracias Bertok y Ponzi.


----------



## egarenc (14 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tengo esa misma duda, con GVT se han pasado un poco con la billetera, los italianos se la han colado pero bien a Alierta, supongo que tardaran un poco mas en rentabilizar la inversión. Viendo el Ibex no parece que existan demasiadas alternativas.Estoy entre Tef, la acción de buffet o directamente seguir incrementando los fondos.



Hola ponzi, se te echa de menos x aquí . Totalmente de acuerdo en que no se ven grandes oportunidades, yo me planteo ampliar telefónica pero las llevo a 11,8 y creo que esperaré a ver si puedo cogerlas algo más a bajo. Si no es así, ampliaré durante el script. En octubre tengo que hacer algún movimiento en mi cartera de ing, y creo que si corrige el mercado americano, pegaré un bocado a McD, KO o quizás amplie PM, ya veremos porque me las tengo que mirar bien.


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Coño desaparecen mensajes del hilo ::



otra vez el sevidor ::

mpbk que opinas de los fondos?


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Hola ponzi, se te echa de menos x aquí . Totalmente de acuerdo en que no se ven grandes oportunidades, yo me planteo ampliar telefónica pero las llevo a 11,8 y creo que esperaré a ver si puedo cogerlas algo más a bajo. Si no es así, ampliaré durante el script. En octubre tengo que hacer algún movimiento en mi cartera de ing, y creo que si corrige el mercado americano, pegaré un bocado a McD, KO o quizás amplie PM, ya veremos porque me las tengo que mirar bien.



Gracias  últimamente la verdad es que no tengo mucho tiempo. McD,KO y PM son buenos negocios y no creo que vayan a dar demasiados sustos a medio plazo.Los directivos de KO se han pasado un poco de vueltas con los bonus, si bien es un poco robo, a lp no creo que afecte demasiado al negocio. PM se ha comportado muy bien, no ha vuelto a los mínimos en los que compraste.


----------



## mpbk (14 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> otra vez el sevidor ::
> 
> mpbk que opinas de los fondos?



que quieres que opine....

yo prefiero saber bolsa y hacerme mi propio FI.

por cierto, hacia meses que no miraba dinamia, no entré al final y tenia puesto el objetivo en 9.4€......una pena.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2014)

Buenas tardes,

justo leo lo de BRK cuando gran parte de lo que tenia ocioso lo he metido en ella como si se tratara de un fondo para el muy largo plazo, me ha gustado mucho lo que he leido de los nuevos hombres en plaza, y tambien alentado por el tema del eurusd en parte. 

Junto con la entrada en el fondo suizo me he quedado con una pequeña parte para comprar alguna cosa, que sera BMW creo, ya se que es una ciclica, consumo de producto, monomarca y tal, pero descontando la caja cotiza a per 5. Me la jugaria con Gazprom pero llevo enagas por un fondo, seria como compentencia ::. :XX::XX:

Sigo con ANR y Imtech, cual martingala una de las dos hara turnarroundeesos. La otra quebrara claro esta. :´(


----------



## bertok (14 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> justo leo lo de BRK cuando gran parte de lo que tenia ocioso lo he metido en ella como si se tratara de un fondo para el muy largo plazo, me ha gustado mucho lo que he leido de los nuevos hombres en plaza, y tambien alentado por el tema del eurusd en parte.
> 
> ...



¿has participado en bolsa en ciclos bajistas primarios?


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En las partes bajas del ciclo, el descuento del holding alcanza el 45%.



incluso puede superar el 50%

los ciclos bajistas en sus partes bajas es lo que tienen que te pillan dentro y las perdidas son enormes ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2014)

Hablando de BRK siempre se comenta sus entradas en Gillette, KO, WFC pero y lo de Geico, eso ha sido y es la gallina de los huevos de oro del OoO, y todas las aseguradoras y reaseguradoas que le siguieron.

Centrandonos en las compañias de mas renombre que tienen en cartera, que podeis ver aqui:Portfolio holdings of Super Investors - DATAROMA - Value investing
en una carta de los "nuevos" gestores, asumian como muy plausibles cotizaciones para KO de 80-100 dolares, WFC entre 85-90 dolares, IBM 350-400 dolares, PG entre 140-150 dolares en un plazo de 7-10 años si mantenian o descendian un maximo de 5 puntos sus tasas de rendimiento sobre activos. Lo remataban con una frase como " nada nos hace pensar que compañias que han demostrado en los ultimos 30 años alcanzar esas cifras, sean capaces de fastidiarlo del todo en los proximos 8 años". La sorna la tienen, hace falta saber si el buen ojo tambien.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 20:13 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿has participado en bolsa en ciclos bajistas primarios?



Compre las primeras participaciones de un fondo que tengo en cartera ahora mismo hace mas de 32 años, si en 32 años hemos tenido ciclos bajistas entonces si.


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

tengo una duda
pongamos que tienes unos fondos de inversión en un banco español en EUR. Los fondos tienen el ISIN de Luxemburgo,de Pictet o Amundi. Si salimos del EUR, que pasará con esta inversión? Como lo comercializan en España pasará a pesetas, o como la "matricula" es de Luxemburgo adoptará la moneda que haya allá? 
pregunto por si el referendun de escocia y luego Cataluña rompen el euro como dicen muchos expertos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> tengo una duda
> pongamos que tienes unos fondos de inversión en un banco español en EUR. Los fondos tienen el ISIN de Luxemburgo,de Pictet o Amundi. Si salimos del EUR, que pasará con esta inversión? Como lo comercializan en España pasará a pesetas, o como la "matricula" es de Luxemburgo adoptará la moneda que haya allá?
> pregunto por si el referendun de escocia y luego Cataluña rompen el euro como dicen muchos expertos



Tranquilo que si lo dicen los expertos no pasa nada. Aunque yo supongo que cataluña adoptara el franco suizo por aquello de no andar con la calculadora y tal. Fem pais, pero fem mes calers.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de BRK siempre se comenta sus entradas en Gillette, KO, WFC pero y lo de Geico, eso ha sido y es la gallina de los huevos de oro del OoO, y todas las aseguradoras y reaseguradoas que le siguieron.
> 
> Centrandonos en las compañias de mas renombre que tienen en cartera, que podeis ver aqui:Portfolio holdings of Super Investors - DATAROMA - Value investing
> en una carta de los "nuevos" gestores, asumian como muy plausibles cotizaciones para KO de 80-100 dolares, WFC entre 85-90 dolares, IBM 350-400 dolares, PG entre 140-150 dolares en un plazo de 7-10 años si mantenian o descendian un maximo de 5 puntos sus tasas de rendimiento sobre activos. Lo remataban con una frase como " nada nos hace pensar que compañias que han demostrado en los ultimos 30 años alcanzar esas cifras, sean capaces de fastidiarlo del todo en los proximos 8 años". La sorna la tienen, hace falta saber si el buen ojo tambien.
> ...



32 años, de que fondo se trata? la rentabilidad ha de ser de 3 cifras...


----------



## Dire (14 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hablando de BRK siempre se comenta sus entradas en Gillette, KO, WFC pero y lo de Geico, eso ha sido y es la gallina de los huevos de oro del OoO, y todas las aseguradoras y reaseguradoas que le siguieron.
> 
> Centrandonos en las compañias de mas renombre que tienen en cartera, que podeis ver aqui:Portfolio holdings of Super Investors - DATAROMA - Value investing
> en una carta de los "nuevos" gestores, asumian como muy plausibles cotizaciones para KO de 80-100 dolares, WFC entre 85-90 dolares, IBM 350-400 dolares, PG entre 140-150 dolares en un plazo de 7-10 años si mantenian o descendian un maximo de 5 puntos sus tasas de rendimiento sobre activos. Lo remataban con una frase como " nada nos hace pensar que compañias que han demostrado en los ultimos 30 años alcanzar esas cifras, sean capaces de fastidiarlo del todo en los proximos 8 años". La sorna la tienen, hace falta saber si el buen ojo tambien.
> ...




pues yo tengo un fondo en el Santander desde hace dieciocho años, porque cada vez que intento recuperarlo, me ofrecen menos de lo invertido en su momento. Como no necesité el dinero lo dejé. Pero con la que cae, lo pienso retirar para el colchón seguramente. O una cuenta corriente, sin nada más. No pienso caer más en tonterías como los fondos de inversión. También necesitas conocer lo que te ofrecen, porque luego su valoración cambia y no entiendes porqué. Acabas descubriendo que es lo mismo que invertir en bolsa: para ricos y licenciados en economía planetaria.

---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 20:38 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 32 años, de que fondo se trata? la rentabilidad ha de ser de 3 cifras...



o ha de ser de 3 cifras con el signo menos delante


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> pues yo tengo un fondo en el Santander desde hace dieciocho años, porque cada vez que intento recuperarlo, me ofrecen menos de lo invertido en su momento. Como no necesité el dinero lo dejé. Pero con la que cae, lo pienso retirar para el colchón seguramente. O una cuenta corriente, sin nada más. No pienso caer más en tonterías como los fondos de inversión. También necesitas conocer lo que te ofrecen, porque luego su valoración cambia y no entiendes porqué. Acabas descubriendo que es lo mismo que invertir en bolsa: para ricos y licenciados en economía planetaria.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-sep-2014 at 20:38 ----------
> 
> ...




Contando que si fuera con el menos delante serian del 100% y no tendría nada.


----------



## ponzi (14 Sep 2014)

@Dire como se te ocurre dejar tu dinero al Botas , el trilero del reino.No todos los fondos estan mal gestionados, tienes el de aws,Bestinver,Metavalor,Abante o si no uno indexado a un indice.El bestinfond si no recuerdo mal en poco mas de 20 años ha multiplicado por 25.


----------



## Arracada (14 Sep 2014)

Cual es el fondo aws? O quizás te refieres a la gestora DWS.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> 32 años, de que fondo se trata? la rentabilidad ha de ser de 3 cifras...



Una especie de fondo que invertia en bonos que luego se convertian en acciones, comence las partcipaciones en mayo del 74 con un desposito inicial de 3381,97 marcos, lo acabo de mirar no lo tengo memorizado :XX::XX: en el banco donde tenia la nomina por aquel entonces https://www.sparda-n.de/index.php

aquello fue pegando saltos y hoy ese dinero esta en lo que se conoce como el fondo deutschland. No me preocupa la revalorizacion ya se encargaran los afortunados de pagar los impuestos que toquen, porque de algo podemos estar sguros que si el mundo se acaba tambien habra que pagar impuestos :XX:.


----------



## mpbk (14 Sep 2014)

bueno wapisximos, hasta aqui mis intervenciones ganadoras y gratuitas...nadie me hizo caso?

pues que pena.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Sep 2014)

Brandslatter, grundig son algunas de las compañias que formaban el fondo...Esto es arqueologia financiera, un dia con tiempo tengo que mirar todos esos papeles en profundidad.


----------



## egarenc (14 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno wapisximos, hasta aqui mis intervenciones ganadoras y gratuitas...nadie me hizo caso?
> 
> pues que pena.


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2014)

os dejo vitaminas

[YOUTUBE]DYVau95BrUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namreir (14 Sep 2014)

La Fiesta - Toma Vitamina - sp - YouTube


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> tengo una duda
> pongamos que tienes unos fondos de inversión en un banco español en EUR. Los fondos tienen el ISIN de Luxemburgo,de Pictet o Amundi. Si salimos del EUR, que pasará con esta inversión? Como lo comercializan en España pasará a pesetas, o como la "matricula" es de Luxemburgo adoptará la moneda que haya allá?
> pregunto por si el referendun de escocia y luego Cataluña rompen el euro como dicen muchos expertos



Defina expertos...


----------



## Janus (14 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La Fiesta - Toma Vitamina - sp - YouTube



te me vienes arriba.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fyyFFAmxIg&index=9&list=RDtiD_4zyteV4[/url


----------



## jayco (15 Sep 2014)

Energy & Oil Prices: Natural Gas, Gasoline and Crude Oil - Bloomberg

Crude Oil Brent 96.86$	

::


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Futuros USA bajando moderadamente.
> 
> ...



Mercados de Índices | Spreads en Índices

Me da que no


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2014)

Vamos a cerrar el gap.

USA dio un sustillo el viernes, a ver si estaban de cachondeo o no.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 10:07 ----------

Al rico verde.

Dia de reversal.


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2014)

El sp se esta dando la vuelta, ojo al pepinazo que podemos tener.

Otro dia mas como todos los de la semana pasada. Vamos a echar un ojo a datos macro y las excusas para esto.


----------



## Rcn7 (15 Sep 2014)

OLA Guanos días!

ECI ha quebrado ya?


----------



## ... (15 Sep 2014)

Janus dijo:


> os dejo vitaminas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DYVau95BrUk[/YOUTUBE]




Es increíble la cantidad de simbología implícita...


----------



## tesorero (15 Sep 2014)

Me parece ver en ralph un hch en intradía. clavicular 10850. ¿qué opinais?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Sep 2014)

Joer, esto está petao, HVEI35 quién te ha visto y quién te ve...


----------



## ... (15 Sep 2014)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joer, esto está petao, HVEI35 quién te ha visto y quién te ve...



Si el troll cumple su palabra (que lo dudo) y no vuelve a aparecer, seguramente en unos días se recuperará el ritmo de mensajes y sobretodo la calidad de los mismos.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> justo leo lo de BRK cuando gran parte de lo que tenia ocioso lo he metido en ella como si se tratara de un fondo para el muy largo plazo, me ha gustado mucho lo que he leido de los nuevos hombres en plaza, y tambien alentado por el tema del eurusd en parte.
> 
> ...



BRK la B supongo 

---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 13:01 ----------

Hace algún tiempo leí en un foro usano que un abuelo había dejado a su nieto (un chavalillo de 15 años) 5 acciones de una empresa. 
La gente del foro empezó ha decir que estaba bien que el abuelo le hubiera intentando introducir en el mundillo pero que quizás era poco cosa, tal y cual.
Al final resultó que las cinco acciones eran BRK.A


----------



## inversobres (15 Sep 2014)

USA en verde.

Tarde caliente. A cerrar, ver, oir y manos quietas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> BRK la B supongo
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 13:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Si claro, ya me gustaría esas de las que se compra el HONORABLE. 
Con esas 5 acciones ya tiene un buen incentivo para conocer el mundillo. 
Los nuevos gestores, que tienen unos 50 años, han comenzado a entrar en el carrusel de compras y decisiones con la supervisión de Charlie y Warren, continuaran haciendo las cosas como hasta ahora y lo mejor de todo ello es que los buenos negocios en cartera no piensan vender ni uno. A 10 años vista espero que cotice por encima de 340.


----------



## Diegol07 (15 Sep 2014)

Parece que hoy el IBEX cierra en rojo entre 0.7 y 1.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2014)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joer, esto está petao, HVEI35 quién te ha visto y quién te ve...



Es lo que tiene darle a la "impresora" de visitas...


HM, he visto su mp, le contestaré cuando tenga algo de tiempo...me voy por fin de vacaciones


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Si el troll cumple su palabra (que lo dudo) y no vuelve a aparecer, seguramente en unos días se recuperará el ritmo de mensajes y sobretodo la calidad de los mismos.



Are you sure? Esto no es cosa de un troll, son varios multinick troll, unos cuantos aburridos que pasan a dar por saco puntualmente...
Esto no tiene arreglo, los mensajes de hoy dos o tres de los antiguos, algun HCH, el señor que solo aparece en verde y poco más.

Y mientras tanto el SP entretenido con los ojetes larguistas, como se dijo.


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

guanas tardes


----------



## ... (15 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Are you sure? Esto no es cosa de un troll, son varios multinick troll, unos cuantos aburridos que pasan a dar por saco puntualmente...
> Esto no tiene arreglo, los mensajes de hoy dos o tres de los antiguos, algun HCH, el señor que solo aparece en verde y poco más.
> 
> Y mientras tanto el SP entretenido con los ojetes larguistas, como se dijo.



Not sure at all. En verdad es más un deseo que una opinión, pero queda la esperanza de que algunos se vayan reincorporando de sus merecidas vacaciones y esto se parezca a lo de antes.

Los mercados desde luego que nos van a dar motivos para hablar de algo...


----------



## Durmiente (15 Sep 2014)

Creo que un cierre del IBEX por debajo de 850 es mala señal.
Por debajo de 750 es pésima.

El Sp, cerrando por debajo de 82, MALA SEÑAL
Cerrando por encima de 91, la cosa tiene mejores perspectivas.
Por encima de 95, PERSPECTIVAS bastante buenas para las próximas sesiones.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 16:12 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Are you sure? Esto no es cosa de un troll, son varios multinick troll, unos cuantos aburridos que pasan a dar por saco puntualmente...
> Esto no tiene arreglo, los mensajes de hoy dos o tres de los antiguos, algun HCH, el señor que solo aparece en verde y poco más.
> 
> Y mientras tanto el SP entretenido con los ojetes larguistas, como se dijo.



Lo mejor es no hacer ni puñetero caso.

Algunos quisiéramos aprender algo y necesitamos comentarios que merezcan la pena. 

Espero que no os canséis.

Gracias.


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

hasta el jato esta de vacaciones

con la pasta que ha ganado asi cualquiera


----------



## Robopoli (15 Sep 2014)

Al final será en Octubre el pete del hilo de HVEI35 :S
A mi me daría pena pero a decir verdad tampoco entiendo que teniendo el ignore se ceda el protagonismo a los trolls.
Supongo que esto irá por ciclos y que septiembre es un mes jodido donde la gente tiene curro acumulado y además el poco tiempo libre que queda lo usamos en otras cosas. También se puede dar la circunstancia que no haya mucho más que decir además de las 4 obviedades que se ven por aquí últimamente.
Dicho este los que tengáis controlado el cotarro pasaros un acceso al CdC, HcH o como cojones lo llaméis


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Sep 2014)

Estos no son tontos, a vender en to lo alto, que me lo quitan de las manos.
No se, pero alguien que llama Alibaba a una empresa, o es mu tonto, o muy lisssto. (En cuanto al márketin, no quierio decir que sea otro jenaro joputa)

Alibaba podría elevar el precio de la OPV | Mercados | Cinco Días

Sin embargo, en las acciones de Yahoo, que es principal accionista han subido pero no tanto como (a simple vista) parecería con esa OPV, estan más o menos como a principio de año.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Sep 2014)

Ahora si le están pegando bien a BME...


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ahora si le están pegando bien a BME...



A las que me estan dando bien es a Gamesa y Tesla, esto del petroleo barato (en origen, porque en las gasolineras y no lo noto) mestájodiendo.


----------



## Krim (15 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Are you sure? Esto no es cosa de un troll, son varios multinick troll, unos cuantos aburridos que pasan a dar por saco puntualmente...
> Esto no tiene arreglo, los mensajes de hoy dos o tres de los antiguos, algun HCH, el señor que solo aparece en verde y poco más.
> 
> Y mientras tanto el SP entretenido con los ojetes larguistas, como se dijo.



Ufff, tenéis por acá una obsesión con los trolls multinicks que os ha devorado por completo. Mucho me temo que sois enteramente incapaces de entender que la gente se mosquee con ciertas actitudes del hilo, cierto punto de arrogancia que yo entiendo que genera el mosqueo de esos llamados "troll multinick", aunque desde luego no puedo compartir que se pongan a bailar al son del troll. Pero bueno, entiendo que es mucho más cómodo hablar de "trolls multinicks" que bajarse del pedestal y discutir por qué tienen el protagonismo.

Y no, yo tampoco sé lo que es la Casa de Campo, el Civil Defense Center, o como cojones lo llaméis ahora.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Sep 2014)

TOPONGO ¿vendiste ya las BME?

(Creo que estabas deseando venderlas no?)


----------



## Topongo (15 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> TOPONGO ¿vendiste ya las BME?
> 
> (Creo que estabas deseando venderlas no?)



No :no::no:
::::::::
Le darmos un pequeño voto más, pero ya no me queda mucha esperanza con ellas la verdad.
Lo de siempre al final es no hacer caso de tus stops iniciales, el cual estaba ya 20 (edito 30) cent por encima de la cotizació actual div descontado.
Pero bueno ya veremos el resultado final de la operación... (malo supongo).


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Sep 2014)

Hay que tener en cuenta varios detalles:
1. El ignore tiene eficacia limitada, muchas veces entras sin loguear y te tienes que tragar las tontadas, aparte de cuando los citan.
2. La constante lluvia fina de gilipolleces, cala, dejando la gente de aportar, haciendo el hilo cada vez menos atractivo.
3. No es obsesión por los trolls, es pena por el hilo. Algunos llegamos aquí, sondeando opiniones de inversores-especuladores, y este fue uno de los que generaban suficientes visitas para tenerlo en cuenta. Ahora os aseguro que no aparece en ninguna lista. Y porque había buena gente y que saben mucho y han aportado gratis una forma diferente de ver la bolsa.

Y claro entras para echar unas risas y a ver si te dan alguna idea para meter unas monedas y lo que sales es con ganas de fundirte la pasta en Gin, viendo las historias de gente sin vida que pululan por internet.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2014)

Mucho mensaje bearish de nuestro rey de la selva. Al final será cosa de pedirle al Sargento que nos ponga un manual de supervivencia en pdf. 

¿Cuándo es lo de la Yellen y todo el embrollo de los tipos?


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

con todo lo que aqui se podia aprender es una pena

me gustaria poder aportar algo

poco a poco lo intentare 

es buen momento para entrar en bme?


----------



## Chila (15 Sep 2014)

La verdad es que el trolleo en este hilo se ha disparado a niveles altísimos.
Y da pena.
Por cierto, ¿jazztel? Acabo de ver la ctización y algo me he debido perder.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta varios detalles:
> 1. El ignore tiene eficacia limitada, muchas veces entras sin loguear y te tienes que tragar las tontadas, aparte de cuando los citan.
> 2. La constante lluvia fina de gilipolleces, cala, dejando la gente de aportar, haciendo el hilo cada vez menos atractivo.
> 3. No es obsesión por los trolls, es pena por el hilo. Algunos llegamos aquí, sondeando opiniones de inversores-especuladores, y este fue uno de los que generaban suficientes visitas para tenerlo en cuenta. Ahora os aseguro que no aparece en ninguna lista. Y porque había buena gente y que saben mucho y han aportado gratis una forma diferente de ver la bolsa.
> ...



Ha pasado y pasare siempre, yo aun recuerdo cuando bmwfaq era un lugar de visitas y punto de información relevante, o los tiempos donde el chat de expansión se juntaba gente que aportaba datos interesantes, cuando se volvieron populares, como pasa en todo, algunas cosas se perdieron.

Al final esto no es mas que un foro y con un simple click o rueda de raton estas a kmluz de distancia. Si algunos nos perdemos, nos volveremos a encontrar en otro lugar. 

Pero recuerde DON L que aquí un servidor siempre le estará agradecido por mostrarnos que hasta los mas salvajes leoncios tienen su corazoncito .


----------



## Topongo (15 Sep 2014)

Chila dijo:


> La verdad es que el trolleo en este hilo se ha disparado a niveles altísimos.
> Y da pena.
> Por cierto, ¿jazztel? Acabo de ver la ctización y algo me he debido perder.



Conversaciones para la compra de Yoigo (confirmadas por ambas partes), lo cual pondría a jazztel como operador global y dejaría de ser una OMV en Telefonia movil, vamos tendría infraestructura propia en todas las áreas (una vez acabe despliegue fibra claro)


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mucho mensaje bearish de nuestro rey de la selva. Al final será cosa de pedirle al Sargento que nos ponga un manual de supervivencia en pdf.
> 
> ¿Cuándo es lo de la Yellen y todo el embrollo de los tipos?



En pdf? Si llega el escenario bertok la electricidad será un recuerdo. Mejor al estilo el Libro de Eli, con las tapas hechas con la carcasa de un IBM Thinkpad


----------



## mofeta (15 Sep 2014)

¡Cómo aguantan los 10820!


----------



## Robopoli (15 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ha pasado y pasare siempre, yo aun recuerdo cuando bmwfaq era un lugar de visitas y punto de información relevante, o los tiempos donde el chat de expansión se juntaba gente que aportaba datos interesantes, cuando se volvieron populares, como pasa en todo, algunas cosas se perdieron.
> 
> Al final esto no es mas que un foro y con un simple click o rueda de raton estas a kmluz de distancia. Si algunos nos perdemos, nos volveremos a encontrar en otro lugar.
> 
> Pero recuerde DON L que aquí un servidor siempre le estará agradecido por mostrarnos que hasta los mas salvajes leoncios tienen su corazoncito .



Siguiente parada forocoches


----------



## Topongo (15 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> con todo lo que aqui se podia aprender es una pena
> 
> me gustaria poder aportar algo
> 
> ...



No lo se, BME está (en mi opinión) en momento delicado por mierdas MAB, Tasas tobin y demás. De aT poco te puedo decir, porque lo poco que se e intento sirve para en general hacer entradas reguleras.

Me prometi no entrar y entré y el resultado ya lo he puesto ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Sep 2014)

Cierto es.

Pero si lo vamos haciendo con tiempo, podemos empezar hoy y seguramente mañana aun tengamos electricidad, recomiendo comprar botes de tomate:
Orlando - Inicio

Es mi sugerencia con animo de lucro del dia. Junto con la suya de comprarse un IBM.


----------



## Muttley (15 Sep 2014)

Como comenté sigo a MDF y CAF de cerca.
La primera tras darle una pensada no me convence. Algo pasa con el valor y no tengo muy claro que es lo que es. Los fundamentales no son malos...pero tengo mis reservas sobre la gestión y el futuro próximo.
CAF me motiva mucho más. Puede ser una opción de entrada a largo si repite mínimos de 260-265.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2014)

Iba a responder parrafada pero la vagancia, y el hecho que estoy de vacaciones y no me pagan por postear, me lo ha impedido. Suerte que el Muy Malvado leoncio ha expresado, si bien con mayor tibieza, lo que yo pienso. 

Digo lo siguiente con humildad, pues yo se bien poco, y lo poco que se lo aplico mal. Pero no me sale de los cojones rebatir opiniones de trolacos y tarados porque mi tiempo es mio, vale dinero y además es inútil hacerlo. 

Por eso la gente se va, porque esto es infumable. Y si, el ignore ayuda, pero tb me gusta acceder de forma anónima. Pero en fín, como dice el chinazo, ese gran vendedor y mejor persona, gente va, gente viene.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mucho mensaje bearish de nuestro rey de la selva. Al final será cosa de pedirle al Sargento que nos ponga un manual de supervivencia en pdf.
> 
> ¿Cuándo es lo de la Yellen y todo el embrollo de los tipos?



Ahí lo llevas ::::::

Prepper's Instruction Manual: 50 Steps to Prepare for any Disaster: Amazon.es: Dr. Arthur T Bradley: Libros en idiomas extranjeros

No te trastornes ::::


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

luis que han echo hoy los leoncillos?

mira la tabla mp


----------



## ponzi (15 Sep 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Como comenté sigo a MDF y CAF de cerca.
> La primera tras darle una pensada no me convence. Algo pasa con el valor y no tengo muy claro que es lo que es. Los fundamentales no son malos...pero tengo mis reservas sobre la gestión y el futuro próximo.
> CAF me motiva mucho más. Puede ser una opción de entrada a largo si repite mínimos de 260-265.



Yo tb le dado vueltas a MDF y he llegado a una conclusion por cierto anticipada por Janus con analisis de ojo de buen cubero.Estan bajando mucho los margenes,asi que lo que era un per 7 en realidad es un per 15.Dicho esto no tienen deuda,cuentan con una importante caja neta pero tambien dependen demasiado de venezuela.No creo que vayan a quebrar pero tampoco haran un x3 a cp.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 20:30 ----------

Por cierto este sabado hay una conferencia de Fernando Bernand (gestor de Bestinver)en el juan de mariana, es gratis. Si alguien quiere invertir a traves de Bestinver no es una mala opcion por lo menos para poner cara al que mueve tu dinero


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta varios detalles:
> 1. El ignore tiene eficacia limitada, muchas veces entras sin loguear y te tienes que tragar las tontadas, aparte de cuando los citan.
> 2. La constante lluvia fina de gilipolleces, cala, dejando la gente de aportar, haciendo el hilo cada vez menos atractivo.
> 3. No es obsesión por los trolls, es pena por el hilo. Algunos llegamos aquí, sondeando opiniones de inversores-especuladores, y este fue uno de los que generaban suficientes visitas para tenerlo en cuenta. Ahora os aseguro que no aparece en ninguna lista. Y porque había buena gente y que saben mucho y han aportado gratis una forma diferente de ver la bolsa.
> ...



krim no esta excento de razon, a lo mejor es que hay mucha soberbia y falta de respeto a la gente que aporta 

como bien dices, los que somos unos mataos como tu y yo, que echamos unas monedas como tu mismo bien dices, deberiamos reirnos menos de los que aportan buenas entradas aunque sean rarillos como mpbk o el gato que han demostrado un muy buen nivel de aciertos


----------



## ane agurain (15 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Ufff, tenéis por acá una obsesión con los trolls multinicks que os ha devorado por completo. Mucho me temo que sois enteramente incapaces de entender que la gente se mosquee con ciertas actitudes del hilo, cierto punto de arrogancia que yo entiendo que genera el mosqueo de esos llamados "troll multinick", aunque desde luego no puedo compartir que se pongan a bailar al son del troll. Pero bueno, entiendo que es mucho más cómodo hablar de "trolls multinicks" que bajarse del pedestal y discutir por qué tienen el protagonismo.
> 
> Y no, yo tampoco sé lo que es la Casa de Campo, el Civil Defense Center, o como cojones lo llaméis ahora.







Krim, en este hilo hay mucho multinick, pero mucho más en el principal. Y no digo una persona que se hace un nick y abandona el anterior, me refiero en activo.

No me tires de la lengua  Y la moderación lo sabe. solo tiene que entrar en panel de control, meter la ip, y ver que coincide esa ip con toda una lista que es muy larga, y además coincide con todos los que escriben "así".

lo que pasa que la moderación tiene las manos atadas, no se cobra por ello, y las órdenes de calvopez son laissez faire, ergo pasta.


luego hay otros propios de algún hilo X


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> krim no esta excento de razon, a lo mejor es que hay mucha soberbia y falta de respeto a la gente que aporta
> 
> como bien dices, los que somos unos mataos como tu y yo, que echamos unas monedas como tu mismo bien dices, deberiamos reirnos menos de los que aportan buenas entradas aunque sean rarillos como mpbk o el gato que han demostrado un muy buen nivel de aciertos



ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

Masacre carbonera.

Walter va directa a la quiebra.

Cuidado con Peabody, China se enfría y las minas de Australia no son tan interesantes.

Los ano-rrotos tienen que seguir esperando mientras el x0 se aproxima peligrosamente.


----------



## juanfer (15 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta varios detalles:
> 1. El ignore tiene eficacia limitada, muchas veces entras sin loguear y te tienes que tragar las tontadas, aparte de cuando los citan.
> 2. La constante lluvia fina de gilipolleces, cala, dejando la gente de aportar, haciendo el hilo cada vez menos atractivo.
> 3. No es obsesión por los trolls, es pena por el hilo. Algunos llegamos aquí, sondeando opiniones de inversores-especuladores, y este fue uno de los que generaban suficientes visitas para tenerlo en cuenta. Ahora os aseguro que no aparece en ninguna lista. Y porque había buena gente y que saben mucho y han aportado gratis una forma diferente de ver la bolsa.
> ...



Al final unos pocos se han cargado un hilo tan interesante.

Una lastima pero los intereses de unos son diferentes a los otros.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 21:41 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Masacre carbonera.
> 
> Walter va directa a la quiebra.
> 
> ...



El canario es el brent. Con un Brent tan barato no se usa ni se espera usar carbón. Pienso.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 21:42 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Masacre carbonera.
> 
> Walter va directa a la quiebra.
> 
> ...



El canario es el brent. Con un Brent tan barato no se usa ni se espera usar carbón. Pienso.


----------



## Misterio (15 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Are you sure? Esto no es cosa de un troll, son varios multinick troll, unos cuantos aburridos que pasan a dar por saco puntualmente...
> Esto no tiene arreglo, los mensajes de hoy dos o tres de los antiguos, algun HCH, *el señor que solo aparece en verde* y poco más.
> 
> Y mientras tanto el SP entretenido con los ojetes larguistas, como se dijo.



Joder lo ha asustado con las risas que me paso.

Futuros en negativo es que viene un reversal, futuros en positivo es que viene peponazo no falla :XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Al final unos pocos se han cargado un hilo tan interesante.
> 
> Una lastima pero los intereses de unos son diferentes a los otros.



Y no ha sido por casualidad. Quién haya seguido el hilo los últimos 3 meses se dará cuenta perfectamente.

Pero sigue habiendo otros hilos de bolsa / otros foros igual de interesantes.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:



jojojo q pillada ::


----------



## juanfer (15 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Masacre carbonera.
> 
> Walter va directa a la quiebra.
> 
> ...



El canario es el brent. Con un Brent tan barato no se usa ni se espera usar carbón. Pienso.


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Al final unos pocos se han cargado un hilo tan interesante.
> 
> Una lastima pero los intereses de unos son diferentes a los otros.
> 
> ...



Y el gas por debajo de los 4$, y las centrales accediendo a carbón más sulfurado y por tanto de peor calidad, y china cogiendo catarro, ....

No se puede ir a largo en un activo a la baja. Y no se aprende, joder.

Habrá que esperarla para sacar otra tajada y comprar una nueva remesa de latunes )))


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Sep 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> jojojo q pillada ::




Es un fallo de ortografía bastante peculiar y eso unido a la escritura sin mayúsculas ni signos de puntuación... blanco y en botella.


----------



## asador de manteca (15 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> krim no esta excento de razon, a lo mejor es que hay mucha soberbia y falta de respeto a la gente que aporta





mpbk dijo:


> donde pone bruto, deberia poner antes de impuestos, porque hay que restar el minimo excento de 2300 o 4600 y la ss, etc



:X:vomito::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Es un fallo de ortografía bastante peculiar y eso unido a la escritura sin mayúsculas ni signos de puntuación... blanco y en botella.



Primo de bourne reloaded 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (15 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ay que me da!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:
Vaya pillada!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (15 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Y el gas por debajo de los 4$, y las centrales accediendo a carbón más sulfurado y por tanto de peor calidad, y china cogiendo catarro, ....
> 
> No se puede ir a largo en un activo a la baja. Y no se aprende, joder.
> 
> Habrá que esperarla para sacar otra tajada y comprar una nueva remesa de latunes )))



El carbón también tiene en contra a todos los lobbys ecolo-jetas.

El petroleo y el gas parecen mas verdes.

O al menos el lobby esta menos o nada primado.


----------



## Arracada (15 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Y no ha sido por casualidad. Quién haya seguido el hilo los últimos 3 meses se dará cuenta perfectamente.
> 
> Pero sigue habiendo otros hilos de bolsa / otros foros igual de interesantes.



Como por ejemplo? Gracias si contestas


----------



## Namreir (15 Sep 2014)

Joder con las Teslas hoy, cuidado con pillar activos sobrevalorados o empresas con perdidas continuas y con balance en acelerado deterioro.


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Y no ha sido por casualidad. Quién haya seguido el hilo los últimos 3 meses se dará cuenta perfectamente.
> 
> Pero sigue habiendo otros hilos de bolsa / otros foros igual de interesantes.



foros hay muchos pero tan buenos como este muy pocos

lastima de los troles que arruinan el hilo, como el que hemos pillado hoy que van de marketmakers pero luego reconoce que entra aquí a pillar ideas de los que de verdad saben para poder meter los ahorrillos :XX::XX:

asi no se peude, nos estamos cargando a los buenos de verdad con tanto multinik aburrido

mpbk ¿como ves jaztel para mañana?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:



son excentricidades sanas


----------



## Dire (15 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Masacre carbonera.
> 
> Walter va directa a la quiebra.
> 
> ...




anr es un callejon sin salida

manadas de gacelas estan desangrándose 

han aprendido una leccion que no olvidaran


----------



## Topongo (15 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pero sigue habiendo otros hilos de bolsa / otros foros igual de interesantes.



Si tiene a bien pasar links...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (15 Sep 2014)

cementos:
BolsaCanaria .info | Cementos Portland: peligro derrumbe








La bajada de hoy rompe la línea de soporte y activa los 3.50 euros de precio objetivo, puede ser una falsa alarma y mañana rebotar pero hasta que no vuelva a contizar por encima de 5 euros sus inversores las pueden pasar “canutas”, ahora mismo no hay paradas técnicas hasta el anterior apoyo del verano del 2013.





Grifols: CarlosMaria







fuera de alba (-1,5%) y deoleo (+7%)
sigo de la semana pasada con nat,fae,vid


y sigo mirando caf y mdf como apuntaban
mdf parece que deteriora márgenes en AF, pero que llega a 1000 de facturación


----------



## bertok (15 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> anr es un callejon sin salida
> 
> manadas de gacelas estan desangrándose
> 
> han aprendido una leccion que no olvidaran



no han aprendido nada, la memoria invesora es mínima tendente a cero.


----------



## creative (15 Sep 2014)

La extraña razon de cementos se hunde y FCC sube.. MI NO ENTENDER!!!:no:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Sep 2014)

creative dijo:


> La extraña razon de cementos se hunde y FCC sube.. MI NO ENTENDER!!!:no:


----------



## Krim (15 Sep 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Joder lo ha asustado con las risas que me paso.
> 
> Futuros en negativo es que viene un reversal, futuros en positivo es que viene peponazo no falla :XX:



Pero, en cambio, al no-CM que venga de rojo, a ese ni tocarle ¿eh?! :XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Sep 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierto es.
> 
> Pero si lo vamos haciendo con tiempo, podemos empezar hoy y seguramente mañana aun tengamos electricidad, recomiendo comprar botes de tomate:
> Orlando - Inicio
> ...



Sobre IBM:
IBM 2014: Análisis Fundamental Cuantitativo (Valoración) - Rankia


----------



## mpbk (15 Sep 2014)

fcc es la puta poya, se irá a 24


----------



## Krim (15 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ay que me da!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> Vaya pillada!!! :XX::XX::XX:



MMmmm...una cosa...

¿Estais intentando decir que Dire y mpbk son la misma persona? ¿Por una falta de ortografía? 

Venga, poned la pasta donde tenéis la boca. Me juego la cuenta, aquí y ahora, con quien(es) queráis a que NO lo son. Venga valientes, el guante está tirado. A ver si hay valor para defender las risas. (donde pone valor, léase insensatez)

Vale, puedo entender que la falta llame la atención, etc, etc. Pero estando en este foro, deberíais saber que hay *MUCHA * gente que pone esa misma burrada, que, por cierto, dentro de burbuja.info, es de tercer o cuarto orden. Y de paso, deberíais tener la sensatez y la cabeza fría de no llegar a conclusiones precipitadas en base a información anecdótica, que por cierto, tiene muchas más explicaciones. Pero va a ser verdad que aquí hay arrogancia en toneladas, tanto que competís con el propio mpbk.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> MMmmm...una cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo que no peco de ir acusando a la peña de multinick pero aquí está más claro que el agua. No es sólo la falta de ortografía, si no el estilo y la fijación con defender al aspirante a troll.
Dicho esto yo ya he dado bastante de comer al bicho por hoy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que no peco de ir acusando a la peña de multinick pero aquí está más claro que el agua. No es sólo la falta de ortografía, si no el estilo y la fijación con defender al aspirante a troll.
> Dicho esto yo ya he dado bastante de comer al bicho por hoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pues nada, put your money (or something) where your mouth is y tal...

Lo del estilo, pse, algo se parecen, pero no más de lo que yo me puedo parecer a otros. Aunque claro, todo el mundo sabe que yo soy un trol multinick/pangapalomo/narcopedo/intoxicador.

Y lo de la "fijación" pfffff....tío, justamente tú, debo decir que pensé que tenías más mundo, pero igual me equivoco. Decir que el que a alguien le de por defender a otra persona (o una idea) indica que es su multi es, sincera y compungidamente, no tener la más remota idea de como funciona la psique humana.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pues nada, put your money (or something) where your mouth is y tal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siento no cumplir tus expectativas sobre el mundo que tengo o no tengo. 
Que le vamos a hacer.
Por mi parte fin de conversación sobre troles y multinicks. 
Me da mucha pereza ya el tema y al final solo bajamos el nivel del hilo hablando de tontadas que no proceden. 
Digo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

sin indicadores






---------- Post added 15-sep-2014 at 16:47 ----------

elpais, qué hiciste con liber?


ohl, clava la caída en el abanico-fibo:









este para decloban, en log:







este nam, con los 4,35 en toque y resistencia


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Conversaciones para la compra de Yoigo (confirmadas por ambas partes), lo cual pondría a jazztel como operador global y dejaría de ser una OMV en Telefonia movil, vamos tendría infraestructura propia en todas las áreas (una vez acabe despliegue fibra claro)



Pues no era esto, era la OPA de orange 13 eur por título enhorabuena a los premiados.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues no era esto, era la OPA de orange 13 eur por título enhorabuena a los premiados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



3.333 millones ... tremendo


----------



## Namreir (16 Sep 2014)

Dinero barato, compras absurdas y personajillos forrandose a base de comisiones y traficando con la informacion. Aqui los tontos utiles son los accionistas de Orange a los cuales ni dios ha preguntado ni preguntara.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

nos acercamos al vencimiento pero cuidadin porque macd hoy cruza a la baja , mientras la zona 10800-10820 aguante , podemos desplegar un buen peponeo :fiufiu:


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues no era esto, era la OPA de orange 13 eur por título enhorabuena a los premiados.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Cada vez que pienso que vendí las JAZ hace 15 días... ::


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

Buno fuera de BME
Con este al lado asi de contento y eso que solo ha sido media carga....


----------



## elpatatero (16 Sep 2014)

Guanooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2014)

veo gap al alza para mañana


----------



## Empatico (16 Sep 2014)

Hacienda descubre en ONO un fraude masivo del IVA que salpica a Vodafone - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2014)

> IPC de UK
> +0,4% que era lo esperado



El IPC en 0,4 que cuadra perfectaaaamente con..



> Datos UK, precio de las viviendas
> El índice de precios de las viviendas alcanzó un máximo de siete años al crecer +11.7% desde el +10.2% anterior y quedar muy por encima de lo esperado que era +10.6%.



Esto es lo que quieren los amantes de la impresora, burbujas, burbujas everywhere


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Sep 2014)

en el mundo hay mucha liquidez y mucho dinero a bajo interes, la cosa es q pasara cuando deje de sonar la musica

Buena o mala inflación - Blogs de Información privilegiada

interesante reflexion


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

piramida que es gerundio: ebro 15.05

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 03:52 ----------

cementos ha tocado a 4,44
duro a 3,80 (aunque está marcando divergencia alcista en rsi-macd, tiene que subir)
fcc a 14,28
gamesa a 8,64 (a un 1% del directriz)


----------



## Zparo reincidente (16 Sep 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/571934-opa-de-orange-a-jazztel-no-terminada.html


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Ya están las cosas bastante mal para el IBEX. Creo que tocan algunas sesiones de bajadas. 

Ojalá me equivoque.

Un cierre por debajo de 1750 confirmaría / aceleraría la tendencia.


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya están las cosas bastante mal para el IBEX. Creo que tocan algunas sesiones de bajadas.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque.
> 
> Un cierre por debajo de 1750 confirmaría / aceleraría la tendencia.



10750 supongo que dices.

No sé, no sé...yo miro y me parece ver más ganas de alcismo que otra cosa. Veremos si quedan troleadas por el camino o con lo de esta mañana se dan por contentos.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

pienso como durmiente


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2014)

Aquí lo que ha pasado es que se ha roto el amol de tanto usarlo. 

Usease, que se ha dado por el culo tanto a los que hacían aportaciones de valor, que han decidido irse con su esfínter a otro lado, o a su casa. 

Hubo un momento en el que frecuentaban, a diario, el hilo varios foreros con métodos diferentes, pero interesantísimos, de operación en bolsa. Personas que no se limitaban a hablar, sino que cantaban operaciones en directo, y generaban platita a carretadas. 

¿Por qué hablaban de sus métodos? Qui lo ça. Un toque de aburrimiento, un toque de curiosidad por saber lo que hacían otros operadores, un toque de orgullo por lo que hacían y por despertar la admiración de otros expertos...

La cosa es que los que no teníamos ni repajolera idea veníamos aquí, procurábamos estorbar lo menos posible, y disfrutábamos del espectáculo. De vez en cuando nos llevábamos uno o dos euros, y de vez en cuando palmábamos. 

Ellos se divertían con lo suyo, y nosotros con lo nuestro. Y algo se iba aprendiendo. 

Pero llegó gente que quería saber qué hacían y cómo lo hacían, para hacerlo ellos. Como si un experto en lo que sea te fuese a desvelar su método. No, aún mejor, como si aunque tuvieses delante el método secreto, fueses a ser capaz de utilizarlo. Sin preparación, sin medios y, en numerosos casos, sin cerebro. Sin educación, siempre. 

Algunos de los expertos acabaron hasta las pelotas, y empezaron a largarse ante lo que denominaban "pérdida de nivel del hilo", que no era sino que parte del público ya no quería disfrutar de la partida de ajedrez, sino que cogía al gran maestro por la solapa y le exigía que le explicase "su método". 

Pero la cosa no quedó ahí. De meter en cintura a los listos que querían operar como maestros con un par de horas de lectura de métodos secretos se podía encargar el hilo por sí solo. Cuando solo era eso, el resto del público, junto con los expertos, todavía era capaz de controlar la situación. Unos cuantos toques de atención, un racional uso del ignore, y cualquier persona normal aprende, o se cansa. Si es anormal, cuesta más, pero también acaba por adaptarse o marcharse.

Lo malo fue cuando alguien o alguienes decidieron que había que acabar con este hilo, porque estaba dejando a la altura del betún a numerosos ejpertitos supuestamente profesionales. El daño que hacía este hilo no era los beneficios que generaba para las gacelas, ni las pérdidas que pudiesen sufrir los leoncios. El daño, en mi opinión, era el que sufrían los asesores que vivían de publicar informes que no valían un duro en comparación con lo que se ofrecía aquí, gratis. 

Y no puedo dejar de pensar que ese es el origen del grupo de usuarios que, de manera concertada, han hundido el hilo. A Calopez le interesaba el volumen, y antes tenía mucho volumen, más que ahora, y de inmensa mayor calidad. Si por Calopez fuera, el hilo podría seguir como hace un par o tres de años, y sería mejor para él. Otra cosa es que, ante el ataque y hastío de los foreros veteranos, dé la situación por buena, porque defenderse pueda requerir una moderación mucho más activa y vigilante.

Contra la legión de CM o de aspirantes a CM que pulula por internet, nada puede hacer un grupo de expertos sin ánimo de lucro que quieran hablar de sus cosas sin que se les moleste en exceso. 

Bueno, sí, volverles locos con Schlumberger.


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Sep 2014)

Estaba meditando yo sobre Jazztel, y como eterno novato que soy en los mercados, me pregunto yo:

Si Orange puso sobre la mesa una oferta de compra de todas las acciones de Jazztel por 13 euros, ¿por qué sigue cotizando en 12 y pico? ¿No es algo así como dinero gratis poder comprar aun acciones que puedes vender 40 céntimos más arriba seguro? ¿O es que aun hay algo que hace que esto no sea seguro al 100% que se vaya a hacer?


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Sep 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, sí, volverles locos con Schlumberger.



¿En que equipo juega éste?

Es una pena asomarse aquí, con el churribex guaneando si que se hinboque a Pandoro, sin bmws, relojes, gintonics ni gráficas, cosas ambas cuatro de las que no tengo ni idea pero me gustaba saborear.

Fue bonito mientras duró, ahora nos tendremos que aguantar.
Como los que aguantamos Guanesas y Beemeeses.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 13:53 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que arriesgas 12 y pico para ganar 40 centimillos, pero es una operación bastante segura ya que sería raro que Jazztel diga que no.
> La consecuencia sería que se quedarían en España el grupo Vodafone Ono, el grupo Jazztel Orange y Telefónica sería barrrida del mapa. ::



Esos 40 céntimos se los comen las comisiones, y más.
Si no hay contraOPA, ya es tarde. Y yo personalmente no creo que jazztel valga tanto, han hecho un esfuerzo en captar clientes como sea (llamando a horas intempestivas, ofertando donde no tenían cobertura .... ) y todos sabíamos que eran carne de OPA, creo que los calientavalores perdón cuidadores, han hecho un curro tremendo. Ya han cumplido.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Sep 2014)

The Hellion, gracias, completamente de acuerdo con su reflexión.


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

guanas tardes


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Sep 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Esos 40 céntimos se los comen las comisiones, y más.
> Si no hay contraOPA, ya es tarde. Y yo personalmente no creo que jazztel valga tanto, han hecho un esfuerzo en captar clientes como sea (llamando a horas intempestivas, ofertando donde no tenían cobertura .... ) y todos sabíamos que eran carne de OPA, creo que los calientavalores perdón cuidadores, han hecho un curro tremendo. Ya han cumplido.



No estoy de acuerdo, con un broker decente las comisiones no son tan altas. Si metes pongamos 12600 euros, ganarias 400, menos el IRPF y pongamos por lo sumo 10-12 euros de comisiones. Sigue mereceindo la pena. Pero algo se me escapa aquí, porque cuando algo suena muy bonito, suele no serlo tanto ienso:

Tampoco me voy a meter ahora en beenjenales que conste, solo es pura curiosidad


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2014)

La culpa de que el hilo se haya convertido en esta bazofia es de todos nosotros. Si todos ignorasemos a los trolls y sus multis, si nunca se les citase para bien ni para mal, se irían por donde han venido. 

The Hellion, yo creo que el objetivo de compartir métodos es mejorar, aprender de los éxitos de otros para mejorar los propios.


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aquí lo que ha pasado es que se ha roto el amol de tanto usarlo.
> 
> Usease, que se ha dado por el culo tanto a los que hacían aportaciones de valor, que han decidido irse con su esfínter a otro lado, o a su casa.
> 
> ...




no lo acabo de entender

¿quiere decir que ha habido un ataque al hilo porque desde aqui habia manos fuertes que ayudaban a las gacelas y los leones perdian muchisima pasta?


entonces todo ese grupo de gente que dice que hay que irse para otro foro al que llaman cdc, que ofrecen por privado las invitaciones ¿se han dedicado a echar fuera a los que aportaban? ¿a machacar alos expertos en mercados e inversiones con metodos contrastados porque no querian explicarlos? 
¿para que? ¿para hacer ellos negocio con las visitas en otro foro?

vaya rollo patatero, no se, parece una frikada mas que algo real.

prefiero leer cosas y aportes de gente que parece normal, que aconsejan bien y con mucho acierto como mpbk, ane o ponzi, de gente asi es dela que se aprende


que sobrada lo de jaztel, lastima no haber echo caso de mpbk cuando la aconsejo


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Sep 2014)

Quizás la solución sea que mpbk cree una cdc para él y todos sus multinicks y adoradores varios y dejen este hilo para que los mayores hablen de sus cosas


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Aquí lo que ha pasado es que se ha roto el amol de tanto usarlo.
> 
> Usease, que se ha dado por el culo tanto a los que hacían aportaciones de valor, que han decidido irse con su esfínter a otro lado, o a su casa.
> 
> ...



Yo he debido estar en otro hilo de Ibex todo este tiempo porque no lo identifico en absoluto...
Tampoco creo que debamos perder más tiempo diseccionando el cadaver. Sea lo que fuere habrá foreros que se irán, otros que volverán y otros que se irán y volverán en otra forma, representando a otro personajillo, o con otro nick o lo que sea, que más da?
Esto es internet hamijos. Si esto pierde interés hay millones de sitios donde intentar beber un poco de sabiduría. Y cuando esos sitios desaparezcan habrá más.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 15:30 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Quizás la solución sea que mpbk cree una cdc para él y todos sus multinicks y adoradores varios y dejen este hilo para que los mayores hablen de sus cosas



En mi humilde opinión estamos atribuyendo al personajillo mucha más capacidad de la que tiene sobre los del hilo "de toda la vida". O eso quiero pensar...

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 15:34 ----------

Y hablando de bolsa por favor, me pasan un poco de hemoal... Llevo unas sesiones para olvidar :'(


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo he debido estar en otro hilo de Ibex todo este tiempo porque no lo identifico en absoluto...
> Tampoco creo que debamos perder más tiempo diseccionando el cadaver. Sea lo que fuere habrá foreros que se irán, otros que volverán y otros que se irán y volverán en otra forma, representando a otro personajillo, o con otro nick o lo que sea, que más da?
> Esto es internet hamijos. Si esto pierde interés hay millones de sitios donde intentar beber un poco de sabiduría. Y cuando esos sitios desaparezcan habrá más.
> 
> ...



Buahh @robopoli las dlia ya he leido lo de los insiders vendiendo, rwultados horribles y la tracy que no ha resultado. .. una putada y lo siento.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Sep 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, con un broker decente las comisiones no son tan altas. Si metes pongamos 12600 euros, ganarias 400, menos el IRPF y pongamos por lo sumo 10-12 euros de comisiones. Sigue mereceindo la pena. Pero algo se me escapa aquí, porque cuando algo suena muy bonito, suele no serlo tanto ienso:
> 
> Tampoco me voy a meter ahora en beenjenales que conste, solo es pura curiosidad



Incluso sin contar las comisiones (de compra, de venta y de administración) que depende del broker pueden ir de 0 a ... 
Ese tres por ciento es el riesgo por que no se lleve a cabo y el coste de oportunidad, desde ayer por la tarde hasta el desembolso, pasará un tiempo en el que ese dinero estará inmovilizado (para lo bueno y para lo malo)
Ahora bien, en caso de que timofónica, o deutche telekom, por decir algo, estuvieran interesados y hubiera puja, el que ganaría sería Pujals (y el resto de accionistas)
Pero no creo que esto sea otra Endesa, este mercado lo tienen repartido las tres y no es como el eléctrico, ni Pujals es Pizarro.

Mira otro caso, Alibaba sube la horquilla para la OPV y vana ingresar más pasta, pero las acciones de Yahoo su principal accionista, bajan ¿¿??::

Gamesa. antes de ayer hacen una ampliación de capital a 9,30 de urgencia y sólo para las manos fuertes ¿Son tontos? Sabiendo las cuentas ¿Como van a pagar más que el mercao? Mues mira hoy podrían haber comprado un 7% más barato ¿Por qué no lo hacen? Por que las noticias no son ni la punta del iceberg de lo que realmente NO sale a la luz.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La culpa de que el hilo se haya convertido en esta bazofia es de todos nosotros. Si todos ignorasemos a los trolls y sus multis, si nunca se les citase para bien ni para mal, se irían por donde han venido.
> 
> The Hellion, yo creo que el objetivo de compartir métodos es mejorar, aprender de los éxitos de otros para mejorar los propios.



¿No hay manera dar dos o tres thanks?

(Pregunto)

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 15:56 ----------

No puedo pasar hemoal.

Se han acabado las existencias.

(Puntualizo)


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buahh @robopoli las dlia ya he leido lo de los insiders vendiendo, rwultados horribles y la tracy que no ha resultado. .. una putada y lo siento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



A veces salen las cosas bien y otras no tanto ::::::
La ostia ha sido muy considerable pero güeno. Las lecciones de oro se cobran en oro (por suerte )


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya están las cosas bastante mal para el IBEX. Creo que tocan algunas sesiones de bajadas.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque.
> 
> Un cierre por debajo de 1750 confirmaría / aceleraría la tendencia.



Evidentemente 1750 es un error.

Quería decir 10750 ...

Mirando mejor, me parece que la cosa se pone realmente mal con un cierre un poquito más arriba: basta con que sea por debajo de 10760 para que esto se ponga FATAL.

Espero equivocarme

(Deseo)


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2014)

SP500 aguantando el verde!! Reeeeeeeeemaaaaaaad!!!!


----------



## tesorero (16 Sep 2014)

No creo que se ponga mal hasta que no cerremos por debajo de 10740.
En 10740 hay una zona caliente por donde pasa una directriz bajista que une los máximos del 19 de junio y 30 de julio de este año. 
Cada vez que ralph ha ido a visitar los 10740, ha habido un incremento de volumen. Es una zona en la que pandoro se enfrenta pepón.


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> SP500 aguantando el verde!! Reeeeeeeeemaaaaaaad!!!!



Si se mantiene por encima de 1990 ... buena señal.

(Opino)


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Evidentemente 1750 es un error.
> 
> Quería decir 10750 ...
> 
> ...





tesorero dijo:


> No creo que se ponga mal hasta que no cerremos por debajo de 10740.
> En 10740 hay una zona caliente por donde pasa una directriz bajista que une los máximos del 19 de junio y 30 de julio de este año.
> Cada vez que ralph ha ido a visitar los 10740, ha habido un incremento de volumen. Es una zona en la que pandoro se enfrenta pepón.



creo que el problema vendrá si el cierre se produce por debajo de 10730

corrigiendo las medias 100,150 y 200 actuando de soportes,perdidas las dos primeras.....veremos si aguanta la 200, que hoy anda por los 10 mil trescientos y pico


----------



## yuto (16 Sep 2014)

Creeis que está descontado en los mercados el resultado del referendum que lo tendremos el viernes?.

Supongo que si gana el no a la independencia, los mercados lo acogeran con subidas al igual que el par GBP/USD No creéis?


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> no lo acabo de entender
> 
> *¿quiere decir que ha habido un ataque al hilo porque desde aqui habia manos fuertes que ayudaban a las gacelas y los leones perdian muchisima pasta?*



No, evidentemente no. 

Las manos fuertes tienen mejores cosas que hacer que pasarse por aquí a alardear y poner en peligro sus trabajos. 

Por otra parte, lo que ganemos o dejemos de ganar nosotros a los leoncios les importa un carajo. Ya nos lo quitarán más adelante. 

Aquí lo que ha habido es una serie de personas de muy diferentes orígenes, que empleaban unas técnicas diferentes y que estaban dispuestos a hablar de sus cosas. 

Y a los que realmente podían molestar esas personas, y en especial los conocimientos que demostraban, es a quienes con humo y espejos pretenden pasar por analistos cuyos consejos son valiosos. 

Ninguno de los antiguos pretendió obtener un séquito de admiradores. Nadie trató de utilizar el HVEI para prosperar en sus trabajos. El renombre profesional se lo ganaban fuera del hilo. Cuando venían al hilo (y no estaban non-stop, porque tenían mejores cosas que hacer) era porque les apetecía forear en un entorno agradable. 

Y aunque los foreros de a tanto el mensaje no lo crean, hay una gran diferencia entre los mensajes escritos porque se quiere, y los mensajes escritos porque se debe cubrir un cupo.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Sep 2014)

calopez se te fastidiado el jilo y la la pasta


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

Lo de bme es sencillamente acojonante (para un ignorante como yo) bendita salida matutina

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Creeis que está descontado en los mercados el resultado del referendum que lo tendremos el viernes?.
> 
> Supongo que si gana el no a la independencia, los mercados lo acogeran con subidas al igual que el par GBP/USD No creéis?



muchos expertos creen que el daño esta hecho
y cataluña viene despues, parece que va a costar mas de 1500 puntos al ibex

el tema catalan, aunque en Escocia salga el no, aunque no se celebre ningun referendum, en las empresas, sobre todos extranjera, se les ha encendido la "luz roja" (ya se esta viendo con la prima de riesgo) y la luz roja no se enciende porque alguien le haya dado a un interruptor, no, son circuitos automaticos, nadie los controlas o lo que es lo mismo !no se puede apagar desconectandolos! solo los circuitos que dieron lugar a que se encendieran son los que la pueden apagar... y esos circuitos tardan mucho en estabilizarse... si alguna vez lo consiguen...


----------



## yuto (16 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> muchos expertos creen que el daño esta hecho
> y cataluña viene despues, parece que va a costar mas de 1500 puntos al ibex
> 
> el tema catalan, aunque en Escocia salga el no, aunque no se celebre ningun referendum, en las empresas, sobre todos extranjera, se les ha encendido la "luz roja" (ya se esta viendo con la prima de riesgo) y la luz roja no se enciende porque alguien le haya dado a un interruptor, no, son circuitos automaticos, nadie los controlas o lo que es lo mismo !no se puede apagar desconectandolos! solo los circuitos que dieron lugar a que se encendieran son los que la pueden apagar... y esos circuitos tardan mucho en estabilizarse... si alguna vez lo consiguen...



Pero si el resultado finalmente es no (como parece y creo que va a ocurrir) no me niegue que los mercados reaccionaran en positivo al final de esta semana.

Creo que mañana sería el día ideal para posicionarse a largo, pero no se si se producirá vaivenes el mismo jueves ante cualquier encuesta a pie de urna....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo de bme es sencillamente acojonante (para un ignorante como yo) bendita salida matutina
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk






le toca para abajo, simplemente. ::


----------



## mofeta (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> le toca para abajo, simplemente. ::



Ha parado justo en los 29,60. Vamos a ver si se sostiene o cae hasta 26. Algo un poco irracional por la forma


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> le toca para abajo, simplemente. ::



Como a Gamesa... Se están sacudiendo las pulgas pero bien. Parece que tiene la última resistencia en 8,45€ antes de que caiga a los infiernos. Si llega es posible que sea buen punto para cargar pero si peta hacia abajo con un PER de 25 puede irse bastante abajito.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 17:03 ----------




mofeta dijo:


> Ha parado justo en los 29,60. Vamos a ver si se sostiene o cae hasta 26. Algo un poco irracional por la forma



En 29 se supone que tiene la madre de las resistencias.


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, evidentemente no.
> 
> Las manos fuertes tienen mejores cosas que hacer que pasarse por aquí a alardear y poner en peligro sus trabajos.
> 
> ...



toda la razon

ojala todos esos que han espantado a la gente que hizo grande este hilo se vayan de una vez al foro que se dedican a spamear todos los días y dejen a los mayores hablar de bolsa, como decia pecata


----------



## javiorz (16 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> toda la razon
> 
> ojala todos esos que han espantado a la gente que hizo grande este hilo se vayan de una vez al foro que se dedican a spamear todos los días y dejen a los mayores hablar de bolsa, como decia pecata



No está usted *excento *de razón ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

BME esta en plena caida. 
Cuchillo que cae y tal

Es mejor esperar ....

(Sugiero...)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

fap fap fap natra
no todo va a ser bueno en piramidaciones... ebro :



tubacex está muy cerca, a mi entender, de un techo


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

os avisé lo de bme, hoy cayendo un 4.

os avise de portugal telekom hoy subiendo un 7

os avisé de todo y os hubiese seguido avisando.

ha saltado stop de c.portand.-


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> No está usted *excento *de razón ienso:



le ha pasado como a mi

al estar juntas la xc en el teclado a pulsado ambas a la vea


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2014)

epic reversal de mi vida.

Tremendo.


----------



## Empatico (16 Sep 2014)

Lo de Portugal Telecom ha sido espectacular. En un min un 7%

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 17:33 ----------

Dicen que Telecom italia quiere opar OI y PTC.


----------



## ... (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os avisé lo de bme, hoy cayendo un 4.
> 
> os avise de portugal telekom hoy subiendo un 7
> 
> ...




Nos avisaste de que te ibas y aquí sigues junto a tu nuevo nick Dire.

Lo siento por lo de Cementos, búsquese una novia, un trabajo de verdad o al menos salga de casa para que le dé un poco el aire.

Edit: a la mierda, troll!!!


----------



## Krim (16 Sep 2014)

Pues nada, cierra por encima de los 10800. A mi esto me sale harcista que te rilas...


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pff pa que fijarme con valores que no me interesan, pues si no se superan esos 32.5 volverá a minimos y a 29...si es que, hay 10000 valores y solo miráis 5.



de nada y tal...........el mejor una vez más

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 17:39 ----------




... dijo:


> Nos avisaste de que te ibas y aquí sigues junto a tu nuevo nick Dire.
> 
> Lo siento por lo de Cementos, búsquese una novia, un trabajo de verdad o al menos salga de casa para que le dé un poco el aire.
> 
> Edit: a la mierda, troll!!!



besitoooooos, has abierto largos en el oil? jajajaj

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 17:44 ----------




Empatico dijo:


> Lo de Portugal Telecom ha sido espectacular. En un min un 7%
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 17:33 ----------
> 
> Dicen que Telecom italia quiere opar OI y PTC.



las noticias apoyando la tendencia...........


----------



## SPK (16 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> muchos expertos creen que el daño esta hecho
> y cataluña viene despues, parece que va a costar mas de 1500 puntos al ibex
> 
> el tema catalan, aunque en Escocia salga el no, aunque no se celebre ningun referendum, en las empresas, sobre todos extranjera, se les ha encendido la "luz roja" (ya se esta viendo con la prima de riesgo) y la luz roja no se enciende porque alguien le haya dado a un interruptor, no, son circuitos automaticos, nadie los controlas o lo que es lo mismo !no se puede apagar desconectandolos! solo los circuitos que dieron lugar a que se encendieran son los que la pueden apagar... y esos circuitos tardan mucho en estabilizarse... si alguna vez lo consiguen...



El IBEX bajará más de 1000 puntos antes del referendum - Rankia
En el primer mensaje de ese hilo de Rankia se repite lo de la luz roja y los circuitos automáticos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2014)

se esta gestando el gap de mañana :Baile:

mpbk chaval estas quedando al nivel de los trolls mas malos de todos los tiempos


----------



## ... (16 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Os lo recomiendo a todos -> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=43777



Hecho, tanto con mpbk como con Dire, ni un gramo más de comida al troll.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Sep 2014)

tampoco os paseis , los trolls tambien son personas :o


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

adiossss

soy adicto, dejadme que vaya entrando para pasar el mono. en realidad soy el amo

muy triste si os pensáis que el culebron catalan hará bajar el ibex.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

bme en normal y log, antes de lo de hoy












este en log me gusta mucho


----------



## decloban (16 Sep 2014)

bme y pensar que hace 1 mes iba a superar los 35. Pero no pasa nada, como "voy a largo" me hacen un favor así puedo promediar ::

POP toca 5 y para abajo :Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Sep 2014)

Idem!

Yo casi las suelto cuando llevaba 3 eypos por acción ::::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Sep 2014)

'Janus' Yellen And The Great Transition From Risk-On To Risk-Off | Zero Hedge

Me ha hecho gracia el título...


----------



## decloban (16 Sep 2014)

ITX bonito lateral esta marcando de 23,5 a 20,50 para los que vais a corto puede ser interesante aprovecharlo, echadle un vistazo.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ITX bonito lateral esta marcando de 23,5 a 20,50 para los que vais a corto puede ser interesante aprovecharlo, echadle un vistazo.



lo miré anoche, sí, estaba entre ebro si reaccionaba y esa, obviamente lo que han hecho hoy es de hijosdeputa. espero que mañana rellene esa mecha. ::


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> bme y pensar que hace 1 mes iba a superar los 35. Pero no pasa nada, como "voy a largo" me hacen un favor así puedo promediar ::
> 
> POP toca 5 y para abajo :Aplauso:



En la lp las llevo y promediare a la baja si se dejan en la de trade ha sido cagada gorda no seguir la disciplina de uno mismo(no entrar y una vez dentro no respetar el mov y stop previsto) que me ha hecho peder un 3 adicional... falta el gif de ya rebota y eso. .. en fin una muesca mas aun asi wn mi opinión lechera y listo de no preocuparse demasiado si se llevan a largo largo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

os avisé de bme, nadie me hizo caso?

joder...


----------



## decloban (16 Sep 2014)

Ane ¿sigues en Ebro? 14,85 mínimo de 52


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os avisé de bme, nadie me hizo caso?
> 
> joder...



Me jode alimentarte pero tu dihiste o 32 o 29 te pregunte por cual y mutis por el foro si yo doy una horquilla de 5 arriba y abajo de cualquier valor pues también lo acierto por ahí eatan las citas y tus respuestas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## decloban (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En la lp las llevo y promediare



Promediar es no querer reconocer que se ha cagado y jugársela a cagarla aun mas. 

Sera porque no hay valores. Pero claro cada uno tiene su estrategia y lo anterior es solo mi opinión


----------



## lonchabajista (16 Sep 2014)

esta mañana he entrado en pt telekom...mañana si puedo vuelvo a entrar...la suerte esta echada...voy a un plazo largo...
veremos...pero no veo razones para que la.empresa quiebre y ya está castigadisima...
espero no cagarla...


----------



## decloban (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo miré anoche, sí, estaba entre ebro si reaccionaba y esa, obviamente lo que han hecho hoy es de hijosdeputa. espero que mañana rellene esa mecha. ::



¿Te acuerdas del PM comentado el valor hace ya casí dos meses?. Cuidadito si se piensa ir a medio plazo


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Ane ¿sigues en Ebro? 14,85 mínimo de 52




y además hoy compradas a 15,05

el macd 8.21.8 está girándose y hoy el clásico, como los estocas
elder y fuerza levemente mejorando

ayer hizo martillo y hoy abría dentro de las BB, había que intentarlo... y vamos a ver mañana y pasado


hoy ha tocado MM20 y velote lapida






decloban dijo:


> ¿Te acuerdas del PM comentado el valor hace ya casí dos meses?. Cuidadito si se piensa ir a medio plazo




no voy a medio nunca, solo cuando los nietos me piden algo ::


----------



## lonchabajista (16 Sep 2014)

respecro lo de trolles y demad creo que os pasais tres pueblos...llevo años mirando foros de bolsa...he perdido pasta..pero si algo me ha quedado claro es que prefiero mil veces un tio prepotente que sabe de bolsa que un amanerado que lia y no sabe mas que oir campanas...
no infravaloreis a la gente...y valorar cuando alguien os avisa de oportunidades...luego cada cual escoge segun su saber y sus ganas...
que aqui creo yo estamos para compartir informacion valiosa entre otras cosas y no para debatir sobre las nubes...
quien no lo aprecie no sabe en que mundo nos movemos...
es solo mi opinion y por supuesto no soy un multinick..


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Que le pasa al Sp? Vaya tiron de 20 puntos....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2014)

Menos mal que volvió el señor verde ya estaba preocupado


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me jode alimentarte pero tu dihiste o 32 o 29 te pregunte por cual y mutis por el foro si yo doy una horquilla de 5 arriba y abajo de cualquier valor pues también lo acierto por ahí eatan las citas y tus respuestas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Te excedes, amigo. 

No merece la pena.

(Puntualizo...)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Mr. Blonde (16 Sep 2014)

Koplowitz, en 'default' con Bankia y BBVA al pelearse con los bodegueros de FCC



.


----------



## Topongo (16 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Promediar es no querer reconocer que se ha cagado y jugársela a cagarla aun mas.
> 
> Sera porque no hay valores. Pero claro cada uno tiene su estrategia y lo anterior es solo mi opinión



No no si la cagada la asumo que me he jamado casi un 7 abajo hablo de la otra cartera en la que están en verde y vive del dividendo esa no me preocupa se que bme en ese sentido es muy improbable que deje de darlo al igual que eng, ibe... es una cartera para otra cosa totalmente distinta y con la idea que se que aqui muchos no comulgan pero a precio de coste de media es un 7 anual hay div que bajan como tef como otros que subes eng... ya va casi para 6 años a ese rendimiento. .. y casi sin tocar mas que para la liada de quitarme las bme desde 18( ahora las tengo más caras)
Aun asi se agradece

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

el ibex si cierra el gap, rompe el canal


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2014)

Vaya, ya dije que iba a venir pepinazo. Mañana tenemos a los cerdos de la fed hablando, ya veremos lo que dicen y desdicen.

SP a los 2000.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 19:31 ----------

Nuevo arreon a buscar maximos SP.

La enculada de largos de MM no la veo/he visto como tal. Y si ha sido lo que se ha visto, sinceramente, vaya mierda.


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

espero al dow 300 pips arriba.


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> os avisé de bme, nadie me hizo caso?
> 
> joder...



al cesar lo que es del cesar :Aplauso:

hablan de somos todos multinicks pero no reconocen como la clavas


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya, ya dije que iba a venir pepinazo. Mañana tenemos a los cerdos de la fed hablando, ya veremos lo que dicen y desdicen.
> 
> SP a los 2000.
> 
> ...





pues estamos marcando de momento, y tiene toda la pinta, una divergencia bajista rsi-macd con esta segunda onda
vamos a ver como acaba, porque en semanal ya la tenemos formada, ahora solo falta la de diario para salir


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

luis que han echo hoy los lenocillos?
sorpresa para mañana?
tienes mp


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Pero 500.000 millones de yuanes son poco más de 60.000 millones de €.

¿Eso es tanto PARA LA ECONOMÍA CHINA?

(Pregunto...)


----------



## Misterio (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues estamos marcando de momento, y tiene toda la pinta, una divergencia bajista rsi-macd con esta segunda onda
> vamos a ver como acaba, porque en semanal ya la tenemos formada, ahora solo falta la de diario para salir



Da igual señor verde siempre tiene razón, solo hay que esperar al momento oportuno ienso:


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> al cesar lo que es del cesar :Aplauso:
> 
> hablan de somos todos multinicks pero no reconocen como la clavas



jajaja este foro es una mierda, buscate otro desi.


----------



## Adicto (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajaja este foro es una mierda, buscate otro desi.



Este foro molaba hace 6 años, luego se lleno de listos… y forococheros.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Sep 2014)

me hace gracia como comenta durmiente

(lo digo de buenas...)


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me jode alimentarte pero tu dihiste o 32 o 29 te pregunte por cual y mutis por el foro si yo doy una horquilla de 5 arriba y abajo de cualquier valor pues también lo acierto por ahí eatan las citas y tus respuestas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



joder no sabes leer?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-guano-vuelve-otra-vea-77.html#post12392697

predecia esa caida del 4%......es que ni calcado lo pillais macho.......

bueno el puto amo soy, 

adios


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | En BME somos alcistas pero habría que hacer caja

La acción ha perdido la línea de tendencia alcista que traía del verano 2013, el valor se ha doblado, en julio ya pierde la directriz previa divergencia bajista confirmadora de techo, baja rápido a 30 euros y rebota llevaba un mes tratando de remontar el vuelo y fracasa rompiendo soporte anterior, por lo tanto, hora de marchar y más si se gana dinero con ella.

Ojo somos alcistas en la serie y porque corrija lo que está corrigiendo tampoco es para salir y no volver si apoyase en la zona 27 euro desde luego perfecto para intentar reponer la posición cerrada.

Hay otra opción también y es abrir cortos con CFDS para rentabilizar la corrección sin tener que salirnos de la serie si vamos a medio largo plazo.








---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 13:29 ----------

BolsaCanaria .info | La ampliación de FCC la puede mandar a mínimos otra vez

Ejecutó un HCH lo pullbackeó y lleva sesiones a la baja en clara intención de continuidad bajista si ahora se le suma la ampliación de la entidad para lograr 1.300 millones de euros para autofinanciarse, el efecto dilutivo podría llevar a la acción a mínimos.

No se yo, pero Bill Gates y George Soros accionistas y pillados ambos no estarán del todo contentos con su inversión, pero vamos si ellos no se van los demás pueden seguir dentro, sería horrible para la empresa que saliera la noticia de una posible fuga total o parcial de una o de estas dos manos fuertes, sería letal en este momento para la Koplowitz.


----------



## mpbk (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | En BME somos alcistas pero habría que hacer caja
> 
> La acción ha perdido la línea de tendencia alcista que traía del verano 2013, el valor se ha doblado, en julio ya pierde la directriz previa divergencia bajista confirmadora de techo, baja rápido a 30 euros y rebota llevaba un mes tratando de remontar el vuelo y fracasa rompiendo soporte anterior, por lo tanto, hora de marchar y más si se gana dinero con ella.
> 
> ...



ohhhhh nooooooo, he comprado fcc al fin de sesión,...veremos quien gana, si yo o los de bolsa canaria.

yo.


----------



## Dire (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ohhhhh nooooooo, he comprado fcc al fin de sesión,...veremos quien gana, si yo o los de bolsa canaria.
> 
> yo.



puede tener recorrido hasta los 16 ienso:

falso pullback?

si mañana baja a inicio de sesion merece la pena?


----------



## inversobres (16 Sep 2014)

Otro mas a la lista.

Ane, estoy al acecho, estamos en fuego cruzado y lo mejor es agachar la cabeza.


----------



## Adicto (16 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ohhhhh nooooooo, he comprado fcc al fin de sesión,...veremos quien gana, si yo o los de bolsa canaria.
> 
> yo.



Pero tu no compraste fcc a principos de mes? Recuerdo un absurdo hilo con otros valores como repsol e indra. ::


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Pero tu no compraste fcc a principos de mes? Recuerdo un absurdo hilo con otros valores como repsol e indra. ::




yo creo que recuerdo cementos a 5,50... SL saltado a 4,40 (porque hay que logearse para evitar) es un 20%



decloban, cómo ves ADZ para 1 semana desde mañana?


----------



## ponzi (16 Sep 2014)

Entro, miro la cartera, veo que llevo Jazztel y me voy a dormir

https://www.unience.com/blogs-economia-finanzas/fondos-de-inversion/los_fondos_de_inversion_e_instituciones_que_vieron_la_jugada_en_jazztel_

5% de Metavalor

Esto de que trabajen otros por ti es un lujazo


----------



## ane agurain (16 Sep 2014)

off:
Vídeo | Ciudadanos cabreados 'tiran' a un diputado ucraniano a la basura - EcoDiario.es


----------



## The Hellion (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> off:
> Vídeo | Ciudadanos cabreados 'tiran' a un diputado ucraniano a la basura - EcoDiario.es



Estaba tomando unos vinos con unos amigos y el bar ha prorrumpido en aplausos. 

No somos conscientes del cabreo soterrado que hay.


----------



## egarenc (16 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> off:
> Vídeo | Ciudadanos cabreados 'tiran' a un diputado ucraniano a la basura - EcoDiario.es



un poco drástico, pero desde el punto simbólico no tiene precio ienso:

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 23:12 ----------

El Indicador de Sentimiento Alemán (ZEW) cae en Septiembre a mínimos de 2012


----------



## Durmiente (16 Sep 2014)

Pipoapipo no te doy un thanks porque no me deja ahora mismo el tapatalk en el movil.

(Lamento...)

Pero realmente te lo mereces. No es por nada...

(Añado ...)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 16-sep-2014 at 23:20 ----------

Cerrar el sp por encima de 2000 supone un gap para mañana en el IBEX. Un gap importante ...

(Especulo...)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2014)

Me aventuro .....


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

no sabía yo que es viercoles mañana


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no sabía yo que es viercoles mañana



Es una ofrenda a ralph para que mañana este todo en verde...incluso fcc


----------



## Chila (17 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Pero tu no compraste fcc a principos de mes? Recuerdo un absurdo hilo con otros valores como repsol e indra. ::



Según sople el viento le da al caballero.

Ponzi, ¿qué metavalor tienes? Por desgracia en bestinver no teníamos jazztel. 
Abrirme algo en metavalor debería ser mi siguiente paso...


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

decloban, itx poco le veo ahora mismo.


----------



## Vivomuriente (17 Sep 2014)

Milana bonita que hará el Ibex mañana.....


PLIMOOOOOO que te han hecho estos troles.....No desfallesca vuelve!!!!!!!!! 

Lo tienen secuestrado los pinches estos. 

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 02:42 ----------


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Pero tu no compraste fcc a principos de mes? Recuerdo un absurdo hilo con otros valores como repsol e indra. ::



claro a 13, y salto stop. reentrada un 3% mas barato incluidas comisiones

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 06:26 ----------




Dire dijo:


> puede tener recorrido hasta los 16 ienso:
> 
> falso pullback?
> 
> si mañana baja a inicio de sesion merece la pena?



ajusta stop no vaya a ser que si quiera cumplir el hch este.....


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Según sople el viento le da al caballero.
> 
> Ponzi, ¿qué metavalor tienes? Por desgracia en bestinver no teníamos jazztel.
> Abrirme algo en metavalor debería ser mi siguiente paso...



Bestinver hasta el cierre trimestral no se sabra, tambien llevan semapa ,bmw, wolters o exor que estan dando muchas alegrias.Llevo dos , 75% internacional 25% nacional.Lo notare poco porque esta en el nacional.Metavalor son acciones mas pequeñas que Bestinver, con sus pros y contras.Metavalor lleva un trimestre plano por lo menos a cierre del viernes, supongo que ahora con jazztel se animara un poco


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Sería conveniente y/o recomendable que los que entendéis de AT le echaseis un vistazo a Iberdrola.

Me parece que si se mantiene por encima de 5,55 vuelve a ser recomendable.

Miradla, por favor...

(Agradecido...)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece que hoy haremos el vencimiento , luego el guano absoluto :no:


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2014)

Todo listo para el chupinazo, incluido el Jato corto. No se puede pedir más!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Sep 2014)

¿Alguien conoce algún screener de PRT para detectar acciones moviendose en un rango lateral bien definido?

AMD lleva lateral todo el año, oscilando entre 4 y 4.5 casi todo el tiempo, con puntuales bajadas hasta 3.5 o subidas hasta 5, y la venta de CALL me está resultando muy lucrativa. Me gustaría extender la estrategia a otras acciones, a poder ser USA por las comisiones más bajas.

¿Conoceis algun screener así de PRT, o alguna web donde publiquen mercados laterales? También me sirven ideas para programar yo el screener. ¿Qué condiciones pondríais?


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

puedes probar a poner igual que el precio se haya movido menos que un +10% y menos que un -10% sobre la MME50

se me ocurre



edito: bien ebro bien, a ver si no haces lo mismo de ayer ::


----------



## Zatopeko (17 Sep 2014)

Puedes mirarlas en finviz, utilizando la señal channel


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

o también puedes mirar en la opcion del menú:
prorealtime trend recognition
y ahí seleccionas ruptura o proximidad al canal


----------



## Algas (17 Sep 2014)

FCC -3,5% :ouch:

A ver si esta vez vuelve a hacer suelo en los 13€


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Algas dijo:


> FCC -3,5% :ouch:
> 
> A ver si esta vez vuelve a hacer suelo en los 13€



hoy no baja

ya estoy dentro


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> o también puedes mirar en la opcion del menú:
> prorealtime trend recognition
> y ahí seleccionas ruptura o proximidad al canal



tambien puede no mirar , pa lo que le va a servir :rolleye:


----------



## romanrdgz (17 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> o también puedes mirar en la opcion del menú:
> prorealtime trend recognition
> y ahí seleccionas ruptura o proximidad al canal



No conocía esta opción en PRT, tengo que mirarmelo esta noche con calma.

De momento gracias a Finviz tengo un candidato, Staples. La pega es que está tocando la parte alta del canal, así que o lo rompe al alza, o empieza su recorrido hasta la parte baja del canal. Dado que prefiero vender covered calls, comprar ahora en 13 no tendría mucho sentido si la idea es vender calls con strike 13.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

son largos en indices,

unicredit,mts ya con gap incerrable, fcc,p.tel etc etc--------------------

sin mi nadie dice nada para operar....con estudios macro no se gana dinero amigos

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 11:12 ----------

hoy el ibex sube un 2%


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2014)

Mañana es el gran dia, referendum en los escocíos y la fed, que yo pienso que no se va a quedar quieta con el batacazo del euro.

A la espera.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

el oil va rebentar al alza


----------



## ... (17 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> fap fap fap natra



Cof cof cof... vaya tos más tonta me ha entrado...


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2014)

Paradita en los 10900.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Ane ... tú que sabes de AT...

¿qué te parece IBERDROLA?

Le esto echando el ojo (de nuevo).

No supera los 5,55 (que me había marcado) pero ... ¿tú cómo la ves?

Gracias.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

mis unicredit ya stop en el pul hchi.

ole y ole.

y el oil nos dará 1000 eurines hoy.


----------



## yuto (17 Sep 2014)

Pero donde veis el mercado bajista? :


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Paradita en los 10900.



Bingo.

A tomar el pote.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 12:43 ----------




yuto dijo:


> Pero donde veis el mercado bajista? :



No es oro todo lo que reluce. Pueden estar engañando.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 12:44 ----------

Por cierto, china una mas. Ya han caido en la trampa usana. 

Otro pais que va a la mierda.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

el ibex subiendo un 1% ya.......estamos a la mitad.

soy el mejor, que solo me lean los inteligentes, los que no me han ignorado


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Dentro de IBE a 5,553

Poca carga.

(Puntualizo...)

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 13:09 ----------

Dentro de SAN a 7'672

Carga media


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2014)

Estiramos hasta 10920. Precausion hamijo himbersor.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

quedan 70 pips........hoy mismo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

esto tiene toda la pinta de acabar con un gap de agotamiento ienso:


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2014)

El que mueve el ibex nos lee. Quiero un 10950 esta tarde.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

primer parcial aplicado ibexxxxx

al puto tick


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Sep 2014)

Calopez, eres un inútil y un gilipollas.

Tenías un buen foro. Interesante, con gente que escribía sobre economía y la burbuja inmobiliaria. Y que de vez en cuando escribían chorradas en la guardería o se ponían palotes en veteranos. Un buen foro, muy completo.

Ahora tienes una mierda de foro, llena de nazis, fascistas, multinicks y enfermos mentales. Algunos incluso reúnen todas las características juntas.

Este hilo era una pasada. Un hilo sobre el Ibex que fue evolucionando a hilo de bolsa, en el que se hablaba de los índices, de acciones, se posteaban diferentes sistemas, había buen rollo. De vez en cuando aparecía un troll y hasta se le baneaba para que no molestara.

Ahora no. Ahora aquí entra todo el mundo. Trolles varios y multinicks. Y con multinick no me refiero a vivomuriente, a quien has baneado, que por supuesto todos sabíamos que era un multinick de alguno de aquí, pero era una broma y creo que todos lo sabíamos. Las últimas páginas de este hilo están llenas de usuarios con pocos meses de antigüedad, del supertroll que debería estar medicado, en definitiva, se te ha ido el hilo de las manos y los que lo veíamos como un hilo de bolsa medio broma, medio serio, nos hemos aburrido y nos hemos ido.

No sé qué te mueve a querer que tu foro se corrompa de esta manera. ¿Será el dinero como siempre en este país? Desde luego, tú y tus moderadores os habéis cargado no solo un foro, sino un lugar en el que mucha gente se reunía para informarse, para consultar, para enterarse de como eran de verdad las cosas.

Así que, ahí te quedas. Con tu mierda de foro y tus mierdas de trolls. Yo me voy para siempre. Esta es la última vez que participo aquí. No quiero formar parte nunca más de esta pocilga en la que habéis convertido el foro. Me quedo con lo bueno, con la gente que he conocido aquí y que merece la pena, y con la que voy a seguir manteniendo contacto, y con lo que he aprendido, no solo sobre bolsa, sino en general.

Hasta siempre.


----------



## Namreir (17 Sep 2014)

Enorme perdida, y mucha razon. Suerte!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Cof cof cof... vaya tos más tonta me ha entrado...



de momento no cae más abajo que ayer. desde 1,56 llevo
ahora anda 1.66

pude vender ayer con cierre de gap, pero recuerdo ence la semana pasada que por trincar un % perdí el resto.

de momento estas piramidaciones en deoleo.nat.ence.Ebro han salido positivas. siempre a corte plazo.


es curioso la fijación que tiene hustec conmigo. no será un troll multnick no?

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 07:06 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Calopez, eres un inútil y un gilipollas.
> 
> Tenías un buen foro. Interesante, con gente que escribía sobre economía y la burbuja inmobiliaria. Y que de vez en cuando escribían chorradas en la guardería o se ponían palotes en veteranos. Un buen foro, muy completo.
> 
> ...



Pues podemos hacer todos lo mismo, y pedir a calopez que publique los multis trolles de este hilo.



de todas formas rankia no tiene mala pinta


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2014)

Se han cargado al plimo!
Por multinick. :XX::XX:::

Bien, ya empieza a limpiar de trolls el líder!! ::

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 15:24 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> el oil va rebentar al alza



Este es el nivel que se queda en el hilo


----------



## tonobolsa (17 Sep 2014)

que te den por el culo, pecata


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2014)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> [SIZE=1]---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 02:42 ----------[/SIZE]
> 
> [/COLOR][IMG]http://i62.tinypic.com/153mgyx.jpg



Lo que no llego a entender es quien es el tonto el gorro


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

trolles saliendo


----------



## Sipanha (17 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> que te den por el culo, pecata



Para este sucnormal no hay baneo, moderata? o el plan es que se vayan todos para rankia? 

A como esta pagando rankia el forero?.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Creo que la tanto el SP como el IBEX están volviendo a la tendencia alcista de fondo (que es la que vienen arrastrando desde hace años...)

Espero que sea así.

Las señales en las que me baso son:
- El SP está jugando de nuevo con los 2000
- El IBEX parece que va a enfrentarse con los 11000

Es significativo que, en un par de sesiones, le estén dando la vuelta (a las apariencias). 

Muy posiblemente me equivocaré. 

Para mí es significativo que los índices (y los valores concretos) estén superando o vayan a superar las distintas medias móviles (hasta 30 días).


----------



## tonobolsa (17 Sep 2014)

SUCNOR reported



Sipanha dijo:


> Para este sucnormal no hay baneo, moderata? o el plan es que se vayan todos para rankia?
> 
> A como esta pagando rankia el forero?.


----------



## Empatico (17 Sep 2014)

El mejor desprecio es no hacer aprecio. Por norma general esta gente se suele cansar en menos de una semana. 
Que ya no es lo que era ?. Estamos de acuerdo pero de nada sirve mirar para atrás. Los que nos quedemos (yo poco podre aportar por mi nivel ) pues a intentar de nuevo hacer un sitio que de gusto entrar. Y los demás que se van, escriban de vez en cuando, igual esto cambia y se reenganchan.


----------



## Sipanha (17 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> SUCNOR reported



Tontobolsa, anda y que te den, anda, reportame otra vez gilipollas.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Una pena que esté quedando la cosa así y que haya gente saliendo. 
Yo de momento me quedo. Eso si modo ignore masivo hasta que los admin decidan sacarse el dedo del culo y arreglar el hilo. Da pereza tener que acostumbrarse a las rarezas de otros pero si esto no se arregla habrá que pastar en otros prados.


----------



## tonobolsa (17 Sep 2014)

tu eres el listo del hilo, ¿verdad? jojojo



Sipanha dijo:


> Tontobolsa, anda y que te den, anda, reportame otra vez gilipollas.


----------



## Empatico (17 Sep 2014)

Y hablando de todo un poco . Voy a comer y Portugal Telecom +2%. Termino de comer -1.5% . Vuelvo al trabajo y +1.25%


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

para un humilde servidor , esta subida es solo una trampa , espero gap al alza para mañana y subidon para luego iniciar un guano epico ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Sep 2014)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tontobolsa, anda y que te den, anda, reportame otra vez gilipollas.



sipanha no entres en su juego, eso es lo q el quiere, q alguien le haga caso

pecata :´´´(


----------



## inversobres (17 Sep 2014)

10950, vamos a ver.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Lo de Escocia puede ser un problema muy serio. 

Me refiero a las repercusiones económicas de una posible secesión.

Por eso (entre otras cosas) creo que hay mucha gente dispuesta a hacer LO QUE SEA (repito: LO QUE SEA) para que en Escocia salga que NO.

Me extrañaría sobremanera que saliera que sí en Escocia. 

Sinceramente, creo que va a salir que no.

(Sospecho...)


----------



## tonobolsa (17 Sep 2014)

hombre, el de verde, el de las kutxas, jajaja


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

no alimenteis a los trolls , al final a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin , es ley de vida


----------



## tonobolsa (17 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no alimenteis a los trolls , al final a cada cerdo le llega su san valentin , es ley de vida



venga, di tu quienes son los cerdos, jabato


----------



## Empatico (17 Sep 2014)

Yo también creo que saldrá que no. 
Además por mas porcentaje del que sale en las encuestas. Alrededor de un 65%, 70% que no.
Los sentimientos terminan donde empieza el bolsillo y viceversa.




Durmiente dijo:


> Lo de Escocia puede ser un problema muy serio.
> 
> Me refiero a las repercusiones económicas de una posible secesión.
> 
> ...


----------



## elKaiser (17 Sep 2014)

Estoy en ENCE desda hace algunos días, comparadas a 1,81€ (SL a 1,77€), tras una corrección, parece que quiere tirar para arriba de nuevo, veremos...

El primer objetivo es 2,25 aunque no descarto verlas a 3.

Se admiten opiniones.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

ANE aguarain...

perdona que sea tan pesado....

¿como ves IBERDROLA?

(Esta pregunta tambièn vale para Robopoli y los demás que entendéis de AT)

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 15:59 ----------




Empatico dijo:


> Yo también creo que saldrá que no.
> Además por mas porcentaje del que sale en las encuestas. Alrededor de un 65%, 70% que no.
> *Los sentimientos terminan donde empieza el bolsillo* y viceversa.



That's the "meollo de la cuestión", my friend !!!!

(Or "la madre del cordero", I mean... you know)


----------



## Adicto (17 Sep 2014)

Yo apostaría 1000 libras a que sale que no, las repercusiones económicas sería muy grandes, es divertido decir sí en una encuesta para ver las caras que ponen los políticos... pero otra cosa es tener los huevos de afrontar ese proceso.

En Cataluña se ha optado por mentir y ocultar las consecuencias a la población... pero España es diferente, la gente es analfabeta... si hasta los catalanes pensaban que seguirían en la UE en una hipotética seccesión...

Joder... políticos... decid la verdad que como salga que sí y luego todo lo que dijísteis sea mentira os van a linchar... o no... somos demasiado tontos.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Pufff yo AT poquito y nada de comechichis y cosas sofisticadas...Lo basiquito vamos 
Parece que se está apoyando ahora en la directriz y en la MA(50)
Ahora está en un punto en el que la resistencia y el soporte son equidistantes. R1 €5.75 - S1 5.30€ Precio entorno 5.50€(?).
Vamos que es moneda al aire quizás un poco decantada hacia arriba por el tema de la directriz y la MA(50) si los aguanta bien pero no veo entrada muy clara la verdad...


----------



## elKaiser (17 Sep 2014)

Empatico dijo:


> Yo también creo que saldrá que no.
> Además por mas porcentaje del que sale en las encuestas. Alrededor de un 65%, 70% que no.
> Los sentimientos terminan donde empieza el bolsillo y viceversa.



Saldrá un NO sin ninguna duda; los británicos pueden ser raros o excentricos, pero no son gilipollas. 

Eso dará un pequeno empujón a la Bolsa.


----------



## tonobolsa (17 Sep 2014)

Es que si sale que NO en Escocia, va salir que SI en Cataluña, y los ingleses se van a encargar de ello. No se han expuesto al referendum en vano.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

lo que a está pasando al hilo es lo mismo que pasó hace años con el principal.

se pidió a calvopez que primase calidad y trolles a guardería.

la respuesta fue entrelineas y no entrelíneas "no banees tanto que genera visitas"...

me piré 1 año aprox. se creó TE. Volví para cosas concretas. Estalló el affaire animosa. Que es la gota que colmó el vaso.


ahora ha llegado al ultimo reducto. no hay solución


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Por cierto, hablando con propiedad, lo de Escocia "casi" sería una "independencia" mientras que lo de Cataluña sería una "secesión".


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos,
espero que alguno aún se acuerde de mí, tras las vacaciones de verano he tenido bastante trabajo y apenas había entrado al foro. Cuál es mi sorpresa al ver que pecata y algún otro ilustre ha abandonado el foro; puede alguien decirme qué ha pasado?


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pufff yo AT poquito y nada de comechichis y cosas sofisticadas...Lo basiquito vamos
> Parece que se está apoyando ahora en la directriz y en la MA(50)
> Ahora está en un punto en el que la resistencia y el soporte son equidistantes. R1 €5.75 - S1 5.30€ Precio entorno 5.50€(?).
> Vamos que es moneda al aire quizás un poco decantada hacia arriba por el tema de la directriz y la MA(50) si los aguanta bien pero no veo entrada muy clara la verdad...



Gracias.

Quizá me haya "precipotado" esta mañana

(Me temo...)


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Hace un par de semanas comenté que había una empresa que estaba en precio y como suele pasar en las mejores familias empezó a fostiarse como si no hubiera mañana.
Parece que ahora está recuperando y a muy buen ritmo superando con creces el precio que tenía. La próxima parada la podría tener un 12% más arriba.
Se trata de Willdan Group Inc.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

luego miro iberdrola x AT. al cierre.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> espero que alguno aún se acuerde de mí, tras las vacaciones de verano he tenido bastante trabajo y apenas había entrado al foro. Cuál es mi sorpresa al ver que pecata y algún otro ilustre ha abandonado el foro; puede alguien decirme qué ha pasado?



Sr. Hannibal,
Hoy mismo me estaba preguntando que habría pasado con ustéc que no se le veía el pelo.
La razón es que hay troles everywhere y parece que los admin tienen otras cosas que hacer.
Fuga masiva a Rankia y otros caladeros.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 16:13 ----------

Avis (CAR) está también en un punto interesante.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

No se yo si el dinamismo que ha llegado a tener este hilo en sus mejores momentos se puede comparar con los hilos de Rankia...


----------



## ... (17 Sep 2014)

elKaiser dijo:


> Estoy en ENCE desda hace algunos días, comparadas a 1,81€ (SL a 1,77€), tras una corrección, parece que quiere tirar para arriba de nuevo, veremos...
> 
> El primer objetivo es 2,25 aunque no descarto verlas a 3.
> 
> Se admiten opiniones.



Yo estoy dentro desde antes del dividendo. Sí que se las ve con ganas de tirar para arriba, incluso esos que 3 que mencionas, aunque yo me saldré antes, en 2,20-2,40 o por ahí

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 16:23 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> se pidió a *calvopez* que primase calidad y trolles a guardería.
> 
> la respuesta fue entrelineas y no entrelíneas "no banees tanto que genera visitas"...



A ti sí que habría que banearte por insultar al administrador de este foro, y no es la primera vez que lo haces. Si no te gusta vete con tus diversas personalidades y sexualidades a otro foro que le guste más, pero insultos los justos.


----------



## Africano (17 Sep 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...667-habeis-visto-ibex35-4365.html#post1742247

Ains que tiempos (las compré y aún las llevo) :baba:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (17 Sep 2014)

me cuentan que ya más del 10% de accionistas estamos rejuntados para el No a la opa de jazztel.
Algunos accionistas se están intentado poner en contacto con fidelity, para ver qué hacen y poder unirse al NO

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/571934-opa-de-orange-a-jazztel-no-terminada.html


----------



## FranR (17 Sep 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> espero que alguno aún se acuerde de mí, tras las vacaciones de verano he tenido bastante trabajo y apenas había entrado al foro. Cuál es mi sorpresa al ver que pecata y algún otro ilustre ha abandonado el foro; puede alguien decirme qué ha pasado?



Así rapidito, hay algunos con necesidades de medicación, que vuelcan sus fustraciones aquí. Como la gente no tiene ganas de aguantar los complejos de tontos el gorro, depeches y multis varios, se han pirado. La mayoría a un foro privado, donde hemos trasladado nuestros trastos y blogs. Así que ahora dejamos nuestros niveles, puntos de giro etc allí, por cierto con bastante mala fortuna. El Ibex se dijo que bajaría hasta 10.746 y rebote a zonas 9xx, y pese a que se dijo una semana antes, se equivocaron en 9 puntos. :S


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> espero que alguno aún se acuerde de mí, tras las vacaciones de verano he tenido bastante trabajo y apenas había entrado al foro. Cuál es mi sorpresa al ver que pecata y algún otro ilustre ha abandonado el foro; puede alguien decirme qué ha pasado?



Eso, como siempre, depende de a quién le preguntes. Supongo que la mayoría te contarán una historia de trolls y CMs que al servicio de oscuros intereses han desmontado uno de los hilos clave del mundo mundial. Alguno te dirá que el problema es que él es el mejor en bolsa y no lo quieren reconocer. Luego otros dirán que el internet es así, que la gente va y viene.

Si me preguntas a mí, te diré que el problema es que la mayoría de "no trolls" han demostrado muy poquito más que los "trolls". Esto y que finalmente se haya abrazado de corazón el mantra burbujito de "si no comulga conmigo es un troll", pues ha dejado el hilo como está. 

Saludos.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> me cuentan que ya más del 10% de accionistas estamos rejuntados para el No a la opa de jazztel.
> Algunos accionistas se están intentado poner en contacto con fidelity, para ver qué hacen y poder unirse al NO
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/571934-opa-de-orange-a-jazztel-no-terminada.html



zparo compra sacyr.

que no la veo quebrada aún..

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 16:47 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> lo que a está pasando al hilo es lo mismo que pasó hace años con el principal.
> 
> se pidió a calvopez que primase calidad y trolles a guardería.
> 
> ...



tu pides calidad cuando tus aportaciones son una mierda.

yo sere un troll pero mi calidad de operaciones son buenisimas.

entro en hei.de.....la cementera si.


----------



## Krim (17 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No se yo si el dinamismo que ha llegado a tener este hilo en sus mejores momentos se puede comparar con los hilos de Rankia...



Bueno, dinamismo...a ver, los hilos de Rankia, más que dinamismo es locura. Es cierto que era cuando el GowexGate y tal, pero en el tiempo que necesitaba para leer 1 página salían 7. Aquello era inmanejable. Prefiero calidad a cantidad, y, al menos en ese caso en particular, el hilo era un chiste.

A no ser que se tratara de humor, claro. En ese caso, Gila estaría orgulloso.


----------



## Abner (17 Sep 2014)

Personalmente, ya ni sigo el hilo. Antiguamente, si no era por aportaciones de lujo y visiones explicadas de qué y por qué cada uno pensaba qué era lo que iba a hacer la Bolsa, eran aportaciones de buen humor y entretenimiento. 

Hoy día, el hilo está lleno de gente que postea sin aportar nada o para decir exclusivamente, "qué bueno soy palurdos", o como el tontolaba que no sólo se tiraba flores sino que se metía con pollastre y los demás pesos pesados con sistemas propios, desarrollados con muchísimo esfuerzo y dejándose las pestañas, acusándoles de farsantes.... 

Gente, casi todos ellos recién llegados, que entraron como elefante en una cacharrería, sin ningún respeto a los veteranos que daban píldoras de conocimiento sin pedir nada a cambio. 

El hilo se fue llenando cada vez más de mierda, y era complicadísimo encontrar un post interesante o incluso divertido entre tanta basura, lo que hacía imposible el seguimiento del mismo para gente que, falta de tiempo, era y es incapaz de leerse 30 páginas por día para encontrar ese pedacito de conocimiento o entretenimiento aprovechable.

Aparte, es cierto que cuando se llega a cierto nivel de aporte, uno no puede permitirse el lujo de que le lea demasiada gente, parasitandole de gratis un trabajo costoso y prefiere que el círculo sea cerrado donde los espectadores tambíen aporten para inspirar y así mejorar en este mundillo. 

En fin serafín, otros pagos son más verdes y fructíferos, lejos del mundanal ruído ::


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A lo que iba... Precios aproximados:
> 
> Precios aproximados:
> 
> ...



Sigo hablando de mi libro. 
13 días después +3,10% que sumado al 9.46% da como resultado un +12.85%.
Lo mejor de todo es que después de un chequeo rápido parece que todos los valores están sanotes


----------



## J-Z (17 Sep 2014)

Todo comienza permitiendo campar a sus anchas al jato y ahí ya tienes barra libre de troles a montones.

Mpbkmierdas es la digievolución natural del troleo, hasta el húngaro por chalado esquizofrénico era más simpático.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (17 Sep 2014)

a las 5 en capital bolsa radio, el representante de alken habla del NO a la opa de orange


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

j-z dijo:


> Todo comienza permitiendo campar a sus anchas al jato y ahí ya tienes barra libre de troles a montones.
> 
> Mpbkmierdas es la digievolución natural del troleo, hasta el húngaro por chalado esquizofrénico era más simpático.



ha dado en el clavo :Aplauso:


----------



## yuto (17 Sep 2014)

A estas horas el FTSE100 el único indice que se situa en negativo supongo que por la incertidumbre del referendum escoces.

Abro largos desde hoy hasta esperando los resultados del viernes entrando en 6.784.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

j-z dijo:


> Todo comienza permitiendo campar a sus anchas al jato y ahí ya tienes barra libre de troles a montones.
> 
> Mpbkmierdas es la digievolución natural del troleo, hasta el húngaro por chalado esquizofrénico era más simpático.



:´´´( no te gusto?

si os quiero un montón y os ayudo a ganar dinerito.

habéis visto p. telekom? con el subidón de ayer no se lo esperaban y han dejado una segunda oportunidad para entrar,. hoy si ha entrado pasta.

venga ya puede tirar a 1.96

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:05 ----------

os digo, mts suelo, subirá un 100%

y luego alguien pregunta, va a subir mts????'

os digo, ayer fcc soporte, hoy +2.3%

no lo véis que se de que hablo? no me llameis troll coño


----------



## Hannibal (17 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Así rapidito, hay algunos con necesidades de medicación, que vuelcan sus fustraciones aquí. Como la gente no tiene ganas de aguantar los complejos de tontos el gorro, depeches y multis varios, se han pirado. La mayoría a un foro privado, donde hemos trasladado nuestros trastos y blogs. Así que ahora dejamos nuestros niveles, puntos de giro etc allí, por cierto con bastante mala fortuna. El Ibex se dijo que bajaría hasta 10.746 y rebote a zonas 9xx, y pese a que se dijo una semana antes, se equivocaron en 9 puntos. :S



Si alguien piensa que sería bienvenido por allá, por favor que me mande un privado. Ya sabeís que no aporto mucho, pero al menos prometo no trollear o

@Robopoli: sigo pillado con las fcel, mira que no deshacerme de ellas cuando llegaron a 2.80 :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde antes del dividendo. Sí que se las ve con ganas de tirar para arriba, incluso esos que 3 que mencionas, aunque yo me saldré antes, en 2,20-2,40 o por ahí
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 16:23 ----------
> 
> ...





Spoiler


















calvopez es un insulto?

Cada vez tengo más claro que eres un multi de alguien. Que solo entró a enmierdar cuando Tono me decía que era un troll. Repito, que se lo aclaré por privado y pidió disculpas en público. En cambio usted sigue igual.


























Repito: Calvopez, hamado lidl, lo que sea, por favor, limpia el hilo, si no el foro, que ya no puedes, al menos el hilo.


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> me cuentan que ya más del 10% de accionistas estamos rejuntados para el No a la opa de jazztel.
> Algunos accionistas se están intentado poner en contacto con fidelity, para ver qué hacen y poder unirse al NO
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/571934-opa-de-orange-a-jazztel-no-terminada.html



llevo jaztel desde los 9,2
dudo entre vender o esperar
¿crees que puede subir más?


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si alguien piensa que sería bienvenido por allá, por favor que me mande un privado. Ya sabeís que no aporto mucho, pero al menos prometo no trollear o
> 
> @Robopoli: sigo pillado con las fcel, mira que no deshacerme de ellas cuando llegaron a 2.80 :ouch:



Por lo menos FCEL parece que han recuperado "algo" de tendencia alcista.
BLDP tiene mucha peor pinta :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> llevo jaztel desde los 9,2
> dudo entre vender o esperar
> ¿crees que puede subir más?



sueltalas ya , el riesgo es que la venta se tuerza , sueltalas y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Sep 2014)

*SP500 aún con una fuerte divergencia bajista no se separa de los 2000*


"No hay más que mirar al SP500 e introducir el MACD para darnos cuenta que el precio prosigue su marchamo alcista impreterrito pese a su divergencia bajista con el indicador de momento, y ojo es alcista tanto porque hace máximos como mínimos ascendentes pero si el MACD no se lo cree es por la sencilla razón, servidor diría que única que el precio sube por retención de papel, es decir lo inversores no venden, más que por compras y dinero fresco que esté llegando al mercado.

En Bolsacanaria creemos que Wall Street o RV USA está en fase COMPLACENCIA la fase previa a la de EUFORIA, es un estado donde la confianza es total y plena pero no estresa a los inversores para entrar y comprar sopena que se les vaya el tren sin ellos dentro, cuando el mercado cambia de COMPLACIENTE a EUFORICO entonces si, los inversores entran a tropel porque creen que se van quedar fuera de un nuevo desplazamiento alcista del precio.

Entonces las manos fuertes comprarán también, lo que generará a la vez que euforia, pánico comprador, las manos fuertes entonces para dar papel lo que hacen es vender el de sus bodegas, el papel viejo comprado de mucho más abajo para dárselo a manos llenas en plena vorágine compradora, cuando más o menos se apacigua la euforia o pánico comprador, las manos fuertes sueltan su úlitmo papel comprado sin que se note mucho.

Luego no compran más y ciclo alcista culminó todas sus fases, solo queda lo que todos sabemos, ¿cuando? no lo sabemos claro, pero ya tenemos nuestras marcas puestas. Por el momento si el burro va , arre burro señores. No seremos nosotros los que le pongamos obstáculos para que no siga arreando.




BolsaCanaria .info | SP500 aún con una fuerte divergencia bajista no se separa de los 2000


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Sep 2014)

mantenemos largos con tres cullons , espero gap al alza para mañana y subidon para configurar una trampa en isla ienso:


----------



## Crash (17 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Así rapidito, hay algunos con necesidades de medicación, que vuelcan sus fustraciones aquí. Como la gente no tiene ganas de aguantar los complejos de tontos el gorro, depeches y multis varios, se han pirado. La mayoría a un foro privado, donde hemos trasladado nuestros trastos y blogs. Así que ahora dejamos nuestros niveles, puntos de giro etc allí, por cierto con bastante mala fortuna. El Ibex se dijo que bajaría hasta 10.746 y rebote a zonas 9xx, y pese a que se dijo una semana antes, se equivocaron en 9 puntos. :S



Como su blog ya no está activo y no puedo seguirle allá donde va, aprovecho para agradecerle sinceramente todas sus aportaciones a este hilo.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

muy bien faes, que parece que despierta

aunque mirando todo, parece que hay mucha cosa en verde, y mucho más estaría si ITX no capitalizase tanto

y ebro haciendo lo mismo que ayer, a ver si cierra el gap y sube, copón


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

Bueno, mañana es el referendum escoces, yo creo que va a salir el No por goleada y la bolsa ni se inmutará, pero como salga el si, ¿creéis que se puede desplomar el índice inglés? ¿Véis entrada si se desploma? He estado ojeando un etf de iShares de uk por dividendos y estoy viendo si entrar.
¿Que opináis?


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> llevo jaztel desde los 9,2
> dudo entre vender o esperar
> ¿crees que puede subir más?



yo ya vendí ayer el 75%

me quedo el 25% a ver como queda el tema.....


----------



## Arracada (17 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No se yo si el dinamismo que ha llegado a tener este hilo en sus mejores momentos se puede comparar con los hilos de Rankia...



Hola. Los hilos de Rankia en temas de bolsa acostumbran a ser muy específicos, demasiado a veces creo yo, valores muy concretos. Mucho menos entretenidos desde luego. La solución: un HVEI35 en Rankia. 

Pero no se me cambien los nicks que luego el personal (es decir, yo), se nos despista :XX:


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo ya vendí ayer el 75%
> 
> me quedo el 25% a ver como queda el tema.....



si usted y el gato coinciden sera mejor vender
es mucha platita
salgo a 12,8


gracias


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> Bueno, mañana es el referendum escoces, yo creo que va a salir el No por goleada y la bolsa ni se inmutará, pero como salga el si, ¿creéis que se puede desplomar el índice inglés? ¿Véis entrada si se desploma? He estado ojeando un etf de iShares de uk por dividendos y estoy viendo si entrar.
> ¿Que opináis?



saldrá que no, y el eurgbp deberia bajar..

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:35 ----------




Dire dijo:


> si usted y el gato coinciden sera mejor vender
> es mucha platita
> salgo a 12,8
> 
> ...



no se crea que lo tengo muy claro, porque por técnico deberia ir a 13.8

pero cuando empiezan los jueguecitos de opas, ya sabemos como acaba.....


----------



## sr.anus (17 Sep 2014)

HVEI dep.

En cuanto venga el guano me juego la cuenta (que realmente me importa poco) que volvera el ritmo de mensajes, si os digo la verdad banearia al menos al 70% de los HVEIers incluido a mi mismo, por mi bajo nivel. Parafreando, nunca perteneceria a un club que admitiera a alguien como yo


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> saldrá que no, y el eurgbp deberia bajar..
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:35 ----------
> 
> ...



del resultado que salga aqui puede que en europa cambien mucho las cosas, sobre todo si finalmente gana la independencia, de ser asi, podría ser la situación europea aun mas inestable??


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

Pues si.

Me parece que me he precipitado

Mañana será otro día.

En cualquier caso....


----------



## ... (17 Sep 2014)

Ane, si tan convencido estás de que soy un multi (piensa el ladrón...) métame en su chupilista de ignorados, así se evita el disgusto de contestarme.

Pero si me ignora que sea de verdad, que luego se pone a responder y le toca disimular otra vez diciendo que entraste sin loguearte


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> del resultado que salga aqui puede que en europa cambien mucho las cosas, sobre todo si finalmente gana la independencia, de ser asi, podría ser la situación europea aun mas inestable??



saldrá que no independencia.

no hay huevos.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:46 ----------

yo creo que este foro, ha roto muchas cuentas con los cortos de los pesimistas....nadie quiere ya que suba la bolsa porque todos se han perdido la subida.

el ibex, antes de llegar a 12000 hará una bajada de 2000 pips, aho ya vereis como se llena.


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> saldrá que no independencia.
> 
> no hay huevos.
> 
> ...



en el ibex, creo que el objetivo bajista ya lo ha dado y que al romper la bajista, saldran arriba disparados


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, si tan convencido estás de que soy un multi (piensa el ladrón...) métame en su chupilista de ignorados, así se evita el disgusto de contestarme.
> 
> Pero si me ignora que sea de verdad, que luego se pone a responder y le toca disimular otra vez diciendo que entraste sin loguearte



no creo, que seas un troll, lo decía para que viese lo mismo que es cuando se acusa a otro de forma seria.


mi lista, lo creas o no, solo ignora a 2, un multitroll y un pesado.
y lo creas o no, no les leo salvo quoteo, o no logueado en curro.

pero usted sigue acusando y faltando, sin prueba alguna. Pregunte a la moderación si tiene dudas. Llevo desde 2007 aquí. Y creo que he aportado bastante al foro. Y nunca como "estafador".










*si la cosa es bien sencilla,* y tiene una fácil aclaración: que el admin del foro, haga público qué nicks hay bajo cada ip de los que han posteado en este hilo desde enero. se puede. y resuelve el 90% de las dudas. 

interesa? NO


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Sep 2014)

Venga. Nos íbamos a reir.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> en el ibex, creo que el objetivo bajista ya lo ha dado y que al romper la bajista, saldran arriba disparados



yo voy larguito

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 18:11 ----------

owneddd SACYR, una operación en el lado corto - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

Iberdrola:

En semanales ha marcado una triple divergencia bajista y parece que la está corrigiendo, pese a todo, sigue en el canal parece. Y además apoyándose en la MME13

El stop es el canal, para mí.
volumen para abajo va



en diario no está muy claro la dirección


----------



## vermer (17 Sep 2014)

A este ritmo de ignores, cuando entre en burbuja no me va a aparecer ni el título. Ya en su día una desastrosa moderación machacó la joya de la corona (ir-), en el que participé con ilusión. La parte fuerte político-económica se puede decir que desapareció.

Ahora es el turno de la parte bursátil. Esta vez por desgracia no he podido participar apenas dado que llevo poco más de 2 años enredando en valores y leyendo lo que puedo. Buena parte es lo que aquí han indicado foreros relevantes.

Qué desastre de moderación. Todo por confundir un foro con el psiquiátrico. Ojo, que hablamos de tíos a los que habría que recetar una camisa de fuerza, 24 horas al día.

Sólo espero que algún día pueda seguiros. Un saludo


----------



## Topongo (17 Sep 2014)

Venga anda quien crea que ane es un troll/multi que se lo haga mirar, no solo por los mensajes dr este hilo que con mayor o menor acierto intenta aportar y explicar el pirque de sus operaciones por no hablar de aportaciónes en otros hilos.
Pero bueno que siga la caza.


Esto parece ya el dia de la marmota
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Calopez, eres un inútil y un gilipollas.*
> 
> Tenías un buen foro. Interesante, con gente que escribía sobre economía y la burbuja inmobiliaria. Y que de vez en cuando escribían chorradas en la guardería o se ponían palotes en veteranos. Un buen foro, muy completo.
> 
> ...




empezar a dar una opinion insultando sin más, dice mucho de la categoría de la persona y saca toda la razon que se pueda tener

salvo que el que escribe sea otro trol multinick que aprovecha la coyuntura para meterse con calopez by the face

(opino...)


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Sep 2014)

Otro imtech....
La empresa en cuestión es la china Shenguan, que se mueve en el mismo negocio que la española Viscofán: las envolturas para productos cárnicos. 
Shenguan is latest Hong Kong-listed mainland firm under fraud spotlight | South China Morning Post 
Bestinver creo que es el principal accionista, aunque según el último informe del B.Internacional no supone más del 1% de su cartera. 
Era (o es) una empresa con una cuota impresionante en China, unos márgenes operativos altísimos, la posibilidad de expandirse fuera de China (donde casi no tenían presencia) y aunque en China le estaba entrando la competencia de Viscofán y otras multinacionales, se supone que el mercado va a seguir creciendo. 
La primera vez que eché un vistazo a sus cuentas a principios de año, me mosqueó que habían aumentado muchísimo en el balance sus inventarios y no daban ninguna explicación. Justificaban un estancamiento de los resultados por haber puesto en marcha nuevas líneas de producción que estaban aprendiendo a optimizar. 
En el informe del primer semestre de 2014 ya decían que habían tenido que liquidar los inventarios con descuentos y justificaban un empeoramiento de los beneficios diciendo que la gente consumía menos salchichas porque prefería productos frescos al tener más dinero... 

Otro caso mas estilo Imtech:
Una empresa alemana admite que sus directivos y dinero en China han desaparecido
Una empresa alemana admite que sus directivos y dinero en China han desaparecido - Público.es


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

Londres y Edimburgo iniciarán el viernes la negociación del traspaso de poderes a Escocia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (17 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> que te den por el culo, pecata



Eres un hijoputa que llega cuando nadie le ha llamado.

Ahora me baneáis lo cual me importa menos que lo que le pase a tu puta madre.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Iberdrola:
> 
> En semanales ha marcado una triple divergencia bajista y parece que la está corrigiendo, pese a todo, sigue en el canal parece. Y además apoyándose en la MME13
> 
> ...



Gracias Ane


----------



## Empatico (17 Sep 2014)

Porque habeis dicho que es Iberdrola pero sin ampliar se parece al SP500 


Durmiente dijo:


> Gracias Ane


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

vamos a ver

iberdrola. es venta.

hace 3 dias salieron 400 millones de euros en ventas..............

fin del debate.


----------



## Durmiente (17 Sep 2014)

El SP ha caido 10 puntos en un momento.

Ya ha reccuperado la mitad...

¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Misterio (17 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> El SP ha caido 10 puntos en un momento.
> 
> Ya ha reccuperado la mitad...
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado?



Que toca FED y en breve habla Yellen, de momento han bajado las compras de bonos a 15.000 millones, para el mes que viene se termina la fiesta.


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> saldrá que no, y el eurgbp deberia bajar..
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:35 ----------
> 
> ...



no me entrado la venta a 12,8
puedo esperar todavia con sl en 12, creo que subira

por AT es alcista sin que aparezcan signos de agotamiento mientras mantenga los 12,06 y 12,53e.


----------



## juan35 (17 Sep 2014)

JANUSSSSS!!!!!!

Iluminanos, estos romanos se han vuelto locos


----------



## Dire (17 Sep 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Eres un hijoputa que llega cuando nadie le ha llamado.
> 
> Ahora me baneáis lo cual me importa menos que lo que le pase a tu puta madre.



como esta la gente :ouch:


----------



## Misterio (17 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> No se que estará diciendo la Yellen, pero los USAnos están bota que te bota...



Tu que crees, que no suben tipos en la vida porque saben que se cae el chiringuito en menos de 2 telediarios y en cuanto vean que el PIB no sube y la inflación tampoco volverán a la compra de bonos.

Es una guerra de divisas no hay más aquí pierde el que menos imprima.


----------



## paulistano (17 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> como esta la gente :ouch:



POLE:Baile:


----------



## mfernama (17 Sep 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce algún screener de PRT para detectar acciones moviendose en un rango lateral bien definido?
> 
> AMD lleva lateral todo el año, oscilando entre 4 y 4.5 casi todo el tiempo, con puntuales bajadas hasta 3.5 o subidas hasta 5, y la venta de CALL me está resultando muy lucrativa. Me gustaría extender la estrategia a otras acciones, a poder ser USA por las comisiones más bajas.
> 
> ¿Conoceis algun screener así de PRT, o alguna web donde publiquen mercados laterales? También me sirven ideas para programar yo el screener. ¿Qué condiciones pondríais?



Pena de hilo con lo que se llegó a ser... y la generosidad de mucha gente que controla del tema, todavía tengo en la retina ARIAD, muchas gracias a todos los que dejaron aprender de ellos y que otros aprovechasen o no sus conocimientos de los mercados, que les vaya bien a todos.

Un rango lateral en semanal que he aprovechado alguna vez, ALTERA en semanal esta muy bien definido entre los 30 y 36, en CAIXABANK había otro también muy claro, y que puede que finalmente rompa por arriba.

Un saludo


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Sep 2014)

BME ha podido marcar una posible sección que la puede llevar a los 32,40 y si el mercado acompaña podría cerrar el gap que dejó un eurito mas arriba.

Mirando el gráfico de Ezentis y siempre teniendo en cuenta el chicharro que es lleva dos meses en los que ha podido hacer un pequeño suelo y si pasa los 0,90 cogería una muy buena pinta.

En Iberdrola a corto no le veo nada pero en el fondo la tendencia sigue siendo alcista.


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

buena subida dow despues de barrer, que cabrones...

bueno a por maximos.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 21:15 ----------

mañana sigue la fiesta alcistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Calopez, eres un inútil y un gilipollas.
> 
> Tenías un buen foro. Interesante, con gente que escribía sobre economía y la burbuja inmobiliaria. Y que de vez en cuando escribían chorradas en la guardería o se ponían palotes en veteranos. Un buen foro, muy completo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el aporte de karlos y sus moderatas ya lo has visto: baneo a vivomuriente que seguro que era uno de los foreros antiguos que entraba muy de cuando en cuando a descojonarse del jato 8:8:8:

Querida Pecata, nos leeremos en el otro pero hay un tema que debes entender: a karlos y sus muchachos les vale lo mismo un post de troll que un post de Einstein ....


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Venga anda quien crea que ane es un troll/multi que se lo haga mirar, no solo por los mensajes dr este hilo que con mayor o menor acierto intenta aportar y explicar el pirque de sus operaciones por no hablar de aportaciónes en otros hilos.
> Pero bueno que siga la caza.
> 
> 
> ...



A la peña se le va la pinza y lo mejor es no hacer caso...


----------



## Topongo (17 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, el aporte de karlos y sus moderatas ya lo has visto: baneo a vivomuriente que seguro que era uno de los foreros antiguos que entraba muy de cuando en cuando a descojonarse del jato 8:8:8:
> 
> Querida Pecata, nos leeremos en el otro pero hay un tema que debes entender: a karlos y sus muchachos les vale lo mismo un post de troll que un post de Einstein ....



Que el plimo palme es ya lo último que cabria esperar meawhile el hilos asaltado y troceado u ciertos nicks campan a sis anchas. .. en fin...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (17 Sep 2014)

tinobolsa se creó después de la discusión mía.tono.janus

para meter cizaña con ese nombre, claro está. no es tono


supongo


----------



## Namreir (17 Sep 2014)

Que carniceria con los bitcoins, unos cuantos van a salir trasquilados


----------



## ponzi (17 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> tu eres el listo del hilo, ¿verdad? jojojo





tonobolsa dijo:


> que te den por el culo, pecata



Esto como va uno insulta y le echan de este antro no??

Calopez, señor de los trolls, maldito inútil te vas a comer tu solito este nido de pulgas ,gremblings orcos y trolls. 


PIDO MI BANEO PERMANENTE

PUTOS TROLLS NO OS AGUANTÁIS NI ENTRE VOSOTROS


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (17 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> que te den por el ***, pecata




Reportado.

Les dejé antes del verano y ahora, a la vuelta, me encuentro un erial :-( Aprendí mucho en este hilo, y me reí a partes iguales. Allá donde vayan, gracias a los que hicieron grande a este hilo.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2014)

Vaya, vuelvo de vacaciones y me encuentro... ¿esto?

Señores no se rebajen... se supone que nosotros no somos como ellos...

A mí lo que más gustaba de este hilo era el buen rollo y el intercambio de puntos de vista entre gente inteligente...

Aprender no aprender... bueno de todo se puede aprender, también de lo malo... pero lo importante, al menos para mí, era lo primero.

--------
Llego a España y según me bajo del avión... lo primero que oigo es que Pedro Sánchez ha llamado a Sálvame para noséqué de los toros... me dieron ganas de echar a correr gritando "espereeen... no cierren la puertaaaa..., que me vuelvo con ustedes!!!"

Más vale que a Messi no le dé un tirón en el próximo partido... porque tiemblo de pensar quien pueda saltar al campo como masajista... de verdad...
--------
Yendo ya a los offtopics... el vete-y-ven que veo que ha hecho el SP... ha sido con muy poquito volumen... fuegos de artificio y poca chicha... 
o eso, o aquí el invento aún sigue de vacaciones...


Edito: No, "esto" no está vacaciones. Soy yo es que está como una erdapfel... el poco volumen es porque sólo estaba mirando los futuros de septiembre, cuando el negocio ya ha saltado a vencimiento Diciembre...


----------



## Arracada (17 Sep 2014)

Ostras vaya pena que esto acabe así. Entiendo perfectamente que todos los que habéis hecho grande el hilo lo dejéis asqueados. Como ya dije llevo muuuuuuuucho tiempo leyendo el hilo y he aprendido, me he reído y he ampliado horizontes "financieros" con vosotros. Acojonada con la crisis llegué a burbuja de chiripa y al poco tiempo os empecé a leer aunque sin entender nada. Sólo me registré cuando no tuve más remedio porque dejaba de ver las imágenes. Un día Bertok comentó que había mucha gente que leía en la sombra, y tenía razón, creo. 

Aportar al hilo yo no he podido por falta de nivel, pero antes de que os vayais todos (los buenos, los trolls no se van ni con agua hirviendo) mi agradecimiento sincero a todos vosotros (Ponzi, Janus, Bertok, Pecata, Market maker, Pollastre, pirata ... y los que me dejo en el tintero que se den por aludidos también). 

Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.

PD: medio en serio medio en broma, Janus pásate cuando tengas a bien a informar qué se hace con JCP, a ver cuando se vende y eso ... :´(


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Sep 2014)

el problema es q antes cada comentario sumaba y ahora cada comentario resta

antes la cosa era aportar (conocimiento, risas) y ahora la cosa es revancha o ver quien dice la sandez mas grande

pero somos los antiguos los q "elegimos" hacer caso a los nuevos, con eso les damos un valor q no tienen


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Sep 2014)

El apocalipsis llegara cuando el jato de un thanks...

Deberían permitir tener moderadores propios para el hilo, gente que llevara mucho tiempo por aqui y tuviera credibilidad... si Calopez lo dejara


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Sep 2014)

No citéis.

No soy un troll.

Nunca he dicho que ane lo sea. Respeto a los buenos foreros.

Simplemente dije que nos íbamos a echar unas risas si se hiciera efectiva su propuesta de desenmascarar multinicks. Torres muy altas.

Yo también participé en el hilo de -ir. Siempre a contracorriente. Me gané unos thanks. Mi línea era alertar sobre la intencionalidad del emisor.

Aquí participé en agosto. Hice unas preguntas (estúpidas) sobre la lateralidad del IBEX, comenté algo sobre la jerga bursátil que se gasta en estos lares (se dice así?) y un forero mítico me respondió, en síntesis, que fuera estudiao. Me cagué en tó que se menea, y no más que hicieron salir multinicks solidarios en defensa ciega de él mismo.

Por eso lo digo.


----------



## egarenc (17 Sep 2014)

entro, veo el ambiente que se ha creado, me cago en la mala gente que solo intenta destruirlo todo (y así va esta mierda país), y me voy a descansar....el sol sale cada día.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Sep 2014)

repoter masivo de foreros trolles, nunca lo he utilizado, pero podria ser la alternativa


----------



## Chila (17 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Gracias Ane



Iberdrola es el valor de la calma.
Canal perfecto, sin salirse por arriba ni por abajo.
Yo vengo desde los 4,30 o así, y ahí sigo.

Ahora hay momentos de duda, lógicamente.
Scottish Power.
Y el IBEX que no acaba de estirar.

Estando dentro, se sigue. Otra cosa es entrar ahora. Probablemente hay valores más jugosos, pero más arriesgados.

REspecto al devenir del hilo, todo esto viene de la absoluta falta de moderación.
Yo soy moderador en otro foro, y no se permite ni la mitad de la mitad que aquí.
Al mínimo trolleo, a la puta calle.

Me pasa como a todos, cada día leo menos y escribo menos.
Si alguno me considera apto para ese nuevo foro al que os estáis moviendo, rankias aparte, que me mande un privi, le estaré agradecido.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Iberdrola es el valor de la calma.
> Canal perfecto, sin salirse por arriba ni por abajo.
> Yo vengo desde los 4,30 o así, y ahí sigo.
> 
> ...



Me uno a la petición para la Casa de Campo.


----------



## atman (17 Sep 2014)

Twitter Suggests Scotland Is Going Solo - Bloomberg View


----------



## mpbk (17 Sep 2014)

aqui el problema es que nadie sabe de bolsa.

y el que cree que sabe, no sabe.


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Sep 2014)

Pues nada hombre, reportad, ignorad, comeos las pollas.

Echad la culpa de la decadencia a los bárbaros.

Sed felices. Iros a rankia.

(O a la Casa de campo umm)


----------



## bertok (17 Sep 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El apocalipsis llegara cuando el jato de un thanks...
> 
> Deberían permitir tener moderadores propios para el hilo, gente que llevara mucho tiempo por aqui y tuviera credibilidad... si Calopez lo dejara


----------



## Captain Julius (17 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> entro, veo el ambiente que se ha creado, me cago en la mala gente que solo intenta destruirlo todo (y así va esta mierda país), y me voy a descansar....el sol sale cada día.



A ti se te ve buena gente.

Que Dios te bendiga. Y te lo pague con muchos thanks.

Yo también me voy a rankia, por no veros.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Gamesa ya cumplió su penitencia
el gráfico que pone es el mismo que puse hace 2 días, luego si yo lo he visto, es que lo ha bvisto el 90% de la gente... cuidado ::


----------



## burbujito1982 (18 Sep 2014)

yo antes seguía con bastante interés el hilo, y después de años incluso me atreví a entrar y preguntar para seguir aprendiendo.

ahora cada vez es más necesario leerlo en diagonal y sólo parándose con los "conocidos".

sólo me gustaría hacer una petición: si al final este hilo se va a la mierda me encantaría recibir un privado o una pista para saber donde encontrar (leer) a los que hicieron grande el HVEI

Adjunto mis credenciales (ya lo he hecho alguna vez)

57.24% de rentabilidad, cartera Pelotazo en Bolsia.com

He de reconocer que soy tan buen gestor porque perdí la contraseña y no me he molestado en recuperarla ::

y eso que llevo las anarrosas que todavía no me he atrevido a comprar de verdad :8:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Twitter Suggests Scotland Is Going Solo - Bloomberg View



Tal como están las cosas yo voto porque saldrá el no...


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Sep 2014)

Vais a permitir que los troles esos se carguen este hilo?

Pensaba que había mas cojones en este subforo


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Tal como están las cosas yo voto porque saldrá el no...



yo apuesto por un YES en todas las ciudades menos en la capi

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:09 ----------

Iberdrola, interesada en una eléctrica en EEUU valorada en 15.473 millones - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 17:16 ----------

CAF lineal
CAF log


----------



## antoniussss (18 Sep 2014)

Bueno, sólo escribo como ánimo a todos los veteranos que han alimentado el hilo, aunque por ahora no comparto el invertir en bolsa siguiendo grafiquitos, por eso de que se necesita muuucho tiempo y la verdad es que en ese "tipo de apuesta" soy bastante discrepante... Sin embargo, me he entretenido leyendoos cada mes y la verdad es que como bien he dicho ya en algunos hilos, este foro se a convertido en una pocilga....


Lo que antes era un paraíso de información, desde muchos puntos de vista, y sobre todo, argumentada, se ha convertido en:

- Todos sin ningún tipo de argumentación contra empleados públicos (Sobre todo temas en los que pueda existir algún resquemor y prejuicios para poder alimentarlo... Profesores, Profesores Universitarios, Médicos)

-Todos contra comprar una vivienda (Que en burbuja no fuera la mejor opción, no quiere decir que hoy en día no haya grandes chollos para invertir, y precios aceptables para vivir.

-Todos contra las mujeres (Que el pequeñísimo número de denuncias falsas, es orden del día al 99% de mujeres maltratadas)

-Rascismo, fascismo, nacionalismo, xenofobia absoluta en temas calientes

-NEP

-Casapapis Vs NoCasapapis sin ningún tipo de argumentación




......... Si hubiera todavía alguna argumentación (AynRandiano), pues bueno, todavía podemos usar el ejercicio intelectual, pero todos los hilos parecen Gran Hermano.........



Y por tanto, por supuesto, todo llega a este hilo.


Me he fijado que si antes había páginas y páginas de hilos para leer, con muchos comentarios bien razonados, ahora no hay casi ni 1 página y con basura y mierda sin argumentación......


Así pues, a este foro le queda poco tiempo, y habrá que ir mirando otras alternativas.

Saludos a todos


----------



## amago45 (18 Sep 2014)

Hoy referendum escocés y Yellen que habla por la tarde. Día movidito que sería preferible ver desde la barrera y no operar

Ánimo y no desesperemos, espero que Calopez haga su trabajo y trate de limpiar hilos, pero este hilo ahora mismo tiene muy mala pinta

Aquí seguiremos intentando aportar valor

Pecata, fue un placer leerla :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mal asunto el no haber superado la resistencia 10940 con gap , el fin es near :ouch:

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 09:07 ----------

cerramos largos 10955 en 10935 :: y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

ane tus gráficos son muy basicos.

no hay suficiente en trazar rayas y saber que es un hch.

bueno ibex se va donde dije ayer


----------



## Xiux (18 Sep 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Hoy referendum escocés y Yellen que habla por la tarde. Día movidito que sería preferible ver desde la barrera y no operar
> 
> Ánimo y no desesperemos, espero que Calopez haga su trabajo y trate de limpiar hilos, pero este hilo ahora mismo tiene muy mala pinta
> 
> ...




Buen Dia,

Una apuesta para el Referendum Escoces?

Empiezo:

SALE NO


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

sale no referendum


abro largos oil


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

Va a salir el si :Baile:

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 09:29 ----------

que no se entera ustec , saldra casi que si :rolleye:


----------



## atman (18 Sep 2014)

Sobre Escocia, la verdad es que sé muy poco... pero yo diría que los más motivados para ir a votar son los independentistas. Así que es mucho más probable que gane el YEA si la abstención es alta, de lo contrario, si el voto en general se moviliza, lo más probable es que gane el NAY.

Conclusión: los datos de participación pueden mover mercado.


----------



## romanrdgz (18 Sep 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> A ti se te ve buena gente.
> 
> Que Dios te bendiga. Y te lo pague con muchos thanks.
> 
> Yo también me voy a rankia, por no veros.



Os estáis yendo a Rankia? Cual es el hilo? ienso:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Empiezo el dia, vamos a los 950 de nuevo. Han hecho el amago de tirarlo pero esta visto que no.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

bonito hchi en arcelor...

esta nos va dar pasta.


----------



## Galifrey (18 Sep 2014)

Buenas,

No posteaba desde antes de verano, puesto que poco tenía que aportar. En este tiempo he tomado un par de decisiones sobre mi cartera y me gustaría ponerlas en común.

Se ha cumplido un año desde que empecé en esto y, curiosamente, he llegado a las mismas conclusiones a las que había llegado antes de empezar. La diferencia es que lo que se ahora lo se "en carnes", después de haber cometido todas las gilipoyeces contra las que ya estaba advertido. 

Me comí un -50% en gow, un -20 en nat, un -10 en grf, etc... Tambíen he vendido acciones sacándoles para pipas que si hubiese mantenido me habrían dado buenos rendimientos, como Cie, Tre o e.on.

Y bueno, como decía he llegado a lo siguiente: no tengo ni puta idea y creerse listo en esto es peligroso. Es por ello que ya se que mi perfil ha de ser defensivo y tirando a vago. Buscaré en mi cartera cuatro criterios: seguridad en el dividendo, poca volatilidad, empresas poco dadas a las sorpresas (de calidad), máxima diversificación.

Elijo cuatro areas: Hispanistán, USA, Europa y emergentes.

En hispanistan acciones, las que ya tengo. Para el resto etf's.

Os planteo la cartera y os expongo mis dudas:

*Hispanistan-Acciones*

Enagas
Viscofan
BME
Caf

Aquí me faltaría añadir una.

*Usa-ETF*

*VIG (vanguard dividend)*

Iré haciendo aportaciones periódicas según liquidez.

Me falta elegir un etf parecido al Vig para europa y otro para paises emergentes. Mis criterios son:

-Dividendo creciente
-A ser posible que no sean de Vanguard para no tener todos los huevos con la misma gestora.

Un saludo a todos y no seáis marichas, vale que hay peña rara pero ¿habéis visto la calle?


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

subidón fcc, subo stop min semanales.s

seeeee


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Sep 2014)

Espero que la rotura de los 12 en Credit Agricole sea buena.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

ibex subirá 40 pips.
200€.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Bueno pues visto lo visto y tal y como esta el panorama, Calopez y los suyos han conseguido lo que querian: dividir y enfrentar.

Vete a freir monas Calopez, has creado un engendro que te queda grande y no tienes ni puta idea de como gestionarlo. 

Enhorabuena por follarte un hilo y un foro como este.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 10:06 ----------

A ver que ha pasado para este pepinazo.

Voy a mirar. 950 pulverizados. Vamos a los 11k de nuevo.

Vuelta a maximos en todos los indices. Yellen hdlgp, todo esta en tu mano.


----------



## James Bond (18 Sep 2014)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno, sólo escribo como ánimo a todos los veteranos que han alimentado el hilo, aunque por ahora no comparto el invertir en bolsa siguiendo grafiquitos, por eso de que se necesita muuucho tiempo y la verdad es que en ese "tipo de apuesta" soy bastante discrepante... Sin embargo, me he entretenido leyendoos cada mes y la verdad es que como bien he dicho ya en algunos hilos, este foro se a convertido en una pocilga....
> 
> 
> Lo que antes era un paraíso de información, desde muchos puntos de vista, y sobre todo, argumentada, se ha convertido en:
> ...



+1 Completamente de acuerdo contigo, el foro se ha convertido en un estercolero lleno de trolls, fachillas, xenófobos, ultras de izquierda y de derecha, etc. Nada que ver con lo que era allá por el 2006-2009. 

Pero yo aun veía una luz de esperanza en la oscuridad, que era este hilo el cual llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo aunque no suelo postear mucho.

Pero poco a poco también se esta marchitando, se fueron grandes foreros aunque también entro sangre nueva con buenas intenciones. El problema es que por cada buen forero que ha dejado el hilo han entrado 4 impresentables.

Me uno también a la petición que ha comentado otro compañero de que, si en algún lugar se encuentran posteando los ilustres de este hilo, me pasen un enlace por privado.

Un saludo y gracias a los que siguen escribiendo desinteresadamente informando y ayudando.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

ibex 40 pips ejecutados.

fcc disparada. jojo entré en minimos, os acordáis??????????????


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

975, venga llevadlo ahi si me leeis.

Owned trollitico.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Entro en rankia y me da un error al paginar.
Se rumorea que han fichado a Calvolopez de administrador de chistemas.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

fcc ane: loses. haciendo casos a los analistos de nose que gestora

mpbk: compra en minimos obj 24 con un stop minimo.

soy mejor que un gestor en bolsa, me lo como.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Hecho, otros 20 pipos mas, chapo y listo por hoy.

40 pipos... leer por tener ojos, que castigo.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Sep 2014)

Cinco motivos por los que la Fed acabará con el dinero barato - Blogs de El Observatorio del IE


----------



## Durmiente (18 Sep 2014)

¿Creeis que llegará a enfrentarse a los 11.000 .... hoy?

(Pregunto ...)


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ibex subirá 40 pips.
> 200€.



dicho y hecho.

y se va a máximos, pero en resistencia se cierran largos


este hilo, iria bien si me quedase yo de capo y vosotros me hacéis caso.

seria el mejor hilo de la historia en burbuja.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Creeis que llegará a enfrentarse a los 11.000 .... hoy?
> 
> (Pregunto ...)



En mi opinion, antes del cierre no se. La blanquita hablara a las 20: 00h supongo.

A partir de ahi lo que sea.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 10:18 ----------

Y subimos 20 pipos mas. Ni puta idea el maestroll.

Reporter masivo en marcha.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

al final 55

ole y ole


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Creeis que llegará a enfrentarse a los 11.000 .... hoy?
> 
> (Pregunto ...)



En ello parecen estar, de todas formas hoy es un buen día para agarrarse los machen porque algún que otro gordo puede estar con el dedo sobre la tecla y mirando de reojo a un lado y otro, y ya se sabe lo que suele pasar... llega el listo de turno y explota un globo para remover el río 

Observemos


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Morosidad de la banca española

De nuevo al alza al 13,15%


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

hoy 520 de fcc
240 de mts

310 del ibex....

que siga la fiestaaaaaaaaaaaa

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 10:23 ----------

y mis unicredit, aiiiiiiiiiiiii es que llevo de todo. 100k de inversión


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El apocalipsis llegara cuando el jato de un thanks...
> 
> Deberían permitir tener moderadores propios para el hilo, gente que llevara mucho tiempo por aqui y tuviera credibilidad... si Calopez lo dejara



brillante !!

hagamos un referendun como los escoceses

propongo al sr. muertoviviente que cumple los requesitos de llevar mucho tiempo, saber de bolsa y tener credibilidad

en segundo lugar propongo a Janus que tambien ha demostrado su credibilidad y no tener pelos en la lengua para atacar los trolles


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

veis, salimos del ibex y ya cae, salida en max como siempre.


os quiero, si se superan máximos se va a 11200

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 10:30 ----------




Dire dijo:


> brillante !!
> 
> hagamos un referendun como los escoceses
> 
> ...



y yo no estoy en la lista...si soy el mejor

as visto fcc?????? en minimos entre con un stop de 0.2€ y a 24 que se va

pasajeros al treen


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

jaztel no sube, ganas de vender ya

en ELE tengo buenas plusvalias y viendo el panorama tengo intencion de salirme. 
La duda que tengo es si esperar al dividendo para convertir pluvalias en dividendos excentos (si se paga este año) o salirme ya. ¿Que opinais?
Por cierto aparte creo que tambien los beneficios de Enersis que ahora son para la hacienda española van a pasar a ser de la italiana, ¿no?


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> brillante !!
> 
> hagamos un referendun como los escoceses
> 
> ...



Iba a reírme de lo de proponer al jato como moderador, pero luego me he acordado de lo que tenemos por moderadores "de verdad", y he decidido que mejor me voy a llorar un rato.

El Ibex bien, gracias. Como buen Trolaco multinick CM  dije que yo veía esto con más ganas de peponeo que otra cosa, creo que voy a vender, que paso de que la Yellen me convierta en su putita.


----------



## Marathonman (18 Sep 2014)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo malo fue cuando alguien o alguienes decidieron que había que acabar con este hilo, porque estaba dejando a la altura del betún a numerosos ejpertitos supuestamente profesionales. El daño que hacía este hilo no era los beneficios que generaba para las gacelas, ni las pérdidas que pudiesen sufrir los leoncios. El daño, en mi opinión, era el que sufrían los asesores que vivían de publicar informes que no valían un duro en comparación con lo que se ofrecía aquí, gratis.
> 
> Y no puedo dejar de pensar que ese es el origen del grupo de usuarios que, de manera concertada, han hundido el hilo.



+10.000
Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

fortaleza ibex.

se va a máximos.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 10:38 ----------

los informes de los expertos, están todos manipulados, no saben nada de analisis técnico, viven de hacer informes de mierda y salir en la radio para no decir nada.

los que hacemos el buen trabajo somos los especuladores como yo, que lo compartimos todo, y ganamos.

y gratis.


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> fortaleza ibex.
> 
> se va a máximos.



la que ha liado el referendun de escocia

si le sienta tan bien a los mercados que lo hagan pronto en cataluña


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> la que ha liado el referendun de escocia
> 
> si le sienta tan bien a los mercados que lo hagan pronto en cataluña



Coño ya ha sido??

Tiene ud. la maquina del tiempo?? ::::::

Jodamos.

Por cierto no me deja abrir un hilo sobre la morosidad bankaria. Vaya pitorreo.



> You are only allowed to send 3 threads within 1 hours. Please try again later.



Y no abro un hilo hace meses.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

firma nueva


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Vais a permitir que los troles esos se carguen este hilo?
> 
> Pensaba que había mas cojones en este subforo



que se puede hacer? solo somos gacelones
si numerosas webs profesionales y expertos bursatiles de talla mundial atacan de forma coordinada para hechar a la gente que oporta es imposible

ellos tiene muchos mas miedos economicos, el que tiene la pasta tiene el poder

al final llevaran a la gente a los foros que espamean



> Iniciado por *The Hellion*
> Lo malo fue cuando alguien o alguienes decidieron que había que acabar con este hilo, porque estaba dejando a la altura del betún a numerosos ejpertitos supuestamente profesionales. El daño que hacía este hilo no era los beneficios que generaba para las gacelas, ni las pérdidas que pudiesen sufrir los leoncios. El daño, en mi opinión, era el que sufrían los asesores que vivían de publicar informes que no valían un duro en comparación con lo que se ofrecía aquí, gratis.
> 
> Y no puedo dejar de pensar que ese es el origen del grupo de usuarios que, de manera concertada, han hundido el hilo.


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2014)

Conspiración de expertos profesionales para hundir el hilo, vinieron los CMs de las profundidades del Averno, ataque coordinado de usuarios...:bla:

Claro tío. Una pena que unas participaciones y una comunidad tan intachable como la de burbuja la hundan desde fuera, hoygan...


----------



## Chila (18 Sep 2014)

Iberdrola para arriba.
No tan mal durmiente, tenga paciencia.
Esperemos el no en Escocia, y a seguir subiendo.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Alguna noticia? Parece que los futuros usanos están dando un respingo...


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Alguna noticia? Parece que los futuros usanos están dando un respingo...



"Noticias" como tales, no, pero hoy la bolsa tiene más excusas que Mourinho. Entre el referendum de Escocia y lo que diga la chica Ye-llen tienen para mover esto 300 pipos arriba y abajo sin sudar . Yo personalmente paso de estar dentro de índices ahora.


----------



## Topongo (18 Sep 2014)

Estando en liquidez personalmente ni me planteo entrar en nada hoy.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

Buenos días.

Dentro de Catalana 24,33
Dentro Tubos 2,52

(mantengo faes-nat-ebr) para ct

mirando caf-adv-zot-azk


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

yo venci a los pringaos de bolsa canaria.


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Conspiración de expertos profesionales para hundir el hilo, vinieron los CMs de las profundidades del Averno, ataque coordinado de usuarios...:bla:
> 
> Claro tío. Una pena que unas participaciones y una comunidad tan intachable como la de burbuja la hundan desde fuera, hoygan...



oiga que yo no afirmo nada

es lo que dice la gente que lleva mucho tiempo en el hilo, sus motivos tendran para pensar eso


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Enga... os pongo unas growth a buen precio y con buenas perspectivas.... 

CSIQ Forward PE 9.65
LABL Forward PE 15.91
WLDN Forward PE 16.74

Para observar CMG. Está en una canal estrecho y tocando justo la S1. Esta la pongo a un lado porque no especialmente barata.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Rompiendo los 11k.

Este inutil no acierta ni contemplando todas las opciones:



Carpatos dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?
> 
> La demanda de los bancos en los TLTROS del BCE ha sido mucho menor de lo esperado con 82.500 millones de euros cuando se esperaba entre 100.000 y 150.000. Esto no ha gustado a las bolsas.





---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 11:42 ----------

Es el momento ideal para la hora de comer meter un reversal de aficion.

Estan calentando mucho el ambiente.


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

salgo de jazztel en 12,75 desde 9,3, enagosto

entro en pop en 5,08, divergencia alcista, hasta los 5,50 a corto

esto tiene pinta de irse a 11350 mañana


----------



## ... (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Dentro de Catalana 24,33
> Dentro Tubos 2,52
> ...



Ya te quitaste las OLE?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

en CAF, mirando con las BB tras estrechamiento, y velas diarias, esto mismo que está haciendo ahora, lo hizo 29 abril, y el día siguiente se despertó con velote y gap.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 03:59 ----------




... dijo:


> Ya te quitaste las OLE?



a 0,41. está puesto hace 2 días creo
sí. a 0,415 no había forma de que las comprasen


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en CAF, mirando con las BB tras estrechamiento, y velas diarias, esto mismo que está haciendo ahora, lo hizo 29 abril, y el día siguiente se despertó con velote y gap.



bien visto, pueden querer repetir la jugada

gracias, lo tengo en cuenta si me salta el sl del pop en 4,9

estos son aportes y foreros que dan calidad al hilo


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> salgo de jazztel en 12,75 desde 9,3, enagosto
> 
> entro en pop en 5,08, divergencia alcista, hasta los 5,50 a corto
> 
> esto tiene pinta de irse a 11350 mañana



buena operación.


----------



## Muttley (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en CAF, mirando con las BB tras estrechamiento, y velas diarias, esto mismo que está haciendo ahora, lo hizo 29 abril, y el día siguiente se despertó con velote y gap.



Yo aguanto todavía un poquito para entrar. Es para quedármela unos años.
A corto o medio...una entrada perfecta en doble suelo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sale no referendum
> 
> 
> abro largos oil



ole ole ole ole y ole el oillllllllllllll


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo aguanto todavía un poquito para entrar. Es para quedármela unos años.
> A corto o medio...una entrada perfecta en doble suelo. Enhorabuena.



Sí, sí. A eso me refiero, que mejor paciencia. Se puede esperar un poco.









el ibex de momento ha hecho en diario un HC y un hombro


----------



## erpako (18 Sep 2014)

Oigan y como ven Telefónica de cara al dividendo del 7-11?.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

fuera de tubos intradia. 

2.52-2.645 (ha cerrado el gap por arriba y posible toque de pullback a una directriz perdida)


edito: 2,66 maldito! bueno, hay que pensar en lo ganado.


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Sep 2014)

El jilo no será lo que era con los grandes ilustres, pero los que sigamos por aquí de vez en cuando podemos seguir aportando a nuestra manera. 
De todas formas, no dramaticemos, mirando sólo los últimos días se aprecia claramente que es una única persona con varias cuentas quien está ametrallando el hilo continuamente. No hay más que obviarlo, a mi ya ni me hace falta el ignore, simplemente se salta y ya está.
Tranquilidad, se cansará y las cosas volverán a su sitio, con mayor o menor esplendor, pero todo volverá. 
No dejemos que un pringado con ganas de revancha (se llevo muchos palos) se de el gustazo de creer que ha acabado con algo así.

No obstante, si hay desbandada no sean mamones y acuérdense de mi que siga picando miguicas de pan. Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Sep 2014)

No me funciona la contraseña de la cdc.

(Llevaba tanto tiempo sin leer los hilos que igual ya no soy bien recibido, a saber qué le echan al gin-tonic por allí a estas alturas).


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> El jilo no será lo que era con los grandes ilustres, pero los que sigamos por aquí de vez en cuando podemos seguir aportando a nuestra manera.
> De todas formas, no dramaticemos, mirando sólo los últimos días se aprecia claramente que es una única persona con varias cuentas quien está ametrallando el hilo continuamente. No hay más que obviarlo, a mi ya ni me hace falta el ignore, simplemente se salta y ya está.
> Tranquilidad, se cansará y las cosas volverán a su sitio, con mayor o menor esplendor, pero todo volverá.
> No dejemos que un pringado con ganas de revancha (se llevo muchos palos) se de el gustazo de creer que ha acabado con algo así.
> ...



no hacer caso a los trols es lo mejor

mi aporte

si escocia dice no, el ibex rompera maximos mañana en el vencimiento.

apuesto por encima de los 11250 para mañana, hoy cierre en 11.050 que es donde toca el 61,8% de recuperacion de todo el descenso previo


----------



## yuto (18 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> A estas horas el FTSE100 el único indice que se situa en negativo supongo que por la incertidumbre del referendum escoces.
> 
> Abro largos desde hoy hasta esperando los resultados del viernes entrando en 6.784.



47% en positivo desde ayer y como dije a aguantar hasta mañana que se anuncie la victoria del NO.

Como gane el sí me como un epic fail de los que hacen historia ::


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

El LTR... de Droghos termina en rotundo fracaso.


----------



## Dire (18 Sep 2014)

arcelor ha roto la bajista, podría ser la clavicular de formacion hch invertida
podria irse a los 13 a cortoienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

el ibex ha hecho un doble techo de manual , en dos meses cerraremos el gap 8650


----------



## yuto (18 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex ha hecho un doble techo de manual , en dos meses cerraremos el gap 8650



Este mensaje me suena. :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

a vigilar el hchi posible de mts. con manos dentro


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Alguien está haciendo dinero a paladas en DLIA y no soy yo ::


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Este mensaje me suena. :ouch:



los novatos utilizando sus dotes de analisis técnico jajajaj
que patético

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 16:23 ----------

joder se podia apostar por el no de escocia......y yo sin saber. en empresas de apuestas

hubiese apostado 1000€ que no.

gano en todo, esta vez también, no a independencia escocia.

donde puedo apostar?

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 16:31 ----------

OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LAS FCC. me comi a bolsacanariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

primer obj 16.6

segundo 25


----------



## h2o ras (18 Sep 2014)

El Menda: Mpbk es Gay


----------



## ... (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a vigilar el hchi posible de mts. con manos dentro



¿Cómo llevas el culito con las FAES?


----------



## mofeta (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a vigilar el hchi posible de mts. con manos dentro



Ha pegado ya varios viajes hacia abajo tras amagar alcista. Tiene gaps por cubrir más abajo. Acción difícil


----------



## Arracada (18 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me uno a la petición para la Casa de Campo.



Tú también, Bruto? ::

Yo es que no me atrevo ni a pedirlo ... Pero también me gustaría, claro estáo


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

El sp en maximos maximilianos.

Esto o se agota o le meten hasta 2020.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 17:32 ----------

El vix hostiando, pero mas alto que en los ultimos maximos = mas recorrido al alza.

Cuidado con los escocíos.


----------



## Montegrifo (18 Sep 2014)

Queda alguien en el carbón? Quizá va siendo buen momento para promediar... ya sabéis que no hay nada que me guste más que un cuchillo cayendo


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Por cierto, me hace gracia que la mayor parte de la peña trollera gana siempre pase lo que pase en los indices.

Curioso hecho. Como se nota que el dinero ficticio no duele.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 17:35 ----------

SP por encima de 2010, y el dow cerrando sobre los 17250+.

Vaya escenarios.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Queda alguien en el carbón? Quizá va siendo buen momento para promediar... ya sabéis que no hay nada que me guste más que un cuchillo cayendo



Pues mirando solamente la gráfica parece que hoy está rebotando en el soporte pero cualquiera le mete el diente a esta... Yo por lo menos no y hoy menos con la que le están dando :no::cook:


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

Otro dia mas con nuevos maximos historicos en el S&P


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

bueno wapiximos.

t,reunidos se despierta con objetivos con cumplir.
la clavada de fcc buenisima.

dire buena entrada a popular.


----------



## Chila (18 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues mirando solamente la gráfica parece que hoy está rebotando en el soporte pero cualquiera le mete el diente a esta... Yo por lo menos no y hoy menos con la que le están dando :no::cook:



Cuando haga un suelo como dios manda, se puede pensar.
Incluso así...no sé.

Iberdrolas capullonas. Subidón hasta la hora de comer, y después a languidecer.
Si sale el no en Escocia, mañana más verdes, pero esperaremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

La independencia de Escocia sera tomada por europa como un hecho consumado y sin duda sera el fin de España como nacion ienso:

los referendums en la piel de toro seran inevitables :ouch:


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

No se a vosotros, pero a mi me encantaria una victoria del SI y contemplar el espectaculo desde el salon de casa con una enorma bolsa de palomitas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2014)

Moderacion propia para el hilo del IBEX - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

Expain is over my friends, the time of europa has arrived to an end, and we are here, just now, in front of our future, a shadow of our past.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> No se a vosotros, pero a mi me encantaria una victoria del SI y contemplar el espectaculo desde el salon de casa con una enorma bolsa de palomitas.



Nunca mejor dicho , contemplaras el espectaculo , pero no desde sino en casa :abajo:


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Nunca mejor dicho , contemplaras el espectaculo , pero no desde sino en casa :abajo:



Tengo la despensa llena de latunes, un AK47 y municion suficiente para liquidar una horda de zombis de proporciones biblicas.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Tengo la despensa llena de latunes, un AK47 y municion suficiente para liquidar una horda de zombis de proporciones biblicas.



pero careces de huevos :o


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero careces de huevos :o



Que va, tengo montones, ya me he he hecho con un gallo y docena y media de Gallinas, me garantizan entre 8 y 12 huevos diarios. Los pienso usar en el futuro mercado de trueque.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Sep 2014)

no me referia a esa clase de huevos :o


----------



## lonchabajista (18 Sep 2014)

mañana me esquilmaran un poco supongo..me he quedado abierto rn el ibex..pero a un punto el.pip..

si gana el no..xreereis que abriran con un gap al alza?


----------



## MattCoy (18 Sep 2014)

lonchabajista dijo:


> mañana me esquilmaran un poco supongo..me he quedado abierto rn el ibex..pero a un punto el.pip..
> 
> si gana el no..xreereis que abriran con un gap al alza?



El que gane el no está descontado (de que te crees que viene la subida de hoy), lo que sería raro sería que ganara el si, y entonces, si que tendremos gap, pero a la baja...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que va, tengo montones, ya me he he hecho con un gallo y docena y media de Gallinas, me garantizan entre 8 y 12 huevos diarios. Los pienso usar en el futuro mercado de trueque.






8-12 huevos diarios?

porbres gallinas


----------



## lonchabajista (18 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> El que gane el no está descontado (de que te crees que viene la subida de hoy), lo que sería raro sería que ganara el si, y entonces, si que tendremos gap, pero a la baja...



gracias....mañana espero salirme sin muchas perdidas...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Cómo llevas el culito con las FAES?



Poco elegante es usted como troll intentando reirse de las entradas de la gente.



En respuesta, sigo dentro, de momento en verde, no sé porqué me iba a escocer.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Poco elegante es usted como troll intentando reirse de las entradas de la gente.
> 
> 
> 
> En respuesta, sigo dentro, de momento en verde, no sé porqué me iba a escocer.



Entraste en mts? Ando con la mosca en la oreja para entrar


----------



## Skhu (18 Sep 2014)

Yo sí que entré hoy en MTS...Cerró justo sobre la bajista y le tenía echado el ojo desde hace tiempo.

De todas formas es una acción que va muy por libre y es bastante erratica


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Entraste en mts? Ando con la mosca en la oreja para entrar



no, tiene tanto agujero por debajo....

en chart veo un HCHi en diario
en AT la vela de hoy no es buena y está en el límite de arriba de varias bandas (titan-bb...)


la entrada buena era más abajo, creo que es más el riesgo que el beneficio a corto....

igual decloban puede mirarnos el riesgo-stop








esta semana en fibotime me daba máx y min... ha cumplido de momento.
y el limite por arriba son los 11,90 aprox






claro que si miramos en log, cuadra la explicación a los gaps, ha roto
(son diferentes tiempos)










desde luego a corto, pide prudencia y quizás corregir... luego si eso..


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no, tiene tanto agujero por debajo....
> 
> en chart veo un HCHi en diario
> en AT la vela de hoy no es buena y está en el límite de arriba de varias bandas (titan-bb...)
> ...



Que tal ves gamesa?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues mirando solamente la gráfica parece que hoy está rebotando en el soporte pero cualquiera le mete el diente a esta... Yo por lo menos no y hoy menos con la que le están dando :no::cook:



A mi me da igual que baje, yo siempre llevo 2000 acciones.

(Reflexiones carboneras)


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | El claro patrón de suelo de ARCELOR
Confesamos honesta y abiertamente que de ARCELOR venimos hablando bien y hemos dado siempre una opinión muy favorable ya que para el entorno alcista en que está nuestro mercado este valor tiene una ecuación rentabilidad riesgo muy interesante. Pero vamos cada vez que hablamos de esta serie el mercado nos ridiculiza con descensos contra natura y un comportamiento técnico totalmente anómalo que incluso no se podría calificar ni de bajista siquiera. Que somos “gafes” que le vamos a hacer, pero no por ello vamos a cambiar de opinión.

Nosotros pensamos de ARCELOR lo mismo que la semana pasada, que el mes pasado, que el trimestre pasado, que el semestre pasado y que el año pasado incluso ahí esta nuestra hemeroteca, para esta casa MTS está en un claro PATRON DE SUELO en HCH INVERTIDO que tiene por objetivo los 18.6 euros dado que ahi se cumpliría el objetivo figura y es por donde anda el 61,8% de recuperación de todo el ciclo bajista anterior.





















en mts hay un hchi en diario y otro en semanal mayor


----------



## ... (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Poco elegante es usted como troll intentando reirse de las entradas de la gente.
> 
> 
> 
> En respuesta, sigo dentro, de momento en verde, no sé porqué me iba a escocer.



El elegante es usted riéndose de la calva del administrador del foro (habría que verte a ti...)

---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 21:55 ----------

No hay día que no pongas enlaces a BolsaCanaria, al final vamos a pensar que te pagan a 0,20 el mensaje...


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Otro subnormal mas al ignore.

Supermaximos del sp. Brutal zapatilla y un volumen de mierda.

Cierre en maximos.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Pues al final parece que ANR no ha aguantado el soporte. 
Perdidos los $3.19 ni p.i. de donde estaría el siguiente nivel.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

El referendum saldra no, por huevos. Ya se encargaran de que sea asi. Todos los meses hay algun catalizador para los movimientos, cada cual mas absurdos.


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

Con el fracking a todo gas, los lobbies ecologistas presionando, el brent ppr debajo de 100 ANR puede terminar liquidada.


----------



## Rodrigo (18 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues al final parece que ANR no ha aguantado el soporte.
> Perdidos los $3.19 ni p.i. de donde estaría el siguiente nivel.



Esta en minimos historicos, no?

Estoy en -20% ::


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

El hermano pequeño del sp en super maximos.

Tase.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> A mi me da igual que baje, yo siempre llevo 2000 acciones.
> 
> (Reflexiones carboneras)



Sorry man... Si te sirve de consuelo las DLIAs bajan más de el doble de rápido.
Por otro lado parece que en MANH ha roto la resistencia infernal y sube 3% y con buen volumen. Ya comentamos a primeros de septiembre que estaba en un punto de entrada bueno


----------



## creative (18 Sep 2014)

Felicidades a los colocadores de la ampliacion de FCC estan calentando muy bien el valor, no tiene razon de ser la subida de estos dias cuando Cementos esta casi quebrada y sale esta noticia de FCC.

El consorcio de ACS se impone a FCC para la gestión de residuos de Portugal | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Esta en minimos historicos, no?
> 
> Estoy en -20% ::



Creo que si aunque precio mínimo que ha tocado está 4 centimos abajo (tocados hoy).
Pinta regular... por decirlo de alguna forma :S


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Sep 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Moderacion propia para el hilo del IBEX - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Up...Up
.
.
.
.


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Sep 2014)

En Credit Agricole con el cierre por encima de los 12 la cosa se pone muy bien, a ver hasta dónde nos lleva.

Hoy he entrado en Ezentis, una acción con bastante peligro pero espero que por lo menos este rebote llegue cerca del eurito. No debería perder los 0,896 en los que chocó antes y dejando un poco mas de margen los 0,86 (los mínimos de hoy).

NH Hoteles lleva penando bastante tiempo pero parece que se anima un poco, de momento nada pero con unos cierres por encima de 4,20-4,25 daría lugar a mayores subidas dibujando un HCH.

Por último IAG cerrando por encima de 4,75 confirmando la subida que lleva estas últimas semanas. A medio-largo le veo un potencial importante.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

A ver cuanto tardan en llevar al sp a los alrededores de los 2100.

Ya no existe la bajada y con la inflacion camuflada...


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Sep 2014)

creative dijo:


> Felicidades a los colocadores de la ampliacion de FCC estan calentando muy bien el valor, no tiene razon de ser la subida de estos dias cuando Cementos esta casi quebrada y sale esta noticia de FCC.
> 
> El consorcio de ACS se impone a FCC para la gestión de residuos de Portugal | Economía | EL PAÍS




Pues precisamente si sube con malas noticias es cuando hay que que fiarse y comprar. Cuando salgan las buenas noticias para colocar el valor es cuando hay que salir por patas.


----------



## bertok (18 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues al final parece que ANR no ha aguantado el soporte.
> Perdidos los $3.19 ni p.i. de donde estaría el siguiente nivel.



2,8$ pero ni tocarla hasta que vuelva a formar suelo para sacarla los cuartos


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> El elegante es usted riéndose de la calva del administrador del foro (habría que verte a ti...)
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2014 at 21:55 ----------
> 
> No hay día que no pongas enlaces a BolsaCanaria, al final vamos a pensar que te pagan a 0,20 el mensaje...




Analicemos tu respuesta:

- Nos reímos todos con/del calopez,calvopez,hamado lidl, etc

Luego mintes, porque pongo enlaces a bolsacanaria, a carlosmaria, a gurusblog, a capitalbolsa, eleconomista, invertia, etc.



continúas haciendo el ridículo frente a todos, y más persiguiendome, como demuestran tus últimos post. allá tú.


tampoco es que me moleste. lo que me molesta es enmierdar el hilo por comentarios estúpidos o mononeuronales.






creative dijo:


> Felicidades a los colocadores de la ampliacion de FCC estan calentando muy bien el valor, no tiene razon de ser la subida de estos dias cuando Cementos esta casi quebrada y sale esta noticia de FCC.
> 
> El consorcio de ACS se impone a FCC para la gestión de residuos de Portugal | Economía | EL PAÍS








Yo no tengo nada clara la subida de hoy de FCC


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

Lo que no he entendido nunca es esos foreros que se obsesionan con otros foreros. Fijo que cuando se van a dormir tienen pesadillas al respecto. Temense ustedes la vida con un poco mas de sorna, que aqui nada de lo que hacemos importa una mierda.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

hoy a las 3 habrá movimiento, el dow subirá 50 pips de golpe.


----------



## ... (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Analicemos tu respuesta:
> 
> - Nos reímos todos con/del calopez,calvopez,hamado lidl, etc
> 
> Luego mintes, porque pongo enlaces a bolsacanaria, a carlosmaria, a gurusblog, a capitalbolsa, eleconomista, invertia, etc.



Y de Chicharros, que no se te olvide. Bueno de Chicharros desde que Tono te dijo algo de repente dejaste de hacerlo.

Dividiendo tu nº de mensajes por el tiempo que llevas en el blog da una media superior a 30 posts diarios incluyendo festivos y vacaciones. En su día reconociste públicamente que 2 personas os logueábais con el mismo nick, pero aún así es un "trabajo" admirable.

O eres un CM o no debes de tener mucha vida fuera de Burbuja...


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> A ver cuanto tardan en llevar al sp a los alrededores de los 2100.
> 
> Ya no existe la bajada y con la inflacion camuflada...



Cual ha sido la mayor correccion del SP de los ultimos tres años, ha llegado al 6 o 7 por ciento?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

gamesa, la puse el otro día.
ha parado la caída en el gap anterior... 

a mi no me mola mucho de momento


----------



## sr.anus (18 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Cual ha sido la mayor correccion del SP de los ultimos tres años, ha llegado al 6 o 7 por ciento?



namreir eso mismo estaba pensando viendo el grafico del sp en semanal


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y de Chicharros, que no se te olvide. Bueno de Chicharros desde que Tono te dijo algo de repente dejaste de hacerlo.
> 
> Dividiendo tu nº de mensajes por el tiempo que llevas en el blog da una media superior a 30 posts diarios incluyendo festivos y vacaciones. En su día reconociste públicamente que 2 personas os logueábais con el mismo nick, pero aún así es un "trabajo" admirable.
> 
> O eres un CM o no debes de tener mucha vida fuera de Burbuja...



YOU'RE IN MORE DIRE NEED OF A BLOWJOB THAN ANY WHITE MAN IN HISTORY - YouTube


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Analicemos tu respuesta:
> 
> - Nos reímos todos con/del calopez,calvopez,hamado lidl, etc
> 
> ...



tu sigue poniendo analisis de mierda de esas webs, el mejor analisis es el que hago yo, 

bolsa canaria la cago una vez más y yo acerté. ponte un puto stop en minimos de hoy fcc y forrate joder.


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> namreir eso mismo estaba pensando viendo el grafico del sp en semanal



Si esto no es un mercado manipulado qe baje Dios y lo vea. Madre de Dios la que van a liar. El dinero no vale nada, el trabajo vale menos, los mercados ya no fijan precios, joder que puta mierda de porvenir.


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Siguen metiendo caña en el after.

Tiene pinta de gap al alza y limpieza.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y de Chicharros, que no se te olvide. Bueno de Chicharros desde que Tono te dijo algo de repente dejaste de hacerlo.
> 
> Dividiendo tu nº de mensajes por el tiempo que llevas en el blog da una media superior a 30 posts diarios incluyendo festivos y vacaciones. En su día reconociste públicamente que 2 personas os logueábais con el mismo nick, pero aún así es un "trabajo" admirable.
> 
> O eres un CM o no debes de tener mucha vida fuera de Burbuja...






De chicharros, SIEMPRE he avisado, y otros como elpaisdelasmaravillas y más gente, que OJO, y *siempre *que daban entrada, decíamos todos de vender corriendo. Claro, esa parte no la debías leer.

Desde la discusión con Tono, en la que repito, pidió disculpas en público (esa parte no la debiste leer) y en privado, diciendo que se había equivocado, DIJE que intentaría no poner más gráficos de chicharros, por sugerencia de algún forero (seguramente tampoco lo leíste)



Cuando se pierden los argumentos, se atacan otras cosas: "posteaís mucho"
Festivos y vacaciones tendrás tú.

Lo dicho, ridículo absoluto. Creo que es mejor que cambies el nick (en mi opinión)


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Siguen metiendo caña en el after.
> 
> Tiene pinta de gap al alza y limpieza.



al dow jones le quedan 80 pips de subida, que subirá de golpe a las 3am

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Calopez deja de hacer el bobo ya, niñato pajillero.


----------



## ... (18 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> YOU'RE IN MORE DIRE NEED OF A BLOWJOB THAN ANY WHITE MAN IN HISTORY - YouTube




Y tú sales a una media de 25 diarias en las últimos 2 años, y eso que no doblabas personalidad como el vasquito.

Con razón os ponéis tan tristes cuando los trolls destrozan este hilo, si es que parece que no podéis vivir sin Burbuja...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y tú sales a una media de 25 diarias en las últimos 2 años, y eso que no doblabas personalidad como el vasquito.
> 
> Con razón os ponéis tan tristes cuando los trolls destrozan este hilo, si es que parece que no podéis vivir sin Burbuja...



Pero no te das cuenta de que estás destrozándolo tú, insultando, faltando el respeto y acosando? oh wait, igual sí se da cuenta.

Yo no hablo ni me meto con inversiones de foreros, sean carboneras, imtechas, chocolateras o americanas "robopolianas". si me preguntan, doy mi opinión. Nunca he dicho que sea un experto, al contrario, que estoy aprendiendo AT.

Pero cuando se ataca a la persona, es obvio que tenga que defenderme de trolles, que justo entran esta temporada. Sean sucnors o no. Por instinto.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

Botón de ignore on fire...


----------



## ... (18 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero no te das cuenta de que estás destrozándolo tú, insultando, faltando el respeto y acosando? oh wait, igual sí se da cuenta.
> 
> Yo no hablo ni me meto con inversiones de foreros, sean carboneras, imtechas, chocolateras o americanas "robopolianas". si me preguntan, doy mi opinión. Nunca he dicho que sea un experto, al contrario, que estoy aprendiendo AT.
> 
> Pero cuando se ataca a la persona, es obvio que tenga que defenderme de trolles, que justo entran esta temporada. Sean sucnors o no. Por instinto.



Yo insisto para ver si en una de estas te cansas y me metes en esa lista tan guay que te has montado, pero nada que no hay manera...


----------



## inversobres (18 Sep 2014)

Pepinazo afteriano.

Sp abriendo en >2015.

Salud y hasta mañana.


----------



## Namreir (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y tú sales a una media de 25 diarias en las últimos 2 años, y eso que no doblabas personalidad como el vasquito.
> 
> Con razón os ponéis tan tristes cuando los trolls destrozan este hilo, si es que parece que no podéis vivir sin Burbuja...



Viajo en autobus


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y tú sales a una media de 25 diarias en las últimos 2 años, y eso que no doblabas personalidad como el vasquito.
> 
> Con razón os ponéis tan tristes cuando los trolls destrozan este hilo, si es que parece que no podéis vivir sin Burbuja...



Maaacho no se qué intentas decir pero te estás luciendo...
Aquí Ane ha explicado unas doscientas veces porque compartía nick y hasta porque dejo de hacerlo. Tampoco creo que sea sospechoso de dar coba a chicharros. Yo no se sí es algo personal, si has perdido pasta con algún análisis suyo o qué y en cierto modo me da lo mismo pero lo que no me da igual es que sigamos guarreando el hilo con discusiones que niños de 4 años tratarían con menos torpeza.
Lo mejor es hablar de bolsa, compartir ideas y buen rollo y si no nos gusta el rollo que hay, los foreros y las recomendaciones nadie obliga a nadie a estar aquí y el que no ha estado a gusto se ha ido y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Sep 2014)

Si antes lo digo... venga en spoiler para no guarrear más


Spoiler



en chicharros comentan faes y natra.... cuidado, que es mi blog y las recomiendo! 

y también llevo el de canaria, a ver si tengo tiempo mañana y mando un mail para que me las analicen. y luego a zerohedge.


----------



## Krim (18 Sep 2014)

Bueno chicos, por fin, el SP ya esta en el futuro!!

A ver que inventan con lo de Escocia, porque no me creo que se queden quietos. Y si, KO en el carbón

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ... (19 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo no se sí es algo personal, si has perdido pasta con algún análisis suyo o qué



Eso va a ser que no, con el nivel de acierto que tiene en las entradas que canta (imagínate las que se calla) cualquiera se fía de semejante 'ejpertoh'

P.D.: Tono, vuelve, se te echa de menos...


----------



## Namreir (19 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Eso va a ser que no, con el nivel de acierto que tiene en las entradas que canta (imagínate las que se calla) cualquiera se fía de semejante 'ejpertoh'
> 
> P.D.: Tono, vuelve, se te echa de menos...



Quousque tandem .........

Cicerón - Primera Catilinaria - YouTube

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 00:16 ----------

Por que no lo dejamos. Tedio, hastio, aburrimiento.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Eso va a ser que no, con el nivel de acierto que tiene en las entradas que canta (imagínate las que se calla) cualquiera se fía de semejante 'ejpertoh'
> 
> P.D.: Tono, vuelve, se te echa de menos...



Yo nunca me he llamado ejpertoh, siempre he dicho que estaba aprendiendo.

Pero como le decía a Tono, se puede fallar un 50% de veces, y seguir siendo rentable si eres fiel a SL.
Se puede ser un cerdo a la izquierda en esto, un inútil. O fallar todas. Pero usted se tiró al cuello cuando Tono empezó a desvariar. Y sigue así desde entonces. Faltando y acusando de CM y más sucnormalidades.

Por cierto, las últimas que he cantado:

*OLE verde de 0,385 a 0,41
FAES está verde de momento (pese a su comentario de dolor anal)
Natra está verde de momento, 
Ebro está verde de momento (a ver mañana si pega subidón o qué), 
Tubos ha sido verde intradía de hoy mismo 
Ence fue verde y pudo ser mejor
Catalana de momento es verdecillo de hoy. Espero mañana y siguientes más.*

*Malas o planas: VID+ALB (comisiones)*

olvidaba BME, -2%

Esas han sido mis últimas entradas cantadas. Si quiere puede retroceder y comprobarlo. Bueno, seguro que lo ha hecho, es mi mejor fan. Así que por favor, no mienta.

Tengo en vista: CAF (que al final ha cerrado por arriba de ayer y *CREO *que hay que estar pendiente al cierre de mañana :: marca divergencia alcista en diario), ZOT, ADV, DIA y de las suicidas: GrupoSanJosé (está ha subido demasiado hoy, como AZK) y Montebalito (la cual vendí plana en el affaire Gowex-pánico chicharril), porque entra volumen y rompe el rsi

y creo que había que vender tubacex hoy en 4,35 al tocar el canal
TUBX:








Argumentar es fácil, ve? Y equivocarse, porque esto es bolsa y números. Usted en cambio, no lo hace, lo único que hace es "daño" al hilo con su sola presencia.

Joer, parece que estoy teniendo un dejavú de la conversación con Tono. La pega es que a Tono le leo desde hace tiempo, y se lo trataba de explicar por respeto. A usted, que me importa 3 cojones, con que queden en evidencia sus chorradas, me vale.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2014)

Primeras impresiones al comienzo del recuento.

Estudios internos de los britts les darían la victoria por un 57%. La participación ha sido masiva, de hasta el 90% en Edimburgo. Se han movilizado todos...

Sin embargo, en Glasgow, los scotts parecen contentos tras las primeras papeletas. En Dundee, ya reconocen que van a arrasar.

Primeras papeletas del voto por correo en Edimburgo, gana el NO ampliamente.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 01:31 ----------

Que sucede si una parte de escocia vota claramente a favor y otra claramente en contra?? seguimos siendo igual de demócratas??

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 01:50 ----------

YA empezamos... denuncias de fraude... en Glasgow al menos 10 casos de personas que han intentado votar en representación de otros que ya habían votado. Se están retirand papeletas, urnas... la poli se supone que lo investiga y tal...

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 01:59 ----------

Parece que Salmond se ha ido a su casa y no asiste al recuento, como hacen los demás... ¿signo de derrota?

Me voy a soñar con ello...


----------



## Namreir (19 Sep 2014)

Lo siento Ane, no pienso vender Tubacex, me haran rico.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo siento Ane, no pienso vender Tubacex, me haran rico.


----------



## ... (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo nunca me he llamado ejpertoh, siempre he dicho que estaba aprendiendo.
> 
> Pero como le decía a Tono, se puede fallar un 50% de veces, y seguir siendo rentable si eres fiel a SL.
> Se puede ser un cerdo a la izquierda en esto, un inútil. O fallar todas. Pero usted se tiró al cuello cuando Tono empezó a desvariar. Y sigue así desde entonces. Faltando y acusando de CM y más sucnormalidades.
> ...



Ya que se pone diga los precios de entrada porque hay algunas que no encajan, desde que las cantaste no han parado de bajar y según tú siguen en verde. Y eso que trabaja con R4


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

busca las fechas, *ya que lo tienes localizado *y ponlo, ya que lo tienes apuntado. troll


espero que lo quoteen pq ya no te veré. al menos sienteté a la altura de los otros. creo que ya estás catalogada.


si alguien le interesa, que supongo que no, lo puede comprobar en mis posts.


----------



## ... (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> busca las fechas, *ya que lo tienes localizado *y ponlo, ya que lo tienes apuntado. troll



No voy a buscar nada, simplemente recuerdo que en la mayoría de veces no dices precio de entrada. Algo lógico porque luego es más fácil pillarte. Haces pensar que entras en mínimos y sales en máximos... ostras igualito que el otro troll 

Dime de qué presumes...

Y tranquilícese hombre, que sus 0,20 se los seguirán pagando :XX:

Edit: cuando piramidas (tú mismo lo has dicho en varias de esas operaciones) más abajo por no reconocer una cagada y tiene un pequeño rebote aún tienes la cara de decir que son operaciones en verde  Pídale a su compi troll el nº de la empresa que igual a usted también le hacen una entrevista LOL


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

Para el Starting Forrest del hilo: (bueno va por el resto de foreros, por si alguno tiene dudas, que espero con esto, tengas que sacrificarte por el ridículo y anormalidad que estás planteando)


ahí te van algunas, de las que he posteado, "imagina el resto". y algunas con los decimales y todo! anda! mira tú! lo dicho, eres invisible. hala, a pescar gambas.




Spoiler



Entrada en natra 



compra http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-guano-vuelve-otra-vea-114.html#post12432441: y aqui:


palmera de bme

entradas vid-alb-fae-adv

salida de alba y deoleo

salida en tubos. hoy

entrada en cat y tubos hoy


----------



## ... (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para el Starting Forrest del hilo: (bueno va por el resto de foreros, por si alguno tiene dudas, que espero con esto, tengas que sacrificarte por el ridículo y anormalidad que estás planteando)
> 
> 
> ahí te van algunas, de las que he posteado, "imagina el resto". y algunas con los decimales y todo! anda! mira tú! lo dicho, eres invisible. hala, a pescar gambas.
> ...



Pues lo que yo decía, ni rastro de precio de entrada en FAES, VID ni ALBA.

De hecho en el post dices que te entró orden en Adveo y ahora dices que solo la estás siguiendo...

Debunking Ane


----------



## amago45 (19 Sep 2014)

Felicidades a Escocia por la alta participación y haber elegido lo que querían en libertad y democracia

Al bollo, hoy se espera día verde verde que te quiero verde. Futuros alemanes +1.41% ahora mismo

Comprar con la noticia ...


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2014)

Con lo de Escocia, esto puede pegar un peponazo importante

(Presiento ...)


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2014)

Dicho y hecho, salio no porque no podia ser de otra forma.

Todos a saltar de alegria.

Vamos a marcar nuevos maximos historicos en sp. Ibex 11200.


----------



## Namreir (19 Sep 2014)

Y nos habian vendido que el resultado estaba reñido, eso nos pasa por leer a los periodistas y hacer caso a las encuestas.


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2014)

Gap gordisimo al alza sin razon.

Colocamos una carga en 150 y otra en 200. 

Triste asco de bolsa, usa en maximos historicos por una simplada previamente acordada.


----------



## Arracada (19 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Y de Chicharros, que no se te olvide. Bueno de Chicharros desde que Tono te dijo algo de repente dejaste de hacerlo.
> 
> Dividiendo tu nº de mensajes por el tiempo que llevas en el blog da una media superior a 30 posts diarios incluyendo festivos y vacaciones. En su día reconociste públicamente que 2 personas os logueábais con el mismo nick, pero aún así es un "trabajo" admirable.
> 
> O eres un CM o no debes de tener mucha vida fuera de Burbuja...



De buen rollo, vive y deja vivir, no?


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Gap gordisimo al alza sin razon.
> 
> Colocamos una carga en 150 y otra en 200.
> 
> Triste asco de bolsa, usa en maximos historicos por una simplada previamente acordada.



No creo que a USA le afecte mucho la noticia, ni a Japón.
Si esas bolsas están en máximos es por las inyecciónes de capital que se desvían a sus bolsas.
Ojo que el otro día también leí una noticia en la que decía que China también iba por ahí ¿?
Esto es una lucha de divisas, todos quieren ejportar porque sus mercados internos no tienen capacidad de crecimiento (el de China por otros motivos más políticos, pero parece que también entra en el "juego")

Parece que al final Draghi tendrá que dejarse de amenazas y dar un paso adelante. Si es así, las bolsas europeas también comenzarán un largo ciclo alcista.
Mientras tanto, fondos en USA y Nikkey cubriendo riego divisa y a esperar.

(Todo esto sin animo de troleo ni ser recomendaciones, cada cual habla y escribe lo que quiere y hace lo que le da la gana)

** PD Participo poco en el foro, pero cuando leo la deriva de este mes, espero con ansia que acabe el mes, a ver si es verdad que será en octubre y se va todo a la mierda. Pena de gran hilo en el que ciertas participaciones valian su peso en oro, no por las recomendaciones, que también, sino por lo que se podía aprender y el buen ambiente que se ha ido a la mierda.

Un saludo a los/las campistas. Disfruten.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 08:45 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> gamesa, la puse el otro día.
> ha parado la caída en el gap anterior...
> 
> a mi no me mola mucho de momento



Hay que contar que ha habido un ampliación de capital del 10 % Yo estuve a punto de venderlas porque bajó más que eso, debía haber respetado el stop mental pero las aguanto ahí, cruzando los dedos.


----------



## javiorz (19 Sep 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ** PD Participo poco en el foro, pero cuando leo la deriva de este mes, espero con ansia que acabe el mes, a ver si es verdad que será en octubre y se va todo a la mierda. Pena de gran hilo en el que ciertas participaciones valian su peso en oro, *no por las recomendaciones, que también, sino por lo que se podía aprender y el buen ambiente que se ha ido a la mierda*.
> 
> Un saludo a los/las campistas. Disfruten.




Totalmente de acuerdo.

He aprendido más que nunca de bolsa/economía leyendo este hilo en los ultimos meses (Y seguro que me he perdido épocas mejores anteriores, yo soy bastante nuevo) comentarios sobre noticias, situación macroeconómica, pufos, indices, etc y lo que he visto en el ultimo mes y medio no es más que troles de los cojones, attention whores, CMs y gente que ya tendría que estar en bahamas bañandose en oro y en cambio aquí sigue dando pena.


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> al dow jones le quedan 80 pips de subida, que subirá de golpe a las 3am
> 
> :Baile::Baile::Baile:



soy dios, take profit del dow y 80 pips que me embolso,

el proximo que me llame troll,será él el troll. soy el mejor del foro sin duda, siempre acierto, tengo las cosas claras.

::


----------



## Namreir (19 Sep 2014)

Catalanes!!! 11 Si os independizais perdereis vuestros planes de pensiones, vuestros fondos de inversion y vuestras acciones valdran 0!!!!

La pela es la pela


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2014)

Salvaje. Carga de 150 cumplida, vamos a maximos anuales. Fran, dificil esta el tema para semestre bajista.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 09:09 ----------

Troll y subnormal.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Gap gordisimo al alza sin razon.
> 
> Colocamos una carga en 150 y otra en 200.
> 
> Triste asco de bolsa, usa en maximos historicos por una simplada previamente acordada.




Siendo todo tan evidente te estarás forrando hamijooo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonchabajista (19 Sep 2014)

lonchabajista dijo:


> gracias....mañana espero salirme sin muchas perdidas...



pues al final han salidos unos pipos a favor...he cerrado la posicion ya


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

al ibex le quedan 40 pips de subida.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Sep 2014)

Guanos di....Ohhhhh waaaiiiiiit.....


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

ole las fcc-.


os quiero un montón, si me hacéis caso vais a ganar.


----------



## elpatatero (19 Sep 2014)

La moneda del futuro pierde los 400 jejeje


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

añado lufhtansas y iags


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 09:38 ----------

largos ibex

seeeeeeeeeee stop 10 pips


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Podrá con los 11.200? Tiene nada menos que 4 resistencias.



deberian dilatar algo más hasta 11500 para cazar tontos de última hora,,,,,la bolsa española empieza a estar cara.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 09:56 ----------

bankinter a 7€ ya.......que locura.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Sep 2014)

morning!
Dentro de NH. 

a ver si acierto con el precio de entrada..


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> morning!
> Dentro de NH.
> 
> a ver si acierto con el precio de entrada..



thanks por el gif. no por el mensaje.


----------



## mfernama (19 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ole las fcc-.
> 
> 
> os quiero un montón, si me hacéis caso vais a ganar.



Eres un campeón, tas cargao uno de los pocos hilos interesantes que quedaba en este foro, ahora ya es todo tuyo.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Me aventuro .....




Y por ser viernes y tal, con lo que está cayendo, rescato uno de los mejores posts.
Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, así que estas imágenes valen más que un libro.

Feliz Viernes.


----------



## Topongo (19 Sep 2014)

Bueno yo me paos por aquí a cuumplir con la lencería de los viernes por la mañana. Por lo demás de momento fuera de todo.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

GrupoSanJose, de dentro de las suicidas +11% ::

buenos días o algo


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

mfernama dijo:


> Eres un campeón, tas cargao uno de los pocos hilos interesantes que quedaba en este foro, ahora ya es todo tuyo.



que dices?

yo solo doy operaciones ganadoras....... fcc invalidando cualquier figura bajista ya.


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2014)

Cuidado con la apertura yankee y el cierre europeo. 

Hoy hay vencimientos, cuadruple hora bruja y, si no lo pillo mal, empiezan a cotizar las acciones de Alibaba. Van sin lockout y no se aceptan como garantía durante los primeros 30 días... así que los insiders pueden vender desde el minuto uno aprovechando la aparente gran demanda, y la compra apalancada no es posible. Si además nos fiamos de previas salidas... el batacazo puede ser muy importante, véase Facebook... a menos que esa demanda sea realmente importante y tiren del valor a lo bestia.

Además, el principal ETF sobre el SP reparte dividendo tambien hoy. Aunque esta vez no me parece que vaya a afectar mucho.

Si al cierre tenemos rebaja de rating en Francia...


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y por ser viernes y tal, con lo que está cayendo, rescato uno de los mejores posts.
> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, así que estas imágenes valen más que un libro.
> 
> Feliz Viernes.



operadas no gracias.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Sep 2014)

Buenos días.

Sigo el hilo casi diariamente aunque participe poco, pero sólo quería dar una recomendación, por otro lado bastante elemental:

A los trolls no se les da de comer, se les ignora. 

Puede que sea difícil a veces (aunque no se por que) pero sin duda es lo más eficaz. Si un troll mete aquí la cabeza y se pasa un tiempo escribiendo sin que nadie le conteste, se aburre y se va. Es así de sencillo.

Lo peor es alimentar con contestaciones a esa gente. Por lo tanto os pido, por el bien de todos y para facilitar poco a poco la vuelta de los que se han ido, que seamos la gente normal la que demos ejemplo no interactuando con infraseres.

Os pongo un ejemplo: cuando vais al zoo y veis a los monos chillar en el árbol, les contestáis? 

Por favor, centremonos. 

Un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------



## sr.anus (19 Sep 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4JkxAfwUwZ0[/YOUTUBE]

En una hamaca tumbado en casa, insuperable.... faltan las boobs del viernes 


marchando


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cuidado con la apertura yankee y el cierre europeo.
> 
> Hoy hay vencimientos, cuadruple hora bruja y, si no lo pillo mal, empiezan a cotizar las acciones de Alibaba. Van sin lockout y no se aceptan como garantía durante los primeros 30 días... así que los insiders pueden vender desde el minuto uno aprovechando la aparente gran demanda, y la compra apalancada no es posible. Si además nos fiamos de previas salidas... el batacazo puede ser muy importante, véase Facebook... a menos que esa demanda sea realmente importante y tiren del valor a lo bestia.
> 
> ...



deberia subir los primeros dias..hasta final de año luego no subirá.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

se va a meter en la lavadora con zapatillas? :no::no:


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cuidado con la apertura yankee y el cierre europeo.
> 
> Hoy hay vencimientos, cuadruple hora bruja y, si no lo pillo mal, empiezan a cotizar las acciones de Alibaba. Van sin lockout y no se aceptan como garantía durante los primeros 30 días... así que los insiders pueden vender desde el minuto uno aprovechando la aparente gran demanda, y la compra apalancada no es posible. Si además nos fiamos de previas salidas... el batacazo puede ser muy importante, véase Facebook... a menos que esa demanda sea realmente importante y tiren del valor a lo bestia.
> 
> ...



Comenté por ahí atrás que, aunque están vendiendo una super demanda subiendo la horquilla de salida, yahoo está bajando (si el mayor accionista no es insider .... a ver quien)

Para los arriesgados y amantes de montañas rusas con corazones fuertes posiblemente sea una buena opción, como false book. Y llamandose alibaba, solo faltan los otros 39. 


Y, por otra parte ¿Qué mejor modo de "sacar del mercado" los QE 1, 2 y 3 sinque la bolsa se desplome?

La ambiciosa oferta pública inicial del grupo de comercio electrónico busca captar entre 21.000 y 24.000 millones de dólares entre potenciales compradores de los 320 millones de acciones que ofrecerá al mercado como American Depositary Shares (ADS).


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2014)

Pongame unos pre 10k en el dax please.

Estan metiendo carbon al horno, venga gacelorrios entren!! xD.

Esto me da a la nariz que no tiene nada que ver con escocia y si mas con el bce y su LTRO fail. Algo se huelen.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 11:01 ----------

Vamos a atacar maximos de apertura de nuevo. Llenamos el petate.


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

esos largos daaaaaaaaaaaaaaax aun con recorrido.

a máximos vamos

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 11:04 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Pongame unos pre 10k en el dax please.
> 
> Estan metiendo carbon al horno, venga gacelorrios entren!! xD.
> 
> ...



concedidos!!


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

sanjose +22%
locuron.burbujon


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sanjose +22%
> locuron.burbujon



chicharro de mierda.

que metes 1000€?

es lo mismo que meter 10000€ en un valor seguro y que suba un 2%

viva fcc.


----------



## ... (19 Sep 2014)

Todo el Ibex en verde menos MTS (Jazztel es otra historia).

Curioso.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

muchisimo volumen en BIO. En media sesión va a superar el máximo de cualquier día este año


y zeltia, parece que rompe la bajista


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Sep 2014)

Up...Up

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/572769-moderacion-propia-hilo-del-ibex.html


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2014)

Sin datos marco y vencimientos tenemos tarde marmotera (ojala que no).


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

parece que nos vamos a cerrar ese gap entre ahora y el lunes


----------



## tesorero (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que nos vamos a cerrar ese gap entre ahora y el lunes



+1

En ig, el futuro del sp ha hecho un hch en tf 15 min. 
El vencimiento del eurostox no ha provocado subidas.
para mi, que vamos abajo. voy corto, con stop 11140.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

sanjose +33%


----------



## Skhu (19 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Todo el Ibex en verde menos MTS (Jazztel es otra historia).
> 
> Curioso.



Ayer entré yo en MTS y hoy todo verde menos....::::::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y zeltia, parece que rompe la bajista



Dios le oiga...que añito me está dando.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 10:23 ----------




Skhu dijo:


> Ayer entré yo en MTS y hoy todo verde menos....::::::



Arcelor es el Ralph del Ralph35.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2014)

Da la impresión de que los USA quieren subir esta tarde otro poquito...

¿Creéis que esta tarde puede volver a jugar el IBEX con el 11.200?


----------



## tesorero (19 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Da la impresión de que los USA quieren subir esta tarde otro poquito...
> 
> ¿Creéis que esta tarde puede volver a jugar el IBEX con el 11.200?



Yo pienso que no. Todo este subidón por el no de Escocia me parece desproporcionado y creo que es excusa para pillar gente ahí arriba. Quizás la tendencia haga llegar ahí de aquí a unos días-semanas, pero creo, IMHO, los 11200 no se verán (y espero que tampoco se vean los 11140 para que no me vuelen la posición).
Se esperaba subida para las 12 por el vencimiento del eurostox y ha sido un bluf. Me huele a trampa.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

se acabo lo que se daba , ahora pondremos en marcha la tuneladora , el gap 8650 espera :no:

guanos dias y tal para cual lechones


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

grifols ha comprado han dicho en la radio una empresa de mondragon cc han comentado.

ya es la segunda vasca que compra tras progenika


----------



## Topongo (19 Sep 2014)

Si tuviese que que abrir una posición por la fuerza abriría cortos, igualito que cuando draki y su bajada de tipos, pero bueno me voy de vacas y paso de andar pendiente de bolsa.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

parece que vamos para abajo un poco.
descartamos el HCH en ralph o aún no?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

por la zona 11150 pasa una directriz de suma importancia :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Yo pienso que no. Todo este subidón por el no de Escocia me parece desproporcionado y creo que es excusa para pillar gente ahí arriba. Quizás la tendencia haga llegar ahí de aquí a unos días-semanas, pero creo, IMHO, los 11200 no se verán (y espero que tampoco se vean los 11140 para que no me vuelen la posición).
> Se esperaba subida para las 12 por el vencimiento del eurostox y ha sido un bluf. Me huele a trampa.



Pues si. Quizá lleves razón.

Parece que va, por lo menos, va a cerrar el gap de hoy en un solo dia.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que vamos para abajo un poco.
> descartamos el HCH en ralph o aún no?



doble techo de manual pullback al cierre del gap 9450 :bla:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> doble techo de manual pullback al cierre del gap 9450 :bla:



y si te fijas, tus dobles techos, uno con HCH y este con 4\5


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Es el primer gato que conozco al que le gusta mojarse. Debe ser una especie nueva.



yo soy MV :no:


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

reentro ibex, 2 intento.

quereis saber mi opinión del ibex? a 1 mes vista?

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 13:15 ----------

queréis? pedirlo y no os hará falta pensar.......


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

el gato da mas miedo , aterroriza a mis enemigos :rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sanjose +33%



¡LA VIRGEN, vaya chicharreo, para que no digan que no hay info privi!

Mañana o pasado saltará la noticia para las gacelas.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

cuantas ratitas habran comprado por la mañana , que masacre :ouch:


----------



## MattCoy (19 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> reentro ibex, 2 intento.
> 
> quereis saber mi opinión del ibex? a 1 mes vista?
> 
> ...



Pues digalo... pensar voy a pensar igual, pero me gusta ver si lo que piensan los demas es lo mismo que lo que pienso yo.

Si quiere, yo me mojo y doy mi visión: el 112XX es una resistencia demasiado fuerte para el IBEX, por muy buenas que sean las supuestas noticias, siempre que nos acercamos, aparece papel, asique, partiendo de que una de las bases de mi teoria es que si algo no sube, acabará cayendo, pues pienso que dentro de un mes estaremos en los alrededores del 10450, que coincide con la correccion del 61,8 % desde la ultima subida... o si los rompe, en los 10200, hay más cosas que me hacen pensar esto, pero ya seria demasiado rollo, aparte de que dentro de un mes, será octubre y en este foro ya sabemos lo que pasa en octubre::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Pues digalo... pensar voy a pensar igual, pero me gusta ver si lo que piensan los demas es lo mismo que lo que pienso yo.
> 
> Si quiere, yo me mojo y doy mi visión: el 112XX es una resistencia demasiado fuerte para el IBEX, por muy buenas que sean las supuestas noticias, siempre que nos acercamos, aparece papel, asique, partiendo de que una de las bases de mi teoria es que si algo no sube, acabará cayendo, pues pienso que dentro de un mes estaremos en los alrededores del 10450, que coincide con la correccion del 61,8 % desde la ultima subida... o si los rompe, en los 10200, hay más cosas que me hacen pensar esto, pero ya seria demasiado rollo, aparte de que dentro de un mes, será octubre y en este foro ya sabemos lo que pasa en octubre::



el ibex ya tiene el macd en diario cortado y en semanal se ha quedado a punto de cortar al alza y cuando intenta cortar al alza sin conseguirlo , se produce un guano de calidad ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2014)

Por lo pronto he metido SL por lo que pueda pasar.

Esto tiene una pinta regulera...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

raaatiiitas 

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 13:59 ----------

Salimos de cortos 10935 en 11015  y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Pues digalo... pensar voy a pensar igual, pero me gusta ver si lo que piensan los demas es lo mismo que lo que pienso yo.
> 
> Si quiere, yo me mojo y doy mi visión: el 112XX es una resistencia demasiado fuerte para el IBEX, por muy buenas que sean las supuestas noticias, siempre que nos acercamos, aparece papel, asique, partiendo de que una de las bases de mi teoria es que si algo no sube, acabará cayendo, pues pienso que dentro de un mes estaremos en los alrededores del 10450, que coincide con la correccion del 61,8 % desde la ultima subida... o si los rompe, en los 10200, hay más cosas que me hacen pensar esto, pero ya seria demasiado rollo, aparte de que dentro de un mes, será octubre y en este foro ya sabemos lo que pasa en octubre::



stop min hoy... a ver si hay suerte

pues yo creo que se irá a 11500 y 11900 es para abrir cortos si se ven.


----------



## Garrafón (19 Sep 2014)

Cagüenlahostia, el NYSE rechaza todas las órdenes a mercado sobre Alibaba, tiene que ser limitada, poniendo precio, ¿pero cuánta demanda hay?????, la madre que lo parió.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

cerraran en to lo alto pero ahi se acaba el peponeo , a menos que tengamos cierre por encima de los 11170


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerraran en to lo alto pero ahi se acaba el peponeo , a menos que tengamos cierre por encima de los 11170



vamos a 11470

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 15:08 ----------

fcc otra vez en soporte

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 15:18 ----------

me llamáis a mi troll............

alberto iturralde dijo que el ibex tenia que bajar a 10700, meeeeeeeeeeek owned.

que sacyr bajaria meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek owned.

joder es que me encanta corregir a los profesionales, y escucharlos y decir esto si, esto no.

soy un experto?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Sep 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Cagüenlahostia, el NYSE rechaza todas las órdenes a mercado sobre Alibaba, tiene que ser limitada, poniendo precio, ¿pero cuánta demanda hay?????, la madre que lo parió.



Yo no entraría y menos hoy.


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Cagüenlahostia, el NYSE rechaza todas las órdenes a mercado sobre Alibaba, tiene que ser limitada, poniendo precio, ¿pero cuánta demanda hay?????, la madre que lo parió.



que chorrada es esa, si pones a mercado se va a cruzar la primera orden de venta, un precio más caro de lo que cotiza si hay demanda de compra.


----------



## Garrafón (19 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo no entraría y menos hoy.



Me atrae esta compañía.
Se supone que sale a 68 pero nadie tiene ni p idea a cuanto va a ser el primer cruce.
Todo el IBEX comparado con lo que mueve esto parece el chicharro mas indecente de Etiopía.


----------



## inversobres (19 Sep 2014)

Apertura americana al alza.

Mira en 2020. Ayer previsto ese nivel, hoy tocado.

MM, estas patinando eh??? esto no estaba en los planes (eso creo, mi memoria esta fallando mucho).


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Sep 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Cagüenlahostia, el NYSE rechaza todas las órdenes a mercado sobre Alibaba, tiene que ser limitada, poniendo precio, ¿pero cuánta demanda hay?????, la madre que lo parió.



Los quieren a todos en fila India y bien ordenaditos


----------



## Garrafón (19 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que chorrada es esa, si pones a mercado se va a cruzar la primera orden de venta, un precio más caro de lo que cotiza si hay demanda de compra.



Es la primera vez que me pasa pero va así, tal cual.
Siempre las pongo a mercado para garantizarme la compra pero esta vez no va a poder ser, tengo que poner precio, si cotiza por debajo se compra y si está por encima me quedo mirando.

Por cierto, he puesto la orden a 71 (sale a 68) y todavía nada.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2014)

Pues nada, otro día marcando máximos históricos en el SP.

Ya no es noticia.

Lo que va a ser noticia es el día que no los marque....

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 15:40 ----------




Garrafón dijo:


> Es la primera vez que me pasa pero va así, tal cual.
> Siempre las pongo a mercado para garantizarme la compra pero esta vez no va a poder ser, tengo que poner precio, si cotiza por debajo se compra y si está por encima me quedo mirando.



Si están así las cosas y las quieres a mercado ponlas a 12.000 $.

Yo creo que las compras... ¿no?

Porque si están a la venta a un precio, en realidad a ti te las venden a ese precio ¿no? Nunca me lo he planteado, pero seguramente eso puede ser igual a ponerlas a mercado ¿no?

(Que conste que, más bien, estoy preguntando porque, como digo NUNCA ME LO HE PLANTEADO...)


----------



## atman (19 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Apertura americana al alza.
> 
> Mira en 2020. Ayer previsto ese nivel, hoy tocado.
> 
> MM, estas patinando eh??? esto no estaba en los planes (eso creo, mi memoria esta fallando mucho).





MM marcó los 2020, aunque a la vista de lo que había en aquel momento le otorgó al nivel una probabilidad baja... evidentemente, hemos tenido un pequeño descanso en Agosto y ahora a por ello. Avisó después del control en la no-bajada, con lo que es evidente que el nivel se activaba.

Según lo veo yo, no se equivocó un pelo...


----------



## Garrafón (19 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pues nada, otro día marcando máximos históricos en el SP.
> 
> Ya no es noticia.
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que entendía un poco de esto, después de once años comprando y vendiendo en muchos índices, pero se ve que no.
No solo va por precio, que si, sino por orden de entrada y por volumen, en esta OPV hay fondos metiendo muchos millones y con compra prioritaria desde hace semanas, luego aparezco yo desde paletolandia queriendo comprar unos cientos de acciones y aunque esté dispuesto a pagar el doble se descojonan.
Paso de llamar otra vez al bróker para que me explique por qué ni se compran ni sale siquiera la cotización y ya son las 4, me voy a tomar el café y si eso ya me enteraré otro día.


Pd: que esa es otra, media hora lleva el mercado abierto y de la cotización no hay noticias, lo mismito que Azcoyen mira tú.


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Es la primera vez que me pasa pero va así, tal cual.
> Siempre las pongo a mercado para garantizarme la compra pero esta vez no va a poder ser, tengo que poner precio, si cotiza por debajo se compra y si está por encima me quedo mirando.
> 
> Por cierto, he puesto la orden a 71 (sale a 68) y todavía nada.



pues no compres. hay cientos de valores que dan compra con stop asumible, pa que comprar esto que no sabes lo que hará?

cuando todos van detras del precio......


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

yo tengo los 2020 memorizados. demos tiempo

me fió mucho más de MM que de otros


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

soys pesaos eh, que el dow jones en 2 años está a 23000.....que no nos enteramos coñoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Misterio (19 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> MM marcó los 2020, aunque a la vista de lo que había en aquel momento le otorgó al nivel una probabilidad baja... evidentemente, hemos tenido un pequeño descanso en Agosto y ahora a por ello. Avisó después del control en la no-bajada, con lo que es evidente que el nivel se activaba.
> 
> Según lo veo yo, no se equivocó un pelo...



Deje que el señor verde se meta con un leoncio que es ya lo último que me faltaba por ver en el foro.


----------



## Garrafón (19 Sep 2014)

Alibaba se negocia entre 84 y 87, salía en 68, la demanda supera en 2,5 veces la oferta.


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

Garrafón dijo:


> Alibaba se negocia entre 84 y 87, salía en 68, la demanda supera en 2,5 veces la oferta.



como si está en 400, paso.

saliendo a bolsa en pleno mercado alcista, claro que subirá, pero más de un susto habrá. yo super dominar las twitter, entrar en min y salir en máx, ahi está posteado, pero no siempre sale bien.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2014)

Una pregunta:
¿Por qué las acciones "A" de Abengoa no cotizan un euro (99 céntimos) más caras que las de la clase "B" si la ecuación de canje es 1 accion A + 0,99 €ur = 1 acción B

*Dado que usted tiene depositadas con nosotros acciones de ABENGOA le interesará saber que la Junta General Extraordinaria de Accionistas de Abengoa S.A, celebrada el día 30 de septiembre 2012 aprobó en su acuerdo 6.2 una Reducción de Capital social por disminución del valor nominal de un número a determinar de acciones de la clase A en 0,99 céntimos de euro por acción, mediante la constitución de una reserva indisponible, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el art.335 c) LSC con integración de las acciones cuyo valor nominal se reduzca por su transformación en acciones clase B. 

Emisor: ABENGOA, S.A: 

Código ISIN Asignado al 11º período parcial: ES0105200192

Código ISIN Acciones Clase B existentes: ES0105200002 

Código ISIN Acciones Clase A afectadas: ES0105200416

Las acciones Clase A se transformarán en acciones ordinarias clase B en las siguientes condiciones:

(a) Derecho de Conversión voluntaria: Cada acción Clase A se transformará en una acción ordinaria Clase B. Los titulares de acciones Clase A que deseen ejercitar su derecho de Conversión tendrán hasta el día 31 de diciembre 2017 inclusive. 

(b) Decimo período parcial de Conversión: El décimo período parcial de conversión comenzó el pasado 16 de Julio de 2014 y finalizará el próximo 15 de Octubre de 2014 a las 17:00h. 

Antes del día 10 del mes siguiente al de la terminación del 11º periodo parcial de Conversión, la Sociedad adoptará los acuerdos necesarios y realizará las actuaciones necesarias para proceder a convertir las Acciones Clase A en acciones Clase B.*


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

esta todo el pescado vendido , doble techo o lateral , caeremos como minimo a los 9950 ienso:

cerramos largos 11015 en 11055 y cargamos cortos con tres cullons :no:

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 17:31 ----------

una directriz muy importante se ha confirmado hoy :bla:

por suerte hemos sacado algo de ventajita , unos cuantos turbos mas con barrera de 50 pipos mas alta :Baile:

bueno pasad buen finde , servidor celebrara el haber sobrevivido al peponazo y volvera la semana proxima a seguir dando la brasa :o


----------



## Arracada (19 Sep 2014)

Masacre en Jcp. -4,18% y eso que recupera algo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

cierre en minimos :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

bme y fcc ROJOS


tubacex parece que ha tocado la directriz y para abajo.
tubos al final, parece que ayer no fue tan mala salida

faes-natras goteando para abajo... habrá que ser fiel al SL y si lo petan el lunes, fuera.

Las Ebro mosquea mucho que suben poco a poco, pero dejando velas escombro
y Cata poco a poco parece


sanjosé lo petó y montebalito tambien arriba bastante. pero son valores suicida, claro, de los que no hay que recomendar a nadie que compre, pq puede ser con intenciones perversas y tal.


caf-zot-adv siguen en observación...



buenas tardes y buena suerte el finde, que dan pocas ganas de postear


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Sep 2014)

BABA en 96, menudo casino.


----------



## ... (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme y fcc ROJOS
> 
> 
> tubacex parece que ha tocado la directriz y para abajo.
> ...



Y tus Vidrala también rojo pasión...

Buen finde.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Sep 2014)

La platita por debajo de los 18.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

la vela de hoy de CIE, y los 12, y llegando a las bandas... también indica por AT, pausa y venta.


Prosegur posible HCH en diario, echen un ojo.


y CAF y ZOT son las peores del MC en el RSI semanales


----------



## Namreir (19 Sep 2014)

Vendo CIE?

Cambiando de tema: la evolucion de las materias primas acojona. Que miedo da.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

cerramos cortitos 11055 en 10980 que marca igmarkets y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Apertura americana al alza.
> 
> Mira en 2020. Ayer previsto ese nivel, hoy tocado.
> 
> MM, estas patinando eh??? esto no estaba en los planes (eso creo, mi memoria esta fallando mucho).



Le pongo un post del 20 junio. Hay que saber distinguir un ciclo a medio de tácticas a corto ( el último recorte a zonas de 1980, un correctivo a largos de los jugadores a cp)


MarketMaker dijo:


> Cierre por encima de 1962 del tirón a los 1975, pre 2020 (Creo que por ahí es el tope de subida a medio-largo 1998-2009)
> Zona de soporte 1 1948- 2 1934 La ruptura de estas dos con volumen es indicativo de corrección mayor hacia zonas de: 1898-1850
> Aquí ya estaría fuera, en el aeropuerto y tomando una refrescante bebida viendo los 1635 y lágrimas de gacelos.



Efectivamente me despido del foro, ni cantando operaciones a tick, dando proyecciones a medio, recomendando teslas a la mitad de lo que están ahora, descansan los frustrados de bolsa. Un saludo desde cualquier parte del mundo en que me apetezca estar. Buena foto de paquito de nuestra quedada en Atenas, pronto te visito en Kobe. :


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bme y fcc ROJOS
> 
> 
> tubacex parece que ha tocado la directriz y para abajo.
> ...



El sector de tubacex, arcelor todavía no da compra...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Sep 2014)

bueno quedamos larguitos para el lunes , largos que soltare a primera hora para cargar cortos :Baile:


----------



## Namreir (19 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> El sector de tubacex, arcelor todavía no da compra...



Que Tubacex np da compra? Si no hace mas que subir desde que comrnzo el año.


----------



## Mulder (19 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le pongo un post del 20 junio. Hay que saber distinguir un ciclo a medio de tácticas a corto ( el último recorte a zonas de 1980, un correctivo a largos de los jugadores a cp)
> 
> 
> Efectivamente me despido del foro, ni cantando operaciones a tick, dando proyecciones a medio, recomendando teslas a la mitad de lo que están ahora, descansan los frustrados de bolsa. Un saludo desde cualquier parte del mundo en que me apetezca estar. Buena foto de paquito de nuestra quedada en Atenas, pronto te visito en Kobe. :



Señor M&M, le envié unos privados hace un tiempo, si tiene Ud. a bien contestarlos se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Dire (19 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Efectivamente me despido del foro, ni cantando operaciones a tick, dando proyecciones a medio, recomendando teslas a la mitad de lo que están ahora, descansan los frustrados de bolsa. Un saludo desde cualquier parte del mundo en que me apetezca estar. Buena foto de paquito de nuestra quedada en Atenas, pronto te visito en Kobe. :



pero no te pongas así, mujer

cuando te desairan recuerdas a mpbk alardeando de aciertos, pero en plan divina de la muelte ienso:




de momento la he pifiao con el pop, mantengo sl en 4,90


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que Tubacex np da compra? Si no hace mas que subir desde que comrnzo el año.



Europe 600 Basic Resources Index	SXPP	
Europe Industrial Metals & Mining Index
el iron.steel
T1750P


esta semana ha llegado a resistencia y pam!







tubacex tubos arcelor acx
mira el comportamiento hasta ayer, y mira hoy


----------



## Durmiente (19 Sep 2014)

Es lamentable que los grandes del hilo, estén abandonando.

Lo siento.

Un saludo MM


----------



## Dire (19 Sep 2014)

la semana que viena a los 11200


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (19 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Que Tubacex np da compra? Si no hace mas que subir desde que comrnzo el año.





ane agurain dijo:


> Europe 600 Basic Resources Index	SXPP
> Europe Industrial Metals & Mining Index
> el iron.steel
> T1750P
> ...



A todos nos gusta comprar abajo del todo y vender arriba. O tienes un radar estilo Janus con Gamesa, o compras arriba para vender mas arriba cuando el sector esta fuerte, las subidas libres dan mucho capital.

El sector es debil y si no entra capital sera por algo que no sabemos, aunque el valor sera fuerte. Prefiero sectores fuertes y valores fuertes.


----------



## mpbk (19 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> la semana que viena a los 11200



11500 o eso espero


----------



## ane agurain (19 Sep 2014)

y por si alguien quiere ganarse un coche
Concurso de Bolsa de XTB Cup 2014. Gana un Porche Cayman

---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 15:50 ----------

Peligro de fuga falsa, el peligro de doble techo aumenta...


----------



## ... (20 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y por si alguien quiere ganarse un coche
> Concurso de Bolsa de XTB Cup 2014. Gana un Porche Cayman
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2014 at 15:50 ----------
> ...



¿Cumpliendo con el cupo de 30 posts diarios?

Hombre más gráficos de Bolsa Canaria, vaya novedad...


----------



## Namreir (20 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A todos nos gusta comprar abajo del todo y vender arriba. O tienes un radar estilo Janus con Gamesa, o compras arriba para vender mas arriba cuando el sector esta fuerte, las subidas libres dan mucho capital.
> 
> El sector es debil y si no entra capital sera por algo que no sabemos, aunque el valor sera fuerte. Prefiero sectores fuertes y valores fuertes.



Tubacex

Palabra ckave: Fracking

Fin de la cita


----------



## ane agurain (20 Sep 2014)

actualizo el de idr, que sigue igual que hace 2 semanas


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Cumpliendo con el cupo de 30 posts diarios?
> 
> Hombre más gráficos de Bolsa Canaria, vaya novedad...



dejalo, este forero no sabe nada más que hch......asi va a palmar todo, con la figura de novatos.

y haciendo caso a los de bolsacanaria jajajaja

hay que ser pelele


----------



## Namreir (20 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dejalo, este forero no sabe nada más que hch......asi va a palmar todo, con la figura de novatos.
> 
> y haciendo caso a los de bolsacanaria jajajaja
> 
> hay que ser pelele



Pues parece que ese forero gana pasta, otros, pelin acojonados, cusndo aciertan solo ganan unos estruendosos aplausos en burbuja. Hay que echarle mas pelotas, hoygan.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Tubacex
> 
> Palabra ckave: Fracking
> 
> Fin de la cita



Peor me lo pones burbuja usana que petara...


----------



## Dire (20 Sep 2014)

pop ayer corrigió aunque la bajista esta rota
lo veo en 5,50 a corto-5,9 medio







---------- Post added 20-sep-2014 at 09:19 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Pues parece que ese forero gana pasta, otros, pelin acojonados, cusndo aciertan solo ganan unos estruendosos aplausos en burbuja. Hay que echarle mas pelotas, hoygan.



lo importante es ganar platita y aportar ideas

---------- Post added 20-sep-2014 at 09:22 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Peor me lo pones burbuja usana que petara...



la petación llegara cuando no halla dinero
alibaba demuestra que hay pasta para seguir mucho tiempo subiendo


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues parece que ese forero gana pasta, otros, pelin acojonados, cusndo aciertan solo ganan unos estruendosos aplausos en burbuja. Hay que echarle mas pelotas, hoygan.



jajajajja ni eso, a mi nadie me apllaude si lo dices por mi.

algun euro gano eh, que tengo que comer de esto


----------



## atman (20 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le pongo un post del 20 junio. Hay que saber distinguir un ciclo a medio de tácticas a corto ( el último recorte a zonas de 1980, un correctivo a largos de los jugadores a cp)
> 
> 
> Efectivamente me despido del foro, ni cantando operaciones a tick, dando proyecciones a medio, recomendando teslas a la mitad de lo que están ahora, descansan los frustrados de bolsa. Un saludo desde cualquier parte del mundo en que me apetezca estar. Buena foto de paquito de nuestra quedada en Atenas, pronto te visito en Kobe. :



Ha sido un placer y un honor.

Además de rentable, claro. 

Muchísimas gracias y buena vida! Se la ha ganado...


----------



## Montegrifo (21 Sep 2014)

Espero que le vaya todo muy bien y gracias por su tiempo. 

Pese a todo, sigo sin salir de mi asombro de ver como un mentecato acaba con todo así sin más.

Por cierto, son cosas mías o soy el único que no recibe su privado para el nuevo nido?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Espero que le vaya todo muy bien y gracias por su tiempo.
> 
> Pese a todo, sigo sin salir de mi asombro de ver como un mentecato acaba con todo así sin más.
> 
> Por cierto, son cosas mías o soy el único que no recibe su privado para el nuevo nido?



Correcto, no te queríamos decir nada, pero el banco no has devuelto tu recibo... 

Es bromuro, take it easy


----------



## Arracada (21 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Espero que le vaya todo muy bien y gracias por su tiempo.
> 
> Pese a todo, sigo sin salir de mi asombro de ver como un mentecato acaba con todo así sin más.
> 
> Por cierto, son cosas mías o soy el único que no recibe su privado para el nuevo nido?



No eres el único ::


----------



## inversobres (21 Sep 2014)

Pepino del tase, maximo tras maximo.

A este paso alcanza al sp.


----------



## Dire (21 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Espero que le vaya todo muy bien y gracias por su tiempo.
> 
> Pese a todo, sigo sin salir de mi asombro de ver como un mentecato acaba con todo así sin más.
> 
> Por cierto, son cosas mías o soy el único que no recibe su privado para el nuevo nido?



 
a mi tampoco me lo han enviado aun

hay que pagar la cuota por adelantado?


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (21 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> a mi tampoco me lo han enviado aun
> 
> 
> 
> hay que pagar la cuota por adelantado?




¿Qué pasa, ahora el jilo se ha movido a lo de Depeche? xD


----------



## Robopoli (21 Sep 2014)

EURUSD en mínimos de 52 semanas :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (21 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le pongo un post del 20 junio. Hay que saber distinguir un ciclo a medio de tácticas a corto ( el último recorte a zonas de 1980, un correctivo a largos de los jugadores a cp)



Hacía tiempo que no veía un ZAS en toda la boca tan elegante. Si es que lo ponen en bandeja...




MarketMaker dijo:


> Efectivamente me despido del foro, ni cantando operaciones a tick, dando proyecciones a medio, recomendando teslas a la mitad de lo que están ahora, descansan los frustrados de bolsa. Un saludo desde cualquier parte del mundo en que me apetezca estar. Buena foto de paquito de nuestra quedada en Atenas, pronto te visito en Kobe. :




Este hilo está más allá de cualquier ayuda desde hace meses, ni se moleste en perder su tiempo. Si alguna vez necesita algo o simplemente quiere saludar, ya sabe donde encontrarnos; será más que bienvenido.

Sirva mi último mensaje en este hilo para cubrir de mierda a los que han contribuido a destruir lo que un día fue - realmente - un hilo mítico; a Uds. les digo, caballeros: disfuten de lo votado, y hasta nunca.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no veía un ZAS en toda la boca tan elegante. Si es que lo ponen en bandeja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Sep 2014)

creo que en 7 años no he insultado a ningún forero. pero a los hijos de puta bastardos trolles les deseo lo peor, y lentamente.


----------



## ... (22 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que en 7 años no he insultado a ningún forero. pero a los hijos de puta bastardos trolles les deseo lo peor, y lentamente.



¿7 años? ¿Por qué dejaste de usar el otro nick?

¿Hoy no hay gráficos de Bolsa Canaria para copiar y pegar?

¿Nada que decir sobre chicharros o los cuidatas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Sep 2014)

Mon.....ande vamos a ir a trolear ahora????

Thanx por el Link! 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (22 Sep 2014)

Pues algunos sí que sentimos esta situación de veras.

A los demás os dará igual y muchos, es posible, estaréis disfrutando.

Pero a los que íbamos aprendiendo algo (poco a poco) nos va a ir fatal.

Lo lamento. Yo, por mi parte, creo no haber podido hacer nada para evitar esta situación que es, por otra parte, bastante lógica.

Una pena.


----------



## Namreir (22 Sep 2014)

Otro hilo a tomar por culo


----------



## amago45 (22 Sep 2014)

Una pena :-(


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Sep 2014)

Me logueo para decir que es una pena lo que ha pasado con el hilo. Me hubiese gustado Aportar más y devolver lo que se ha compartido por aquí, pero entre que para mi este ciclo se ha acabado y ya solo espero la gran coreccion y que el hilo estaba tomado por troles y demás a uno se le quitaban las ganas,
Agradecer a todos los conocímientos aportados. Ha sido un placer. Se ha jodido el hilo de bolsa donde mas he aprendido.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

una enorme lastima

ya han pulbackeado la bajista verde










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon.....ande vamos a ir a trolear ahora????
> 
> Thanx por el Link!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey




ya ves ane, se rien de la gente que aporta

con todo el descaro dicen que van a trolear a otro lado :vomito:


----------



## Namreir (22 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo deberia chaparlo, y esperar que el proximo hilo que se abra no acabe igual.


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Ajetreo deberia chaparlo, y esperar que el proximo hilo que se abra no acabe igual.



hablemos de bolsa y no alimentemos trolles

en cpital bolsa ven los 13000 a medio








Sino perdemos la zona de 9735 - 9740 creo que nos vamos como minimo a los 9797 por butterfly armonico en 1'


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Sep 2014)

Muertos días, 

vuelvo y me encuentro en un funeral, ay señor. Bueno, gracias a todos los grandes foreros que hicieron de este un grandísimo hilo de entre otras cosas de bolsa. Quien diría que este hilo no sobreviviría al Ibex?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Sep 2014)

guanos dias y tal para cual :rolleye:

cerramos largos 10980 en 10990 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Sep 2014)

ponzi, mira Tesco


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

en arcelor me salen si rompiera la bajista inicial y los 13 euros como posibles los 18, aunque viendolo mejor, es posible que sea algo menos








en los 28 euros tendria el 38% de toda la caida que creo que deberia en algun momento tocar, pero igual nos pegamos 5 años


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Sep 2014)

cual es tu toc chaval ? :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (22 Sep 2014)

Cociendo el reversal. De primeras a cerrar el gap.

Menuda limpieza matutina para nada.


----------



## Namreir (22 Sep 2014)

A mi me da que nos estamos metiendo en un lateral insufrible, y los 11.200 van a ser jodidos de romper. Pero bueno, lo dice alguien que acierta el 50% de las veces.


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cual es tu toc chaval ? :rolleye:



cual es tu tic muyayo?:rolleye:


----------



## Seren (22 Sep 2014)

por qué es el ibex el único que sube?


----------



## Robopoli (22 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos a echar a la tragaperras!!
> Unas pocas a UNITED RENTALS, INC. (URI)



Noticias noticiosas: United Rentals : Added to S&P 500 | 4-Traders



> United Rentals, Inc. (NYSE:URI), the world’s largest equipment rental company, today announced that it has been added as a component of the S&P 500 Index, effective after the close of trading today.
> 
> The S&P 500 is widely recognized as the foremost gauge of large-cap U.S. equity market performance. First published in 1957, it is a market-value weighted index consisting of 500 stocks chosen for market size, liquidity and industry grouping, among other factors. United Rentals has been added as a constituent to the S&P 500® GICS (Global Industry Classification Standard) Trading Companies & Distributors Sub-Industry Index.
> 
> Michael J. Kneeland, chief executive officer of United Rentals, said, “Our inclusion in the S&P 500 is a testament to the strength of our growth strategy, the hard work of our employees, and the loyalty of our customers. We are proud that our commitment to value creation has placed us among some of the most respected companies in the world on the S&P 500."



Mal día para arrancar en el SP500 ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ponzi, mira Tesco



Ha admitido que infló sus resultados en 317 millones...


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

pollastre dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no veía un ZAS en toda la boca tan elegante. Si es que lo ponen en bandeja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hubo hace algunos años,por este foro usuarios que le echaban bemoles vaticinando movimientos y a poco que acertaban, se hacían con una legión de seguidores,que mas recordaba a los canales de madrugada de la bruja lola, en lo que respecta al futuro que a uno sobre inversión. 
con la misma intensidad que salían al ruedo, desaparecian cuando se producían errores de prevision,jejejeje.

creo importante comentar sobre movimientos pasados, nunca el porvenir,ademas asi se evita el riesgo al ridiculo........

todos mis respetos y reconocimiento a foreros actuales que asi actuan


----------



## inversobres (22 Sep 2014)

Eur/usd zozobrando y todo cambiando de color poco a poco.

Tarde confusa.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> en arcelor me salen si rompiera la bajista inicial y los 13 euros como posibles los 18, aunque viendolo mejor, es posible que sea algo menos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no creo que sea el momento, yo de esto no tengo ni idea... pero un valor claramente que baja en un sector que claramente no esta en su mejor momento. 






emho


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no creo que sea el momento, yo de esto no tengo ni idea... pero un valor claramente que baja en un sector que claramente no esta en su mejor momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, no es momento

digo que tiene que romper los 13 para intentar algo,con mucho respeto, es muy jodio este valor


----------



## Krim (22 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Eur/usd zozobrando y todo cambiando de color poco a poco.
> 
> Tarde confusa.



No veo yo fuerte el reversal, más bien veo subidita tímida de las que luego te desmontan en media hora...te pueden las ganas de lechugas, tío. 

Vamos a ver como abren los que mandan, pero no creo que hoy sea día de mucha alegría.


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No veo yo fuerte el reversal, más bien veo subidita tímida de las que luego te desmontan en media hora...te pueden las ganas de lechugas, tío.
> 
> Vamos a ver como abren los que mandan, pero no creo que hoy sea día de mucha alegría.



hoy habla Draghi, en la eurocamara


----------



## amago45 (22 Sep 2014)

PRISA
La participación de la sociedad patrimonial de la familia Polanco, Rucandio, se ha acercado al 20% tras la entrada la semana pasada mediante aumento de capital del empresario mexicano Roberto Alcántara, convirtiéndose en el primer accionista individual de la compañía, con un porcentaje del 9,3%.

Larga vida a los Polanco

ya estaba descontada la noticia en el precio


----------



## Robopoli (22 Sep 2014)

Guanete USA premium.


----------



## mofeta (22 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> hablemos de bolsa y no alimentemos trolles
> 
> en cpital bolsa ven los 13000 a medio
> 
> ...



Faus que sigue correctivo


----------



## Kennedy (22 Sep 2014)

Seren dijo:


> por qué es el ibex el único que sube?




Porque España se ha convertido en el motor de Europa (PIB dixit). ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Sep 2014)

mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :no:

preveo gap a la baja mañana ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Sep 2014)

Draghi advierte de que la recuperacin en la zona euro 'pierde impulso' | Economa | EL MUNDO
"Pierde impulso"... :: manda cojones con la neolengua... 
No se si hay más trols aquí o en el BCE


----------



## desastre total (22 Sep 2014)

Visto como ha estado de caldeado el ambiente, vamos a intentar aportar mis escasos conocimientos para intentar que se siga hablando de bolsa.
Ahí va mi análisis sobre lo que puede estar sucediendo en FCC. 
Aquí hay una doble jugada. 
Por un lado está FCC, a la que el negocio no le va mal, pero que tiene que conseguir pasta para pagar la parte de la deuda que está a un interés extratosférico y que le impide generar liquidez y buenos resultados por los costes financieros. 
Si sólo hubiera esta primera jugada obviamente la acción iría para abajo ante una ampliación de capital que hoy supone la mitad de la capitalización de la empresa. 
Peeeeeeeeero, y aquí está el tema, la segunda jugada es que la accionista mayoritaria va a ver diluida su participación a la mitad o menos, porque va a tener que vender los derechos por los propios pufos de la Koplo, y aquí es donde está la clave para que el precio antes de la AK vaya para arriba en vez de para abajo, porque la empresa y los cuidadores van a hacer todo lo que esté en su mano para subir el precio de la cotización hasta la AK para que los derechos reporten el máximo posible. 
AQUÍ ES DONDE SE JUEGA LA PASTA LA ACCIONISTA MAYORITARIA, EN LOS DERECHOS Y LOS VAN A LLEVAR TODO LO ARRIBA QUE PUEDAN.


----------



## Arracada (22 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pues algunos sí que sentimos esta situación de veras.
> 
> A los demás os dará igual y muchos, es posible, estaréis disfrutando.
> 
> ...



Exacto Durmiente, pienso lo mismo. Además da la sensación de que o es una persona sola, o quizás dos o tres, no más, quien ha liado este estropicio. Quizás se esté dando demasiado protagonismo a quien no mecece ninguno.

No sé vosotros, pero a mi me ha dado mucha pena este finde ver el hilo vacío. :´(


----------



## Robopoli (22 Sep 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Le pongo un post del 20 junio. Hay que saber distinguir un ciclo a medio de tácticas a corto ( el último recorte a zonas de 1980, un correctivo a largos de los jugadores a cp)
> 
> 
> Efectivamente me despido del foro, ni cantando operaciones a tick, dando proyecciones a medio, recomendando teslas a la mitad de lo que están ahora, descansan los frustrados de bolsa. Un saludo desde cualquier parte del mundo en que me apetezca estar. Buena foto de paquito de nuestra quedada en Atenas, pronto te visito en Kobe. :



Apoteósico final con zas en toda la boca. 
Una pena señor leoncio no haberle leído en su época de mayor actividad en el foro. Estoy seguro que habría aprendido mucho.
Por otro lado me quedo con la tranquilidad que por aquí nos quedamos con patán inversobres, el jato y otros troles menores 
Todo un lujo vamos... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Sep 2014)

yo soy MV rey del trono troll , señor de las bestias de la tierra y los peces del mar , pero que hace MV respondiendo a un forero que es un cadaver andante :ouch: no veras el nuevo dia chaval , es mas no veras el nuevo siglo :no:


----------



## erpako (22 Sep 2014)

1:24 Dijo Dios: "Produzca la tierra animales vivientes de cada especie: bestias, sierpes y alimañas terrestres de cada especie." Y así fue.
1:25 Hizo Dios las alimañas terrestres de cada especie, y las bestias de cada especie, y toda sierpe del suelo de cada especie: y vio Dios que estaba bien.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Sep 2014)

Que tiempos aquellos de la conga de bankia, de gamesa.... Y que ahora solo escriban troles... Me vuelvo a rankia


----------



## Namreir (22 Sep 2014)

Si algo huele a depresion, sabe a depresion y parece una depresion es que es una depresion.


----------



## juan35 (22 Sep 2014)

Este foro se ha ido 

Fernando Fernán Gómez - ¡A La Mierda! - YouTube







Gracias mamado lidl, don pesetas y te metes la pubicidad por el culo, que es en lo unico que piensas-


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> Visto como ha estado de caldeado el ambiente, vamos a intentar aportar mis escasos conocimientos para intentar que se siga hablando de bolsa.
> Ahí va mi análisis sobre lo que puede estar sucediendo en FCC.
> Aquí hay una doble jugada.
> Por un lado está FCC, a la que el negocio no le va mal, pero que tiene que conseguir pasta para pagar la parte de la deuda que está a un interés extratosférico y que le impide generar liquidez y buenos resultados por los costes financieros.
> ...




Por eso fcc ni tocar hasta despues de la ampliacion, quizas esta sea de los pocas veces que las gacelas ganen a la leona


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)

Carboneros, mi pésame.

Si no sabes pa que te metes sin SL.

Ahora que vengan los gallos valientes de que el SL es para mariquitas.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Sep 2014)

Hasta que tengamos un cierre en el IBEX por debajo del 893 aquí no ha pasado nada... (lo que pasa es que me parece que mañana cierra por debajo del 893 sí o sí...). (Espero equivocarme).

En el sp todo cierre por debajo del 997 es malo (creo) y por debajo del 990, nefasto.


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Carboneros, mi pésame.
> 
> Si no sabes pa que te metes sin SL.
> 
> Ahora que vengan los gallos valientes de que el SL es para mariquitas.




sin pretender meterme donde no me llaman
sin SL por la vida? en una empresa comprometida como anr?.

si no es esta, sera la siguiente y si no la proxima pero asi te dejan en pelota picada, tocando hueso y sin nada donde agarrarse

anr es una factoria de jrandes inversores a largo


----------



## Adicto (22 Sep 2014)

creative dijo:


> Por eso fcc ni tocar hasta despues de la ampliacion, quizas esta sea de los pocas veces que las gacelas ganen a la leona



No lo pillo, ¿quieres decir que es mejor retrasar la compra para hacer pupa a la presidenta?

Por cierto, ¿cuándo es la ampliación y se sabe cuánto?


----------



## desastre total (22 Sep 2014)

creative dijo:


> Por eso fcc ni tocar hasta despues de la ampliacion, quizas esta sea de los pocas veces que las gacelas ganen a la leona



Yo creo que precisamente en este caso será al revés, el chollo será antes/durante la ampliación y no después, porque en este caso lo que busca la accionista mayoritaria es que la acción valga lo máximo posible para que los derechos valgan lo máximo posible.
A la Koplo, hasta ahora sólo le preocupaba el dividendo, la cotización se la traía al pairo, es más, le venía incluso bien que estuviera baja para atraer a inversores.
Pero ahora el tema ha cambiado, busca ingresar lo máximo posible por los derechos de la ampliación y para eso necesita un valor alto de la acción y además, no va a vender ni una porque ya está al límite del 50%.
En cualquier caso, lo veremos en breve por que la AK seguro que la hacen antes de que termine el año. Hoy cerró a 14,835.


----------



## Namreir (22 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Carboneros, mi pésame.
> 
> Si no sabes pa que te metes sin SL.
> 
> Ahora que vengan los gallos valientes de que el SL es para mariquitas.



Metidos en una drepresion, con burbuja de fracking, parce que todas las carboneras van a la quiebra, capitulo 11 soon in your home.

Lo mejor es veder, asumir perdidas y salir corriendo.

Y los analisis a posteriori son siempre facilisimos de hacer.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Metidos en una drepresion, con burbuja de fracking, parce que todas las carboneras van a la quiebra, capitulo 11 soon in your home.
> 
> Lo mejor es veder, asumir perdidas y salir corriendo.
> 
> Y los analisis a posteriori son siempre facilisimos de hacer.



Las pilladas y son mayores del 50%.

De muertos al río y todos juntos a la JGA.

LA bolsa consiste en sobrevivir y ganar la pasta en pocas y buenas operaciones.

No me cansaré de repetirlo.


----------



## desastre total (22 Sep 2014)

En ANR probablemente se esté preparando un reversal de libro.
Todo el mundo asustando, un desplome a lo bestia y sin embargo noticias como esta?
Refining and processing: Alpha Natural Resources plans new LNG plant in Wyoming
Aquí algo no cuadra.


----------



## Namreir (22 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las pilladas y son mayores del 50%.
> 
> De muertos al río y todos juntos a la JGA.
> 
> ...



Mejor perder el 50%, que el 100%, y lo digo por experiencia.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 22:03 ----------

A mi mejor es que no me hagais ni caso, casi nunca acierto.


----------



## bertok (22 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> En ANR probablemente se esté preparando un reversal de libro.
> Todo el mundo asustando, un desplome a lo bestia y sin embargo noticias como esta?
> Refining and processing: Alpha Natural Resources plans new LNG plant in Wyoming
> Aquí algo no cuadra.



Claro que cuadra.

- Volumen de ruptura en la zona de soporte tan marcar una pauta de continuidad de tendencia primaria bajista.

- Los que salen con las manos fuertes.

- Sobreproducción masiva en todo el orbe.

- China marcando peak en la demanda de carbón. Y cuando lo necesite lo tiene a precio puta en Australia y no en los US.

Está más que cantando cuando dije "carboneros, cabalgan solos".

En este tipo de valores, como en muchos, bromas las justas. Cuando te montas en una tendencia todo el mundo gana pero pocos saben por qué lo hacen.

Ya verás hasta dónde lo van a llevar ... con recesión planetaria a la vuelta de la esquina

De la noticia que posteas, algo va mal cuando le tienen que quitar la chofa a los carros y alimentarlos con gas natural licuado. Los márgenes de beneficios son ridículos o inexistentes en la parte baja del ciclo. A pandoro le ha dado por escarbar.


----------



## Krim (22 Sep 2014)

desastre total dijo:


> En ANR probablemente se esté preparando un reversal de libro.
> Todo el mundo asustando, un desplome a lo bestia y sin embargo noticias como esta?
> Refining and processing: Alpha Natural Resources plans new LNG plant in Wyoming
> Aquí algo no cuadra.



Bien puedes tener razón, pero claro ¿Hasta donde pueden tumbarla? ¿2,4? ¿2? ¿1,7? 

Es cierto que cuando nadie quiera ya comprar, es el momento de hacerlo, pero...calibrarlo es difícil. A mi ya me han dado dos azotes ::


----------



## Dire (22 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las pilladas y son mayores del 50%.
> 
> De muertos al río y todos juntos a la JGA.
> 
> ...



la situacion es compleja y peligrosa

la gacelada se cocina en el horno en su propio jugo de minusvalias

un poco mas de caida y los arribistas se encontraran con una correccion mortal e ineludible

ya le digo yo a usted que no hay estrategia de salida y se quedan como inversores a largo 

se oyen su quegidos de dolor


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Sep 2014)

Otro que despues de unos cuantos años leyendo dia a dia el hilo, aunque aportando poco, se despide.
Con gran pena lo hago, era parte ya de mi rutina diaria. Mucho aprendido de yates, relojes, gyns, bobss y algo de bolsa.
3 jilis que se cargan el hilo, no me lo puedo creer..bueno si..creo el porqué lo hacen...aunque me lo callo.
GRACIAS por todo, ha sido un master y sin pasar por la universidad.
2, 3 amigos de carne y hueso que tampoco ya postean...
Abrazos a todos

pd: pedido a 3 ilustres del HVEI35 invitación...c.de c.

pd2: Calopez...que has hecho???.. Que has permitido hacer?? Por qué lo has hecho??


----------



## Krim (22 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> De la noticia que posteas, algo va mal cuando le tienen que quitar la chofa a los carros y alimentarlos con gas natural licuado. Los márgenes de beneficios son ridículos o inexistentes en la parte baja del ciclo. A pandoro le ha dado por escarbar.



Ostia, Bertok, estas cosas ponlas en spoiler, que casi me atraganto de la risa que me ha dado leer tanta burrada junta, tú...

Para empezar, de lo que producirán de GNL, sólo el 15% es para camiones, el resto es para otros usos, que vienen siendo...eeh...pues todo para lo que se utiliza el gas natural: Calefacción, cocina, generación de energía, etc. Porque el GNL es, de largo, la forma más económica y sencilla de transportar gas grandes distancias, sobre todo por mar. 

Sobre lo de "algo anda mal para ponerlo en los camiones" :XX:, sí, efectivamente: Tu tren de lógica, que tela como funciona. Lo que "anda mal" es que es más económico que la gasofa, al necesitar muchísimo menos procesado químico, refino e historias. Es además mucho más limpio que la gasofa y sobre todo el diesel, si bien esto probablemente les importa una mierda. Supongo que para tí eso es "ir mal" ::

Respecto a los márgenes, pues nada, oye, me parece genial que tú pienses que aquello no es rentable. Seguro que es lo que han pensado al hacer ese proyecto, han dicho "vamos a buscar la parte menos rentable del ciclo de gas e invertir ahí". Lástima que no te hayan contratado de consultor, con lo fácil que hubiera sido.


----------



## Gji (23 Sep 2014)

Hoy he comprado 50000€ en Telefónica.
Me han dicho que va a subir.


----------



## Kennedy (23 Sep 2014)

La estampida de pesos pesados del hilo, ¿es directamente proporcional a la magnitud del guano que se avecina?


----------



## burbujito1982 (23 Sep 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Otro que despues de unos cuantos años leyendo dia a dia el hilo, aunque aportando poco, se despide.
> Con gran pena lo hago, era parte ya de mi rutina diaria. Mucho aprendido de yates, relojes, gyns, bobss y algo de bolsa.
> 3 jilis que se cargan el hilo, no me lo puedo creer..bueno si..creo el porqué lo hacen...aunque me lo callo.
> GRACIAS por todo, ha sido un master y sin pasar por la universidad.
> ...



se echará de menos su avatar; no entiendo lo de la invitación, pero yo también espero algún privado para seguir aprendiendo.

Mientras tanto seguiré por aquí mientras el sargento siga posteando


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos pabajo sin freno , tenemos doble techo o canal lateral , en cualquier caso los 9950 los veremos seguro ienso:

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 09:05 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los cortos con tres cojones :no:
> 
> preveo gap a la baja mañana ienso:



dicho y hecho lechones :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Sep 2014)

Buenas.

Después del verano no he pasado mucho por aquí, pero veo que el hilo se nos viene abajo. Una pena...
Yo sigo con mis Zélticas, que parece que quieren (otra vez) y mis Arcelores, que no pueden (como siempre).

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

hoy caemos un 2% adicional mas o menos :Baile: 







babas :baba:


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

movido sl del pop a 4,7 hay que aguantar


----------



## Krim (23 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy caemos un 2% adicional mas o menos :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reversal incoming un 3,2...


Me ha fallado usted con el gap, pierde facultades.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

la magia de pandorcito


----------



## ane agurain (23 Sep 2014)

no posts. no visits. no incoming. solo privados


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

el niño pandoro repartiendo ojete calor :Aplauso:


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Sep 2014)

No posts. No visits.no incoming. Solo privados


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

este gap a la baja eleva las probabilidades de que tengamos un doble techo , de ser asi el ojetivo serian los 8600 ienso:


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Ojo con el 10.800, se está cociendo un HCH con objetivo 10.500 si los pierde. También pasa por ahí un soporte importante del fibo.



esta claro toca correccion a lo bestia


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

no post noque ? dejad ya la marikada , si quieren irse vayanse , no les queremos no les necesitamos :no:

se han puesto en huelga los especialitos :rolleye:


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

2 posibilidades para hoy sr. jato








alcista, creacion de cypher armonico a los 9855 aprox 

bajista, segundo impulso abajo minimo a 9692 

si perdemos la alcista amarilla de abajo, precausion amigo conductor, es la que ha sostenido el precio en los momentos mas bajistas durante la subida. 

tanto la bajista verde claro donde rebota como esa alcista amarilla lugares de rebote a largos ienso:


----------



## Seren (23 Sep 2014)

Se está cociendo un catacrak en alguna empresa gorda de materias primas...americana, australiana...al estilo lehman, lo vengo diciendo en un hilo

Pero ojo, si esto ocurre, el ibex no se nos va al merda, habrá susto inicial pero europa va a ser refugio mundial, aqui somos importadores netos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

Escenario en caso de doble techo , caida a los 10420 rebote pa cerrar el gap de hoy y caida sin freno a los 9450 pullback y posterior caida al objetivo 8600 ienso:


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Se está cociendo un catacrak en alguna empresa gorda de materias primas...americana, australiana...al estilo lehman, lo vengo diciendo en un hilo
> 
> Pero ojo, si esto ocurre, el ibex no se nos va al merda, habrá susto inicial pero europa va a ser refugio mundial, aqui somos importadores netos.



materias primas? 

mas pistas, no me entero


el pop apoyando en la mm200

venga bonito, rebota


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Sep 2014)

¿Qué pasa en Solaria?
Vamos a surfear.


----------



## bolsacafe (23 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> 2 posibilidades para hoy sr. jato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas Dire, se agradece la información que aportas, pero al menos habría que citar la fuente de donde se saca la información, por no menospreciar el trabajo de la gente que comparte su trabajo altruistamente.
Espero que compartas mi humilde opinión. 
Gracias 

FUENTE: Análisis tiempo real correspondiente al Martes 23 de Septiembre 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

bolsacafe dijo:


> Buenas Dire, se agradece la información que aportas, pero al menos habría que citar la fuente de donde se saca la información, por no menospreciar el trabajo de la gente que comparte su trabajo altruistamente.
> Espero que compartas mi humilde opinión.
> Gracias
> 
> FUENTE: Análisis tiempo real correspondiente al Martes 23 de Septiembre 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa



oido cocina, lo citare (que nadie me acuse de spamear(

guano en cantidad


----------



## javiorz (23 Sep 2014)

bolsacafe dijo:


> Buenas Dire, se agradece la información que aportas, pero al menos habría que citar la fuente de donde se saca la información, por no menospreciar el trabajo de la gente que comparte su trabajo altruistamente.
> Espero que compartas mi humilde opinión.
> Gracias
> 
> FUENTE: Análisis tiempo real correspondiente al Martes 23 de Septiembre 2014 - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa



Él al igual que mpbk son los más mejores de bolsa del foro y están *excentos* de dar explicaciones :::ouch:


----------



## elpatatero (23 Sep 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/?hl=es&gl=ES#/watch?v=gU5kIrtmyn4


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

javiorz dijo:


> Él al igual que mpbk son los más mejores de bolsa del foro y están *excentos* de dar explicaciones :::ouch:










hablemos de bolsa

llevamos un par de dias sin insultos y con respeto, no lo estropeeemos

FCC parece que hoy aguanta ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

abandonad toda esperanza alcistillas :no:


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Sep 2014)

Empiezo a estar hasta los mismísimos ya de tanta despedida! A tomar viento ya hombre! Muchas gracias de verdad a todos por vuestras desinteresadas aportaciones de todo este tiempo, pero basta ya de hundir a los demás, aquí hay un sólo troll jorobando todo lo que puede, ¿y por eso ahora os hacéis los indignados y os vais? Venga ya!
Me parece bien, que os vaya bien en vuestro nuevo club-paraíso, pero a los que simplemente estábamos aquí por aprender y ganas de compartir impresiones, ya que nos dejáis en la estacada, por lo menos no nos deis la puntilla, ¿qué coño es eso de cada uno tener que hacer su gran despedida?, esto es internet, si no te gusta, adiós y cuando os apetezca aquí seguiremos los demás dando el callo.

Lo siento, lo digo sin ninguna acritud pero esto ya es que roza lo surrealista, quien quiera aportar que aporte, al troll, estate ya quieto, inútil! Y el que siga otro camino divino de seres superiores que nos dejen a los pobres ignorantes seguir con nuestra miguita a miguita sin recordarnos cada día lo que os echaremos de menos.

Gracias


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Empiezo a estar hasta los mismísimos ya de tanta despedida! A tomar viento ya hombre! Muchas gracias de verdad a todos por vuestras desinteresadas aportaciones de todo este tiempo, pero basta ya de hundir a los demás, aquí hay un sólo troll jorobando todo lo que puede, ¿y por eso ahora os hacéis los indignados y os vais? Venga ya!
> Me parece bien, que os vaya bien en vuestro nuevo club-paraíso, pero a los que simplemente estábamos aquí por aprender y ganas de compartir impresiones, ya que nos dejáis en la estacada, por lo menos no nos deis la puntilla, ¿qué coño es eso de cada uno tener que hacer su gran despedida?, esto es internet, si no te gusta, adiós y cuando os apetezca aquí seguiremos los demás dando el callo.
> 
> Lo siento, lo digo sin ninguna acritud pero esto ya es que roza lo surrealista, quien quiera aportar que aporte, al troll, estate ya quieto, inútil! Y el que siga otro camino divino de seres superiores que nos dejen a los pobres ignorantes seguir con nuestra miguita a miguita sin recordarnos cada día lo que os echaremos de menos.
> ...



dejalos, se van en plan divas a su retiro en islas griegas

cuanto antes se despioje antes se habla de bolsa 


Parames ha dejado bestinver :8:

parece que hay problemas entre el y acciona :8:


----------



## Cetero (23 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> dejalos, se van en plan divas a su retiro en islas griegas
> 
> cuanto antes se despioje antes se habla de bolsa
> 
> ...



¿Alguna idea de que hacer con pasta que tengo en Bestinford?
No se sabe a donde va, por ahora


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de que hacer con pasta que tengo en Bestinford?
> No se sabe a donde va, por ahora



"Ahora Acciona teme la reacción en bloque de sus inversores para liquidar sus fondos. Tanto es así que desde el holding de la familia Entrecanales se estima que podría irse hasta la mitad del dinero gestionado."

esto significa que tendran que deshacer posiciones a marchas forzadas, probablemente con minusvalias agravadas por un entorno bajista en Europa, con lo que los VLs van a sufrir bastante.


----------



## ... (23 Sep 2014)

Cava lo ha vuelto a clavar.

Edit: y esperemos que no perfore esa zona de 10.700. Bueno o sí, eso ya depende de la operativa de cada uno, los B&H encantados si nos ponemos a cerrar el gap en 9.450

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 13:00 ----------

Con Acciona toca vigilar y a ver si se puede pescar en aguas revueltas, yo en principio esperaré pero atento para ver hasta dónde llevan las correcciones.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 13:01 ----------

En cuanto a las despedidas... de acuerdo al 100% con Montegrifo. Al único que realmente echaría de menos es a Ponzi.


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Sep 2014)

Bueno, hoy toca día revuelto, vaya bombazo el de paramés! Esto sí que no lo esperaba, ojito que esos fondos movían mucha pasta y como cunda el pánico en su legión de seguidores... y otros tantos que invertían directamente en las acciones siguiendo sus pasos.

Yo sigo vigilando mis queridas amadeus, parece que no quieren rebajarlas más


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

no solo seva parames, se va todo el equipo

puede ser muy gordo

Como evidenció la reunión de ayer, de la que sólo ha trascendido el tono tenso y crispado mantenido por ambas partes, Acciona teme una reacción en bloque de sus inversores para reembolsar sus fondos (gestiona 10.000 millones de euros), un riesgo que ya es realidad después de que Paramés haya hecho oficial su marcha de Bestinver. Para ese escenario, el más pesimista, desde el holding de la familia Entrecanales se estima que podría salir hasta la mitad del dinero gestionado. Los inversores tienen la palabra.

Leer más: Divorcio total: Paramés abandona Bestinver por diferencias insuperables con Acciona - Noticias de Empresas http://*******/XTqzJV


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

salid ratitas :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> 10.799 entrando en zona guanosa.
> 
> Los gabachos se la están pegando bien gorda, y los alemanes, en proporción, también.
> 
> A ver cómo viene USA a la tarde. Puede ser la sentencia.



la tuneladora ?


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Sep 2014)

Hola, yo seguiré entrando por aquí cuando pueda.
La verdad es que he cogido aprecio a mucha gente de este foro.
Os echaré de menos a muchos de los que os habéis despedido.
La verdad es que no he aportado nada, pero tampoco creo que he engorrinado nada. Suma cero.


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

hoy el gato la clava con el -2%


----------



## ponzi (23 Sep 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de que hacer con pasta que tengo en Bestinford?
> No se sabe a donde va, por ahora



Yo me voy, por lo menos hasta ver como acaba este culebron.Si Parames se va seguramente Alvaro y Fernando iran detras y sin equipo gestor Bestinver no vale nada.Vaya mentecato Entrecanales y todo por no cerrar los fondos o vender la gestora.Que pena


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me voy, por lo menos hasta ver como acaba este culebron.Si Parames se va seguramente Alvaro y Fernando iran detras y sin equipo gestor Bestinver no vale nada.Vaya mentecato Entrecanales y todo por no cerrar los fondos o vender la gestora.Que pena



Empresario español... Todo lo que no sea el BOE, sobres y similares les viene grande.


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me voy, por lo menos hasta ver como acaba este culebron.Si Parames se va seguramente Alvaro y Fernando iran detras y sin equipo gestor Bestinver no vale nada.Vaya mentecato Entrecanales y todo por no cerrar los fondos o vender la gestora.Que pena



Yo también cerraré el garito.


----------



## inversobres (23 Sep 2014)

Cocinando el reversal.

Vamos a ver, esto parece un funeral de estado.

DEP hvei.


----------



## atman (23 Sep 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Se está cociendo un catacrak en alguna empresa gorda de materias primas...americana, australiana...al estilo lehman, lo vengo diciendo en un hilo
> 
> Pero ojo, si esto ocurre, el ibex no se nos va al merda, habrá susto inicial pero europa va a ser refugio mundial, aqui somos importadores netos.




fíjese usted que...


----------



## mofeta (23 Sep 2014)

Lo que no sé yo es si la gente que acaba de entrar y tiene que aguantar un año para no penalizar va a verse pillada en Bestinver. Estuve a punto en la caída a los 10000

Hoy parece que se aguanta, otra vez, en los 10800


----------



## sinnombrex (23 Sep 2014)

Estos de acciona no se esconden:

Negociaciones del dia de Bestinver:


Valor ---------------------C-V-------------------Compra-------------------Venta
ACCIONA---------------23.000-------------------25.000-------------------2.000
MIQUEL COST-------------100----------------------100------------------------0
ACERINOX	***********-273------------------------0----------------------273

Otro que se pira de Bestinver, lo que no se es como porque llevo menos de un año.


----------



## Krim (23 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cocinando el reversal.
> 
> Vamos a ver, esto parece un funeral de estado.
> 
> DEP hvei.



Lo del jato era broma, hombre, no iba al pie de la letra aunque hubiera molado que se cumpliera :XX:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Sep 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Estos de acciona no se esconden:
> 
> Negociaciones del dia de Bestinver:
> 
> ...



Hombre ellos mismos se compran 23k de acciones... el día que Parames se larga... solo faltan que compren la deuda de acciona para el fondo mixto :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

ayayay gacelillas y mas ayes que habran , porque la hora de pandoro ha llegado :no:


----------



## ... (23 Sep 2014)

Hoy Pandoro ha hecho de las suyas con Adveo, Alba, Faes, Natra, Vidrala, etc.

Empiezo a entender la ausencia de alguno...

P.D.: Pepitoria, ¿dónde están sus memes cuando se necesitan?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Sep 2014)

estara poniendo memes en el foro de ambiente :o

cerramos cortos 10990 en 10800 y abrimos largos con tres cojones , largos que pienso ventilar ni bien habra el mercado para inmediatamente cargar cortos :Baile:


----------



## ... (23 Sep 2014)

Gallardón ha dimitido, otro palo al bipartidismo.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 17:57 ----------

A todo esto, ENCE cierra prácticamente en máximos con más de 1% :


----------



## Mr. Blonde (23 Sep 2014)

Lo que no ha dicho es donde va a ir, Endesa, Repsol, Iberdrola... ienso:


Mi entrada en NH la semana pasada, sin palabras :: ::


----------



## ... (23 Sep 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Lo que no ha dicho es donde va a ir, Endesa, Repsol, Iberdrola... ienso:



A la Conferencia Episcopal.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2014)

hola wapos.

saludo y me voy.

me echais de menos?


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

hoy es dia de despedidas, dimisones, separaciones... Parames, gallardon, Ane

al final sera en octubre

a mapfre le ha sentado bien la salida definitiva de bankia 

vaya leche se ha llevado acciona

si aqui todo el mundo se va de bestinver, si se extrapola al total de inversores del fondo, la desbandada puede ser gorda, de mas del 50% que espera acciona


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> hoy es dia de despedidas, dimisones, separaciones... Parames, gallardon, Ane
> 
> al final sera en octubre
> 
> ...



cuidado con comprar.....estamos en zonas de resistencia a lP.


----------



## MattCoy (23 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hola wapos.
> 
> saludo y me voy.
> 
> me echais de menos?



Pues si... por cierto, sigue pensando como la semana pasada que vamos a por maximos anuales en un mes vista?

De momento va casi un 4 % de bajada desde el nivel que yo di como resistencia, los alrededores del 11200...


----------



## Dire (23 Sep 2014)

pregunta a los que sabeis de fondos

pienso que si el equipo gestor de una gestora se va es como si la gestora cerrase. 
es como si traspasan un bar en funcionamiento y dejan los muebles y tal, pero se llevan el personal que da buen servicio, atrae a la gente y crea ambiente

cuando otro lo coja sera otro bar distinto en el mismo lugar que el anterior

¿un fondo y sus gestores es lo mismo?


----------



## bertok (23 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayayay gacelillas y mas ayes que habran , porque la hora de pandoro ha llegado :no:



no te pega el rol bajista, estás demasiado intoxicado


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Pues si... por cierto, sigue pensando como la semana pasada que vamos a por maximos anuales en un mes vista?
> 
> De momento va casi un 4 % de bajada desde el nivel que yo di como resistencia, los alrededores del 11200...



nose, en realidad que den la noticia de escocia y caiga no es buena señal. santander ya es venta, me he quedado 5000€ por si sube a 8.5.

he encontrado trabajo de bolsa: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uimiento-de-mi-entrada-mercado-laboral-4.html

el troll se va de asesor bursátil.

sabéis que me lo merezco, el único que clavo los 11200 y siguen sin superarse.


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Sep 2014)

Si le han dado el trabajo es señal de que nos va a dejar tal y como dijo hace unos días ¿no?

Supongo que nos dejará a su "colega" Dire para seguir dándonos la tabarra.


----------



## Adicto (23 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nose, en realidad que den la noticia de escocia y caiga no es buena señal. santander ya es venta, me he quedado 5000€ por si sube a 8.5.
> 
> he encontrado trabajo de bolsa: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uimiento-de-mi-entrada-mercado-laboral-4.html
> 
> ...



Hasta un reloj parado da la hora bien 2 veces al día… y una moneda tiene el 50% de probabilidades de acertar algo.
¿Para cuándo has dicho que nos vamos a 11700? ¿O sólo repites 20 veces la que aciertas de chiripa con un cómodo margen de 200 puntos y te callas las 20 que fallas?


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Hasta un reloj parado da la hora bien 2 veces al día… y una moneda tiene el 50% de probabilidades de acertar algo.
> ¿Para cuándo has dicho que nos vamos a 11700? ¿O sólo repites 20 veces la que aciertas de chiripa con un cómodo margen de 200 puntos y te callas las 20 que fallas?



jajajaj claro claro.......los 11700 habrán que esperar....dije que se tenian que superar los 11200.....está claro no?

bueno hasta siempre.


----------



## Adicto (23 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> jajajaj claro claro.......los 11700 habrán que esperar....dije que se tenian que superar los 11200.....está claro no?
> 
> bueno hasta siempre.



Dijiste 11200-11400 y a los pocos meses 11700. Si ahora estuviéramos en 13000 hubieran habido un montón de profecías autocumplidas desde los 11400 a los 13000.

No te preocupes cuando te marches reflotaremos el hilo ese de indra, fcc… de hace unas semanas… para ver cuántas has acertadas, tienes de margen 1 trimestre.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Sep 2014)

Qué pena de hilo ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Sep 2014)

Por favor no sigáis echándole de comer en este hilo, tiene varios hilos chorra donde también se le puede dar su ración diaria
Su única intención es hacer el comentario más absurdo para captar algo de atención con cualquiera de sus nicks, aburridlo o trolearle sus hilos


----------



## ane agurain (23 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> Hoy Pandoro ha hecho de las suyas con Adveo, Alba, Faes, Natra, Vidrala, etc.
> 
> Empiezo a entender la ausencia de alguno...
> 
> P.D.: Pepitoria, ¿dónde están sus memes cuando se necesitan?



hay que loguearse para no leer subnomalidades:

adveo me saltó hace 15 días, alba y vidrala poco después.

si alguien tiene dudas, puede consultar los posts anteriores.
salvo que sea el troll ... que dirá lo que quiera


faes llevo y sigo con -1%
natra con +1% en esta piramidacion
Ebro con +1%
cata occ. parecido a compra

y sigo pensando en adveo, zot y azkoyen que las sigo



mi ausencia será cuando quiera yo, no cuando marquen los payasos. pero que calvopez se olvide de mucha gente... y cuando se monte en el otro foro, de más


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Por favor no sigáis echándole de comer en este hilo, tiene varios hilos chorra donde también se le puede dar su ración diaria
> Su única intención es hacer el comentario más absurdo para captar algo de atención con cualquiera de sus nicks, aburridlo o trolearle sus hilos




Pues sí.

Parece que bestinver ya ha encontrado sustituto de Paramés.
Por lo menos parece que no han reparado en gastos.
Eso sí, los 23000 de hoy en Acciona...::


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Dijiste 11200-11400 y a los pocos meses 11700. Si ahora estuviéramos en 13000 hubieran habido un montón de profecías autocumplidas desde los 11400 a los 13000.
> 
> No te preocupes cuando te marches reflotaremos el hilo ese de indra, fcc… de hace unas semanas… para ver cuántas has acertadas, tienes de margen 1 trimestre.



jajajaja

pero no has visto que no ha superado mis famosos 11200?

ponte corto y deja de dar el coñazo. si se superaban los 11200, los 11455 y 11536 estaban cantados.

no ves que lo tengo todo calculado? utilizo la fórmula que utilizan los pcs para hacer los gráficos.....para que coincida todo.

no hay que comprar ibex, esta caro.


----------



## Arracada (23 Sep 2014)

Ane, no hace falta que continuamente estés justificando tus post, cada uno escribe lo que quiere y al que no le guste ajo y agua. Sólo faltaría. 

Y el foro ese nuevo que dices, tened a bien avisar, hombre, que hay much@s que no vamos a molestar ni trolear y no nos apetece quedarnos aquí aguantando pelmazos.


----------



## Rcn7 (23 Sep 2014)

Bueno... se viene guano!! SERÁ EN OCTUBRE!!


----------



## creative (23 Sep 2014)

Al margen de los ANA que se han llevado buena torta, no hay que olvidar de los CODERES que la empresa deja de cotizar, con unas condiciones draconianas para el minoritario, hoy el valor de negociacion de 1 millon de acciones.
Por otra parte la subida de SOLARIA cuando a las 8 de la tarde te sueltan un HR que se van a soltar 600.000 acciones al mercado por la ampliación de capital.


----------



## ... (24 Sep 2014)

No se preocupe, Ane, un poquito de Hemoal y 'palante'...

Edit: ya nos explicará cómo se hace eso de citar a alguien a quien tiene ignorado :XX:


----------



## elpatatero (24 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> No se preocupe, Ane, un poquito de Hemoal y 'palante'...
> 
> Edit: ya nos explicará cómo se hace eso de citar a alguien a quien tiene ignorado :XX:



Quitandote el ignore y volviendo a ponerlo idiota.


----------



## ... (24 Sep 2014)

Gracias por su respuesta Mr. Potatoe, pero la pregunta era para Ane, quería comprobar si volvía a entrar al trapo.

Ya son tomarse molestias: loguearse, desloguearse para ver qué han dicho mis ignorados, volver a loguearse, ir a la lista de ignorados, designorar, contestar diciendo que Pandoro casi no le afecta porque me han saltado los stops y/o he piramidado, volver a ignorar, desloguearme al rato para ver si ha dicho algo y vuelta a empezar.

Con razón últimamente no le da tiempo de hacer spam...


----------



## lonchabajista (24 Sep 2014)

en mi modesta opinion el ibex va para abajo..
es hora de cortos...los.soportes se estan perforando..el ibex tdv no pero lo normal es que los siga...adeu...

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 23:28 ----------




Gji dijo:


> Hoy he comprado 50000€ en Telefónica.
> Me han dicho que va a subir.



no sé so es coña..pero si es verdad..por qur no has mirado portugal telekom que esta muchisimo mas barata?..


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2014)

lonchabajista dijo:


> en mi modesta opinion el ibex va para abajo..
> es hora de cortos...los.soportes se estan perforando..el ibex tdv no pero lo normal es que los siga...adeu...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 23:28 ----------
> ...



porque la recomendé yo.......y lo que recomiendo ya se sabe.....


----------



## amago45 (24 Sep 2014)

Gallardón se va a alguna constructora. Anda que no les dió negocio en Madrid cuando era faraón ...

Pero disimulará, y primero pasará por Seeliger y Conde, lideresa style y tal ... ....


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2014)

Y hasta aquí la subida meteórica para entrar en el Ibex35 de Codere

*Los bonistas ejecutan a los Sampedro, toman Codere y la excluyen de bolsa*

Los bonistas ejecutan a los Sampedro, toman Codere y la excluyen de bolsa - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos camino del primer soporte importante , los 10420 reforzado por la mm200 , donde espero rebote para luego desplegar una segunda pata bajista , fusilamos y seguiremos fusilando :cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Sep 2014)

Mientras mis Zeltias sigan subiendo, por mí como si el IBEX se va hasta los 4500. No me daría ninguna pena.

Buenos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mientras mis Zeltias sigan subiendo, por mí como si el IBEX se va hasta los 4500. No me daría ninguna pena.
> 
> Buenos días.



Pero no tenias que ganar , tenias que palmar :ouch:

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 09:08 ----------

cerramos largos de ayer 10800 en 10805 lo comido por lo servido , las gallinas que entran por las que salen y ademas cargamos cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y hasta aquí la subida meteórica para entrar en el Ibex35 de Codere
> 
> *Los bonistas ejecutan a los Sampedro, toman Codere y la excluyen de bolsa*
> 
> Los bonistas ejecutan a los Sampedro, toman Codere y la excluyen de bolsa - Noticias de Empresas



algunos en septiembre, después de esto cambiaron de nick, por lo visto

m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=3456752


Depeche, el gurú de CODERE, denunciado a la GC


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Sep 2014)

Gowex, codere...el apocalipsis chicharro continúa, lento, pero impasible. Me pasare un rato por Rankia...


----------



## lonchabajista (24 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> porque la recomendé yo.......y lo que recomiendo ya se sabe.....



pues en este caso mal hecho...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pero no tenias que ganar , tenias que palmar :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 09:08 ----------
> 
> cerramos largos de ayer 10800 en 10805 lo comido por lo servido , las gallinas que entran por las que salen y ademas cargamos cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile:



cerramos cortitos 10805 en 10690 :baba: y probamos larguito intradia


----------



## Seren (24 Sep 2014)

Droghi vamos, mata a esos bajistas


----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Sep 2014)

esto necesita un...

vamos coñooooooo !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pero no tenias que ganar , tenias que palmar :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 09:08 ----------
> 
> cerramos largos de ayer 10800 en 10805 lo comido por lo servido , las gallinas que entran por las que salen y ademas cargamos cortos con mas apalancamiento :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortitos 10805 en 10690 :baba: y probamos larguito intradia



no olvideis el soportazo 10670 y la mm50 , es la ultima oportunidad para los alcistas , aqui se decide el destino del ibex :no:

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 10:16 ----------

si terminamos cerrando por debajo de 10700 se activaria el doble techito ienso:

hoy mantendre los largos por la alta probabilidad de giro al alza , de pronto las voces me lo estan ordenando :baba:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Y hasta aquí la subida meteórica para entrar en el Ibex35 de Codere
> 
> *Los bonistas ejecutan a los Sampedro, toman Codere y la excluyen de bolsa*
> 
> Los bonistas ejecutan a los Sampedro, toman Codere y la excluyen de bolsa - Noticias de Empresas



Quieres decir que descartas que Codere acabe en el Ibex???? Te lo has pensado bien??? :no:
[/ironic mode]


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

podriamos cerrar el gap 10930 y el doble techito seguiria siendo valido , parece que ese es el plan ienso:

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 10:51 ----------

nos dejamos de chorradas , cerramos larguito intradia 10690 en 10730 y volvemos al lado corto :Aplauso:


----------



## ... (24 Sep 2014)

Seren dijo:


> Droghi vamos, mata a esos bajistas



¿A qué hora habla?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2014)

Si alguien averigua donde va Paramés que lo cuelgue por aquí 
Ojito con los que lleváis menos de un año en Bestinver porque la clavada por transferir antes de ese periodo si no recuerdo mal era de un 3%...
La otra alternativa a Bestinver es Metavalor pero me gustaba la idea de tener dos equipos gestores aunque las aproximaciones fueran similares


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2014)

Se acabaron las caidas por hoy.

Excusa, Rusia.


----------



## Seren (24 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla?



El BCE mantendrá la política monetaria laxa durante mucho tiempo Por Reuters


----------



## Cetero (24 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si alguien averigua donde va Paramés que lo cuelgue por aquí
> Ojito con los que lleváis menos de un año en Bestinver porque la clavada por transferir antes de ese periodo si no recuerdo mal era de un 3%...
> La otra alternativa a Bestinver es Metavalor pero me gustaba la idea de tener dos equipos gestores aunque las aproximaciones fueran similares



Lo de Paramés nadie lo sabe, pero al que han metido es Beltrán de la Lastra, que buscando en Google lo de_ "Value investing"_ como que no. 
Creo que voy a esperar un tiempo, no aportar nada, ver como va y según que rendimiento tenga pasarlo a renta fija garantizada o algo así hasta que vuelva Parames.
Eso sí. Estaba a punto de abrirle un plana mi hija (10 años) para la universidad, y ni loco :cook:


----------



## Namreir (24 Sep 2014)

Droghi, echale un par de huevos y ponte a omprar acciones con dinerito recien imprimido.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2014)

Cetero dijo:


> Lo de Paramés nadie lo sabe, pero al que han metido es Beltrán de la Lastra, que buscando en Google lo de_ "Value investing"_ como que no.
> Creo que voy a esperar un tiempo, no aportar nada, ver como va y según que rendimiento tenga pasarlo a renta fija garantizada o algo así hasta que vuelva Parames.
> Eso sí. Estaba a punto de abrirle un plana mi hija (10 años) para la universidad, y ni loco :cook:



Al parecer el equipo se mantiene de momento íntegro. La verdad es que no creo que la marcha de Paramés sea para entrar en pánico y salir corriendo de cualqier forma. Supongo y quiero pensar que el tal Beltrán de Lastra (menudo marrón tienen el amigo) no hará grandes locuras con la gestión pero si es verdad que la cagada de Acciona ha sido de impresionante teniendo en cuenta lo que aportaba Paramés de beneficio al grupo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Droghi, echale un par de huevos y ponte a omprar acciones con dinerito recien imprimido.



no puede intervenir cada dos por tres , espero que lo haga para la reunion de noviembre


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

tamos rompiendo el canalillo, vamos coño

el POP me ha tirado a la cuneta 






Robopoli dijo:


> En realidad cuando se abrió el hilo hace dos años sucedió lo inebitable y quebró el Santander, BBVA, JP Morgan, la fábrica de lacasitos y la madre que los parió.
> Hubo revueltas dirigidas por el Coleta O'Connor lo que provocó cienes y cienes de muertes, escasez de recursos básicos y el caos más absoluto.
> Ante todo esto el presidente Rajoy I el Plasmarote suministró un suero a la población con la ayuda de los sionistas que nos hizo entrar en un nivel de subconciencia colectiva paralela donde todo sigue como estaba y nada ha cambiado.
> *Sólo hay un pequeño grupo de burbumoris son capaces de conectar con el mundo real para informarnos puntualmente de los colapsos mundiales que van sucediendo día si día también a 30 eurocents el mensaje.*



:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Droghi, echale un par de huevos y ponte a omprar acciones con dinerito recien imprimido.



Claro que si, nada de pymes y empleo, a inflar la bolsa para reirnos un rato en hvei.

Algunos se merecen el peor de los destinos economico-laborales.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

ya estan los troles multinicks con insultos :bla:

iros a vuestro foro coñooooo

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 13:28 ----------




bisbi dijo:


> No tienes vergüenza pedazo de hijodeputa.
> 
> https://twitter.com/querqusss/status/514723446715322368/photo/1
> 
> Deja el trabajo de querquss es paz, cabrón.



toma un minutado mio y te lo regalo

son graficos, nadie se mete con el trabajo de nadie


----------



## ... (24 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> cata occ. parecido a compra



¿Sigues dentro o te han saltado el SL los malditos cuidatas en esta también?


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Se acabaron las caidas por hoy.
> 
> Excusa, Rusia.



De nada.

Ale, rebote tecnico?? sobreventa??

Ahi me pierdo.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

leyendo el blog de mi broker

Con cifras a junio’14, Bestinver logró unos ingresos de 70M€ y un EBITDA de 44M€ (9,32% del total de Acciona), con unos activos bajo gestión de 10.198M€. Estimamos un valor de mercado para Bestinver de 500M€ (ratio de 0,05x sobre activos gestionados), por lo que la caída de ayer de Acciona implicaría que el mercado descuenta una pérdida de valor de la gestora del 40%

El Blog de Bankinter


----------



## Durmiente (24 Sep 2014)

Me gustaría entrar en el nuevo foro que han creado los que realmente saben del HVEI.

Se lo comenté a un forero en privado.

Ahora lo pongo en público.

Se trataría de entrar para aprender. O sea, como "observador".

Si lo veis bien, mandadme un privi.

Gracias de antemano.

(Lo pongo aquí, por si lo leeis alguno...)


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar en el nuevo foro que han creado los que realmente saben del HVEI.
> 
> Se lo comenté a un forero en privado.
> 
> ...



Aqui otro que se apunta !!!!


----------



## juan35 (24 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Aqui otro que se apunta !!!!



si no es molestia otro mas


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

¿los mirones tambien pagan cuota?


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


>



se ira hacia arriba, ya se oyen las panderetas de los alcistas en usa


me escojono toa, considerar un grafico al minuto ''trabajo'' :XX:

si al pasar de 15' ya no vale para nada :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

el macd esta cortado a la baja y estocastico tambien , salvo algun rebotito intradia el destino del ibex es guanear hasta por lo menos los 10420


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el macd esta cortado a la baja y estocastico tambien , salvo algun rebotito intradia el destino del ibex es guanear hasta por lo menos los 10420



Mira, gato...






BolsaCanaria .info | Colaboración externa: IBEX para fin de año

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 13:05 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar en el nuevo foro que han creado los que realmente saben del HVEI.
> 
> Se lo comenté a un forero en privado.
> 
> ...



Hombre. Lo suyo habría sido que se mantuviera este hilo con algún tipo de restrinción privada, como se propuso hace unos dias. Pero no se quiso. :´(

Yo también me adhiero a la petición del compi.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

veo los 12200 pero primero los 9900 y con ayuda del drogas , eso si de los 12200 no pasamos , sera la fosa comun de los siemprealcistas :abajo:


----------



## Crash (24 Sep 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hombre. Lo suyo habría sido que se mantuviera este hilo con algún tipo de restrinción privada, como se propuso hace unos dias. Pero no se quiso. :´(
> 
> Yo también me adhiero a la petición del compi.



Lo ideal hubiera sido ignorar, aunque sea mentalmente, a los que han venido a molestar, por decirlo de alguna manera.

Pero esto no lo consigue un "troll". Habrá más motivos para la desbandada general. Y que todo lo que empieza tiene un final.


----------



## mofeta (24 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Aqui otro que se apunta !!!!



Entro hace poco y resulta que esto estaba en descomposición. 

A ver si aunque aportemos lo que pillamos aquí y allá nos aceptan en algún lugar serio. Me apunto a eso también.

Por cierto, esto está indefinición total. Dependemos de los USA.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Sep 2014)

Bestinver, vuelve a salir de compras 22k de acciones de acciona.

Beltrán de la Lastra. Éste procede de JP Morgan y tiene una dilatada experiencia en el sector. No obstante, señalaríamos que *era co-gestor del fondo JPM Europe Focus Fund que contaba con una posición del 2,1% de su cartera en Gowex días antes de que se destapara el fraude. *


----------



## mofeta (24 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Bestinver, vuelve a salir de compras 22k de acciones de acciona.
> 
> Beltrán de la Lastra. Éste procede de JP Morgan y tiene una dilatada experiencia en el sector. No obstante, señalaríamos que *era co-gestor del fondo JPM Europe Focus Fund que contaba con una posición del 2,1% de su cartera en Gowex días antes de que se destapara el fraude. *



Paramés también tenía Pescanova


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , destruccion para los alcistas :no:


----------



## Klendathu (24 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar en el nuevo foro que han creado los que realmente saben del HVEI.
> 
> Se lo comenté a un forero en privado.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo el hilo a diario y os echaré de menos a todos los que lo habeis dejado.

No participo demasiado por estar empezando, si podeis invitarme como observador prometo no molestar.

Gracias de todos modos por todo lo aprendido, conga de Bankia y boobs incluida.

Hasta siempre


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Sep 2014)

La verdad es que ultimamente este hilo se ha hido llenando de trolls ienso:


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)




----------



## Captain Julius (24 Sep 2014)

Yo bueno me jode que se vaya gente de aqui.

azkunaveteya, por ejemplo, era LA REFERENCIA con sus analisis y previsiones inmos.

Pero este hilo, la verdad, me parecía el desparrame de 4 traders pagados de sí mismos, y que ponían cara de oler caca cuando algun pagano se atrevía a preguntar, entre tetas y gins, alguna pregunta concreta.

Muy bien. Siento que se vayan. Pero me da igual.

La verdad es que nunca me he informado de bolsa por estos lares.

PD.: Está la paradoja de que en foros técnicos y especializados se aprende más y te hablan clarito.


----------



## boquiman (24 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar en el nuevo foro que han creado los que realmente saben del HVEI.
> 
> Se lo comenté a un forero en privado.
> 
> ...



Me uno a la petición...

Somos muchos los que llevamos desde hace mucho tiempo siguiendo el hilo y que valoramos las intervenciones y los mensajes de ilustres foreros que ya no se van a dar más.

Y somos muchos los que siempre nos hemos comportado con respeto y educación, sin faltar a nadie. 

Muchas gracias a quién corresponda.


----------



## ... (24 Sep 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Yo bueno me jode que se vaya gente de aqui.
> 
> azkunaveteya, por ejemplo, era LA REFERENCIA con sus analisis y previsiones inmos.
> 
> ...



En cuanto la gente aprenda a usar de verdad el botón de ignorar o simplemente aprenda a ignorar lo que no les gusta, este hilo volverá a despegar. De hecho estos últimos días ya han habido varias aportaciones interesantes, no hay que ponerse tan melodramáticos...


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

Crash dijo:


> Lo ideal hubiera sido ignorar, aunque sea mentalmente, a los que han venido a molestar, por decirlo de alguna manera.
> 
> Pero esto no lo consigue un "troll". Habrá más motivos para la desbandada general. Y que todo lo que empieza tiene un final.



dicen los que llevan tiempo que el motivo ha sido un compló de las manos fuertes

que el dinero que aqui se regalaba a manos llenas hacia daño a los institucionales


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Sep 2014)

Nos vamos entonces a los 10400 o podemos decir que al no haber cerrado hoy por debajo de 10700 (eso espero...) nos vamos parriba?


----------



## Arracada (24 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar en el nuevo foro que han creado los que realmente saben del HVEI.
> 
> Se lo comenté a un forero en privado.
> 
> ...



Yo pido humildemente lo mismo. 

Si no es mucha molestia os pediría que no nos dejeis en la estacada, aunque evidentemente no teneis ninguna obligación tampoco os supone ningún problema tener a gacelillas leyendo de tanto en tanto. 

Gracias !!!!

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 17:17 ----------




... dijo:


> En cuanto la gente aprenda a usar de verdad el botón de ignorar o simplemente aprenda a ignorar lo que no les gusta, este hilo volverá a despegar. De hecho estos últimos días ya han habido varias aportaciones interesantes, no hay que ponerse tan melodramáticos...



Pues no sé que decirte, llámalo falta de confianza en los "lideres" del hilo actuales, pero yo cuando leía una opinión de Janus, Bertok, Ponzi, Claca, etc, las veía mucho más documentadas, informadas y razonadas que lo que estoy leyendo estos días. Puedes estar de acuerdo con alguien o no, pero la calidad se distingue rapidito. Creo yo.


----------



## erpako (24 Sep 2014)

El hilo se hunde porque han matado al oso guanoso, DEP.:rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2014)

Zavalita dijo:


> Yo bueno me jode que se vaya gente de aqui.
> 
> azkunaveteya, por ejemplo, era LA REFERENCIA con sus analisis y previsiones inmos.
> 
> ...



¿tu te crees que un foro con 4 traders pagados de si mismos hubiera atraido a gente como MM o Pollastre? Por aquí en los buenos tiempo pasaba gente de *MEFF* a espiar y alguno de ellos me llegó a enviar un privado contándome que 'no veía' mis estrategias de volumen que colgaba todos los días aquí puntualmente....

Ese informe diario de volumen hizo acudir aquí a montones de gente experimentada, pero esto solo era una parte, había buen rollo, mucho humor, ginebras, niveles, operaciones a tiempo real, etc.

A la gente le encantaba ver como lo hacíamos y como nos lo montábamos...

Este hilo *no* se ha ido a la mierda porque hayais llegado 4 trolls a destrozarlo, se ha ido a la mierda porque *nos hemos ido los que aportábamos calidad al hilo*, vosotros como solo aportais *mediocridad* habeis convertido al hilo en mediocre, pero es que ni siquiera de eso os podeis colgar la medalla, desgraciados...

La CdC nos la inventamos para *que los institucionales no supieran que pensábamos*, no para huir de trolls.

Ahora allí estamos casi todos aquellos que aportábamos calidad, el informe de volumen se ha sustituido por un programa que lo cuenta todo al instante y sobre el que están surgiendo otros desarrollos, en este momento nos encontramos 'tapando' algunas vergüenzas que tenemos por ahí, pero en cuanto las tengamos tapadas empezaremos a 'cazar' gente para entrar, tardaremos unos días y *no queremos* gente que vaya solo a mirar, queremos gente que aporte, nos da igual si acierta o no, contribuir mejora el aprendizaje mucho más que mirar...

Por supuesto la moderación en el otro foro es estricta, el que se pase de la raya se llevará un permaban ipso facto.

En breve empezaremos a rescatar foreros, los que quieran entrar que me manden un privado, pero no todos podrán entrar, solo aquellos a quienes *nosotros* elijamos.

Y por último me gustaría relatar que cuando yo llegué a este hilo esto no era más que una colección de perroflauters que casi se escandalizaban cuando decías que invertir era bueno, como yo soy una persona con una paciencia inmensa, poco a poco fueron yéndose los perroflautas y empezó a venir la gente que convirtió a este hilo en lo mejor.

Los trolls que os paseais por aquí ahora no seríais capaces de volver a levantar este hilo ni a la altura del betún, porque sois *mediocridad pura* solo servis para alimentar odios.

Que os den a todos vosotros, de Calopez no me quejo, el sabrá que narices hace con su propio foro, que para eso es suyo.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿tu te crees que un foro con 4 traders pagados de si mismos hubiera atraido a gente como MM o Pollastre? Por aquí en los buenos tiempo pasaba gente de *MEFF* a espiar y alguno de ellos me llegó a enviar un privado contándome que 'no veía' mis estrategias de volumen que colgaba todos los días aquí puntualmente....
> 
> Ese informe diario de volumen hizo acudir aquí a montones de gente experimentada, pero esto solo era una parte, había buen rollo, mucho humor, ginebras, niveles, operaciones a tiempo real, etc.
> 
> ...



la sana costumbre de citar no se debe perder


sistemas que cuentan todo al instante?

'cazar' gente?

algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca

eres tu, depeche?


----------



## ... (24 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Pues no sé que decirte, llámalo falta de confianza en los "lideres" del hilo actuales, pero yo cuando leía una opinión de Janus, Bertok, Ponzi, Claca, etc, las veía mucho más documentadas, informadas y razonadas que lo que estoy leyendo estos días. Puedes estar de acuerdo con alguien o no, pero la calidad se distingue rapidito. Creo yo.



Yo ya dije que lo único que realmente echaría de menos son las aportaciones de Ponzi, pero que haya un cansino no es motivo de estampida. Repito: con ignorar lo que no te gusta, sobra.

Claca hace mucho tiempo que dejó de aportar de manera regular, bastante antes de la aparición del troll mpbk/Dire.

Janus es Janus para lo bueno y para lo malo.

Y Bertok... bueno a Bertok ya lo conocemos, para mí es el alter ego de MV.

Si aportar es traer gráficos de otros blogs y no reconocer las cagadas pues para eso hay muchos otros foros y chats de Bolsa, no es eso lo que hizo mítico al HVEI35


----------



## FranR (24 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> la sana costumbre de citar no se debe perder
> 
> 
> sistemas que cuentan todo al instante?
> ...



Te quedarás con la duda si en el foro, GRATUITO, se han dado los últimos movimientos del SP e IBEX al detalle. 

Que pena de hilo.


----------



## Sipanha (24 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> la sana costumbre de citar no se debe perder
> 
> 
> sistemas que cuentan todo al instante?
> ...



Sacate la polla de obk de la boca y limpiatela antes de hablar de Mulder peaso troll.


----------



## sinnombrex (24 Sep 2014)

Me uno a la petición si es posible para poder seguiros y aprender, estaba enganchado a vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Sep 2014)

> Este hilo no se ha ido a la mierda porque hayais llegado 4 trolls a destrozarlo, se ha ido a la mierda porque nos hemos ido los que aportábamos calidad al hilo, vosotros como solo aportais mediocridad habeis convertido al hilo en mediocre, pero es que ni siquiera de eso os podeis colgar la medalla, desgraciados...



Pues de puta madre, yo llevo mirando el hilo muchos años y siempre me ha aportado. Pero si os queríais ir, iros sin más, no nos tachéis de mediocres a los que no podíamos aportar "calidad" al hilo. Élites.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Te quedarás con la duda si en el foro, GRATUITO, se han dado los últimos movimientos del SP e IBEX al detalle.
> 
> Que pena de hilo.



despues de leer lo que he leido, duda no tengo ninguna de lo que ahí se está montando 


sistemas que cuentan todo al instante? 

'cazar' gente? 

no se puede ser mas tonto :XX::XX:

país de estafadores :vomito::vomito:


----------



## Crash (24 Sep 2014)

Mulder dijo:


> Este hilo *no* se ha ido a la mierda porque hayais llegado 4 trolls a destrozarlo, se ha ido a la mierda porque *nos hemos ido los que aportábamos calidad al hilo*, vosotros como solo aportais *mediocridad* habeis convertido al hilo en mediocre, pero es que ni siquiera de eso os podeis colgar la medalla, desgraciados...



A mí no me importa que me llamen mediocre, sé cual es mi nivel, y siempre he tratado con respeto y *agradecimiento* a los que aportaban calidad, como tú dices. Por ejemplo a FranR.

Pero desgraciado, en fin. 

Cerramos. Gracias a *todos*.


----------



## Mulder (24 Sep 2014)

Crash dijo:


> A mí no me importa que me llamen mediocre, sé cual es mi nivel, y siempre he tratado con respeto y *agradecimiento* a los que aportaban calidad, como tú dices. Por ejemplo a FranR.
> 
> Pero desgraciado, en fin.
> 
> Cerramos. Gracias a *todos*.



Algunos no deberíais daros por aludidos, el post no nombra a nadie, pero creo que está muy claro a quien se refiere...


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

que te den a ti, gilipollas

insulta a tu puta madre, no a los foreros



Mulder dijo:


> ¿tu te crees que un foro con 4 traders pagados de si mismos hubiera atraido a gente como MM o Pollastre? Por aquí en los buenos tiempo pasaba gente de *MEFF* a espiar y alguno de ellos me llegó a enviar un privado contándome que 'no veía' mis estrategias de volumen que colgaba todos los días aquí puntualmente....
> 
> Ese informe diario de volumen hizo acudir aquí a montones de gente experimentada, pero esto solo era una parte, había buen rollo, mucho humor, ginebras, niveles, operaciones a tiempo real, etc.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 18:01 ----------

tu sigue haciendo el payaso, que veras que bien te va en el bbva, idiota



FranR dijo:


> Te quedarás con la duda si en el foro, GRATUITO, se han dado los últimos movimientos del SP e IBEX al detalle.
> 
> Que pena de hilo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Sep 2014)

Mulder dijo:


> Algunos no deberíais daros por aludidos, el post no nombra a nadie, pero creo que está muy claro a quien se refiere...



Es lo que pasa cuando se escribe un post como si un cura desde su púlpito hablara a las turbas.

Pero en fin... gracias por vuestras colaboraciones, fueron de gran ayuda.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> la sana costumbre de citar no se debe perder
> 
> 
> sistemas que cuentan todo al instante?
> ...



veo que hablas por experiencia propia... porque este foro si que huele ha podrido ..........

en ese foro no huele nada ha podrido , nada en el mundo huele asi , *huele a carretadas de pasta, ese foro huele a victoria* pero seras .......


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

es lo que pasa cuando un gilipollas se pone a trolear al foro entero, que le vienen sin que las huela siquiera... y no es el unico, son una camarilla de troles... que se piren a tomar por el culo ya y dejen de lloriquear, joder



optimistic1985 dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando se escribe un post como si un cura desde su púlpito hablara a las turbas.
> 
> Pero en fin... gracias por vuestras colaboraciones, fueron de gran ayuda.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> veo que hablas por experiencia propia... porque este foro si que huele ha podrido ..........
> 
> en ese foro no huele nada ha podrido , nada en el mundo huele asi , *huele a carretadas de pasta, ese foro huele a victoria* pero seras .......



cito por citar :fiufiu:

carretadas de pasta? 

y para que lo vais anunciando? para que todos se hagan millonarios?

:XX::XX::XX:

menuda panda de trileros de pacotilla


paso de discutir con trolles, hablemos de bolsa que para eso es el hilo

mpbk, como ves mapfre?


----------



## optimistic1985 (24 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> es lo que pasa cuando un gilipollas se pone a trolear al foro entero, que le vienen sin que las huela siquiera... y no es el unico, son una camarilla de troles... que se piren a tomar por el culo ya y dejen de lloriquear, joder



Todavia no entiendo como una banda de troles, los que sean, pueden joder un hilo así. Hay un botón que se llama ignorar.

No sé, por si se me puede explicar el motivo que yo todavia no entiendo.


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2014)

fcc sigue la fiesta.


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

que se lleven al puto gato que, ademas de trol, es panchito



optimistic1985 dijo:


> Todavia no entiendo como una banda de troles, los que sean, pueden joder un hilo así. Hay un botón que se llama ignorar.
> 
> No sé, por si se me puede explicar el motivo que yo todavia no entiendo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (24 Sep 2014)

Haya PAZ, haya PAZ.... Me voy a hundir con ANR, que tal una colecta para ayudarme ? se os ve buena gente...


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> tu sigue haciendo el payaso, que veras que bien te va en el bbva, idiota



tono, de que conoces a franR? :fiufiu:
por que atacabas a ane? :fiufiu:

esto parece la cueva de alibabá :XX::XX:


----------



## Krim (24 Sep 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Todavia no entiendo como una banda de troles, los que sean, pueden joder un hilo así. Hay un botón que se llama ignorar.
> 
> No sé, por si se me puede explicar el motivo que yo todavia no entiendo.



Pero tío ¿EN SERIO te has creído que todo este pollo es por 3 tíos (o 1, depende a quién preguntes) que se ponen a parlotear? ¿De verdad te lo tragas? ¿Compras también la historia de los CMs, las megacorporaciones que utilizan esto como una psi-op ya que burbuja es el centro del universo? 

¡Venga, coño! ¡Un poquito de seriedad! Mulder mismo te ha dicho que se ni trols ni leches, que ellos se van y punto. Sus motivos, pues pregúntale a la bruja Lola, hipótesis se pueden hacer muchas, pero seguir hablando que si la banda de troles, a mi me suena al típico procedimiento Burbujista-Goebbeliano de repetir una mentira, por infumable que sea, hasta convertirla en verdad.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Sep 2014)

Acciona estudia una batalla legal contra Paramés por dejar Bestinver.



.


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

venga coño, fuera de aqui, y basta ya de lloriquear, jajaja

menuda panda de...



Krim dijo:


> Pero tío ¿EN SERIO te has creído que todo este pollo es por 3 tíos (o 1, depende a quién preguntes) que se ponen a parlotear? ¿De verdad te lo tragas? ¿Compras también la historia de los CMs, las megacorporaciones que utilizan esto como una psi-op ya que burbuja es el centro del universo?
> 
> ¡Venga, coño! ¡Un poquito de seriedad! Mulder mismo te ha dicho que se ni trols ni leches, que ellos se van y punto. Sus motivos, pues pregúntale a la bruja Lola, hipótesis se pueden hacer muchas, pero seguir hablando que si la banda de troles, a mi me suena al típico procedimiento Burbujista-Goebbeliano de repetir una mentira, por infumable que sea, hasta convertirla en verdad.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Pero tío ¿EN SERIO te has creído que todo este pollo es por 3 tíos (o 1, depende a quién preguntes) que se ponen a parlotear? ¿De verdad te lo tragas? ¿Compras también la historia de los CMs, las megacorporaciones que utilizan esto como una psi-op ya que burbuja es el centro del universo?
> 
> ¡Venga, coño! ¡Un poquito de seriedad! Mulder mismo te ha dicho que se ni trols ni leches, que ellos se van y punto. Sus motivos, pues pregúntale a la bruja Lola, hipótesis se pueden hacer muchas, pero seguir hablando que si la banda de troles, a mi me suena al típico procedimiento Burbujista-Goebbeliano de repetir una mentira, por infumable que sea, hasta convertirla en verdad.



me parece que no has leido bien al tal mulder



> *La CdC nos la inventamos para que los institucionales no supieran que pensábamos, no para huir de trolls.*



son ellos los que dicen de que han sido atacados por corporaciones institucionales que tienen miedo de su sabidurida y sistema infalible que genera carretadas de pasta

:XX::XX:

el infierno de los troles se ha abierto


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

troles corriendo en todas las direcciones sin cabeza y dandose trompazos entre ellos... el horror... el horror...



Dire dijo:


> me parece que no has leido bien al tal mulder
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 18:42 ----------

gato, como te quedes por aqui, deberias ir cambiandote el avatar por este







porque vas a quedar bien peladito, jajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Sep 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/572769-moderacion-propia-hilo-del-ibex.html


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2014)

Dicho y hecho, se acabaron las bajadas, correccion mediocre y vuelta a nuevos maximos.


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

el que siempre aparece de verde, jajaja

kutxa lo ke te digo, payo...


----------



## FranR (24 Sep 2014)

::::::
Ahora si parece un hilo de bolsa. Ni reportar a nadie, que se pierde la salsa del hilo.

El post de Mulder sin ningún pero. Cada cual sabe a quien se refiere y a quien no. Hay quien suma, quien resta y gente que queremos aprender y tratamos de molestar lo menos posible. 
Tontos el gorro, Depeche y húngaros que traguen bilis.


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> que te den a ti, gilipollas
> 
> insulta a tu puta madre, no a los foreros
> 
> ...





tonobolsa dijo:


>



Hola burbubolsa! Que tal la medicación? te la dejaste ya por ahí?


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

te joden mis graficos y mis sistemas? pues disfruta de la jodienda...



TenienteDan dijo:


> Hola burbubolsa! Que tal la medicación? te la dejaste ya por ahí?





---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 20:22 ----------

pero no estabas pirandote? o es que solo le estais llorando a calopez algo de dinero... ya que sois profesionales del troleo, y que las perspectivas en la mesa del bbva son malas, esperas sacar algo de aqui, no? jaja, menudo gilipollas el paquito....



FranR dijo:


> ::::::
> Ahora si parece un hilo de bolsa. Ni reportar a nadie, que se pierde la salsa del hilo.
> 
> El post de Mulder sin ningún pero. Cada cual sabe a quien se refiere y a quien no. Hay quien suma, quien resta y gente que queremos aprender y tratamos de molestar lo menos posible.
> Tontos el gorro, Depeche y húngaros que traguen bilis.


----------



## FranR (24 Sep 2014)

::::::::
BIBA EL BINO!!!!


----------



## Misterio (24 Sep 2014)

La verdad es que personalmente me encantaría volver a leer a los cracks que se han ido, pero intento ser coherente en todas las decisiones y por ejemplo yo no aportaría absolutamente nada así que ni si quiera lo voy a intentar.

Solo hacer público mi agradecimiento a la gente que se fue y posteaba y perdió su tiempo aquí enseñando a gente que no tenemos ni inteligencia ni tiempo para aprender por nosotros mismos.

Por supuesto para leer a los que se han quedado no voy a seguir leyendo, porque entre el señor verde que empiezo a pensar que es Juanlu, y los otros tela...


----------



## tonobolsa (24 Sep 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Por supuesto para leer a los que se han quedado no voy a seguir leyendo, porque entre el señor verde que empiezo a pensar que es Juanlu, y los otros tela...



el señor verde es giputxi declarado, asi que kutxa...


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, se acabaron las bajadas, correccion mediocre y vuelta a nuevos maximos.



Dedicado a los troles subnormales, en especial al payaso falofago que plaga esta pagina, va por ti hijo de perra.

Mira donde esta el dow/sp.


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Dedicado a los troles subnormales, en especial al payaso falofago que plaga esta pagina, va por ti hijo de perra.
> 
> Mira donde esta el dow/sp.



Amigo,

C U in da jel ::


----------



## inversobres (24 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo,
> 
> C U in da jel ::



::

Ye lo ke hay.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 21:47 ----------

Lo ultimo que me quedaba como forero rookie era el blog de fran, y ahora ya nada.

A los del cdc, animo muchachos, sois gente legal, currela y desinteresada, de esos de los que hoy dia estan hasta mal vistos.

Animo y suerte.


----------



## Dire (24 Sep 2014)

- Uno, el oráculo de la sabiduría y superioridad intelectual, llamado Mulder, diciendo que tienen sistemas infalibles que esconden de las grandes corporaciones institucionales .

-Otro, el tal franR, que más gilipollas no se puede ser, diciendo que en su misterioso foro han clavado todos los movimientos del SP y del IBEX estos días. Así, como si fuera coser y cantar forrarse en bolsa. :XX::XX::XX:

-Y el otro pardillo, para acabar de cagarla, contando que en ese foro misterioso llamado CDC huele a carretadas de dinero y a victoria. :vomito::vomito:

si esto no es una chupipandi de troles estafadores, organizados y con mas multinicks que zetaparo yo soy calopez


que ascazo de gente

y no se van ni con aguarrás


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2014)

¿Pero es cierto la leyenda de que existe un foro paralelo sin payasos?

De ser así y si consideráis que cumplo el perfil solicito mas info


----------



## Namreir (24 Sep 2014)

Joder con las carboneras!!!


----------



## bertok (24 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Joder con las carboneras!!!



Chapter 11


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Sep 2014)

Dios mio! Se va uno un par de meses, y la que hay liada en el hilo...

Venia por un par de cosas:

1. Una amiga tiene jazztel hace 8 años, y me pregunta que hacer. Vende?
Si alguno se anima a opinar sobre el precio actual, si cree que la cosa es un bluff y que no pasara de los 13€ de la supuesta OPA, pues bienvenido sea. Yo no tengo ni idea porque hace un par de meses que no abro los gráficos.

2. He dejado los gráficos (quizás algún día vuelva a ello, pero sera mirando velas diarias o semanales, y muy de tranquis) empiezo una nueva etapa en la vida, ni mejor ni peor, simplemente una nueva etapa, en la que espero disfrutar de la vida, no preocuparme mas acerca de la economía, la mierda de la corrupción o los balances cocinados que sostienen gobiernos, chiringuitos varios del ibex o bancos zombi y que dan de comer a mucho hijo de puta)

Es una pena ver que se ha perdido ese buen rollo que había por aquí. Quizás el azote de los perroflauters deje de lado rencillas varias y me de algún pase para seguir siguiendo a todos esos de los que aprendí tanto, y que me sacaron tantas sonrisas)

Me sabe mal no haber llegado a conocer a algunos en persona, ya que han sido mucho años y muchos posts los aquí compartidos.

Be happy!!

Y pórtense bien, leñe, que les seguiré leyendo a ver si aun consiguen alegrarme el día de vez en cuando!!!


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Joder con las carboneras!!!



Joder... Ya lo siento... Camino de ser una penny stock.


----------



## Namreir (24 Sep 2014)

Yo si tuviese Jazztel vendia, pero es una opinion personal que no esta basada en ningun dato objetivo, como la mayoria de las opinio en este foro, hoygan.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 22:21 ----------

Y no se si a vosotros os salta la señal de alarma, pero estamos a apunto de meternos en la tercera eurorecesion en 6 años. A una media de recesion cada 2 años.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 22:22 ----------

Primera premisa: No endeudarse, nunca.

Segunda premisa: Si te endeudan, nunca apalancarte.

Tercera premisa: Tener pocos bienes inmobiles, para poder huir raudo y veloz.

No tenemos nada, somos ricos.


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Sep 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Dios mio! Se va uno un par de meses, y la que hay liada en el hilo...
> 
> Venia por un par de cosas:
> 
> ...



No sé a que precio las tendrá pero si las tiene desde 2006 le está ganando un dinero, yo las vendía y me olvidaba de la acción. No creo que supere los níveles que se han visto estos últimos días.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo si tuviese Jazztel vendia, pero es una opinion personal que no esta basada en ningun dato objetivo, como la mayoria de las opinio en este foro, hoygan.
> .





Lo mismo digo. Si las tiene hace 8 años les está sacando una pasta. Que les ponga un stop razonable y que se vendan... ¿que sigue subiendo? Pues mejor para ella...

Disclaimer: Recuerden que yo ya hice mi acto de contrición respecto a JAZ.


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Sep 2014)

Bueno, seguimos con el carrusel de despedidas...

Gracias Mulder por la aclaración, creo que no costaba tanto, pero aún así hay muchas cosas que no me cuadran, hasta hace dos días se ofertaba tu moderación de este hilo pero en fin...

Espero que os vaya bien, ha sido un auténtico lujo haber disfrutado de los últimos coletazos de este tesoro que había entre tanta mierda amontonada en el internete.

No obstante, algún troll os podríais llevar, mira que os vais a aburrir, y aquí con el tonto mayor ya tenemos de sobra.

Hablando de soplagaitas, pero tío! No te das cuenta de lo tonto del nabo que eres? Qué todo el mundo pasa de tus chorradas? Si es que hasta tus multinicks "moderados" para disimular se te ve de lejos, no eres capaz ni de disimular tu estilo de redacción.
Ya puedes ponerte tu medalla en el pecho por el tinglado, ya te has vengado, abre la ventana y deja correr el aire que te hace falta. Por aquí nos vamos a quedar cuatro aficionados con ganas de hacer nuestras cosillas a los que debería darte vergüenza estar todo el día dando por culo.


----------



## atman (24 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Gracias Mulder por la aclaración, creo que no costaba tanto, pero aún así hay muchas cosas que no me cuadran, hasta hace dos días se ofertaba tu moderación de este hilo pero en fin...



Oferta que ha recibido la callada por respuesta por parte de la propiedad. Calopez pasa de todo...


----------



## egarenc (24 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Yo si tuviese Jazztel vendia, pero es una opinion personal que no esta basada en ningun dato objetivo, como la mayoria de las opinio en este foro, hoygan.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 22:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Mireusté (acento de Ansar), me podría explicar la diferencia entre la premisa dos y tres? :rolleye:

Pd,: vaya racha llevo, lo de Bestinver ya me ha roto. 25 años, y resulta que meto la pasta el año que se va el tío que maneja el cotarro. Después de esto, no se cuanto queda para acabar el curso acelerado de ' incidencias que puedan suceder en bolsa, que te pueden hacer perder pasta'


----------



## sr.anus (24 Sep 2014)

paso reporto a todos los foreros que insultan, que casualmente son los que trollean y me voy. Calopez se te ha ido de las manos el hilo, y con el muchas, muchas ,muchas visitas.


----------



## Namreir (24 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Lo mismo digo. Si las tiene hace 8 años les está sacando una pasta. Que les ponga un stop razonable y que se vendan... ¿que sigue subiendo? Pues mejor para ella...
> 
> Disclaimer: Recuerden que yo ya hice mi acto de contrición respecto a JAZ.



Una opcion muchisimo mejor, le pones un stop en 12,70 o 12,80. Si saltas, pierdes un 2% sobre el valor optimo, si recalientan el valor, eso has ganado.

Siempre hay genete muchisimo mas lista.


----------



## creative (24 Sep 2014)

Vamos de nuevo a por los 11.200 € he aprovechado esta bajada para acumular DIAS ya tengo media de 6,40 €

Quiero meter en la proxima correccion el morro en una constru-autopista dudo entr OHL, Ferro o abertis. ¿ Como lo veis?


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Sep 2014)

atman dijo:


> Oferta que ha recibido la callada por respuesta por parte de la propiedad. Calopez pasa de todo...



No le falta razón en eso, ahí ya no opino, el gato es suyo y se lo f... cuando quiere, el sabrá sus cuentas como dicen los mayores. 

En lo de jazz yo soy de la misma opinión, si se llevan con un buen beneficio, para qué venderlas sin intentar esprimirlas un poco más? Colocar un SL que su cintura le admita y a bailar por si sale la conga del año y si salta pues a correr. La cuenta de la vieja que nunca falla.


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Se ve que no son ustedes doctos en el mundo foril y webmasterista... las visitas que dan dinero (es decir las que hacen click en los anuncios), no son las de los veteranos adictos que pasan aqui horas y crean posts de calidad, sino las de los nuevos visitantes que entran a través de Google, donde este foro esta muy bien posicionado.
> 
> Mucha gente les echara de menos, pero creanme, calopez no será uno de ellos.



Si no se genera contenido y sobre todo de calidad pocos visitantes entraran por buscadores.


----------



## egarenc (24 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Se ve que no son ustedes doctos en el mundo foril y webmasterista... las visitas que dan dinero (es decir las que hacen click en los anuncios), no son las de los veteranos adictos que pasan aqui horas y crean posts de calidad, sino las de los nuevos visitantes que entran a través de Google, donde este foro esta muy bien posicionado.
> 
> Mucha gente les echara de menos, pero creanme, calopez no será uno de ellos.



ese tio es tonto.








recordemos los buenos tiempos, la ruptura de estos dos fue el principio del fin del foro, se ha ido marchitando poco a poco ....lástima :abajo:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2014)

3.fueron 3 frentes.

burbucoches
transición estructural
colectivoburbuja


----------



## Topongo (24 Sep 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 3.fueron 3 frentes.
> 
> burbucoches
> transición estructural
> colectivoburbuja



A que te refieres? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Sep 2014)

creative dijo:


> Vamos de nuevo a por los 11.200 € he aprovechado esta bajada para acumular DIAS ya tengo media de 6,40 €
> 
> Quiero meter en la proxima correccion el morro en una constru-autopista dudo entr OHL, Ferro o abertis. ¿ Como lo veis?



Ferrovial es la que mejores ratios tiene, ohl tiene un paquete generoso de abertis....Mira la que más cpm tenga en las últimas semanas. La noticia ya vendrá después, una vez acumulen suficiente...


----------



## desastre total (25 Sep 2014)

Este hilo fue acojonante, se aprendía todos los días, entrar aquí era como abrir una ventana a un espacio privado y mágico, una ventana que cuando la cierras esbozas una sonrisa de satisfacción frente a los que te rodean porque sabes que acabas de salir de un sitio al alcance de pocos. 
Ahora, al acabarse, te queda la inseguridad, el ser consciente que los conocimientos no eran tuyos, eran prestados, y que las decisiones que se tornaban fáciles se convierten ahora en unas variables imposibles de resolver...
Es lo que hay, la vida siempre tiene un poco de esto, hay que saber disfrutar los momentos buenos y hay que saber identificar cuándo eres un auténtico privilegiado y, hacer lo posible para intentar seguir siéndolo durante el mayor tiempo posible.
En cualquier caso, a todos los hicieron de este hilo un espacio mágico, ellos obviamente saben quienes son, gracias.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Sep 2014)

Ostias.:: Las anarosas a 2 y medio ¿compramos ya?


----------



## vermer (25 Sep 2014)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Todavia no entiendo como una banda de troles, los que sean, pueden joder un hilo así. Hay un botón que se llama ignorar.
> 
> No sé, por si se me puede explicar el motivo que yo todavia no entiendo.



Es como la vida real. No hay por qué aguantar a tarados mentales, a gente dañina, ni a maleducados. En ningún caso. 

Entiendo tu postura sobre el uso del ignore, y la comparto hasta cierto punto. SI desde la administración del foro hubiese habido tolerancia cero con estos indeseables, la situación sería diferente....pero cada uno administra su empresa como cree conveniente. Particularmente no me gusta, pero ......
Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Entro, veo a tontos del gorro, primos de bourne, monos borrachos y me voy a dormir. 

Memo: pagar la cuota de 10000€ del reducto troll.

www.kazad-düm.mor

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (25 Sep 2014)

Que siga la fiesta, para uno que trabajaba en la CNMV ...
La CNMV jubila a Paulino García, el azote del Ibex que levantó la alfombra de Bankia - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## paulistano (25 Sep 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ostias.:: Las anarosas a 2 y medio ¿compramos ya?



Da un poco de cagueienso:

Mas que nada con los indices arriba del todo y el dolar a 1,2x

Yo sigo desde la barrera hasta el fin del mundo::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Da un poco de cagueienso:
> 
> Mas que nada con los indices arriba del todo y el dolar a 1,2x
> 
> Yo sigo desde la barrera hasta el fin del mundo::



¿Un poco de cague dices? Pedazo de chicharraco...

Buenos dias.


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, veo a tontos del gorro, primos de bourne, monos borrachos y me voy a dormir.
> 
> Memo: pagar la cuota de 10000€ del reducto troll.
> 
> ...



Su actitud por aquí últimamente esta siendo muy de agradecer, muy útil su ayuda

Como si no tuviéramos suficiente con el papanatas... En fin, lo dicho, disfruten de lo suyo pero por aquí, no se cuantos, pero todavía sigue circulando gente decente


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece que el caminito de los 9900 va a ser complicado preveo muchas mechas diarias ienso:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Da un poco de cagueienso:
> 
> Mas que nada con los indices arriba del todo y el dolar a 1,2x
> 
> Yo sigo desde la barrera hasta el fin del mundo::



Ya dio sus buenos leuros ..... y los volverá a dar.

Pero hay que ser muy metódico porque la probabilidad de X0 ha aumentado.

La primera que bajará la persiana será Walter. ANR y ACI están muy estresadas, el ciclo no encuentra su fondo y la deuda aprieta.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

Que bueno que tu no nos abandonas señor bertok , eres un autentico jinetero del apocalipsis :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Que bueno que tu no nos abandonas señor bertok , eres un autentico jinetero del apocalipsis :Aplauso:



seré tu azote hasta el fin de tu nick :::::: y desaparezcas consumido en el averno

no confundas aportes con trolleo pero en eso eres el master


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

que le llamen troll a uno , viniendo de usted señor jinetero , es un cumplido :o


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2014)

A ver donde paran esta subida. Empieza a ser estupido ver los indices hacer el mono de esta manera.

Se esta descontando un nuevo pepinazo del BCE, viendo el euro/Dolar queda claro.

Carpatos, sigues sin acertar, y lo mas triste es que cobras por ello.


----------



## yuto (25 Sep 2014)

Hoy Rueda de Prensa de Draghi, tras una conferencia, a las 10:00 h.

No se prevee que diga nada interesante, pero los mercados parecen avidos de cualquier noticia o señal, especialmente de este señor.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> A ver donde paran esta subida. Empieza a ser estupido ver los indices hacer el mono de esta manera.
> 
> Se esta descontando un nuevo pepinazo del BCE, viendo el euro/Dolar queda claro.
> 
> Carpatos, sigues sin acertar, y lo mas triste es que cobras por ello.



De 1,40 que estaba hace un par de meses a 1,27 es ya casi un 10% de depreciación. No esta nada mal. A los que tenemos la cartera al 90% en dolares nos viene de maravilla. :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> De 1,40 que estaba hace un par de meses a 1,27 es ya casi un 10% de depreciación. No esta nada mal. A los que tenemos la cartera al 90% en dolares nos viene de maravilla. :rolleye:



Me parece fenomenal! es en estos momentos cuando hay que aprovechar las triquiñuelas.

Aun cuidado, pues no creo que la fed este contenta con esta apreciacion del dolar o mejor dicho depreciacion del euro.

Estaremos atentos, pienso que para oct/nov viene algo.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Parece que hoy tenemos el hilo limpio.... pues aprovecho.

Actualización del blog que hice anoche.

Para la jornada de ayer se hizo una previsión de rebote y eso tuvimos, excepto el susto inicial.... para hoy los niveles de abajo del todo.






Y estos eran los niveles marcados para hoy:

CP 10.874-10.772
B1: 10.746 y desde aquí a los famosos 10.5xx (entrada blog 17 septiembre)

A1 10.908

A tener en cuenta...
1. No tenemos volumen durante la hora que aguantamos suelo de CP. A partir de las 12:20
2. El volumen en el toque al B1 y rebote...muy bajo 16:20
3. Nueva rotura del suelo de CP, sin apenas volumen. 
Así que tenemos un aumento en las operaciones en la posterior subida y cierre. Esperando un buen cierre del SP y una apertura en positivo, con gap ¿¿??

Por lo tanto para mañana debemos tener en cuenta los niveles marcados buscando el "techo" ¿¿??


Niveles

CP: 10.854-10.898
A1: 10.950
B1:10.788
B2: 10.734

IF... en venta, pero el Viernes pega una mejora importante, por lo que necesitamos un lateral o una sesión verde estos días.

A ver como lo ven los señores, hoy daba algo de verdor y así ha sido, pero el fondo parece que sigue marcando un 10.5xx


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Sep 2014)

Gracias FranR !


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2014)

Magnifico Fran.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

cerrado el gap 10930 , rezad lo que sepais ratitas alcistillas :abajo:


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> De 1,40 que estaba hace un par de meses a 1,27 es ya casi un 10% de depreciación. No esta nada mal. A los que tenemos la cartera al 90% en dolares nos viene de maravilla. :rolleye:



Salvo para los que tenemos carbón ::


----------



## erpako (25 Sep 2014)

Agárrense que subiremos fuerte...

PRÓXIMA QE EUROPEA


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2014)

Joder veo esto muy alcista. Dos dias de accion borrados de un plumazo.

Seguiremos al acecho.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Salvo para los que tenemos carbón ::



Que te voy a contar..::


----------



## Seren (25 Sep 2014)

El movimiento EUR/US$ está siendo muy limpio, como siempre...magnifica oportunidad en 1,20-1,23 para salir del dolar, donde hay un soporte estratosférico.

Si bajara de ahí es que ocurre algo gordo en el mundo mundial. Recordemos que europa tiene menos inflacion que USA, no se lo pueden permitir.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Saldo negativo, parece que se va a mover POR FIN!!!

Nada, parece que nos quieren matar de aburrimiento.

Lo dejan caer 10, recuperan con muy poco volumen y vuelta a empezar.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 11:35 ----------

De nuevo saldo negativo (leve)... y a esperar si no lo recuperan.


----------



## villares (25 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos,

Tras unos meses alejado de la inversión a corto plazo (pandoro me hizo mucha pupa: vuelvo con fuerzas renovadas al que era el mejor foro de bolsa de España. Y me encuentro con un páramo asolado por multinicks.

A los que estábamos empezando en esto nos han quitado la brújula que nos guiaba en la dirección correcta. Comprensible.. pero menuda putada nos habéis hecho a los que veníamos por aquí a aprender. Pasabas, saludabas y te metían dinero en el bolsillo..  qué tiempos aquellos! Ahora nos tocara jubilarnos a los 90 .

Bromas aparte, agradecer a todos los que, desinteresadamente, han ido aportando a este hilo en los últimos años. He leído bastantes libros de bolsa, pero lo que he aprendido aquí ha sido, sin ninguna duda, lo más valioso que he encontrado.



FranR dijo:


> Saldo negativo, parece que se va a mover POR FIN!!!
> 
> Nada, parece que nos quieren matar de aburrimiento.
> 
> ...




Agradecer en especial a los que, tapándose la nariz, siguen apareciendo y aportando su visión del mercado. Me quito el sobrero, señor FranR, es usted un gentleman.:Aplauso:

Saludos cordiales


----------



## optimistic1985 (25 Sep 2014)

Vaya jugadita me está haciendo ACCIONA...


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2014)

las a3media a su ritmo, +5%


----------



## Muttley (25 Sep 2014)

Esperando a CAF. El no corte de los osciladores sugieren que tiene algo más de caida, especialmente tras la divergencia abierta hace un par de dias.
La estrategia es a largo plazo. 
Uso el técnico para intentar adivinar "el cuando" cuando los fundamentales y empresa acompañan.


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Sep 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Esperando a CAF. El no corte de los osciladores sugieren que tiene algo más de caida, especialmente tras la divergencia abierta hace un par de dias.
> La estartegia es a largo plazo.
> Uso el técnico para intentar adivinar "el cuando" cuando los fundamentales y empresa acompañan.



Somos muchos los que la tenemos en el punto de mira. De todas formas, no le encuentro sentido a la bajada, no sé, el dinero sale de esa acción así que me frena esa máxima que dice que algo que todavía no sabemos hay detrás.

Junto con amadeus son mis dos candidatas a meterles un tiro y encerrarlas en el cajón de papelitos para la jubilación


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2014)

Esto tiene una pinta cojonuda para un cortito...vamos a echar un envite, 30 puntos de risk .


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Esto tiene una pinta cojonuda para un cortito...vamos a echar un envite, 30 puntos de risk .



Desde luego es momento óptimo A1 cómo resistencia, ibex verde, el corto tiene más probabilidades. Stop imprescindible

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 13:00 ----------

Uy Uy ::

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 13:06 ----------

Al menos el A1 estaba bien calculado, como aguanta


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Su actitud por aquí últimamente esta siendo muy de agradecer, muy útil su ayuda
> 
> Como si no tuviéramos suficiente con el papanatas... En fin, lo dicho, disfruten de lo suyo pero por aquí, no se cuantos, pero todavía sigue circulando gente decente



no alimenteis a los trols, 
atacan incluso a las 4,30 de la mañana :ouch:

aunque este al ser el más tontaina de la chupipandi es casi inofensivo
mira que reconocer el solito que es un trol multinick 



FranR dijo:


> Parece que hoy tenemos el hilo limpio.... pues aprovecho.
> 
> Actualización del blog que hice anoche.
> 
> ...



gracias franR, eres un maestro :Aplauso:

marcas más de 300 puntos entre máximos y mínimos y así acertamos seguro

:bla::bla: lo dicho, verborrea de pacotilla, pedos tirados al viento

el gato lo hace mejor y hasta marca el timing


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Sep 2014)

Bieyo, como yo .... Doy gracias jovenzo lleno de fuerza y sabiduria.... La FED de alguna manera se hace despues intentando ajustar "pinta y coloreas". (Jrande Usted Mr. MM´s que hasta el milimetro la vio (creo que quedo 1-2 puntos por abajo de mas...) como dijo ese norte frio "Alaska", a quien le importa ...)



> Poco que aportar. La ruptura no tuvo volumen y *quedaba machacar el intervalo 1998-2009* ( que deje hace tiempo como niveles relevantes).
> 
> El primer post del mes profético, se está dando estopa a norte y sur.
> 
> Ya estoy fuera. Pero si tuviera que hacer algo cerraría cerca de máximos, nuevo tironcillo próxima semana y encular largos.




Vivo sin vivir en mí,
y de tal manera espero,*
que muero porque no muero.

Vivo ya fuera de mí
después que muero de amor;
porque vivo en el Señor,
que me quiso para sí;
cuando el corazón le di
puse en él este letrero:
que muero porque no muero.

Esta divina prisión
del amor con que yo vivo
ha hecho a Dios mi cautivo,
y libre mi corazón;
y causa en mí tal pasión
ver a Dios mi prisionero,
que muero porque no muero.

¡Ay, qué larga es esta vida!
¡Qué duros estos destierros,
esta cárcel, estos hierros
en que el alma está metida!
Sólo esperar la salida
me causa dolor tan fiero,
que muero porque no muero. 

¡Ay, qué vida tan amarga
do no se goza el Señor!
Porque si es dulce el amor,
no lo es la esperanza larga.
Quíteme Dios esta carga,
más pesada que el acero,
que muero porque no muero.

Sólo con la confianza
vivo de que he de morir,
porque muriendo, el vivir
me asegura mi esperanza.
Muerte do el vivir se alcanza,
no te tardes, que te espero,
que muero porque no muero.

Mira que el amor es fuerte,
vida, no me seas molesta;
mira que sólo te resta,
para ganarte, perderte.
Venga ya la dulce muerte,
el morir venga ligero,
que muero porque no muero.

Aquella vida de arriba
es la vida verdadera;
hasta que esta vida muera,
no se goza estando viva.
Muerte, no me seas esquiva;
viva muriendo primero,
que muero porque no muero.

Vida, ¿qué puedo yo darle
a mi Dios, que vive en mí,
si no es el perderte a ti
para mejor a Él gozarle?
Quiero muriendo alcanzarle,
pues tanto a mi Amado quiero,
que muero porque no muero.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

ienso:

Mi post 20 thanks el suyo 0


creo que se lo ha ganado!!!! ya tiene 2








::


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Mi post 20 thanks el suyo 0
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, muy amable por su parte :Baile:

si tiene otro mas se lo agradezco :baba:


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Mi post 20 thanks el suyo 0
> 
> ...



quitando multis y troles diversos, los thanks quedan a 0, lo mismo que la cuenta de los que sigan tus trades... estais ya bastante vistos, normal que necesiteis foro nuevo


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> quitando multis y troles diversos, los thanks quedan a 0, lo mismo que la cuenta de los que sigan tus trades... estais ya bastante vistos, normal que necesiteis foro nuevo



ah, no lo pillaba :ouch:

que usted y yo somos el mismo :XX:

piensa el LADRON que todos son de su condicion 

hablemos de bolsa, y los trolecillos a la basura, que esto esta alcista de cojones


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Su actitud por aquí últimamente esta siendo muy de agradecer, muy útil su ayuda
> 
> Como si no tuviéramos suficiente con el papanatas... En fin, lo dicho, disfruten de lo suyo pero por aquí, no se cuantos, pero todavía sigue circulando gente decente



Le veo un poco tenso últimamente, relájese.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 14:16 ----------

HM....Quevedo?? Me suena que tenía uno parecido...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le veo un poco tenso últimamente, relájese.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



montegrifo, ni caso a los lerdos, no perdamos la educacion que es lo que buscan

dejalos que troleen a sus anchas, tarde o temprano se iran 

o no? :ouch:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Desde luego es momento óptimo A1 cómo resistencia, ibex verde, el corto tiene más probabilidades. Stop imprescindible
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 13:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Bien, giro en el A1 (950) y ahora a celebrarlo....la voy a abrir y un brindis por ustedes.


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le veo un poco tenso últimamente, relájese.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey
> 
> ...



Pecaor de la coilina, que me dise usteh!!! como que Quevedo ....


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> ah, no lo pillaba :ouch:
> 
> que usted y yo somos el mismo :XX:
> 
> ...



de bolsa puedo decir que mis grid scalpers, esos que le disgustan al gilipollo, funcionan de maravilla, aunque para evitar perdidas en tendencias fuertes hay que evitR que sean simetricos, sea con la estrategia que sea, y luego se Justa mediante. ootstraping y montecarlo, particularmente sl ytp... despues de un tidmpo trabajando el sistema y con beneficios norables puedk decir que el 99% de lo que se lee aqui es troleo, con po as excepciones, como marketmaker... lo mejor para apeendre, los foros rusos de bolsa y tirar de translator

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 14:25 ----------




Dire dijo:


> montegrifo, ni caso a los lerdos, no perdamos la educacion que es lo que buscan
> 
> dejalos que troleen a sus anchas, tarde o temprano se iran
> 
> o no? :ouch:



son troles profesionales, sal gar style, no se iran, pero en mercados secilarmente laterales como el actual no tienen nada mejor que hacer que. hantajear a calopec... el spread futuro- contado es actualmente psitivo, aunque casi nulo


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

A este se le esta pasando el efecto de la pastilla. 

Borne de Bateria pierde carga y se le traban los dedos.







y el tonto el gorro se nos está poniendo nervioso también.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 14:46 ----------

Hemos hecho recorrido completo A1-CP superior.

Está entrando volumen, saldo negativo, podemos aspirar a los 100 en la entrada...go!!!


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le veo un poco tenso últimamente, relájese.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Tenso yo? Por qué lo dice? Por el tick del ojo? Eso es otra historia... yo no estoy tenso JA JA JA JA JA (carcajada de pirado)

Bueno, y hablando de todo, estamos cargando el cupo de plata del año o nos esperamos a que suba a final de año?ienso:


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> A este se le esta pasando el efecto de la pastilla.
> 
> Borne de Bateria pierde carga y se le traban los dedos.
> 
> ...



el payaso se ha pasado con la bebida y ya esta diciendo bobadas... que alguien llame al frenopatico, que se les ha escapado uno a las mesas financieras del bbva


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Con esa bebida no se pasa uno, la disfruta. 

Es como el reloj que se ve al lado, es para llevar un poco de historia en la muñeca, no solo para mirar la hora.

Desde luego hoy es uno de los días para disfrutarlo, ahí vamos enganchados desde el A1.

De esta me compro otra botella y lo que es mejor otro reloj....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Tenso yo? Por qué lo dice? Por el tick del ojo? Eso es otra historia... yo no estoy tenso JA JA JA JA JA (carcajada de pirado)
> 
> Bueno, y hablando de todo, estamos cargando el cupo de plata del año o nos esperamos a que suba a final de año?ienso:



Otro que sólo ve la plata en dólares..... :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 15:06 ----------


Eso sí, cuando vuelva a de vacaciones, le meto otras onzas



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Que hombre tan sabio!!!



:XX::XX::XX:::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

no alimenteis a los trolls :o


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Tu deberías estar avergonzado, de que se han cepillado a tu primo y no has salido a defenderlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Fran, si vuelve el primo de borne, estoy todo el día de nuevo enganchao al hilo. Esas gráficas de mono borracho, esos contactos con la cia y el servicio secreto húngaro, ese temple...

Ahhh y esos baners de maricas tb. ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Tu deberías estar avergonzado, de que se han cepillado a tu primo y no has salido a defenderlo.



pero si era una mariconazo , estoy pensando que lo mismo eras tu :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Joder, voy a tener que des-ignore a to Dios, no me entero de ná

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si era una mariconazo , estoy pensando que lo mismo eras tu :o



Cuando te pones así me imagino lo suave que debe ser tu lomo ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gap 10930 , rezad lo que sepais ratitas alcistillas :abajo:



arrepentios :no:


----------



## villares (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos hecho recorrido completo A1-CP superior.
> 
> Está entrando volumen, saldo negativo, podemos aspirar a los 100 en la entrada...go!!!



Se empeña usted en que ganemos dinero 
Yo cierro en 875. 

Arigato gozaimasu !!


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Sep 2014)

...........


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Con esa bebida no se pasa uno, la disfruta.
> 
> Es como el reloj que se ve al lado, es para llevar un poco de historia en la muñeca, no solo para mirar la hora.
> 
> ...



el que es un payaso y no tiene ni puta idea se pasa de bebido con cualquier cosa, y ese es tu caso... te has pasado y ahora te justificas arrastrandote como puedes; das autentica pena


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> arrepentios :no:



Jato han sido 950, 20 puntos más (de sutura gatuna en tu ojal).

No das una ni de casualidad. 8:

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 15:24 ----------




tonobolsa dijo:


> el que es un payaso y no tiene ni puta idea se pasa de bebido con cualquier cosa, y ese es tu caso... te has pasado y ahora te justificas arrastrandote como puedes; das autentica pena



Cualquier cosa?.....

Lo que sale en la foto, seguramente vale más que tu coche. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

bueno que baneen ya a este tio y que vuelva solo para pedir perdon por el retraso , cojones ya :no:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ya dio sus buenos leuros ..... y los volverá a dar.
> 
> Pero hay que ser muy metódico porque la probabilidad de X0 ha aumentado.
> 
> La primera que bajará la persiana será Walter. ANR y ACI están muy estresadas, el ciclo no encuentra su fondo y la deuda aprieta.



El carbón tarde o temprano se consumirá, solo hay que seguirlo y entrar cuando cambie el ciclo

La burbuja del fracking es similar a la del oro, solo ganan dinero los que venden los utensilios


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Desde luego es momento óptimo A1 cómo resistencia, ibex verde, el corto tiene más probabilidades. Stop imprescindible
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 13:00 ----------
> 
> ...





FranR dijo:


> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 14:46 ----------
> 
> Hemos hecho recorrido completo A1-CP superior.
> 
> Está entrando volumen, saldo negativo, podemos aspirar a los 100 en la entrada...go!!!



Error mínimo, Stop móvil, aseguramos, cerramos chiringuito y me despido. 8:

Un saludo, nos vemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

Pero cuando banean a estos tolais que solo vienen a joder el hilo , no son trolls ni son nada :ouch:


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno que baneen ya a este tio y que vuelva solo para pedir perdon por el retraso , cojones ya :no:



aqui el retrasado panchito eres tu


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> podriamos cerrar el gap 10930 y el doble techito seguiria siendo valido , parece que ese es el plan ienso:





siyalodeciaMVzahoritrollsabio :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

Piraton Quevedo?


Santa Teresa. 
La de Quevedo es "amor constante mas alla de la muerte"

Cerrar podrá mis ojos la postrera
sombra, que me llevare el blanco día,
y podrá desatar esta alma mía
hora, a su afán ansioso linsojera;

mas no de esotra parte en la ribera
dejará la memoria en donde ardía;
nadar sabe mi llama la agua fría,
y perder el respeto a ley severa;

Alma a quien todo un Dios prisión ha sido,
venas que humor a tanto fuego han dado,
médulas que han gloriosamente ardido,

su cuerpo dejarán, no su cuidado;
serán ceniza, mas tendrán sentido.
Polvo serán, mas polvo enamorado.


dedicada al Plimo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Sep 2014)

Joer..menudo meneo.


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2014)

Chapamos, que 135 pipos de beneficio, mal, así como mal, tampoco están.

Voy a ver si compro unas ANR para perderlo y tal :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Eso es Ajetreo!

Muy buenos esos versos.

Has leído la de las odas a los cuescos?
Que risa!

Edito, eran odas al culo de una gorda...LoL
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Jato han sido 950, 20 puntos más (de sutura gatuna en tu ojal).
> 
> No das una ni de casualidad. 8:
> 
> ...





con lo que sale el payaso... materialismos recalcitrantes a mi, jajaja... si te ibas a pirar del hilo, estas tardando, peto si insistes en dar pena y asco, mejor, porque hay pocas oportunidades de vapulear a un institucional sin remordimientos


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Tiene pinta de día trol. Los usanos mandan las europeas a los alicuécanos y cuando cierren dan empujoncito arriba y acaban verde o casi verde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Sep 2014)

Queremos foto de gorro en la puerta del "lago azul", ya!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles
> 
> CP: 10.854-10.898
> A1: 10.950
> ...



Que barbaridad, he tenido que volver, ha rebotado en B1, justo desde la caída del A1 y ha vuelto a entrar volumen, justo en ese punto....

Esto parece brujeria. 

Burbutonto, algún día aprenderás.
A este le vamos a tener que regalar otro gorro.


GO!!!! and Fight..


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Publireportaje de Zero Hedge en página princial de CNN money... ahora si que lo he visto todo...
Zero Hedge: Wall Street's daily dose of doom and gloom - Sep. 25, 2014


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Sep 2014)

aibaibaibáibá 

¿Qué ha pasado? Vaya hostia ?no?


----------



## Durmiente (25 Sep 2014)

¿hoy es el dia del principio de la caida?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Si fuera indicero el nasdaq estaba para meterle unos larguitos ahora pispo... 
Eso si con un stop de tamaño bíblico.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Si nos dejara planos, incluso un poco verdes estaría muy guay.

Así la caída sería más gorda.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Sep 2014)

Los americanos parece que ya se estan dando la vuelta. 

Ahora toca un p'arriba como locos....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado el gap 10930 , rezad lo que sepais ratitas alcistillas :abajo:



el camino de los 10420 esta despejado :no:


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2014)

supongo que alguien a parte de mi se ha puesto corto ibex en máximos no?

era hchi cumplido y abajo.

se ha terminado el chollo.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

En Nasdaq Comp. el 4485 es resistencia... 
La del SP500 15 puntos más abajo :ouch:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> supongo que alguien a parte de mi se ha puesto corto ibex en máximos no?
> 
> era hchi cumplido y abajo.
> 
> se ha terminado el chollo.



Si claro, pero aquí se ha cantado en directo. Usted lo ha hecho en diferido no?

Como de costumbre.

Ayyyy Xabi que me encrespo ::

(me refiero al furbolista, no quiero que me envíen un correo gililegal diciendo que me va a meter en juiiiiicio) :XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es Ajetreo!
> 
> Muy buenos esos versos.
> 
> ...



Este también es muy bueno 

A las Pilonguis


Puto es el hombre que de putas fía,
y puto el que sus gustos apetece;
puto es el estipendio que se ofrece
en pago de su puta compañía.



Puto es el gusto, y puta la alegría
que el rato putaril nos encarece;
y yo diré que es puto a quien parece
que no sois puta vos, señora mía.



Mas llámenme a mí puto enamorado,
si al cabo para puta no os dejare;
y como puto muera yo quemado,



si de otras tales putas me pagare;
porque las putas graves son costosas,
y las putillas viles, afrentosas.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

como una puta cabra oiga :8:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como una puta cabra oiga :8:



Es para no desentonar, tal como está el patio


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Que barbaridad, he tenido que volver, ha rebotado en B1, justo desde la caída del A1 y ha vuelto a entrar volumen, justo en ese punto....
> 
> Esto parece brujeria.
> 
> ...



te has pasado y te sigues pasando; eres un payaso reconocido y lo sabes; solo publicas lo que los pelinlancos te dejan publicar, porque tu no tienes ni idea de como funciona esto no wistema de trading; te pasan los numetitos y luego tu hacex el grafico tonto de tres lineas y a tomar el pulso al foro para ludho pasarle i forme a los de psicologia de masas; y luego vais de limpios moralmenre y bla bla... menuda escoriasois... pero tu sigue poniendote en evidencia, tu sigue, que cuanto mas te joden mis posts se que mas razon tengo... te estas tragando anzuelo, sedal y mango, hAsta el fondo....


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si claro, pero aquí se ha cantado en directo. Usted lo ha hecho en diferido no?
> 
> Como de costumbre.
> 
> ...



y vete acostumbrando que será siempre asi.

se ha acabado lo de dar las cosas en directo como hice siempre.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Sep 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

el vix ha cerrado el gap 15.50 , no me gusta esto , cierro cortos 10720 en 10750 palmo unos pipillos :: :rolleye:

abrimos largos con tres cojones 10750 , esto si que es en riguroso directo :no:

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 17:03 ----------




Mr. Blonde dijo:


>



0069 con licencia para trolear , desde Lima con mucho amol


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Le peche a quien le peche aquí se va viendo el cartón al personal :XX: :XX: :XX:
El jeroglífico de las 17:04

























Me parto :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el vix ha cerrado el gap 15.50 , no me gusta esto , cierro cortos 10720 en 10750 palmo unos pipillos :: :rolleye:
> 
> abrimos largos con tres cojones 10750 , esto si que es en riguroso directo :no:
> 
> ...



pues yo bajo el stop del dax en máximos de la vela horaria.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Le peche a quien le peche aquí se va viendo el cartón al personal :XX: :XX: :XX:
> El jeroglífico de las 17:04
> 
> 
> ...




Lo tengo, si se te sube la bolsa a la cabeza y te columpias con las maquinas te quedas pealo


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo tengo, si se te sube la bolsa a la cabeza y te columpias con las maquinas te quedas pealo



Cerquita aunque podría valer también :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo bajo el stop del dax en máximos de la vela horaria.



y abro largos con stop min.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Le peche a quien le peche aquí se va viendo el cartón al personal :XX: :XX: :XX:
> El jeroglífico de las 17:04
> 
> 
> ...




entre todos los troles que presumen unos contra otros de dinero y sistemas, no se juntan 4 neuronas sanas para crear una estrategia jugando al parchís

:XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el vix ha cerrado el gap 15.50 , no me gusta esto , cierro cortos 10720 en 10750 palmo unos pipillos :: :rolleye:
> 
> abrimos largos con tres cojones 10750 , esto si que es en riguroso directo :no:
> 
> ...




Pues preserve sus dominios y no se doblegue :no:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Por cierto que manda coj.... que hayan puesto al perla este de Ministro de Justicia 
El gobierno parece un hilo administrado por calopez


----------



## Mr. Blonde (25 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto que manda coj.... que hayan puesto al perla este de Ministro de Justicia
> El gobierno parece un hilo administrado por calopez



y sirve tb. de pista con el acertijo anterior? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> y sirve tb. de pista con el acertijo anterior? ienso:





+10 caract.


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

jeroglifico: al que se le sube la bolsa al cabeza y pierde el equilibrio, acaba jugando como en el casino y desplumado

o lo que viene a ser lo mismo, el que se lo cree y se endiosa, se encuentra a pandoro en el maximo esplendor sexual


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> jeroglifico: al que se le sube la bolsa al cabeza y pierde el equilibrio, acaba jugando como en el casino y desplumado
> 
> o lo que viene a ser lo mismo, el que se lo cree y se endiosa, se encuentra a pandoro en el maximo esplendor sexual



Pero ya sabe que si lo dice usted pierde la gracia... :no:

Le recuerdo que las normas de caballerosidad típicas de este hilo es reconocer que las señoras van primero


----------



## elpatatero (25 Sep 2014)

Guanioooooo


----------



## inversobres (25 Sep 2014)

Fran una vez mas, mis respetos. 

A su salud!.


----------



## Dire (25 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero ya sabe que si lo dice usted pierde la gracia... :no:
> 
> Le recuerdo que las normas de caballerosidad típicas de este hilo es reconocer que las señoras van primero



en realidad robopoli esta diciendo que todos esos que presumen de dinero y sistemas, son uno solo: depeche, el pato desplumado...

tantos multinicks caben en una persona? MM, Mulder, mpbk, FranR, etc... :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Sep 2014)

ese minimo 10736 es una señal del mal , tiene pinta de lateralillo hasta la zona 10200 recorte y ya con lo que diga el drogas subidon a los 12200 ienso:

MV , aqui y ahora proclama la victoria del siemprealcismo sobre el guanerismo :no:

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 17:36 ----------

11200 queria decir , espero reversal gringo


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

Depeche??? Depeche Mode 
¿MM, Mulder, mpbk y FranR se conocen porque tienen una banda de música?


----------



## Krim (25 Sep 2014)

Iba a hacer un comentario puntilloso sobre como todos veis multinicks, CMs y grandes conspiraciones en donde yo solo veo un rollo de papel higiénico, pero como al final acabo en la lista negra de unos y otros, paso.

Por cierto, voy a proceder a cantar todas mis operaciones del año en diferido, confío en poder llegar a un 2500% de rentabilidad fácilmente, incluso metiendo algunas operaciones en rojo para disimular. No te jode.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

Yo si quieren les canto las mias pero solo conseguirán un 2500% de perdidas


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> te has pasado y te sigues pasando; eres un payaso reconocido y lo sabes; solo publicas lo que los pelinlancos te dejan publicar, porque tu no tienes ni idea de como funciona esto no wistema de trading; te pasan los *numetitos* y luego tu *hacex* el grafico tonto de tres lineas y a tomar el pulso al foro para* ludho* pasarle i forme a los de psicologia de masas; y luego vais de limpios *moralmenre* y bla bla... menuda escoriasois... pero tu sigue poniendote en evidencia, tu sigue, que cuanto mas te joden mis posts se que mas razon tengo... te estas tragando anzuelo, sedal y mango, hAsta el fondo....



Tres opciones

1. Tas mu loco
2. Tu corrector del movil es una mierda
3. Te tocas mientras escribes con una mano

no se cual me da más miedo. 

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 17:45 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Fran una vez mas, mis respetos.
> 
> A su salud!.



Un poco de suerte y un poco de líneas + números.

Pero se agradece hombre 8:


----------



## sr.anus (25 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y vete acostumbrando que será siempre asi.
> 
> se ha acabado lo de dar las cosas en directo como hice siempre.


----------



## juan35 (25 Sep 2014)

Menuda carniceria.... Todo en rojo... Viene el gran guano?????


----------



## MattCoy (25 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Pues digalo... pensar voy a pensar igual, pero me gusta ver si lo que piensan los demas es lo mismo que lo que pienso yo.
> 
> Si quiere, yo me mojo y doy mi visión: el 112XX es una resistencia demasiado fuerte para el IBEX, por muy buenas que sean las supuestas noticias, siempre que nos acercamos, aparece papel, asique, partiendo de que una de las bases de mi teoria es que si algo no sube, acabará cayendo, pues pienso que dentro de un mes estaremos en los alrededores del 10450, que coincide con la correccion del 61,8 % desde la ultima subida... o si los rompe, en los 10200, hay más cosas que me hacen pensar esto, pero ya seria demasiado rollo, aparte de que dentro de un mes, será octubre y en este foro ya sabemos lo que pasa en octubre::



¿Llegaremos al 10450? Posiblemente si, de momento voy a colocarle un SL a mis cortos, por si pasa algo. Los maximos de hoy parecen el punto optimo para ponerlo, en 10950 (lo pongo un pelin mas alto, por la manipulacion del mercado, mejor 10960). Si me he equivocado, me llevo más de 200 pipos de beneficio, y si acierto, que siga cayendo, y yo disfrutando con esa caida.

Yendo a corto plazo, es muy dificil acertar, al menos a mi me cuesta mucho, a diferencia de muchos a los que leo por aqui, pero esa era mi visión a un mes y de momento da beneficio...

Saludos


----------



## Namreir (25 Sep 2014)

La que viene va a ser gorda, camino de una nueva recesion que puede triturar lo poco que quede vivo de la economia española. Lo peor de esta crisis todavia no lo hemos visto, y como avance os dejo datos frequitos del comercio en agosto. Solo son datos del Pais Vasco, pero son esclarecedores.








INDICE DE COMERCIO EN GRANDES SUPERFICIES DE LA C.A. DE EUSKADI (ICGS) AGOSTO 2014. Las ventas en grandes superficies de la C.A. de Euskadi bajan un 4,9% en agosto de 2014


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2014)

va os voy a dar una idea.......

ese hueco del ibex en 9400 se tiene que cerrar tarde o temprano.......si no se superan los 11200, ya sabemos donde irá el ibex.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> va os voy a dar una idea.......
> 
> ese hueco del ibex en 9400 se tiene que cerrar tarde o temprano.......si no se superan los 11200, ya sabemos donde irá el ibex.



Si no sube a 11.200 baja a 9400, o sube o baja ::


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> va os voy a dar una idea.......
> 
> ese hueco del ibex en 9400 se tiene que cerrar tarde o temprano.......si no se superan los 11200, ya sabemos donde irá el ibex.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

Mi entrada al blog de hoy (les recuerdo que he cambiado la dirección y tiene acceso restringido, así que la antigua no vale)

AHI VA!!

Hoy es uno de esos días en los que me siento especialmente orgulloso de mi sistema de niveles. Ha tocado todos y cada uno de ellos, usando al tick el máximo y el mínimo dado como resistencia y soporte, además con el apoyo de los IF dando la opción bajista como la buena.

CP: 10.854-10.898
A1: 10.950
B1:10.788
B2: 10.734







Niveles para mañana



CP: 10.776-10.724
A1: 10.840 (nivel fuerte, superarlo necesita de fuerte volumen....lo que nos daría vuelta)
A2: 10.872 (pre pepón, nivel fácil de alcanzar como atrapa larguistas...ojito en ese gap)

Los interesantes:

B1: 10.634-10.514

Por último antes del finde: Este trimestre tenía un objetivo de cierre sobre los 10.498... no estamos lejos, pero el IF mejora muy rápidamente, lo que nos puede dar un ligero push y retrasar este punto en el tiempo, espero que no mucho. 3-5 sesiones lo invalida.


----------



## Xiux (25 Sep 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> La que viene va a ser gorda, camino de una nueva recesion que puede triturar lo poco que quede vivo de la economia española. Lo peor de esta crisis todavia no lo hemos visto, y como avance os dejo datos frequitos del comercio en agosto. Solo son datos del Pais Vasco, pero son esclarecedores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El QE de Droji llegara para salvarnos a todos, ya veras. Se han dado cuenta que como no hagan igual que USA y la FED no saldremos de esta.


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> te has pasado y te sigues pasando; eres un payaso reconocido y lo sabes; solo publicas lo que los pelinlancos te dejan publicar, porque tu no tienes ni idea de como funciona esto no wistema de trading; te pasan los numetitos y luego tu hacex el grafico* tonto de tres lineas* y a tomar el pulso al foro para ludho pasarle i forme a los de psicologia de masas; y luego vais de limpios moralmenre y bla bla... menuda escoriasois... pero tu sigue poniendote en evidencia, tu sigue, que cuanto mas te joden mis posts se que mas razon tengo... te estas tragando anzuelo, sedal y mango, hAsta el fondo....



Hungarian Troll, esta vez he metido 5 líneas, vamos complicando la cosa poco a poco 8:

Lo mismo algún día aprendes algo...tu no te separes de la pantalla y procura utilizar las dos manos. :X



Dire dijo:


> gracias franR, eres un maestro :Aplauso:
> 
> marcas más de 300 puntos entre máximos y mínimos y así acertamos seguro
> 
> ...



Gracias no han sido 300 , marcaba 216 y han sido exactamente el recorrido entre máximos y mínimos... te acabas de ganar otro gorro y este con flecos.


----------



## MattCoy (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mi entrada al blog de hoy (les recuerdo que he cambiado la dirección y tiene acceso restringido, así que la antigua no vale)
> 
> AHI VA!!
> 
> ...



¿Cual es su nueva dirección del blog?

A mi, a diferencia de algunos de por aqui, me gusta leer a todo el mundo, con decir que hasta leo al jato... luego puedo estar o no de acuerdo, pero bueno...


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> ¿Cual es su nueva dirección del blog?
> 
> A mi, a diferencia de algunos de por aqui, me gusta leer a todo el mundo, con decir que hasta leo al jato... luego puedo estar o no de acuerdo, pero bueno...



Hamijo si la diera volvería a ser pública y entrarían de nuevo los hungaros, tontos el gorro y demás fauna onanista.

No se apure que cuando sea algo interesante lo colgaré aquí, gratis total, para disgusto de algunos y desesperación de otros.

Un saludo.


----------



## tesorero (25 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> reentro ibex, 2 intento.
> 
> quereis saber mi opinión del ibex? a 1 mes vista?
> 
> ...





mpbk dijo:


> supongo que alguien a parte de mi se ha puesto corto ibex en máximos no?
> 
> era hchi cumplido y abajo.
> 
> se ha terminado el chollo.



Vete ya de aquí, embustero.

Te cazaron el viernes en todo lo alto, queriendo reentrar por lo menos dos veces, haciéndote el interesante de mierda para que te pidiéramos opinión, (cuando nadie la quiere,¿tan tonto eres que no te das cuenta?)
Una de dos: 
- o te pensabas que el ibex era alcista, con lo cual te pillaron, así que admítelo y empieza a reconocer que no eres ni mucho menos perfecto
- o querías dar a entender que se iba hacia arriba y que la gente picara, lo cual es de ser un hijo de puta.
y ahora vacilas de que vas corto, tú? venga ya.
¿no has conseguido ya el trabajo? pues aprovéchalo y socializa más con la gente y deja de usar esto como tu satisfacción personal queriendo ser el centro de atención buscando todo aquello que te deben dar los más cercanos a ti. 

No creo que me baneen por esto, porque llevo todo el día reportando y ni puto caso, hoyja!

Lamento haberle echado de comer al troll, pero necesitaba desahogarme.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Vete ya de aquí, embustero.
> 
> Te cazaron el viernes en todo lo alto, queriendo reentrar por lo menos dos veces, haciéndote el interesante de mierda para que te pidiéramos opinión, (cuando nadie la quiere,¿tan tonto eres que no te das cuenta?)
> Una de dos:
> ...



¿consiguió el curro ese a tiempo parcial?


----------



## tesorero (25 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿consiguió el curro ese a tiempo parcial?



por lo que dice, si. Lo que pasa que no lo aguantarán allí y viene aquí a seguir dando la tabarra.


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> por lo que dice, si. Lo que pasa que no lo aguantarán allí y viene aquí a seguir dando la tabarra.



No creas, estos son de los que tragan lo que sea para ganar 500 napos al mes.

El resto sale de la bolsa ::::::::


----------



## tesorero (25 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No creas, estos son de los que *tragan lo que sea* para ganar 500 napos al mes.
> 
> El resto sale de la bolsa ::::::::



Le llegará para unas buenas rodilleras? ienso:


----------



## bertok (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo si la diera volvería a ser pública y entrarían de nuevo los hungaros, tontos el gorro y demás fauna onanista.
> 
> No se apure que cuando sea algo interesante lo colgaré aquí, gratis total, para disgusto de algunos y desesperación de otros.
> 
> Un saludo.



Que peazo putilla eres ::::::







Ni una puta boob en toda la página, sólo rayas júngaras :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Le llegará para unas buenas rodilleras? ienso:



De las buenas, de velcro por si hay moqueta ::


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Sep 2014)

tesorero dijo:


> Vete ya de aquí, embustero.
> 
> Te cazaron el viernes en todo lo alto, queriendo reentrar por lo menos dos veces, haciéndote el interesante de mierda para que te pidiéramos opinión, (cuando nadie la quiere,¿tan tonto eres que no te das cuenta?)
> Una de dos:
> ...



Yo también me tengo que aguantar para no decirle un par de cosas a mpbk-dire (nunca veo la lucecilla verde de conectado encendido a los dos a la vez :rolleye pero no merece la pena.
Ha encontrado el modo de sentirse importante a costa de asquear a la gente. Ya sabeis aquel meme de en la vida real no soy nadie pero en internet me monto mis películas.
Al final acaba dando pena y todo. El afán de protagonismo supongo que encerrará algún tipo de problema en esa vida real.


----------



## tesorero (25 Sep 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo también me tengo que aguantar para no decirle un par de cosas a mpbk-dire (nunca veo la lucecilla verde de conectado encendido a los dos a la vez :rolleye pero no merece la pena.
> Ha encontrado el modo de sentirse importante a costa de asquear a la gente. Ya sabeis aquel meme de en la vida real no soy nadie pero en internet me monto mis películas.
> Al final acaba dando pena y todo. El afán de protagonismo supongo que encerrará algún tipo de problema en esa vida real.



Yo también pienso que puede tener algún tipo de problema y aquí, desde luego, no se va a arreglar. Lo suyo es que acuda a un especialista y que le diagnostique.


----------



## ... (25 Sep 2014)

200 páginas en 25 días no está mal tratándose de un "hilo muerto"...


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hungarian Troll, esta vez he metido 5 líneas, vamos complicando la cosa poco a poco 8:
> 
> Lo mismo algún día aprendes algo...tu no te separes de la pantalla y procura utilizar las dos manos. :X
> 
> ...



como veo que no entiendes la palabra escrita, y que eres tan payasito, pues te lo digo graficamente


----------



## egarenc (25 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> 200 páginas en 25 días no está mal tratándose de un "hilo muerto"...


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Si no sube a 11.200 baja a 9400, o sube o baja ::



no das para mas? tanto te joden las opiniones alternativas a la tuya? se te ve el plumero

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 22:45 ----------




bertok dijo:


>



y tu, ¿que tal? ¿sigues corto desde marzo de 2009? jojojo.. parece que no te da ya con el troleo a tiempo completo y necesitas ingresos complementarios, pero te estas equivocando de esquina completamente


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2014)

los veteranos os estais pasando 20 pueblos con los nuevos 

viene gente nueva, con ideas y métodos alternativos ... y así es como los tratáis?? :no:

recpect para tod@s! ienso:


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 23:07 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> los veteranos os estais pasando 20 pueblos con los nuevos
> 
> viene gente nueva, con ideas y métodos alternativos ... y así es como los tratáis?? :no:
> 
> recpect para tod@s! ienso:


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 23:07 ----------



no le entiendo ¿se puede explicar?

nos dice que viene guano y que cojamos y desmontemos el campamento y marchemos a otros pastos?

si fuera tan amable de explicarse


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> los veteranos os estais pasando 20 pueblos con los nuevos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mira que eres buena gente. Lo digo de verdad porque me lo pareces!
Aún así creo que es una actitud un poco flander para los multitrolls que pueblan el lugar últimamente. A todos estos cera hasta en el cielo del paladar o ignore eterno.
Ya has visto que hoy sólo ha quedado FranR para aportar algo y mira como se han intentado cebar con el estos descerebrados.
Yo no llevo muchísimo tiempo en el hilo y puedo decir que jamás me ha ofendido ningún veterano (quizás sea porque tampoco he ido insultando a nadie y he aportado lo que buenamente he podido).
Me voy a dormir!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> ---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 23:07 ----------



La Mula Francis en peligro!!!!
Putin preocupado 

Resultado: Mañana el crack de las carboneras

Vaya día de acertijos.... cada vez este hilo tiene mas enjundia


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mira que eres buena gente. Lo digo de verdad porque me lo pareces!
> Aún así creo que es una actitud un poco flander para los multitrolls que pueblan el lugar últimamente. A todos estos cera hasta en el cielo del paladar o ignore eterno.
> Ya has visto que hoy sólo ha quedado FranR para aportar algo y mira como se han intentado cebar con el estos descerebrados.
> Yo no llevo muchísimo tiempo en el hilo y puedo decir que jamás me ha ofendido ningún veterano (quizás sea porque tampoco he ido insultando a nadie y he aportado lo que buenamente he podido).
> ...



gracias por lo que me toca :o

eso parece que el FranR es el único fiel al hilo :Aplauso:


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no le entiendo ¿se puede explicar?
> 
> nos dice que viene guano y que cojamos y desmontemos el campamento y marchemos a otros pastos?
> 
> si fuera tan amable de explicarse



y a ti, ¿que te pasa? ¿los reportes ya no funcionan?






---------- Post added 25-sep-2014 at 23:22 ----------


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


> y a ti, ¿que te pasa? ¿los reportes ya no funcionan?



yo siempre soy respetuoso 

ni reporto, ni creo que me hayan reportado

como este hilo es muy de poner enigmas y acertijos ... por eso le he preguntado, porque no entiendo el suyo

le pregunto de nuevo ¿lo ve todo negro y nos recomendar retirada?


----------



## tonobolsa (25 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo siempre soy respetuoso
> 
> ni reporto, ni creo que me hayan reportado
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


>



Oiga...que ese señor es proctólogo, un respeto


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2014)

tonobolsa dijo:


>



ok ok

siento no ser de su agrado e importunarle

yo le he preguntado con humildad y desde mi ignorancia ... ya veo cómo se las gasta usted


----------



## FranR (25 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Mi entrada al blog de hoy (les recuerdo que he cambiado la dirección y tiene acceso restringido, así que la antigua no vale)
> 
> AHI VA!!
> 
> ...




Me traigo los niveles, que se quedan perdidos entre las sabias palabras de Borne de Born. Tranquilo y no olvides la pastilla, la verde, no te tomes la azul otra vez que luego no distingues culo amigo de enemigo. ::


----------



## egarenc (25 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> gracias por lo que me toca :o
> 
> eso parece que el FranR es el único fiel al hilo :Aplauso:



no te olvides de Bertok, sigue siendo fiel a este nuestro jilo. 
Por cierto, después de ingentes esfuerzos, me he logrado desligar de Orange y ya tengo el interné con Vomistar...vaya via crucis, diox! vaya diferencia. Por cierto, compren matildes que están baratas y dentro de poco nos sueltan 35 centimillos x cromo


----------



## tarrito (25 Sep 2014)

sí Bertok también es uno de los "antiguos" que sigue aportando calidad al hilo

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 00:00 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los niveles, que se quedan perdidos entre las sabias palabras de Borne de Born. Tranquilo y no olvides la pastilla, la verde, no te tomes la azul otra vez que luego no distingues culo amigo de enemigo. ::



FranR no se meta con él ... ya bastante mal rollo tenemos por aquí como para pincharlo más

ya ve cómo me ha respondido y lo educado que he sido, sin ser especialista me atrevo a decir que esa persona lo está pasando mal o que algo muy grave le ha sucedido ... yo por mi forma de ser me encariño con este tipo de personas ... no sé! es como si me dieran entre lástima y pena :´( y siento la necesidad de protegerlos/quererlos o


----------



## tonobolsa (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> ok ok
> 
> siento no ser de su agrado e importunarle
> 
> yo le he preguntado con humildad y desde mi ignorancia ... ya veo cómo se las gasta usted









---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 00:05 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Me traigo los niveles, que se quedan perdidos entre las sabias palabras de Borne de Born. Tranquilo y no olvides la pastilla, la verde, no te tomes la azul otra vez que luego no distingues culo amigo de enemigo. ::


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí Bertok también es uno de los "antiguos" que sigue aportando calidad al hilo
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 00:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Le entiendo, entonces lo tratamos con cariño, es una personita con problemas y hay que ayudarle.

BORNE estamos contigo, y los hungaros también. Juntos saldremos de esta.
Ahora nos queda el tonto el gorro. A ver un especialista en desórdenes mentales, que podemos hacer con él, le hacemos mimos, le pagamos un chapero? Se aceptan ideas


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

no targiverse mis palabras ni se burle de mí FranR 

digo que por ser yo como soy, este tipo de personas "inadaptadas" me conmueven

y usted igual que yo ha visto, que cuando va a buenas, este forero nos regala buenos aportes, con sus niveles y con sus gráficas ... algo peculiares eso sí
por eso mismo que no entiendo su operativa/gráficas, le he preguntado para aprender más de él ... igual que hago con otros sabios foreros

no me malinterprete, no deseo crear polémica con usted, tan solo le expreso mi opnión respecto a un forero, eso es todo


----------



## Mr. Blonde (26 Sep 2014)




----------



## tonobolsa (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Le entiendo, entonces lo tratamos con cariño, es una personita con problemas y hay que ayudarle.
> 
> BORNE estamos contigo, y los hungaros también. Juntos saldremos de esta.
> Ahora nos queda el tonto el gorro. A ver un especialista en desórdenes mentales, que podemos hacer con él, le hacemos mimos, le pagamos un chapero? Se aceptan ideas


----------



## desastre total (26 Sep 2014)

Y FCC aguantando... es que la Koplo se juega mucha pasta con los derechos... tiene que llevar la acción lo más arriba posible (o eso creo) antes de la AK
Ya se han buscado unos colocadores potentes y seguro que están haciendo un 2x1, porque se les habrá encomendado también el cuidado de la acción previa AK.
Veremos...


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no targiverse mis palabras ni se burle de mí FranR
> 
> digo que por ser yo como soy, este tipo de personas "inadaptadas" me conmueven
> 
> ...



Sr. Mon....le llegó un MP de servidor hace unas semanas??

Con responder si o no me vale::


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2014)

Pues yo pienso que el trauma psiquico que sufre está ocasionado por una patología fisica. 

Esa anquilosis del 3er dedo que le obsesiona tiene que ser una proyección o bien de un deseo por deficit o bien de un priapismo mantenido


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Mon....le llegó un MP de servidor hace unas semanas??
> 
> Con responder si o no me vale::



sí llegó sí 
para temas serios mejor consulte a otros foreros mucho más capacitados ... se lo digo de corazón


----------



## juan35 (26 Sep 2014)

cambiamos el nombre del foro por: aquí los pollabobas?


----------



## tonobolsa (26 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que el trauma psiquico que sufre está ocasionado por una patología fisica.
> 
> Esa anquilosis del 3er dedo que le obsesiona tiene que ser una proyección o bien de un deseo por deficit o bien de un priapismo mantenido









---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 01:50 ----------


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2014)

Bueno, ha salido ya del armario el primo de borne o no?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la sana costumbre de citar

no todos los dias suena la flauta :fiufiu:

marca uste 300 puntos de margen, pero si aun asi se moja más y si rompe por arriba es peponazo y por abajo pandorazo  


mire otro que ajusta mas que usted, pero no deja de ser un cobracomisiones que es con lo que su grupo sueña

niveles para hoy que coinciden con los suyos por simple AT: 10801-10615







Bolsa General, Análisis de bolsa y mercados



en su discusión con tono y con el gato, insulto barriobajero y de ramalazo homófobo, ha demostrado que está a su misma altura. Tiene usted sus mismos complejos, su misma estabilidad y madurez, ha quedado patente :rolleye:

Con la botellita y el reloj se ha llenado de gloria, lo mismo que Mulder alardeando de superioridad frente a los perroflauters y mediocres foreros.
Complejo de superioridad que nace de ser un quiero y no puedo.

Dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces ¿sigue viviendo en casa de su novia y sudando para pagarle a fin de mes los 300€ de gastos comunes como dijo no hace mucho? :bla::bla:

de cualquier manera suerte en el negociete que quieren montar en su nueva web. Depeche no lo consiguió, a lo mejor ustedes son mejores ''emprendedores'' y tienen más exito. :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mantenemos largos con tres cullons y hasta agotar las municiones


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

Buen día a todos 

@Dire
le recomiendo que lo deje estar... lo de citar y buscar las cosquillas al personal y nos dediquemos entre tod@s a aportar más y crear buen rollo

empiezo yo, hoy veo el día bajista para el ibex, parón y posible Peponazo a partir 15:45

¿y ustedes cómo lo ven para hoy?


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buen día a todos
> 
> @Dire
> le recomiendo que lo deje estar... lo de citar y buscar las cosquillas al personal y nos dediquemos entre tod@s a aportar más y crear buen rollo
> ...



a mi una persona que presume de botella cara y reloj, me parece mas un chulo de putas que un sensato trader al que se le pueda prestar atencion :XX:

al decir ''vale más mi botella que tu coche'' ha sido genial... vanidad y bolsa son una mezcla explosiva

Monlovi ¿cuantos multinicks disfruta? ienso:


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> De las buenas, de velcro por si hay moqueta ::




Joder, chupando un pepino tenia que ser. Me voy no vaya a ser que aparezca los hijosdeputa troles.

La verdad es que aquí para que te baneen no se que hay que hacer.


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

Buen día Dire

la verdad ahora mismo ninguno ... perdí uno que tenía el día que hubo movida gorda por un baneo de Janus (injusto a mi parecer) ... se metió Hisholines por medio y también le banearon, ese día me encendí (me equivoqué lo reconozco) y saqué a pasear a un multinick, me pasé 3 pueblos y justamente me banearon.

así que no tengo multinick ... puede hablar tranquila y cordialmente conmigo de lo que quiera, bolsa principalmente a poder ser


----------



## Topongo (26 Sep 2014)

Mae mia como ta el patio asi ni de vacas esta uno tranquilo con vosotros. .






Por orden
Lenceria





Segundo.. estoy desconectado de bolsa hasta el lunes así que sin previsiones.

Y saludos a todos lo floreros de bien.
Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> Buen día Dire
> 
> la verdad ahora mismo ninguno ... perdí uno que tenía el día que hubo movida gorda por un baneo de Janus (injusto a mi parecer) ... se metió Hisholines por medio y también le banearon, ese día me encendí (me equivoqué lo reconozco) y saqué a pasear a un multinick, me pasé 3 pueblos y justamente me banearon.
> 
> así que no tengo multinick ... puede hablar tranquila y cordialmente conmigo de lo que quiera, bolsa principalmente a poder ser



¿sigues con BME? ya ha bajado 6 leuros y le faltan como mínimo otros 6 leuros más. Hasta 22 leuros tiene margen.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Sep 2014)

Gráfico mensual...
La resistencia es gorda... y la caida mas gorda. Si no fuera por Droghi estariamos muertos.


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sigues con BME? ya ha bajado 6 leuros y le faltan como mínimo otros 6 leuros más. Hasta 22 leuros tiene margen.



se equivoca usted de forero ... que más quisiera yo que haber comprado BME cuando la vi a 18.5 aprox ... lo pensé pero faltaba liquidez para disparar :ouch:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> se equivoca usted de forero ... que más quisiera yo que haber comprado BME cuando la vi a 18.5 aprox ... lo pensé pero faltaba liquidez para disparar :ouch:



Con un poco de suerte la volverás a ver no lejos de esos precios


----------



## Topongo (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sigues con BME? ya ha bajado 6 leuros y le faltan como mínimo otros 6 leuros más. Hasta 22 leuros tiene margen.



Era yo entre otros en el cp si sali ya , lo puse por aqui... un 6% aprox de :: en una semanita por no ser fue5l al stop inicial y no ser fiel a mi mismo cuando dije ademas por aqui que no iba a entrar ,por fortuna solo media carga

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Era yo entre otros en el cp si sali ya , lo puse por aqui... un 6% aprox de :: en una semanita por no ser fue5l al stop inicial y no ser fiel a mi mismo cuando dije ademas por aqui que no iba a entrar ,por fortuna solo media carga
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Dolorosa pero buena decisión. No se debe andar por la vida sin Stop Loss, se aprende a base de pérdidas.

Y menos en valores de medio pelo que han tenido correcciones del 50%. El ciclo es el ciclo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

que pinta mas buena tiene esto , ojete frescor intenso es coming :Baile:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que pinta mas buena tiene esto , ojete frescor intenso es coming :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

El verde sisoma y los verdes :baba:

bajistillas abandonad toda esperanza :no:


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2014)

@Pepitoria, saca el post a pasear. Moderacion!!

Buen pre-finde a todos.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (26 Sep 2014)




----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

Buenos días. He encontrado este hilo por casualidad buscando temas de bolsa.

Buscaba información sobre Ibex y me ha aparecido este foro. 
Hasta ahora solo he invertido en acciones americanas y alemanas.

Después de muchos años trabajando fuera me he trasladado a España y me gustaría conocer la bolsa española y tratar de intercambiar impresiones sobre AT. 

Un saludo a todas y todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> Buenos días. He encontrado este hilo por casualidad buscando temas de bolsa.
> 
> Buscaba información sobre Ibex y me ha aparecido este foro.
> Hasta ahora solo he invertido en acciones americanas y alemanas.
> ...



bienvenidito 

bajistillas se os aviso , MV ayer proclamo la victoria del siemprealcismo :no:


----------



## IRobot (26 Sep 2014)

Buenos días queridos conforeros,

Desaparecido del hilo desde las vacaciones, ahora mismo sin tiempo para tradear, liado con temas personales, vueltas al cole y demás. Sigo el hilo todavía, hilo que parece una mezcla de Falcon Crest y el juego aquel de Quien es Quien. Haciendo un símil bolsístico, parece que después de meses de subida libre, en Julio le saltó el stop-loss y ahora lleva un tiempo corrigiendo. Sólo espero que el suelo no esté muy lejos y no tarde mucho en volver a remontar. 

Mis saludos a los que se lo siguen tomando seriamente. Espero poder volver a pasarme más a menudo por aquí y poder aportar mi granito de arena. Granito que a unos les gustará más y a otros menos, pero que espero que como siempre no moleste a nadie.


----------



## Krim (26 Sep 2014)

Uh, uh...o estoy viendo algo mal o esto tiene una pinta horrible...:O


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> Buenos días. He encontrado este hilo por casualidad buscando temas de bolsa.
> 
> Buscaba información sobre Ibex y me ha aparecido este foro.
> Hasta ahora solo he invertido en acciones americanas y alemanas.
> ...



Pues bienvenido, aquí hay gente que le pega al técnico y otros que crean sus propios sistemas para tratar de arrancar unos euros al mercado. Un poco de todo como en botica


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

para hacer buen uso del AT hay que ser humilde , tener conocimiento , mente fria y palo duro 

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 11:29 ----------

y no hay mas :rolleye:


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Pues bienvenido, aquí hay gente que le pega al técnico y otros que crean sus propios sistemas para tratar de arrancar unos euros al mercado. Un poco de todo como en botica



Algo conozco el mundo de los algo trader, pero mis conocimientos técnicos no me llegan y mi horizonte temporal de inversión supera el mes, normalmente.

¿Dónde está el botón de agradecer mensajes? no me aparece.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2014)

YA estamos otra vez con el puto verde.

No lo quieren dejar caer bajo ningun concepto.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10750 de ayer en 10855 babas estilo homer :baba:

y cargamos cortos con tres cojones , vamos a darle una oportunidad al rojo


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

En los datos de antes de ayer me daba una mejora para el viernes de mís indicadores y ayer en A1, si había volumen fuerte, un día muy verde. De momento se han incrementado las operaciones en ese punto, si vuelve a subir, retrasamos las caídas.


----------



## Krim (26 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> YA estamos otra vez con el puto verde.
> 
> No lo quieren dejar caer bajo ningun concepto.



Volvemos a hablar de eso por la tarde...Nos hemos quedado por la zona A1-A2, y por volumen, no veo yo esa "fuelza" para romper la resistencia. A mi me huele a estampada y tal...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En los datos de antes de ayer me daba una mejora para el viernes de mís indicadores y ayer en A1, si había volumen fuerte, un día muy verde. De momento se han incrementado las operaciones en ese punto, si vuelve a subir, retrasamos las caídas.



sus nivelitos son de lo mas mejor señor flander :Aplauso:


















inocho:


----------



## Empatico (26 Sep 2014)

A mi me da que vemos los 10400-10450 antes de subir otra vez a intentar los 11200.
Pero estoy empezando en esto asi que no me hagan mucho caso.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles para mañana
> 
> 
> 
> ...








[/IMG]

Ahi lo tenemos, como se dijo ayer, superar el A1 necesitaba de incrementos de volumen, de momento en CP , el volumen detectado bajo en su touch and go de las 9:50, por lo que necesitamos más polvora para romper el gap alcista.

Vuelta a niveles de negociación y a estar atentos.


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para hacer buen uso del AT hay que ser humilde , tener conocimiento , mente fria y palo duro
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 11:29 ----------
> 
> y no hay mas :rolleye:



Y buen pulso para tirar las líneas.


----------



## Muttley (26 Sep 2014)

Lo de Duro Felguera es verdaderamente acojonante.
Una empresa que no es que no tenga deuda....es que tiene una caja neta de 1.08 euros por acción...cuando la acción está ahora mismo a 3.76. 
Un PER de 8.1.
Rentabilidad por encima de 7%...en cash, nada de papelitos.
Y baja como si no hubiera un mañana. Dia si...y dia también.
Sus historias de Australia y (sobre todo de Venezuela) pueden haber impactado negativamente....pero no para bajar un 25%...debe haber algo más que se desconoce.

Por lo demás CAF sigue en caida sin soporte visible. Seguiremos aguantando.


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

Analizando el Ibex parece que está formando un techo a largo plazo. Los máximos de junio y septiembre, están dando figura de vuelta. ¿no creen?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> Y buen pulso para tirar las líneas.



servidor tiene mejor pulso que el adolfito 

bueno creo que hoy el ibex debe romper la zona de soporte 10700 clavicular del doble techito , de no hacerlo se pondra lateral alcista amiotrofico ienso:


----------



## payasete (26 Sep 2014)

Krim dijo:


> a que burbuja es el centro del universo



Ese es el mantra predilecto del foro, más aún incluso que ese según el cual hipotecarse es una mierda SIEMPRE o aquel otro que afirma que la vivienda SIEMPRE baja.
Así que lógicamente los que no nos tragamos según que cosas, solo podemos ser unos sicarios al servicio de la castuza ya que como todo el mundo sabe, los mandamases de castuzolandia no tienen nada mejor que hacer que meterse en esta puta mierda de foro.... ¡Ay perdón!, quise decir en este foro importantísimo y referencia mundial en lo económico, lo inmobiliariónico y lo magufiónico.
SÍ. Burbuja info es el centro indiscutible del universo.


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Ahi lo tenemos, como se dijo ayer, superar el A1 necesitaba de incrementos de volumen, de momento en CP , el volumen detectado bajo en su touch and go de las 9:50, por lo que necesitamos más polvora para romper el gap alcista.
> 
> Vuelta a niveles de negociación y a estar atentos.



No dejan de sorprenderme los trader , que detectan cotizaciones donde se incrementan los cruces de órdenes.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> No dejan de sorprenderme los trader , que detectan cotizaciones donde se incrementan los cruces de órdenes.



tradel , se dice tradel


----------



## MattCoy (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> Analizando el Ibex parece que está formando un techo a largo plazo. Los máximos de junio y septiembre, están dando figura de vuelta. ¿no creen?



Buenos dias y bienvenido.

Yo hace unos dias, cuando nos acercabamos de nuevo a las inmediaciones del 11200, dije que si no lo superabamos, nos ibamos minimo al 10450, busque paginas atrás, creo que fue el viernes pasado. Abrí unos cortos en ese punto, aproximadamente el 50 % dejando el otro 50 % en liquidez, y de momento he acertado. Como soy el primero en reconocer que me puedo equivocar, de hecho soy el primero en equivocarme, voy siempre con SL, y lo voy moviendo. Ahora mismo, en 10960 IBEX recogería beneficios, y si no toca ese nivel, a disfrutar la bajada. 

Yo no trabajo el largo plazo, soy mas bien de corto-medio plazo, más que nada porque no tengo ganas de echar 20 horas al dia en plan intradia y al final, las gallinas que entran por las que salen. Compro cuando veo compra, vendo cuando veo venta y mientras vigilo los niveles con mi SL que lo voy moviendo, y la verdad vivo más relajado que haciendo intradia. Por lo que usted dice, mientras no superemos los maximos anuales, lo más probable es que bajemos, el 11200 es el nivel clave. De momento estamos en un lateral, toca arriba, cae, toca abajo, sube, pero veo mas fiable caer al tocar arriba que rebotar al tocar abajo...

Suerte y buenas plusvis


----------



## rufus (26 Sep 2014)

Que coño pasa con MDF? Las tengo en un -25% :: Ponderan un 10% en mi cartera de LP, no pienso comprar ni una mas, que ya ponderan bastante.


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Buenos dias y bienvenido.
> 
> Yo hace unos dias, cuando nos acercabamos de nuevo a las inmediaciones del 11200, dije que si no lo superabamos, nos ibamos minimo al 10450, busque paginas atrás, creo que fue el viernes pasado. Abrí unos cortos en ese punto, aproximadamente el 50 % dejando el otro 50 % en liquidez, y de momento he acertado. Como soy el primero en reconocer que me puedo equivocar, de hecho soy el primero en equivocarme, voy siempre con SL, y lo voy moviendo. Ahora mismo, en 10960 IBEX recogería beneficios, y si no toca ese nivel, a disfrutar la bajada.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo la bolsa americana tiene un sesgo alcista muy fuerte. Conozco algo mejor el comportamiento técnico americano y los giros son menos evidentes, te dan el hachazo sin muchas contemplaciones


----------



## MattCoy (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> Sin embargo la bolsa americana tiene un sesgo alcista muy fuerte. Conozco algo mejor el comportamiento técnico americano y los giros son menos evidentes, te dan el hachazo sin muchas contemplaciones



El IBEX es un indice más "traidor" que el SP, creame... lo unico que pasa es que llevamos una subida ilogica, desde minimos del 2012 de casi el 100 % y sin recortar nada, realmente, mientras SP o Dow subian timidamente, IBEX subia tranquilamente el doble, mientras el resto de bolsas europeas bajaban timidamente, el IBEX seguía subiendo y el impulso alcista se ha agotado, es muy facil de ver en un grafico del IBEX a dos años y seguir el canal, la trayectoria casi impecable de la subida del indice, se torció en junio, perdiendo la directriz alcista que habia servido de soporte desde julio 2013 y desde entonces esta en un lateral-bajista a medio plazo que, la verdad, tiene más pinta de romperse por abajo que por arriba. Pero ojo, que a largo plazo, mientras no nos vayamos por debajo de los 10000, seguimos siendo alcistas.


----------



## lonchaminimalista (26 Sep 2014)

Buenas, llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo el hilo y agradezco las aportaciones del gacelerio y tal. Creo que ha llegado la hora de poner de aportar algo.

Me presentaré, soy "himbestigador" doctor de esos de machine learning, data mining y demás wishful thinking, concretamente modelos de predicción mediante algoritmos evolutivos y más específicamente mediante programación genética guiada por gramática.

Qué significa eso? nada, pero sé crear programas que generen otros programas de forma automático. Para qué sirve eso? para generar código de sistemas de backtest en prorealtime de forma automática. Cómo? mediante un algoritmo multiobjetivo de programación genética basada en gramática de contexto libre que aprenda de forma autónoma sistemas para el ralphibex (maximizar profit, minimizar maxdrown, etc). No estoy hablando de hacer una optimización de parámetros como hace prt, sino del aprendizaje completo del sistema.

Sabe vd de lo que hablo y desea saber más? MP y quizás podamos aprender algo todos.

Adjunto captura. Lógicamente es un sistema que ejecuta los movimientos entre sistemas / algoritmo de forma automática.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

lo mas importante , de quien eres multi y cual es tu toc ? ienso:

bienvenidito y tal , gracias por rescatar el termino gacelerio :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2014)

SBS - FOLLOW THE LEADER (VIDEOCLIP OFICIAL) 2000 - YouTube


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

Sigo sin saber dónde está el botón de gracias. HELP please


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> En los datos de antes de ayer me daba una mejora para el viernes de mís indicadores y ayer en A1, si había volumen fuerte, un día muy verde. De momento se han incrementado las operaciones en ese punto, si vuelve a subir, retrasamos las caídas.



el *gañán de reloj* reculando y mareando la perdiz :XX::XX:

no señor, no, los niveles que ha dado para hoy se los han reventado y cualquiera que le hubiera hecho caso hoy ya tendría una margin call levantandole los beneficios de ayer y puliéndole las garantías.

ayer acertó de pleno, hoy falló estrepitosamente

50% de acierto, lo mismo que un chimpancé con una moneda


*la gente como usté y su camarilla chupipandi no son más que parte del grupo de agitadores que se mueven por los foros al servicio de las plataformas de trading, presumiendo de sistemas imbatibles, aciertos y riqueza al momento. Mierda indeseable, estafadores cazapardillos. Lo que se trata es de cazar tontainas y convertirlos en adictos a cfds y apuestas apalancadas para al primer soplo de viento dejarlos desplumados.
*

la bolsa no es un casino y los que promocionan ese tipo de apuestas no son más que simples estafadores al servicio de plataformas (los de este hilo además unos gañanes incultos que no pasan del insulto barriobajero hijoputa, maricon, caca, culo pis...)

y además presumen de relojes y botellas como canis poligoneros :XX::XX:

viendo como sois, menuda miseria os deben pagar 

*el que tenga ojos que vea, el que tenga oidos que escuche y el que tenga ahorros que los cuide y los aleje de esta calaña inmunda*


----------



## Chila (26 Sep 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Que coño pasa con MDF? Las tengo en un -25% :: Ponderan un 10% en mi cartera de LP, no pienso comprar ni una mas, que ya ponderan bastante.



La verdad es que la estoy siguiendo.
Entré a 4,17 y me sascaron a 4,06.
Vamos a esperar que haga un suelo, entonces se consolide, y entonces pensaremos en algo.
Yo pensaba que haría buen soporte en 3,90, pero sigue cayendo en picado.

DEsde punto de vista value no tiene mucho sentido, salvo que es cierto que hay dudas respecto al futuro del negocio, y la incertidumbre no es buena compañera de viaje de ningún valor.

Y no, no compres ninguna más.::

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 13:09 ----------




Hungarogring dijo:


> Sigo sin saber dónde está el botón de gracias. HELP please



Creo que hasta que no lleves 3o mensaes.
Tamoco puedes entrar en veteranos. ::


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> El IBEX es un indice más "traidor" que el SP, creame... lo unico que pasa es que llevamos una subida ilogica, desde minimos del 2012 de casi el 100 % y sin recortar nada, realmente, mientras SP o Dow subian timidamente, IBEX subia tranquilamente el doble, mientras el resto de bolsas europeas bajaban timidamente, el IBEX seguía subiendo y el impulso alcista se ha agotado, es muy facil de ver en un grafico del IBEX a dos años y seguir el canal, la trayectoria casi impecable de la subida del indice, se torció en junio, perdiendo la directriz alcista que habia servido de soporte desde julio 2013 y desde entonces esta en un lateral-bajista a medio plazo que, la verdad, tiene más pinta de romperse por abajo que por arriba. Pero ojo, que a largo plazo, mientras no nos vayamos por debajo de los 10000, seguimos siendo alcistas.




pero que me estas contando chaval

el SP ha superado maximos desde la crisis de las subprime, mientras europa y el IBEX mas que mnadie andan al tran , tran mirando de lejos los máximos de antaño

y esto lo sabe hasta el más lerdo :bla::bla::bla:

:XX::XX:


----------



## Chila (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Con un poco de suerte la volverás a ver no lejos de esos precios



Pues a 18,5 yo la vería como un chollazo.


----------



## Hungarogring (26 Sep 2014)

Veo que no hay buen rollo por aquí, en todos los foros hay un idiota o varios. De momento el Dire este va cogiendo posiciones insultando y gritando. Disculpe si me he llevado una impresión equivocada, pero o tiene algo personal con alguien o le patinan las neuronas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> el *gañán de reloj* reculando y mareando la perdiz :XX::XX:
> 
> no señor, no, los niveles que ha dado para hoy se los han reventado y cualquiera que le hubiera hecho caso hoy ya tendría una margin call levantandole los beneficios de ayer y puliéndole las garantías.
> 
> ...



te habras quedado a gusto chavalin :o


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2014)

os quieroooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te habras quedado a gusto chavalin :o




y tanto

pero no por lo que escribo yo, si no por todo lo que han escrito ellos

se han mostrado tal cual son, como un libro abierto :XX::XX:

sistemas automaticos infalibles

dinero a carretadas

relojes de postín

insultos de criajos de la ESO

CMs de pacotilla :vomito::vomito:

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 13:36 ----------




Hungarogring dijo:


> Veo que no hay buen rollo por aquí, en todos los foros hay un idiota o varios. De momento el Dire este va cogiendo posiciones insultando y gritando. Disculpe si me he llevado una impresión equivocada, pero o tiene algo personal con alguien o le patinan las neuronas.



pero mira que sois tontos

curraos un poco mas los multinicks :XX::XX:

edito: juasss, ya lo han baneado por multi 

:XX::XX:


----------



## erpako (26 Sep 2014)

Cambiando de tema, estamos a la espera del dato del PIB usano, ¿Cómo lo ven?. me corto las venas o me las dejo largas...:


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

lonchaminimalista dijo:


> Buenas, llevo mucho tiempo siguiendo el hilo y agradezco las aportaciones del gacelerio y tal. Creo que ha llegado la hora de poner de aportar algo.
> 
> Me presentaré, soy "himbestigador" doctor de esos de machine learning, data mining y demás wishful thinking, concretamente modelos de predicción mediante algoritmos evolutivos y más específicamente mediante programación genética guiada por gramática.
> 
> ...



bertok, sal de ese cuerpo que te la estás jugando

:XX::XX:


----------



## ... (26 Sep 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/575165-hungarogring-recibe-baneo.html

Cada vez os pillan antes. Bien Calopez :


----------



## Geyperman (26 Sep 2014)

Hungarogring dijo:


> Sigo sin saber dónde está el botón de gracias. HELP please



Sólo se pueden dar las thanks a partir de no me acuerdo :ouch: cuantos mensajes. Ya mismo podrás no te preocupes


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, estamos a la espera del dato del PIB usano, ¿Cómo lo ven?. me corto las venas o me las dejo largas...:



se espera un 4,6% las expectativas por las nubes :8:


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/575165-hungarogring-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> Cada vez os pillan antes. Bien Calopez :



Calopez sabe muy bien quien son los multinicks y quien no lo son

juasss, aquí se va a haber una masacre 

:XX::XX:

(más claro agua, la moderacion del foro esta actuando y sabe donde están los multitroles)


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se espera un 4,6% las expectativas por las nubes :8:



Y en Japón un IPC del 3,1% (menos de lo esperado, un 3,2)

Como en Ejpaña y el resto de Uropa.


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

erpako dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, estamos a la espera del dato del PIB usano, ¿Cómo lo ven?. me corto las venas o me las dejo largas...:



duerma tranquilo

la tendencia es alcista todavía, no hay euforia ni sobrecompra en los mercados y Yellen sigue enchufando liquidez al sistema

y en Octubre la QE europea

de momento calma chicha, sin más susto que la correcciones normales


----------



## juan35 (26 Sep 2014)

... dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/575165-hungarogring-recibe-baneo.html
> 
> Cada vez os pillan antes. Bien Calopez :



Algo tendra que hacer, el puto lidl.... De llenar el foro de publicidad sabe, otra cosa....


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se espera un 4,6% las expectativas por las nubes :8:



la barrida de ayer, limpiando culos del gacelerío apuntaba al megadato de hoy

más de uno va coger tortículis mirando hacia arriba 

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 13:57 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Y en Japón un IPC del 3,1% (menos de lo esperado, un 3,2)
> 
> Como en Ejpaña y el resto de Uropa.



no deja de ser un muy buen dato macro


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

me fio mas de mis cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis , macd , konkorde , estocastico y rsi en diario :rolleye: 

no confundir con bertok , el no es jinete sino jinetero 

y los jinetes me dicen que queda guano por recorrer :Baile:


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me fio mas de mis cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis , macd , konkorde , estocastico y rsi en diario :rolleye:
> 
> no confundir con bertok , el no es jinete sino jinetero
> 
> y los jinetes me dicen que queda guano por recorrer :Baile:



sí, hay divergencias, lo lógico al movernos cerca de máximos o en ellos

los USA no pueden pretender llegar al rally navideño en máximos, caso contrario los fondos e institucionales se quedaría a dos velas en cuanto a rentabilidad.

lo suyo es una limpieza correctora, pero no debería llegar antes de la salida de resultados trimestral


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Sep 2014)

Y todavía no han permabaneado al comevergas ese?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y todavía no han permabaneado al comevergas ese?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



insultos racistas, homófobos, de poligonero

qué poco das de tí mismo, qué penita de gente

¿de cuantos multis disfrutas chaval?


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

@Dire

Reportado usted por insultos y crear mal rollito 

Y si quiere dar voces váyase al monte o meta la cabeza en un riachuelo


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

PIB gringo Q2 4,6% lo esperado :8:


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Dire
> 
> Reportado usted por insultos y crear mal rollito
> 
> Y si quiere dar voces váyase al monte o meta la cabeza en un riachuelo



no se preocupe

le garantizo que la moderacion nos está leyendo atentamente :rolleye:

y yo cito todo, por si algo se les escapa :X


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Ahi lo tenemos, como se dijo ayer, superar el A1 necesitaba de incrementos de volumen, de momento en CP , el volumen detectado bajo en su touch and go de las 9:50, *por lo que necesitamos más polvora para romper el gap alcista.*
> 
> *Vuelta a niveles de negociación y a estar atentos*.



Hemos hecho la vuelta y sigue sin entrar volumen fuerte...¿podemos verlo del color del rotor de mi Oris?, Estaremos atentos, pero con nuestro Ibex todo es posible.
Seguimos trabajando el canal comentado ayer.

P.D. No es gañán del Reloj, es de los relojes, podría enseñar durante un mes, pero no quiero convertir esto en un foro de RE, que ahí es donde se enseñan los tesoros de cada uno. ::::


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> no se preocupe
> 
> le garantizo que la moderacion nos está leyendo atentamente :rolleye:
> 
> y yo cito todo, por si algo se les escapa :X



eso espero, por el bien del hilo :Aplauso:


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos hecho la vuelta y sigue sin entrar volumen fuerte...¿podemos verlo del color del rotor de mi Oris?, Estaremos atentos, pero con nuestro Ibex todo es posible.
> Seguimos trabajando el canal comentado ayer.
> 
> P.D. No es gañán del Reloj, es de los relojes, podría enseñar durante un mes, pero no quiero convertir esto en un foro de RE, que ahí es donde se enseñan los tesoros de cada uno. ::::



sus niveles ya han saltado por las nubes y sus garantías también, no se esfuerce que ya ha quedado patente

entonces lo dejamos como el *Gañán de los pelucos* :rolleye:

el euro está llevando la del pulpo frente al dólar ::


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2014)

Le acabo de dar un Thanks al gato

Creo que debo preocuparme

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 14:42 ----------




Dire dijo:


> sus niveles ya han saltado por las nubes y sus garantías también, no se esfuerce que ya ha quedado patente
> 
> entonces lo dejamos como el *Gañán de los pelucos* :rolleye:
> 
> el euro está llevando la del pulpo frente al dólar ::



Oiga... deje a la gente en paz, postee lo que considere conveniente, si se hubiera quedado en "sus niveles ya han saltado..." demostraría su señorío pero con todo lo demás se hunde usted mismo...

Esto acabará mal


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> sus niveles ya han saltado por las nubes y sus garantías también, no se esfuerce que ya ha quedado patente
> 
> entonces lo dejamos como el *Gañán de los pelucos* :rolleye:
> 
> el euro está llevando la del pulpo frente al dólar ::



Como comprenderá mientras reciba thanks y solicitud de dirección del blog seguiré posteando y no le voy a hacer caso al primero que le apriete el gorro en las sienes de internet. ::

Y no se preocupe por mi, le aseguro que no me arruino )


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

Con un PIB tan alto , lo mas seguro es que liquiden el QE y suban pronto tipos , por tanto muu malo pa los mercaos ienso:


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Le acabo de dar un Thanks al gato
> 
> Creo que debo preocuparme
> 
> ...




Hoygaaaa que no hemos roto el A2 aún, y daba jornada verdosa desde hace dos días. :

"IF... en venta, pero el Viernes pega una mejora importante, por lo que necesitamos un lateral o una sesión verde estos días."

"A2: 10.872 (pre pepón, nivel fácil de alcanzar como atrapa larguistas...ojito en ese gap)"

Ahí nos hemos quedado, a 10 puntitos por debajo.


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Como comprenderá mientras reciba thanks y solicitud de dirección del blog seguiré posteando y no le voy a hacer caso al primero que le apriete el gorro en las sienes de internet. ::
> 
> Y no se preocupe por mi, le aseguro que no me arruino )



me alegro entonces por su relojero :rolleye:

precausión amigo conductor, el merchandising atrapagacelas empieza 

Acciona sigue siendo la compañía más alcista del Ibex 35

Acciona sigue siendo la compaa ms alcista del Ibex 35


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Por cierto, el loco ese cree que todo son multinicks y van todos contra él.. Es como el dicho de la partida de póker.

Da hasta lástima... en su aldea, solo, con internete para desahogar su frustración y mucho mucho onanismo con gorro. 

Por cierto esta tarde me piro, trataré de dejar niveles en el foro (no en este) y a volar.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 14:56 ----------




Dire dijo:


> me alegro entonces por su relojero :rolleye:
> 
> precausión amigo conductor, el merchandising atrapagacelas empieza
> 
> ...



El también se alegra, pronto tengo que visitarlo, cerca de La Madeleine , a ver si tiene alguna novedad.

A ver a los relojeros del foro: ¿De que famosa tienda hablo? Se regala un nivel. :


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

****offtopic*

Demuestran una curiosa relación entre la esquizofrenia y el tabaco

Alguno/s debería/n empezar a fumar y si ya fuman aumentar la cantidad

Ya que nunca van a reconocer una enfermedad, sí podrían autotratarse

Yo soy de 1 cajetilla al día y tan feliz 


edito y alargo el offtopic ...
este enlace también puede ayudar y es menos dañino que los cigarillos o

7 Estrategias Para Tener Una Mente Positiva | Desarrollo Personal


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Mientras hace efecto el tratamiento se recomienda tomar medidas no traumaticas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

Bueno chavales , servidor se retira con los bolsillos llenos :Aplauso:

cerramos cortos 10855 en 10795 :Baile: 

nos vemos la proxima semana lechones :X


----------



## villares (26 Sep 2014)

Estaba leyendo esto y me he acordado de los carboneros:

Getting out of gas - GERMANY

_ ....Over the next two years the amount of electricity generated from the sooty fuel increased by 11%; in total, more than 45% of Germany's electricity supplies are now produced by burning coal.

In contrast, the amount of energy generated from gas has fallen sharply. It dropped by a third between 2011 and 2013, and so far this year by a further 24%...._

Si la locomotora europea funciona a base de carbón, entonces todavía hay esperanza para los sufridos inversores 

En 2015 esperaban tener un 50% de energias renovables... van por el 27%... no van a llegan a cumplir sus objetivos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

donde dije digo , digo diego :o

le metemos un largo con menos apalancamiento de lo normal en 10800 y ya lo dejamos para la proxima semana :Baile:

ahora si hasta la proxima semana :bla:


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Sep 2014)

Me logueo para dar las gracias explicitamente a PaquitoR y me voy. 

Abre de nuevo el blog, mamon. Así las visitas te las llevas tú y no calopez.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

nada que el mercado no me deja irme :rolleye:

cerramos largos 10800 en 18025 y abrimos cortos :Baile:

a estas alturas empiezo a darme miedito , no fallo ni queriendo inocho:


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me logueo para dar las gracias explicitamente a PaquitoR y me voy.
> 
> Abre de nuevo el blog, mamon. Así las visitas te las llevas tú y no calopez.



Ya ves como se ha puesto esto, veremos que se puede hacer.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 15:55 ----------

Gato, abre largos.... y así recuperarás tu credibilidad.


----------



## overdrive1979 (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> ****offtopic*
> 
> Demuestran una curiosa relación entre la esquizofrenia y el tabaco
> 
> ...



¡Lamentable y vergonzante! ¡La industria farmaceútica a sueldo de las podridas multinaciones del humo pestilente nicotinoso! ::abajo:


----------



## paulistano (26 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí llegó sí
> para temas serios mejor consulte a otros foreros mucho más capacitados ... se lo digo de corazón



Ok, no me aclaraba muy bien con los privados ya que no lo veia ni en bandeja de salida ni en enviados y queria saber si le habia llegado o no.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Ahi lo tenemos, como se dijo ayer, superar el A1 necesitaba de incrementos de volumen, de momento en CP , el volumen detectado bajo en su touch and go de las 9:50, por lo que necesitamos más polvora para romper el gap alcista.
> 
> Vuelta a niveles de negociación y a estar atentos.




Nuevo toque a la zona 840 y nuevo aumento de volumen como se dijo ayer,,,, aún insuficiente. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Gekko_ (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> El también se alegra, pronto tengo que visitarlo, cerca de La Madeleine , a ver si tiene alguna novedad.
> 
> A ver a los relojeros del foro: ¿De que famosa tienda hablo? Se regala un nivel. :



¿Está en las galerias Lafayette?.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nada que el mercado no me deja irme :rolleye:
> 
> cerramos largos 10800 en 18025 y abrimos cortos :Baile:
> 
> a estas alturas empiezo a darme miedito , no fallo ni queriendo inocho:



Te lo advertí gato ::

No está en las Galerias... al lado hay una tienda Vertu.


----------



## Krim (26 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Nuevo toque a la zona 840 y nuevo aumento de volumen como se dijo ayer,,,, aún insuficiente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UFFFF ¿La están liando? ¿Fake? Parece todo raro, ir en plan pepón sin la bendición usana...En fin, Viernes, 17:00, ya habrá finde para analizarlo.


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Nuevo incremento de volumen justo en A2.... los niveles de negociación bien calculados . Ahora queda ver el cierre si nos deja debajo de 840 y apostamos a rojo next week.





[/IMG]

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 17:07 ----------




Krim dijo:


> UFFFF ¿La están liando? ¿Fake? Parece todo raro, ir en plan pepón sin la bendición usana...En fin, Viernes, 17:00, ya habrá finde para analizarlo.



De momento controlado, mira el indice trabajando el A2....


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

Fran, de buen rollo, tómate un respiro y vete a comer algo o darle cuerda a los relojes o lo que sea

que me da pena verte hacer el moñas toda la tarde hablando solo

que no pasa nada, que en el trading cualquiera tiene un error de 100 puntacos días sí y día también

y luego cuando estés más tranquilo nos cuentas lo del tema de CMs, mover los foros y cazar pardillos para generar caja en las plataformas de trading y todo eso


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

De buen rollo aflojate un punto el gorro, te regara mejor el cerebro y lo mismo no te tienes que tomar la pastilla. De verdad no te das cuenta de que tienes un problema grave? 
En las últimas entradas he estado hablando conmigo mismo y mis multis.:rolleye:::


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

Dire, 
si hace de poli bueno y poli malo con el mismo nick, no es tan divertido IMHO 

saque a pasear al "otro", así ya que no aporta al hilo, sí no echamos unas buenas risas
que buena falta hace 

buen finde para usted y para tod@s los demás


----------



## Durmiente (26 Sep 2014)

Esta claro que va a haber que ponerse cortilargo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## FranR (26 Sep 2014)

Ya sabes, este vive solo y con algo necesita desahogarse, aquí en Internet no le pueden decir ahí te quedas, o simplemente no te puedes acercar a menos de 500 metros. Por eso es refugio ideal de trolls y frustrados. 

Y lo que realmente le tiene jodido es el otro foro, es como su vida, la gente queda y no le dicen nada. ::::


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

BME tiene una pinta horrorosa

¿alguno anda pillado aunque sea una empresa de las buenas, para los nietos, cobrar los dividendos y tal ::?

Porque en cuanto pierda los 29 leuros, los institucionales tiran de la cadena.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Sep 2014)

Por cierto para cambio de look el que acaban de hacerle a tapatalk ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 18:20 ----------

Yo estoy pillado en BME. No mucho la verdad. Pero estoy pillado. Me planteaba dejarlas para nietos y sucesores. Esta mañana te leia y por primera vez pensaba reconocer perdidas.... tengo que darle vueltas el fin de semanna. Al fin y al cabo reconocer perdidas aqui no es una tragedia griega (por causa de las cantidades. .. ya te digo que es poco. Un pico que deje por gil... etc...)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)

estaba deseando ver el cierre pero me quede dormido 

ahora hechando unas rayas veo que quiza vayamos otra vez a atacar los 11200 pero luego pabajo sin freno , el drogas intervendra en la reunion de noviembre ienso:

y bueno ya nos quedamos cortos con tres cullons , espero el lunes soltar los cortos y pasarme al lado largo de la fuelza :Baile:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Los hay que tienen ANR a más de 7$ y ahora está por los 2,3$.

Nunca de debe mantener una posición en contra en un valor que no sea un bluechip.

Se aprende a base de pérdidas


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estaba deseando ver el cierre pero me quede dormido
> 
> ahora hechando unas rayas veo que quiza vayamos otra vez a atacar los 11200 pero luego pabajo sin freno , el drogas intervendra en la reunion de noviembre ienso:
> 
> y bueno ya nos quedamos cortos con tres cullons , espero el lunes soltar los cortos y pasarme al lado largo de la fuelza :Baile:



Bien hecho gato :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (26 Sep 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bien hecho gato :Aplauso:



sí, cuando duerme es adorable


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Sep 2014)

Los futuros del SP bailando la yenka, alante atras...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Sep 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los hay que tienen ANR a más de 7$ y ahora está por los 2,3$.
> 
> Nunca de debe mantener una posición en contra en un valor que no sea un bluechip.
> 
> Se aprende a base de pérdidas



Ahora mismo BME me supone (haciendo cuentas con comisiones de compra venta y dividendos cobrados) un 8% de pérdidas. 

Para mi eso ya es estar pillado (nunca me suelo columpiar mas de un 2,5% porque uso, como rutina, los SL, sobre todo cuando voy "fuerte"). En este caso, ya digo, voy flojito.

Supongo que, si las suelto el lunes, me dejarán un agujero entre el 7 y el 9% de pérdidas. Una cagada (por ahora) pero no una tragedia.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ahora mismo BME me supone (haciendo cuentas con comisiones de compra venta y dividendos cobrados) un 8% de pérdidas.
> 
> Para mi eso ya es estar pillado (nunca me suelo columpiar mas de un 2,5% porque uso, como rutina, los SL, sobre todo cuando voy "fuerte"). En este caso, ya digo, voy flojito.
> 
> Supongo que, si las suelto el lunes, me dejarán un agujero entre el 7 y el 9% de pérdidas. Una cagada (por ahora) pero no una tragedia.



¿y por qué no ibas con SL?, ¿te convencieron con el cuento de las empresas buenas y tal?


----------



## Durmiente (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿y por qué no ibas con SL?, ¿te convencieron con el cuento de las empresas buenas y tal?



No es eso. Vendi la mayor parte con ganancias y me quede con este pico. 

Estamos hablando de un pico de unos 4000€. Lo cual, para mi, es ir flojito.

Ni me preocupé del SL. (La verdad).

(Edito: es obvio el error en la cantidad)


----------



## atman (26 Sep 2014)

Mmm... yo pensaba en éste... pero no recuerdo que haya tienda Vertu...

Ah! Vale, ya lo he encontrado... W**** n'es pas?


París es la ciudad más bonita del mundo. Pero no está preparada para el apocalipsis zombie... una lástima...


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2014)

Bueno fran, como queda el tema para la semana que viene?

Cerrado en 850...


----------



## Durmiente (26 Sep 2014)

Para mi, no me da cosa decirlo, las categorías son (para un valor):

- Flojo ................ hasta 5.000€
- Media carga ..... entre 5.000€ y 9000€
- Fuerte...............más de 9.000€.

Supongo que cada uno tendrá sus propias categorías. Y su nivel de riesgo aceptable...

Entre cagadas diversas y aciertos varios este año le estoy sacando, por ahora, un 7% al total que dedico para la bolsa.

Por supuesto, tengo un tope para meter en bolsa. Y nunca me permito tener dentro más de esa cantidad.

No me importa dejar de ganar dinero. Lo que no estoy dispuesto es a perder hasta la camisa.

Con mesura. Sin excesos ... amigo Sancho.


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

parece que el SP toma carrerilla :Aplauso::Aplauso:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/572769-moderacion-propia-hilo-del-ibex.html




Bestinver registró salidas de fondos por 165 millones el día de la salida de Paramés

Bestinver registró salidas de fondos por 165 millones el día de la salida de Paramés | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Los hay que tienen ANR a más de 7$ y ahora está por los 2,3$.
> 
> Nunca de debe mantener una posición en contra en un valor que no sea un bluechip.
> 
> Se aprende a base de pérdidas



Sr Bertok, como usted bien sabe, hasta que no se venden no son perdidas :no:


----------



## juanfer (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sr Bertok, como usted bien sabe, hasta que no se venden no son perdidas :no:



Ese comentario suele traer mas perdidas.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Ese comentario suele traer mas perdidas.



Si les cuentas que el 70% del volumen lo realiza el cuidata ..... ienso:ienso:ienso:

Nunca se pueden aguantar pérdidas en chicharros infectos, never, never, ...


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Si les cuentas que el 70% del volumen lo realiza el cuidata ..... ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Nunca se pueden aguantar pérdidas en chicharros infectos, never, never, ...




It makes sense :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Legiones de gacelas han sucumbido en su codicia entrando en chicharros infectos. 
Inversores a largo, expertos de boquilla, que en su soberbia han aprendido una lección que no olvidarán.

La pauta de precios y el respeto a los mercados es fundamental. Sólo así se sobrevive en la jungla financiera. :

Bertok, gracias por no abandonar este nido infecto de multitrols y dar luz al gacelerío.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2014)

La bajada de ayer de usa atpc.

Que hijos de puta los yankis.


----------



## Dire (26 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> La bajada de ayer de usa atpc.
> 
> Que hijos de puta los yankis.



son correcciones sanas

si se preveía un crecimiento del 4,6% del PIB, cumplido, el que haya vendido ayer por miedo se lo ha comido con patatas.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

Yo lo que flipo es que por ejemplo Walter tenga un 60% de las acciones en posiciones cortas abiertas. 

Me pregunto que pasaría si se supiera que la empresa va a quebrar y dejar de cotizar ?

No sería logico comprase la posición vendida para no quedarte atrapado ?

Y si todos los cortos quieren cerrarse a la vez ? 

el 60% .... 

........

Ayer compre Walter por cierto.


----------



## inversobres (26 Sep 2014)

Y la rebaja de previsiones de PIB chino por parte del fmi????

Del 7,5% al 4,5% ...


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo lo que flipo es que por ejemplo Walter tenga un 60% de las acciones en posiciones cortas abiertas.
> 
> Me pregunto que pasaría si se supiera que la empresa va a quebrar y dejar de cotizar ?
> 
> ...



no me creo que hayas comprado walter :ouch::ouch::ouch: va a quebrar


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> no me creo que hayas comprado walter :ouch::ouch::ouch: va a quebrar



Por que iba a mentir ? y no va a quebrar. Al menos no este ni el 2015. Ya sabes de sobra que tiene financiación al 8% para aguantar hasta el 2016 al menos.

Pero contesta a lo anterior. No tiene sentido mi razonamiento?

Solo tienes que fijarte en la desesperación que tienen los que se quedaron cortos en Gowex. Están tan pillados como los abiertos chaval.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por que iba a mentir ? y no va a quebrar. Al menos no este ni el 2015. Ya sabes de sobra que tiene financiación al 8% para aguantar hasta el 2016 al menos.
> 
> Pero contesta a lo anterior. No tiene sentido mi razonamiento?
> 
> Solo tienes que fijarte en la desesperación que tienen los que se quedaron cortos en Gowex. Están tan pillados como los abiertos chaval.



Ke webox tenés, ni 1 señal de fondo


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Sep 2014)

Hoy al escuchar a Antonio Espín en Economía Directa hablando del ciclo bajista en materias primas me he hecho caquita. La única frase que me venia a la cabeza era, ostias el carbón. Sí, sigo en ANR recién compradas en 4$. Caguentoloquesemenea. 

Como no encuentre suelo rápido esto va a ser Imtech reloaded. La única diferencia que veo con esa mierda holandesa es que ANR lleva mucho tiempo ajustando su negocio. Cerrando minas, optimizando costes, etc. Pero por mucho que ajusten su estructura de costes si el precio del carbón no remonta, no hay nada que hacer. 

Bertok, hace ya meses pusiste que un colega tuyo americano las veía a 2,80$. ahora que ha perforado ese nivel con fuerza, ¿como la ve?


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Por que iba a mentir ? y no va a quebrar. Al menos no este ni el 2015. Ya sabes de sobra que tiene financiación al 8% para aguantar hasta el 2016 al menos.
> 
> Pero contesta a lo anterior. No tiene sentido mi razonamiento?
> 
> Solo tienes que fijarte en la desesperación que tienen los que se quedaron cortos en Gowex. Están tan pillados como los abiertos chaval.



Se pueden comprar todos los cortos a menos de 1$ y estás igual de jodido o peor.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

Pero que señal quieres ?? si baja vendemos y palmamos un 3% a lo sumo.

Pero si sube.....

Coño que hace 2 semanas estaba a 4$ y hace 6 estaba a 6$. COn 60% de cortos. No te das cuenta que el riesgo lo tienen ahora los cortos? 

Ni wevox ni nada. Es sentido común. 

Esta rebota mínimo a los 3$ antes de final de año. Y eso casi es un 50% de revalorización.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 22:09 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Se pueden comprar todos los cortos a menos de 1$ y estás igual de jodido o peor.



Que nooooo. Que si pierde los 1,95$, fuera.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Hoy al escuchar a Antonio Espín en Economía Directa hablando del ciclo bajista en materias primas me he hecho caquita. La única frase que me venia a la cabeza era, ostias el carbón. Sí, sigo en ANR recién compradas en 4$. Caguentoloquesemenea.
> 
> Como no encuentre suelo rápido esto va a ser Imtech reloaded. La única diferencia que veo con esa mierda holandesa es que ANR lleva mucho tiempo ajustando su negocio. Cerrando minas, optimizando costes, etc. Pero por mucho que ajusten su estructura de costes si el precio del carbón no remonta, no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Bertok, hace ya meses pusiste que un colega tuyo americano las veía a 2,80$. ahora que ha perforado ese nivel con fuerza, ¿como la ve?



Me jode que un compañero del mad max esté pillado en esa mierda. Joder si posteé que cabalgábais solos cuando me bajé 8:8:8:

Tómate un Almax:

- Sobreproducción BRUTAL de cabrón a nivel mundial.
- La esperanza de ANR estaba en la exportación y China se congela.
- En Thermal Coal están muertos con la centrales migrando al Gas Natural.
- En Met Coal están muertos con la recesión planetaria que tenemos en frente de las narices.
- A partir de este trimestre comienzan a quemar caja a lo bestia. Ya no queda margen de maniobra para seguir reduciendo costes.
- Y lo peor, la tienes en primaria bajista y con todos los indicadores en contra. Los 4,13$ eran resistencia de giro mayor. Ahora se las tendrá que ver y desear con los 3,2$.

Espero que la lección se aprenda. El objetivo es preservar el patrimonio.

C U in da jel bro

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 20:13 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pero que señal quieres ?? si baja vendemos y palmamos un 3% a lo sumo.
> 
> Pero si sube.....
> 
> ...



amos no me jodas: cuchillo caer y tal.

La volatilidad que tiene te limpia en SL en un pis pas. Suponiendo que lleves SL.

Lo que pienso: Claro que en un swing te puede hacer ganar un buen dinero. Pero detrás no hay estrategia ni contención de riesgos. Es puro azar. Es cuestión de tiempo que sea ésta u otra la que te haga palmar mucho dinero.


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me jode que un compañero del mad max esté pillado en esa mierda. Joder si posteé que cabalgábais solos cuando me bajé 8:8:8:
> 
> Tómate un Almax:
> 
> ...



I know my friend. Ha sido una cagada. SL en 3,60 que bajo a 3,30, que bajo a 3$ y que al final quito....

No te preocupes, el patrimonio está preservado. El año pasado compre casa ::::::.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> amos no me jodas: cuchillo caer y tal.
> 
> La volatilidad que tiene te limpia en SL en un pis pas. Suponiendo que lleves SL.
> 
> Lo que pienso: Claro que en un swing te puede hacer ganar un buen dinero. Pero detrás no hay estrategia ni contención de riesgos. Es puro azar. Es cuestión de tiempo que sea ésta u otra la que te haga palmar mucho dinero.



Se agradece la preocupación. Llevo SL y es cierto que es facil que me lo salten. Pero por otro lado la caida ha sido tan brutal que me ha parecido una buena operación con un riesgo limitado por abajo y mucha recompensa por arriba , lo cual hacía que valiera la pena un tiento. 
Ya cantaré el resultado, que si es negativo pues que nos sirva un poco a todos.


----------



## ... (26 Sep 2014)

Pues sí que hay gente pillada en ANR ::

Pero tranquis que ya rebota, igual que Cat.Occ., Faes, Natra,... :XX:


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Se agradece la preocupación. Llevo SL y es cierto que es facil que me lo salten. Pero por otro lado la caida ha sido tan brutal que me ha parecido una buena operación con un riesgo limitado por abajo y mucha recompensa por arriba , lo cual hacía que valiera la pena un tiento.
> Ya cantaré el resultado, que si es negativo pues que nos sirva un poco a todos.



Es puro azar que bajando como un pedrusco, la pilles a menos del 3% del fondo.

Te podría ocurrir, por qué no, pero lo difícil es salir.

Las que caen a plomo no tienen ninguna recompensa por arriba (si no confirman giro). Pensar lo contrario es pensar que se tiene más información que los lerdos que están vendiendo que por cierto son institucionales.

Cuidado


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Es puro azar que bajando como un pedrusco, la pilles a menos del 3% del fondo.
> 
> Te podría ocurrir, por qué no, pero lo difícil es salir.
> 
> ...



Sigue teniendo un 80% de institucionales en su capital. Es decir, que los institucionales no están vendiendo, si no que están prestando sus acciones a otros que las venden y algún día se las tendrán que devolver. Fijate que las cifras son flipantes. Un 80% de institucionales en su accionariado pero un 60% de posiciones cortas abiertas. Nunca he visto eso en mi vida.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sigue teniendo un 80% de institucionales en su capital. Es decir, que los institucionales no están vendiendo, si no que están prestando sus acciones a otros que las venden y algún día se las tendrán que devolver. Fijate que las cifras son flipantes. Un 80% de institucionales en su accionariado pero un 60% de posiciones cortas abiertas. Nunca he visto eso en mi vida.



Sin entrar a rebatirte lo que dices pero es incompatible con el SL del 3% que indicas.

El % de cortos no tiene nada que ver con la volatilidad intradía que pueda tener WLT y que te limpie el SL.

Créeme, lo peor que te puede pasar que se gire ya mismo y ganes dinero en esta operación.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sin entrar a rebatirte lo que dices pero es incompatible con el SL del 3% que indicas.
> 
> El % de cortos no tiene nada que ver con la volatilidad intradía que pueda tener WLT y que te limpie el SL.
> 
> Créeme, lo peor que te puede pasar que se gire ya mismo y ganes dinero en esta operación.



Efectivamente no tiene nada que ver el % de cortos con mi SL del 3%. No es ni compatible ni incompatible, simplemente son cosas distintas. No te entiendo que quieres decir.


----------



## bertok (26 Sep 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Efectivamente no tiene nada que ver el % de cortos con mi SL del 3%. No es ni compatible ni incompatible, simplemente son cosas distintas. No te entiendo que quieres decir.



Quiero decir que aunque se pudiera dar una recompra masiva de cortos .... la posición que tienes es:

1. - Especulativa, como todas.
2. - En cuchillo que cae.
3. - Sin ningún signo de giro
4. - Porque ya ha bajado mucho y tiene que girar por huevos. Arriesgo un 3%.

Así lo veo, y es posible que el lunes suba un 8% ...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (26 Sep 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Quiero decir que aunque se pudiera dar una recompra masiva de cortos .... la posición que tienes es:
> 
> 1. - Especulativa, como todas.
> 2. - En cuchillo que cae.
> ...



Ahora sí. Efectivamente a todo.


----------



## Krim (26 Sep 2014)

Yo lo que me pregunto es hasta donde la podrían tirar. Total, también hay que pensar que con un 60% de cortos, empiezan a no tener "tanto" margen para tirarla más. La cosa es si con lo que queda les da para un 40 o un 50% más de caída .

Todo esto, claro, si no quiebra. Si quiebra, pues ya sabemos todos lo que pasa.


----------



## Chila (27 Sep 2014)

Lo del carbón es una masacre.
Y un aprendizae, que incluso los gurús más gurús meten la pata hasta el corbejón.
Y no viajen sin SL, caballeors.


----------



## juan35 (27 Sep 2014)

Nuestro Janus:

Janus Capital Group, Inc. (JNS)


----------



## Dire (27 Sep 2014)

Por si a alguien le interesa hablar de bolsa este finde, ésta es una captura que hice de El Economista el 15 de octubre del año pasado. 

Los expertos, en sus previsones a futuro, calculaban que la bolsa estaría así a día de hoy... menos mal que algunos privilegiados disponen en la CDC de sitemas infalibles para que no los engañen los ejpertitos :rolleye:










Para discutir sobre temas personales y problemillas con troles en el hilo...

Moderacion propia para el hilo del IBEX - Página 6 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


mi avatar cada vez es un poquito más grande, que cosa más rara ienso:


----------



## lonchaminimalista (27 Sep 2014)

Muchas gracias a los MP por vuestro interés, seguiré informando.
Muestro sistema de posiciones largas sólo válido durante ciclo alcista. Resultados IBEX desde 1 Enero 2014. Nota: este sistema no operó durante el tramo mayo-junio (hay que mejorarlo ienso:, a darle vueltas al algoritmo).



PD: sólo soy multi-nick de mí mismo.


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa hablar de bolsa este finde, ésta es una captura que hice de El Economista el 15 de octubre del año pasado.
> 
> Los expertos, en sus previsones a futuro, calculaban que la bolsa estaría así a día de hoy... menos mal que algunos privilegiados disponen en la CDC de sitemas infalibles para que no los engañen los ejpertitos :rolleye:
> 
> ...




hacer caso a esta gente es como hacer caso a un niño de 5 años que te diga que hará la bolsa.

no tienen ni idea la mayoria...solo saben hablar de que ha hecho el valor hasta ahora.

penoso es poco, yo me mojo y acierto, por eso he encontrado trabajo, este año 17500 netos, el siguiente 24000 e ir subiendo.


----------



## Dire (27 Sep 2014)

lonchaminimalista dijo:


> Muchas gracias a los MP por vuestro interés, seguiré informando.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



me encanta su firma: El reward está ahí fuera

me recuerda a alguien pero ahora mismo no caigo... :rolleye: 







Pero mira que sois patanes. Curraos más los multinicks.

Les dejo, me voy a hacer una ensalada de pepinos. :XX:


----------



## lonchaminimalista (27 Sep 2014)

Es divertido trolear a los troles usando sus propios lenguajes : :XX:

Mientras, me limitaré a hacer las aportaciones que considere valiosas para el foro e ignoraré el resto de comentarios de ese estilo.

Dedicado a los backtesting 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQWI1kvmwRg


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2014)

aivà lokadixo Dire!!!  

"-El Guybrush y el Monlovi, deseperados porque si se van del HVEI no tiene donde trolear, haciendo palmas con las orejas a lo que dicen los compis..."


ya quisiera yo saber/poder trollear al nivel del Pirata ... a sus pies Maejtro 


Dire, no se marche nunca ... nos lo pasamos bomba con usted :XX: )


----------



## Dire (27 Sep 2014)

Gracias Monlovi, las risas son mutuas. 

Es lo importante del hilo, que haya buen ambiente, lo pasemos bien y de vez en cuando hablemos de bolsa y de sistemas infalibles que son máquinas de generar rewards. 


Quoteo de nuevo, que las cosas después se olvidan:fiufiu:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon.....ande vamos a ir a trolear ahora????
> 
> Thanx por el Link!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> aivà lokadixo Dire!!!
> 
> "-El Guybrush y el Monlovi, deseperados porque si se van del HVEI no tiene donde trolear, haciendo palmas con las orejas a lo que dicen los compis..."
> 
> ...



LoL a ese lo que le falta es ha ber hestuadio muchas cosas. De cómo no palmar pasta sin lloriquear, de cómo las pastillas ofuscan la percepción del sarcasmo, del por qué nos aparecen los baners que nos aparecen a cada uno, de que hay troleos sanos, que la envidia es muy mala, que alegrarse de los éxitos de los demás es el principio de tus propios éxitos. 

vídeo del niño loco alemán con subtítulos en 3 2 1…




Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2014)

que no Dire/Tono que nooooo

no me ría las gracias

a mí no me mola que me apreten el mantekao (ni apretarlo)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> que no Dire/Tono que nooooo
> 
> no me ría las gracias
> 
> a mí no me mola que me apreten el mantekao (ni apretarlo)



Coño, que no me sale!! Ha dicho que tiene pases VIP?







Mooooola!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## tarrito (27 Sep 2014)

No entiendo la foto Pirata 

a mí las pelis de polis locas no me van (guiño, guiño)


----------



## Manu_alcala (27 Sep 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> No entiendo la foto Pirata
> 
> a mí las pelis de polis locas no me van (guiño, guiño)



La ostra azul. Es un bar de ambiente que aparece en la famosa saga de películas "Loca Academia de Policia". Encima de troll, juladron. Lo tiene todo.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2014 at 17:05 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LoL a ese lo que le falta es ha ber hestuadio muchas cosas. De cómo no palmar pasta sin lloriquear, de cómo las pastillas ofuscan la percepción del sarcasmo, del por qué nos aparecen los baners que nos aparecen a cada uno, de que hay troleos sanos, que la envidia es muy mala, que alegrarse de los éxitos de los demás es el principio de tus propios éxitos.
> 
> vídeo del niño loco alemán con subtítulos en 3 2 1…
> 
> ...



Se mecere uno de Hitler tambien. In Piraton we trust


----------



## Dire (27 Sep 2014)

Vamos a dejar que los criajos maleducados sigan con su caca-culo-pis para desahogarse. 
Venga, chavalines, iros a gritar al jardín hasta la hora de la cena 

--------

Los mayores hablemos de bolsa.

Un artículo de Renta 4 interesante. Para todo aquel que esté pensando dónde entrar de cara a final de año. 
La caída que está sufriendo el € puede dar gratas sorpresas en el IBEX este último semestre (y más si sumamos la QE europea y la mejor financiación que están consiguiendo los blue chips) debido al efecto sobre los beneficios en aquellas empresas que tienen parte de su negocio fuera de la UE.



> La depreciación del euro ayudaría a las tres variables que más podrían repercutir a la mejora de los fundamentales europeos.
> 
> Crecimiento económico
> Evitar la tan temida deflación
> ...



Por qué la depreciación del euro es tan importante para Europa - Blogs en CincoDías.com


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Sep 2014)

No se que está pasando, pero desde luego para un hilo que abro.... cierra el ciclo, parece el inicio del fin
Tendré que cambiarme el nombre por Calma Final así también yo podré jugar al juego de los multinicks

Una verdadera lastima 

Dire, mpbk, tonobolsa y otros que están tan enfadados con los habituales del hilo. Pueden ser explícitos y decir que quieren obtener??

Humillar a otros por internet es una estupidez monumental, no reporta gratificación real ninguna. A quien se le hinche el orgullo por eso será en vano... poco le durará, es como meter agua en una cesta, a los dos días seca

Cargarse un hilo... pero ¿con que fin? No serán más valientes por eso, ni más inteligentes; aunque tengan la falsa sensación de poderosos que da la destrucción, lo difícil es construir, hacer, crear... golpear y demoler saben hacerlo hasta los burros, total con un par de coces rompes muchas cosas

Recapaciten... echen fuera las basuritas que van ensuciando las cabezas 

Todos hemos perdido pasta en ocasiones, igual que otras hemos ganado. Imaginen la noria, a veces estamos en el fango y a veces en la gloria y a los otros les pasa lo mismo...

Vuelvan a sus ocupaciones cotidianas y dejen que esto siga siendo un foro sin malos rollos con un gato cortilargo de mascota y un plimo fantasmal


----------



## vermer (27 Sep 2014)

Intentar razonar con troles (sea cual sea su motivación para trolear) es caer en su trampa. Incluso responderles. Aquí estamos con uno que está más jodido que Murdock, del equipo A. Yo le tengo en el ignore junto con diversos fans, aunque lo correcto es un permaban. 4

Carbón: de lo que creo ir aprendiendo está muy muy claro para no entrar ahora. Ni por probar con unos eurillos, aunque ojalá haga suelo y gire. Bertok lo ha explicado muy bien.

Gracias a todos (se entiende,....  )


----------



## ... (27 Sep 2014)

¿Pero es que todavía queda alguno que no lo/s tiene ignorado/s?


----------



## egarenc (28 Sep 2014)




----------



## Dire (28 Sep 2014)

Ayer hablábamos de cómo la caída del € frente a otras divisas debería favorecer los resultados de un buen puñado de empresas del Ibex de cara a final de año.

Otro punto a favor de la continuidad de la tendencia alcista es la mejora en las condiciones de financiación que están consiguiendo las multinacionales. La rebaja en los costes de amortización de la deuda también va a repercutir en un aumento de los beneficios (en las empresas que los tengan claro)



> Iberdrola hace historia: coloca una emisión de 500 millones en bonos al 1,87%
> Se trata del tipo de interés más bajo establecido por una compañía española para operaciones a diez años, mientras la demanda ha triplicado la oferta



Iberdrola lanza una emisión de bonos a 10 anos por 500 millones - elEconomista.es

Si a esto sumamos el efecto de la QE europea, liquidez que aunque no llegue a la economía real sí llegará a los mercados, parece que puede quedar capacidad de subida en el IBEX.

Por supuesto todo caerá los infiernos después, legiones de gacelas serán inversores a largo comiendo guano 5 veces al día y habrá que reflotar los hilos de mad-max, el corralito y la guerra mundial Rusia-Otan.:rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Sep 2014)

No he pasado en todo el mes por aquí y venía a hacer mi pole. Y visto la lamentable estampa que presenta felicitar a todos los trolls que han destruido el trabajo de muchos años de mucha gente, entre quienes me cuento. Suerte a quienes quedáis.


----------



## atman (28 Sep 2014)

Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con el hilo de Octubre de 2013???? No está. O al menos yo no lo encuentro...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el hilo en segunda pagina , no se puede de tolerar , al final me van a obligar a ser malo :ouch:

---------- Post added 29-sep-2014 at 09:15 ----------

cerramos cortos del viernes 10825 en 10810 pa pipas y cargamos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Dire (29 Sep 2014)

Así ven el tema desde bolsa general. Usted como lo ve gato?







Foro Bolsa, Foro de Bolsa, BolsaGeneral.es Ver Tema - SEGUIMIENTO SESIÓN IBEX 29 SEPTIEMBRE


Y así han quedado los indicadores de AT para el IBEX el viernes.








Investing.com Español - Finanzas, Forex y Noticias de la Bolsa

Pasen buen día y disfruten de la sesión.

Luego me paso a hablar un poco de derivados financieros, apalancamiento, casinos, adicciones y engañabobos varios


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

Por tesnico tendriamos que bajar pero por drogas , nos vamos a los 12k


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Sep 2014)

Dire dijo:


> Así ven el tema desde bolsa general. Usted como lo ve gato?



Esta gráfica no está bién porque no sale la Gran Bajista, y sin Gran Bajista no hay ni conocimiento ni FED.

Buenos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

La gran bajista , cuanto he podido trolear con algo que no era troleo


----------



## Krim (29 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el hilo en segunda pagina , no se puede de tolerar , al final me van a obligar a ser malo :ouch:
> 
> ...



Vuelve Vd. Por sus fueros jatencio de apellido trolencio!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

hemos tocado el central de bollinger en semanal , a partir de ahora todo sera subir y con la ayuda del drogas romper los 11200


----------



## Robopoli (29 Sep 2014)

Buenos días,
Datos minoristas e IPC en España mejores de los esperados 


Seccin prensa / ndice de Comercio al por Menor (ICM)
http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco4215/ccm0814.pdf


http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco4218/ipce0914.pdf

Pese a todo el Ibex y USA parece no enterarse de que estamos entrando en la NEP y los futuros y presentes están rojos rojos. 


PD: Curioso que en el INE aún no sepan poner una página con enlaces en condiciones. 
No debería ser imposible que alguien revisara las cosas antes de publicarlas... ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Sep 2014)

Aprovechar los últimos recortes para entrar en HCP Inc. para dejarla para los nietos no es ninguna tontería:

HCP: HCP INC Stock Quote & Analysis - Zacks.com
Forward PE 13.21
Dividend 2.18 ( 5.45%)

Por técnico ha rebotado recientemente en soporte:


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

xtb deja de ofrecer acciones en la metatrader..

menudos imbeciles, han perdido un cliente


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/576091-dire-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

no queda un broker compatible?

estoy harto ya de los brokers enserio


----------



## villares (29 Sep 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/576091-dire-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## Robopoli (29 Sep 2014)

Datos de vivienda USAna coming today (ventas pendiente).
No hay muchas más referencias por lo que salvo sorpresa hoy tendremos oso guanoso.
En una par de semanas empiezan los resultados empresariales y ahí se verá si consolidamos los 2.000, los rompemos o caemos dolorosamente a niveles que no vemos hace mucho tiempo.
Todo hace pensar que ocurrirá lo primero por lo que habrá que andarse con ojo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Sep 2014)

Guano del bueno a paladas para todos.


----------



## Snowball (29 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Camino del -1,5%
> 
> Bonito día hamijos!
> 
> ...



Lo veo.

Y lo subo a *- 2%*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Sep 2014)

Será por esto...

Deutsche Bank considera que España es el "niño modelo" de la Eurozona

Leer más: Deutsche Bank considera que España es el "niño modelo" de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es Deutsche Bank considera que España es el "niño modelo" de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es

¿que coño es un niño modelo?


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

mama tengo miedooooooooo

ya avisé que santander ya estaba en techo.

y sin superarse los 11200....pues no habrá 11700


----------



## Krim (29 Sep 2014)

Como se cumpla lo del +/- 0.75....


----------



## elpatatero (29 Sep 2014)

guanocalipsissss


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

los 9400 estaria bien que se vieran, seria sano.


----------



## Adicto (29 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mama tengo miedooooooooo
> 
> ya avisé que santander ya estaba en techo.
> 
> y sin superarse los 11200....pues no habrá 11700



¿Y te pagan para decir que no se puede llegar a 11700 sin pasar antes por cifras inferiores? 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Sep 2014)

Las bajada bruscas en bolsa hoy en día no son mas que lloriqueos del bebé que quiere teta de la Yelen. Pero me parece llegamos al destete y no sabemos como va a reaccionar nuestro bebe.


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Y te pagan para decir que no se puede llegar a 11700 sin pasar antes por cifras inferiores? 8:



me pagan por saber que cifra va alcanzar exactamente si supera los 11200,

que sin sistema de trading con ecuaciones es imposible encontrar

---------- Post added 29-sep-2014 at 15:32 ----------

que mala pinta está cogiendo esto.

son cortos ibex obj 9400...veremos si confirma rotura.


----------



## Charlatan (29 Sep 2014)

guanas tardes a todos.....


----------



## Snowball (29 Sep 2014)

¿Se va el SP500 a valores de principios de año?


----------



## mofeta (29 Sep 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Y te pagan para decir que no se puede llegar a 11700 sin pasar antes por cifras inferiores? 8:



Me da que andaba largo pero sin fiarse mucho por si acaso. Y le han pillado


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

alta probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana


----------



## roberGy (29 Sep 2014)

aqui uno que se ha puesto largo. 0.01 contratos del ibex a 10.670 660 y 645 yo creo q es otra bajada de los q mandan, mañana o en lo q cierra esta subiendo y joden las resistencias claves sin alejarse demasiado de ellas. no os suena ?


----------



## ... (29 Sep 2014)

pepitoria dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/576091-dire-recibe-baneo.html



:XX:
:XX:
:XX:
:XX:

Edit: :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Sep 2014)

BBVA y SAN bajando mas de un 3%.


----------



## IRobot (29 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alta probabilidad de gap al alza para mañana



Gran Zahorí, ¿todavía sigue largo? Pues no sé mañana pero hoy las ha debido pasar canutas...


----------



## Seren (29 Sep 2014)

Bolsa de brasil cayendo un 4% y el real depreciandose ya a niveles históricos

Como vengo esperado se acerca el tortazo del los BRICS y el "renacer" europeo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Sep 2014)

El DAX está al límite para pegarse una buena trompada


----------



## roberGy (29 Sep 2014)

no se porque creo q todo dara la vuelta y sera otro dia normal... con pilladas de stops guapas eso si, y cortos abiertos hoy cerrandose en perdidas o casi sin ganancia


----------



## Snowball (29 Sep 2014)

Bah!

El SP500 había arrancado la sesión con un -1%...


----------



## Topongo (29 Sep 2014)

Yo sigo con mi guano particular en el curro tras las vacas, que parece que has servido para acumular y acumular...
Lástima que no cargué aquellos cortos que comenté tras lo de draki....
Por lo demás seguiremos desde la barrera por lo menos un par de dias más aunque la entrada en TEF es tentadora... pongo en radar a GAS e IBE.
SAN con el tema de brasil a ver como acaba...
Un saludo a los foristas, uy por favor pepitoria que menos que el condensador de ostias


----------



## roberGy (29 Sep 2014)

10.690... simple rebote y sigue cayendo ? o da la vuelta ? mis largos con take profit justo por encima y a ver q pasa


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

los 10500 hay que verse


----------



## mofeta (29 Sep 2014)

keinur dijo:


> Ya podeis relajar el esfínter, cerraremos en 10700 que es donde pasa la linea roja del guano, para mañana perderlos definitivamente y seguir bajando.



Fin de trimestre. Fondos interesados en cerrar decentemente. Igual lo contienen.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Sep 2014)

Muy bien Walter, muy bien....

...si no hubiera saltado el SL ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (29 Sep 2014)

Belita vonita van a dejar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (29 Sep 2014)

Cocinando el reversal, otro dia mas sin caer en condiciones.

Que paciencia hay que tener.


----------



## roberGy (29 Sep 2014)

apuestas para mañana. subimos o bajamos? mojense. yo digo subimos en el enesimo "engaño"


----------



## Empatico (29 Sep 2014)

Si el ibex quereis ver subir, primero a los 10.400 -10450 debes ir.


----------



## erpako (29 Sep 2014)

roberGy dijo:


> apuestas para mañana. subimos o bajamos? mojense. yo digo subimos en el enesimo "engaño"



Pues sí, subiremos siempre que no se baje.::


----------



## IRobot (29 Sep 2014)

Los inversores retiran 611 millones de Bestinver:

Los inversores retiran 611 millones de Bestinver | Mercados | Cinco Días

Imagino que esto les llevará a tener que vender parte de sus participadas. Alguna empresa del continuo lo puede notar o estar ya notando ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Sep 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Los inversores retiran 611 millones de Bestinver:
> 
> Los inversores retiran 611 millones de Bestinver | Mercados | Cinco Días
> 
> Imagino que esto les llevará a tener que vender parte de sus participadas. Alguna empresa del continuo lo puede notar o estar ya notando ienso:



En el registro solo se ve la compra de 190k de acciones de acciona... tienen que estar tirando de la liquidez para no vender (algunos fondos tenían una buena parte) 

Si los reembolso continúan tendrán problemas, con el efecto cascada.


----------



## mpbk (29 Sep 2014)

alguien me puede ayudar a escoger broker?

son todos una puta mierda


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

tiene toda la pinta de hacer uno de los " trucos " preveo tercer ataque a los 11200 y desde ahi un brutal rally bajista , 4 0 5 sesiones consumiremos para llegar al nivelito de los cullons ienso:


----------



## inversobres (29 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Cocinando el reversal, otro dia mas sin caer en condiciones.
> 
> Que paciencia hay que tener.



Advertidos estaban, miren el sp, a cerrar en verde 

Puto asco.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Advertidos estaban, miren el sp, a cerrar en verde
> 
> Puto asco.



maravilloso asco pezkeñin :Baile:


----------



## mofeta (29 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> maravilloso asco pezkeñin :Baile:



Acojonaillo estabas pequeño saltamontes. Veremos mañana (que en principio también apuntaste alcista el día de hoy) pues está en el límite. He entrado hoy largo y voy casi a la par. Nos torean que da gusto. Matando posiciones para dar de comer a los brokers, que se deben estar hinchando en este lateral con los ludopatas que no pueden/podemos parar.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Sep 2014)

soporte mm50 reforzado por la parte baja de bollinger en diario y zona 10670 ademas la apertura con gap en el vix era una gran oportunidad de cierre de gap y trampa atrapa gacelas alcistas en vix bajistas en indices .

al limite si , pero es en el limite donde hay que posicionarse 

dependera del chute que nos traera el drogas , superar el nivel de gran resistencia 11200 ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Sep 2014)

@Ponzi,
Si puedes oírme aún desde donde quiera que estés.... Tienes localizado algún fondo conservador/moderado? Estaba pensando en algún fondo mixto o incluso de RF para largo plazo.
Saludos!!


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> Si puedes oírme aún desde donde quiera que estés.... Tienes localizado algún fondo conservador/moderado? Estaba pensando en algún fondo mixto o incluso de RF para largo plazo.
> Saludos!!



De momento tiro de Metavalor




Os dejo algunas acciones que estoy mirando,mas o menos es la rentabilidad que estimo que darán a largo plazo en funcion de los precios a los que están cotizando.
Las que veo mas fáciles ahora mismo a estos precios son BMW, Guillin y Cisco, las tres con caja neta y en sectores con importantes barreras de entrada


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> De momento tiro de Metavalor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 63785
> 
> ...



gracias ponzi, gran aportacion as usual.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias ponzi, gran aportacion as usual.



Después de lo que ha pasado este año con Imtech la verdad lo ultimo que quiero es jugármela y menos con deuda. Las preferentes de BMW aun estan mas baratas, calculo que a per 7. Tambien Wolters esta muy bien y con un ROE del 25%


----------



## Arracada (29 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Ponzi,
> Si puedes oírme aún desde donde quiera que estés.... Tienes localizado algún fondo conservador/moderado? Estaba pensando en algún fondo mixto o incluso de RF para largo plazo.
> Saludos!!



Ponzi , Si te va bien comentarlo en abierto a mi también me interesa. Parece que l Wertefinder lo está haciendo bien con volatilidad bastante baja.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2014)

Arracada dijo:


> Ponzi , Si te va bien comentarlo en abierto a mi también me interesa. Parece que l Wertefinder lo está haciendo bien con volatilidad bastante baja.
> 
> Saludos.



No se la juegan con las empresas la verdad, todo Bluechips

RENT4WF Quote - Renta 4 Wertefinder FI Fund - Bloomberg


----------



## Manu_alcala (29 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Después de lo que ha pasado este año con Imtech la verdad lo ultimo que quiero es jugármela y menos con deuda



No le des más vuelta. Lo de Imtech ha siso un puto fraude y una estafa. Si con la primera ampliación le hubieran metido ajustes como dios manda, la empresa habría podido ser viable y quien sabe si un buen pelotazo a los precios que entramos (sobre los 2€). Ahora con la segunda ampliación veremos, pero piden otros 600 kilos y tampoco hay plan de ajuste a la vista... Si sólo con ver que los contratos en España los consiguen a dedazo da idea del tipo de empresa que en el fondo es. 

El director de Acerinox admite que tenía un familiar en Imtech · Andalucía Información

Lo siento por los que quedáis dentro, pero el día que quiebre abriré una buena botella de vino para celebrarlo.


----------



## Chila (29 Sep 2014)

Joder con Bestinver...igual me he equivocado al quedarme.


----------



## Arracada (29 Sep 2014)

Ponzi, un lujazo tu aportación como siempre. Gracias !


----------



## decloban (29 Sep 2014)

¿Y de quien se supone que era multinick Dire?

¿Se sabe algo del pillado Tono? ¿Era también multinick?


----------



## egarenc (29 Sep 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y de quien se supone que era multinick Dire?
> 
> ¿Se sabe algo del pillado Tono? ¿Era también multinick?



podreis criticar a Tono lo que queráis, pero me veo muy reflejado con su estrategia en bolsa y sus comentarios en este tema eran muy cabales. Eso no quita que puntualmente viera fantasmas donde no los había. Me gustaría que se diera un voltio por aqui de vez en cuando.


----------



## ponzi (29 Sep 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Joder con Bestinver...igual me he equivocado al quedarme.



Es dificil acertar. A cp yo creo que la cartera apenas variara a lp no estaria tan seguro. El nuevo gestor para mi gusto tiene un perfil demasiado neutro, por el momento apostara por bluechips y no se la jugara , ahora a lp dudo que consiga las mismas rentabilidades que Parames y su equipo.

Como he recibido algun que otro privado y aqui muchos juegan en liga nacional

Hasta hace bien poco habia un gestor en Santander que era de los mejores del pais hasta que se ha ido de la gestora la misma semana que Parames. Sin embargo nos ha dejado su cartera a cierre de Junio

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={0fa6f1cc-758d-4394-acd3-64d6b29e6182}

Si sirve de consuelo creo que los valores que tenia en cartera son casi todos los que merece la pena tener de bolsa nacional

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={57adb792-54d0-483b-b707-1761dfc6a75c}

Que junto con la cartera de Metavalor practicamente se consigue abarcar todo el universo de acciones de la bolsa española.

A estas alturas yo creo que todo el mundo sabe cuales son los buenos negocios en España, tampoco hay tantos


----------



## creative (29 Sep 2014)

Ana Botella allana a golpe de decreto el desembarco de Florentino Pérez en el servicio de basuras

FCC " malas noticias" y la cotizacion sube, esto si no es empapelada que venga dios y lo vea


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es dificil acertar. A cp yo creo que la cartera apenas variara a lp no estaria tan seguro. El nuevo gestor para mi gusto tiene un perfil demasiado neutro, por el momento apostara por bluechips y no se la jugara , ahora a lp dudo que consiga las mismas rentabilidades que Parames y su equipo.
> 
> Como he recibido algun que otro privado y aqui muchos juegan en liga nacional
> 
> ...



Es un placer leerte Ponzi. Sin grandes aspavientos, ni grandilocuencia y siempre con mucho sentido común y con aportaciones que valen su peso en oro.
Gracias maestro!


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

Amigos, hoy mejor estar fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

emprendemos camino de la resistencia 11200 despues del despioje , con ayuda del todopoderoso drogas romperemos la dichosa resistencia :Baile:

veo que ya solo se puede leer el hilo si uno esta logueado , eso es bueno o malo ? cualquiera sabe :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Sep 2014)

Solo visible para usuarios registrados

Joer...

Buenos dias..


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

Como siempre a las 9 y media carga el ibex.

Fin trimestral, mas peligroso que darle la espalda al jato.


----------



## Seren (30 Sep 2014)

Interesante la jugada de ayer, quitandose unos cuantos largos de encima :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

Cerramos largos 10810 en 10745 :: y abrimos cortos con tres cullons , parece que estamos ante un pullbackcito al doble techito ienso:


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

Vaya hostiazo del Euro/dolar. VIrgen santa que ritmo llevan.

A este paso pisamos minimos de crisis.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 11:55 ----------

Vamos a poner la caña en los 10800 a ver que pasa.

Tic tac.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

estan mareando la perdiz a base de joder bien ::

acabo de percatarme que en semanal se ha formado un " truco " creo que nos vamos directos a los 9450 ienso:


----------



## Empatico (30 Sep 2014)

¿Un truco o un trato?



muertoviviente dijo:


> estan mareando la perdiz a base de joder bien ::
> 
> acabo de percatarme que en semanal se ha formado un " truco " creo que nos vamos directos a los 9450 ienso:


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

10800, saco la caña y a tumbarme todo el dia.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Sep 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Es dificil acertar. A cp yo creo que la cartera apenas variara a lp no estaria tan seguro. El nuevo gestor para mi gusto tiene un perfil demasiado neutro, por el momento apostara por bluechips y no se la jugara , ahora a lp dudo que consiga las mismas rentabilidades que Parames y su equipo.
> 
> Como he recibido algun que otro privado y aqui muchos juegan en liga nacional
> 
> ...




Me salen todos los enlaces caducados :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

los " trucos " son combinaciones de precio e indicadores , conozco unos 6 y suelen aparecer muy de cuando en cuando , su porcentaje de fiabilidad esta por encima del 90% y hay uno que se ha formado en semanal que me confirma una figura de doble techo en el ibex , con objetivo 8600 y probable pullback en 9450 ienso:


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2014)

Parece que se ha despejado de trolls... dejo entrada blog de ayer por la noche.

29/9/2014
30 Septiembre
Hoy no puedo subir gráfico, pero podéis comprobar el incremento de volumen entre las 14:20-15:30 y en menos medida en las toques y "navegación" en el gap del B1.


Niveles para mañana: Estamos lejos del objetivo de fin de trimestre (hace dos entradas), además debemos tener en cuenta que entró volumen comprador después de hacer mínimos y en el nivel 10.650.

Podemos tener una trampa inicial y posterior desplome? La sensación mayoritaria es que estamos en un recorte técnico...... veamos


CP: 10.676 (ojo a esta ruptura abajo, nos puede traer ventas en cascada bastante pronunciada)-10.734

B1: 10.614 B2 10.498

A1: 10.818-10.888

Terminamos Trimestre..... nos quedan unos días para los próximos niveles. Por lo tanto solo podré dejar datos sobre los IF y resistencias y soportes TESNICO.


Publicado por Fran en 22:15


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

Que opinas del eurodolor Fran?


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Que opinas del eurodolor Fran?



Cruces los sigo más bien poco, había una entrada clara hasta los 1.28.. ahora es terreno desconocido y entran en juego demasiados actores y muy poderosos como para arriesgarse a decir algo.

Desde luego tienen que hacer algo pronto para revertir la situación.

Me cuesta ver e 1.20 y mucho menos la paridad.

La horquilla 1.29-1.31, es en mi opinión, donde está el status quo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

1,28 entrada clara ? no quiero imaginarme una entrada especulativa ::


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2014)

EURUSD sigue cayendo... 1,2574
:Baile::Baile::Baile:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 13:27 ----------

Viendo datos históricos llegar a 1,18 en el medio plazo no debería ser imposible.


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1,28 entrada clara ? no quiero imaginarme una entrada especulativa ::



Es mucho pedirte comprensión lectora.. Hasta 1.28 es lo que he escrito, cuando veníamos de >1.3x

Tampoco se te puede pedir mucho más. Ahí os quedáis, ya he tenido ración de trol diaria


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Sep 2014)

Viene en apenas tres meses, de 1,37; y desde el 1,34 en vertical con los avisos de retirada de estímulos de la FED y las amenazas de Droghi. Supongo que ha habido una toma de posiciones en dólares a lo "maricón el último" que me lo quitan de las manos.
Lo normal es que con la noticia de que el BCE toma esas "medidas extraordinarias" (para ser realmente extraordinario, debería ser más de los 30 cm del forero medio) cuando publiquen la noticia, vuelva a subir, aunque yo confío en esa tendencia a largo.
Esa es la guerra que planteó USA para salir de su crisis.


----------



## Seren (30 Sep 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Viene en apenas tres meses, de 1,34 con los avisos de retirada de estímulos de la FED y las amenazas de Droghi. Supongo que ha habido una toma de posiciones en dólares a lo "maricón el último" que me lo quitan de las manos.
> Lo normal es que con la noticia de que el BCE toma esas "medidas extraordinarias" (para ser realmente extraordinario, debería ser más de los 30 cm del forero medio) cuando publiquen la noticia, vuelva a subir, aunque yo confío en esa tendencia a largo.
> Esa es la guerra que planteó USA para salir de su crisis.



Lo que está pasando es la salida del dinerito de las materias primas hacia el dolar, ni más ni menos, tengo un hilo sobre ello. En euros las compraremos parecido.

Hoy otro buen arreón a la plata, el oro rompiendo soportes, y cereales varios con nuevos mínimos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Es mucho pedirte comprensión lectora.. Hasta 1.28 es lo que he escrito, cuando veníamos de >1.3x
> 
> Tampoco se te puede pedir mucho más. Ahí os quedáis, ya he tenido ración de trol diaria



ties razon , falo mio , potente suertudo 

como vez lo del doble techo en ibex con objetivo 8600 ? ienso:


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

fcc superando los 15.

ya 2200€ de beneficio


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Sep 2014)

Bueno. Se acabó lo que se daba. Ahora guano del bueno.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2014)

Parece que las DLIAs van a dar un respirito a sus sufridos inversores.
+31% en premarket. 
Delia*s Exploring Possible Sale, Merger - WSJ


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno. Se acabó lo que se daba. Ahora guano del bueno.



guano en cantidades industriales los proximos dos meses en las pantallas de vuestras computadoras


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2014)

dELIA*s, Inc. (DLIA) to Review Strategic Alternatives

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 15:03 ----------

Meneito a los futuros. Se ve que esta tarde va a ser entretenida.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

Las esperanzas de los siemprealcistas seran enterradas por un aluvion de guano que parecera no tener fin :no:

el doble techo es el fin del mercado alcista el objetivo 8600 sera tan solo el primero de muchos objetivos , en algun momento volveremos a atacar la gran bajista y ella se encuentra muy pabajo :fiufiu:


----------



## IRobot (30 Sep 2014)

Me ha llamado la atención la siguiente noticia que alerta de una posible tercera crisis que podría llegar en no mucho tiempo (mode burbuja on):

El Informe de Ginebra advierte de una nueva crisis económica inminente

No salimos de una y nos podríamos meter ya en la siguiente. En fin, esperemos que no se confirmen los malos augurios...

Aquí tienen el enlace al informe completo: (125 páginas en inglés)

Deleveraging, What Deleveraging? The 16th Geneva Report on the World Economy | Centre for Economic Policy Research


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

En realidad nunca se salio , seguimos en la misma crisis , sin duda ya no hay forma de reanimar la economia , ha llegado el momento en que los chutes ya no sirven de na , el fin es near :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> En realidad nunca se salio , seguimos en la misma crisis , sin duda ya no hay forma de reanimar la economia , ha llegado el momento en que los chutes ya no sirven de na , el fin es near :bla:



han quemado todos los cartuchos ienso:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 16:01 ----------

confianza del gringo consumidor 86 y se esperaba 92,5 :8:


----------



## mofeta (30 Sep 2014)

El personal pasa de asegurar los 11200 a ver los 9800 en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Empatico (30 Sep 2014)

mofeta dijo:


> El personal pasa de asegurar los 11200 a ver los 9800 en cuestión de minutos.



Hombre realmente hace poco paso eso


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2014)

Parece que van a dejar otra velita guapa en territorio gringo. Si es así mañana pepón se puede dar una buena fiesta con los ositos...


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

hay algun broker que esté bien?

todos me parecen una mierda


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Depende a que llames barato pero creo que haberlas haylas. Algunos ejemplos:
> 
> NYMT (REIT): Fwd PER 7.17
> TTM: Fwd PER 10.59
> ...



Si estaba barata si. +34% desde el 3 de Septiembre y aún así el PER tampoco es excesivo: 18.18 

Hasta pronto amigos!!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

chavales que ha pasado aqui ? :

bueno salto stop y quedamos fuera hasta que la cosa se ponga facil , cuando aparezca un " truco " el saldo es positivo pero como dice bertok , hay que conservar el capital :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 17:55 ----------

metemos largos con apalancamiento moderado al gold 1208 el macd en diario a punto de cortar al alza


----------



## yuto (30 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chavales que ha pasado aqui ? :
> 
> bueno salto stop y quedamos fuera hasta que la cosa se ponga facil , cuando aparezca un " truco " el saldo es positivo pero como dice bertok , hay que conservar el capital :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Esperando el doble techo?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

La probabilidad de doble techo es altisima , es mas mañana mismo podria reanudarse la caida pero hay mucho riesgo porque la hora del drogas se acerca y porque el lateral esta muy complicado ienso:

no hay que complicarse la vida , lo mejor en estos casos es no estar en el mercado


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

ayer entré en popular...y hoy fiesta.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 18:01 ----------

subo stop san a 7.4

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 18:03 ----------

subo stop unicredit a min hoy.


----------



## yuto (30 Sep 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ayer entré en popular...y hoy fiesta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 18:01 ----------
> 
> subo stop san a 7.4



Y yo en Codere, Prisa y Reyal Urbis....

Esto está feo señor mpbk :no:


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

yuto dijo:


> Y yo en Codere, Prisa y Reyal Urbis....
> 
> Esto está feo señor mpbk :no:



ya no trabajo para uds,

los otros dos os lo doy como niveles clave a cambio que me ayudéis
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ro-ningun-broker-que-me-cumpla-que-busco.html


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

para usted lo mejor es el broker del rabobank :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (30 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> La probabilidad de doble techo es altisima , es mas mañana mismo podria reanudarse la caida pero hay mucho riesgo porque la hora del drogas se acerca y porque el lateral esta muy complicado ienso:
> 
> no hay que complicarse la vida , lo mejor en estos casos es no estar en el mercado



¿Qué dia es "la hora del drogas"?

¿Vuelve a hablar o es que va a intervenir de alguna forma?

Gracias


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

nadie ha entrado a bilfinger? 

va ahora hacedme un estudio de los brokers.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Qué dia es "la hora del drogas"?
> 
> ¿Vuelve a hablar o es que va a intervenir de alguna forma?
> 
> Gracias



el jueves a la 13:30


----------



## Zatopeko (30 Sep 2014)

¿Cómo veis Twitter?, estoy dentro desde hoy pero empiezo a dudar.


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

joder los analistas que la gente llama, es que a parte de no decir nada, no tienen ni idea.

hay que aguantarse muchas veces de no decirle a uno tio coge la puerta y no vuelvas, inutil.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Sep 2014)

esta jodidisima la cosa , que hable el drogas y ya si eso ....


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

Los hijos de puta lo cerraron arriba. Como no, dia para no estar dentro, vaya viajes que le han pegado.


----------



## Durmiente (30 Sep 2014)

Con la subita de hoy, el IBEX parece dar señales de que puede recuperarse un poco.

Sin embrago, creo que hasta que los americanos no vuelvan a tiran para arriba la cosa va a estar un poco difícil....

Y el SP está dando señales de que hay que estar fuera.

Tendría que superar los 1986 (cosa que no creo que pase en el cortísimo plazo).

Conclusión: mejor estar fuera.

¿Cómo lo véis?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2014)

Que trolleada usana


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta jodidisima la cosa , que hable el drogas y ya si eso ....



a ver si mañana el dax toca soporte y podemos entrar en minimos como siempre.

si se pierde entreamos en corrección.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 19:53 ----------

me acaba de saltar el profit del oil...........brutal, desde hace 2 meses.


----------



## villares (30 Sep 2014)

Culebron bestinver, email recibido esta tarde. 
La estampida está siendo brutal.

Lo mejor es el apellido del remitente 

Estimado Inversor:

Queremos informarle que la menor rentabilidad de nuestros fondos en los últimos meses respecto a los principales índices ha estado motivada fundamentalmente por la evolución de algunas de las compañías que forman parte de nuestras carteras internacional e ibérica.

Esta situación no es nueva en Bestinver, ya que históricamente hemos tenido periodos en los que nuestras rentabilidades han estado por debajo de las logradas por los índices de referencia, sobre todo en mercados alcistas, en los que el grado de inversión en renta variable de nuestras carteras ha sido más conservador.* Hemos podido apreciar este comportamiento también en las últimas fechas.

Asimismo, la caída de rentabilidad de esta semana se debe principalmente a la evolución de las compañías que forman parte de nuestras carteras. Como ejemplo de lo anterior, el top 10 de nuestra cartera internacional ha tenido una caída media de un 6,15% en la última semana. Hacer especial referencia a la evolución de la cotización de dos compañías de nuestro top 10 como son Hyundai y Tesco. En las últimas fechas ambas han sufrido caídas de un 9,0% y de un 6,9% respectivamente, debido a situaciones internas de las compañías.

Por otra parte, es importante resaltar que el valor objetivo se ha incrementado en el último trimestre un 1,3% en la cartera internacional y un 5,1% en la cartera ibérica. Esto ha supuesto un aumento en el potencial de revalorización de nuestras carteras, siendo actualmente de un 56% en la cartera internacional y un 50% en la cartera ibérica.

Por último, hacer hincapié en que la liquidez de nuestros fondos permanece en los mismos niveles de los últimos meses, siendo éstos aproximadamente de un 7% en la cartera internacional y un 20% en la cartera ibérica.

A esto hay* que añadir que un 80% de nuestra cartera está invertida en valores de gran capitalización bursátil (superior a 2.000 millones de euros). La capitalización bursátil media ponderada de las compañías en las que invierten nuestras carteras es de 15.000 millones de euros. Por lo tanto, se trata de compañías líquidas y la venta de valores por parte de Bestinver no afectaría a su cotización.

Quedamos a su disposición ante cualquier consulta adicional.

Maria Caputto Barbadillo*
Dirección Comercial


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Sep 2014)

villares dijo:


> Culebron bestinver, email recibido esta tarde.
> La estampida está siendo brutal.
> 
> Lo mejor es el apellido del remitente
> ...



Sigue comprando acciona, 40k acciones mas hoy...todo lo demás ventas...


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2014)

cuidadito las san, que están en techo, y la gente tiene ganas de comprar.

8.1 cortos.

stop 7.4


----------



## Empatico (30 Sep 2014)

Que mala pinta tiene bankia no?
Manos fuertes vendiendo todo el mes de julio y agosto. No supera el 1.550 y tiene pinta de irse a la zona de 1.36. Si lo rompe a probar el canal en 1.29.

De repsol no hay manera. Entre por el dividendo y de momento para los nietos y tal :no:


----------



## sinnombrex (30 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sigue comprando acciona, 40k acciones mas hoy...todo lo demás ventas...



La verdad es que es de politicos españoles ("creo que con politicos españoles se define mas el termino robar"), desde la marcha de Parames llevan dia si, dia tambien comprando acciones de Acciona.

Ademas han tenido que deshacer posiciones que no conocemos, porque segun dicen en unience han salido mas de 1.000 millones de Bestinver y solo tenian 500 en cartera, esto ultimo parece ser que no lo han hecho demasiado mal ya que no se ha hundido el precio del fondo.

Lo tengo claro, pero como no me corre prisa y quiero cumplir el año voy a esperar unos meses... despues ya veremos, pero como tenga una buena salida no vuelvo a Bestinver.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Sep 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> La verdad es que es de politicos españoles ("creo que con politicos españoles se define mas el termino robar"), desde la marcha de Parames llevan dia si, dia tambien comprando acciones de Acciona.
> 
> Ademas han tenido que deshacer posiciones que no conocemos, porque segun dicen en unience han salido mas de 1.000 millones de Bestinver y solo tenian 500 en cartera, esto ultimo parece ser que no lo han hecho demasiado mal ya que no se ha hundido el precio del fondo.
> 
> Lo tengo claro, pero como no me corre prisa y quiero cumplir el año voy a esperar unos meses... despues ya veremos, pero como tenga una buena salida no vuelvo a Bestinver.









Depende del fondo, hay salidas muy grandes en fondos con poca capitalización, ademas salieron 600 millones en solo dos días...


----------



## Empatico (30 Sep 2014)

Otro valor que tampoco tiene buena pinta es BME. Creo que se puede ir a probar el soporte que tiene alrededor de los 29


----------



## Adicto (30 Sep 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Las esperanzas de los siemprealcistas seran enterradas por un aluvion de guano que parecera no tener fin :no:
> 
> el doble techo es el fin del mercado alcista el objetivo 8600 sera tan solo el primero de muchos objetivos , en algun momento volveremos a atacar la gran bajista y ella se encuentra muy pabajo :fiufiu:



Es evidente que se avecina a medio plazo un nuevo ciclo bajista, pero yo no lo veo para los próximos meses. Tiene que haber un catalizador importante. 
¿Llegaremos vivos a las próximas generales?


----------



## inversobres (30 Sep 2014)

Super reversal yanki.

Preparense para un cierre en maximos diarios.

Esta semana alcista,.cierre trimestral e inicio de mes.


----------



## Misterio (30 Sep 2014)

Estos cierres verdirrojos son muy curiosos.


----------



## sinnombrex (30 Sep 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Depende del fondo, hay salidas muy grandes en fondos con poca capitalización, ademas salieron 600 millones en solo dos días...



Este es el enlace a unience donde desglosan en tanto por ciento la fuga de capital, no lo pego aqui porque el tio se lo ha currado.

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Kaloxa/bestinver_balance_de_la_primera_semana_en_la_era_post_parames

Edito, no estoy seguro si lo podeis ver sin estar registrados, espero que si.


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2014)

ghkghk los links

Santander acciones españolas---del exgestor Ivan Martín

CNMV - Fondos de Inversión


Metavalor

CNMV - Fondos de Inversión

Tengo un tiro preparado y no se donde usarlo

Guillin,BMW (No puedo por el broker)
Cisco,Tef,Caf,IBM,Semapa,Wolters

---------- Post added 30-sep-2014 at 22:31 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sigue comprando acciona, 40k acciones mas hoy...todo lo demás ventas...



Han perdido el norte , esa carta esta fuera de lugar... Estan sin capitan y ya se sabe donde no hay capitan manda marinero, mal asunto


----------



## creative (30 Sep 2014)

Para los FCCseros, hay que ver como siente a la cotizacion el soltar un 2,5 de la sociedad en 24 horas antes de una ampliacion.

FCC. Esther Koplowitz llega a un preacuerdo con los bancos acreedores de B-1998 | Hispanidad.com

Hay una diferencia. Mientras, Martínez Zabala anuncia que tomará el 2,5% de FCC y lo venderá en 24 horas, Caixabank ha asegurado a Esther Koplowitz que esperará para no perjudicar la futura ampliación de FCC. Lógico, ahora el pulso radica en ver qué parte del capital de FCC salvará Esther Koplowitz tras la ampliación. Desde luego, no podrá jugar con los derechos de suscripción del 5% que tomarán Faustino y Caixabank.


----------



## egarenc (30 Sep 2014)

villares dijo:


> Culebron bestinver, email recibido esta tarde.
> La estampida está siendo brutal.
> 
> Lo mejor es el apellido del remitente
> ...



En una conferencia que vi de Paramés en youtube, se le escapó un 'Maria Caputta' al presentarla, que metedura de pata del amigo...ese subconsciente! 

seguimos dentro a ver que pasa :rolleye:


----------



## Captain Julius (30 Sep 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Estos cierres verdirrojos son muy curiosos.



No quisiera ofender a nadie, pero podrías ampliar, por fabor?


----------



## Arracada (1 Oct 2014)

Buenos días,

Tenemos abierto el hilo de octubre? Si no es así que alguien se anime y lo abra, por favor, así tendremos una ventana para asomar de cuando en cuando.

Además siempre cabe la posibiblidad que esta vez SI sea en octubre y el hilo pase a los anales de la historia del guano.

Me voy a currar, a pasar un buen día.


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

creative dijo:


> Para los FCCseros, hay que ver como siente a la cotizacion el soltar un 2,5 de la sociedad en 24 horas antes de una ampliacion.
> 
> FCC. Esther Koplowitz llega a un preacuerdo con los bancos acreedores de B-1998 | Hispanidad.com
> 
> Hay una diferencia. Mientras, Martínez Zabala anuncia que tomará el 2,5% de FCC y lo venderá en 24 horas, Caixabank ha asegurado a Esther Koplowitz que esperará para no perjudicar la futura ampliación de FCC. Lógico, ahora el pulso radica en ver qué parte del capital de FCC salvará Esther Koplowitz tras la ampliación. Desde luego, no podrá jugar con los derechos de suscripción del 5% que tomarán Faustino y Caixabank.



oleeeeeeeeeeee, hoy subidón del 3%

es que soy el mejor,


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

entramos largos ibex 10790 , el drogas no nos fallara , nos f.llara ::

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 09:17 ----------

PMI Manufacturero (sep.)	52.6 mejor de lo esperado que era 52.2 :Baile:

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 09:29 ----------

cerramos larguito en 10840 :Baile:

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 09:33 ----------

abrimos larguito al oro 1207


----------



## inversobres (1 Oct 2014)

Bienvenidos oncemiles ibex again.

Ayer sali trasquilado del usa, mala vision y cagada gorda esperando cierre en maximos.

Hoy, primer dia de mes, alcismo.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 09:46 ----------

Caña en 10900 y a la espera del jilo de octubre.

Saludos y buen dia.


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

cortos ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

salimos del oro perdiendo pipas , abrimos largos ibex 10850 , pinta de gap al alza para mañana ienso:


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cortos ibex



stop en BE


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

10880 cerramos largos :Baile:

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 10:31 ----------

10865 reanudamos largos :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

popular otro 2%

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 10:42 ----------

DOVER - Loly Jackson - YouTube

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

un gap de agotamiento para superar la resistencia 10940 seria la guinda , una trampa en isla que nos llevaria a los 11200 nuevamente para luego guanear a lo bestia ienso:


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cortos ibex



:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:

soy el mejor. 100% aciertos.


----------



## MattCoy (1 Oct 2014)

Mal asunto si no sabeis ni la fecha en la que estamos... asi estais que os van a salir los numeros...

SEÑORES QUE DESDE HACE 12 HORAS ESTAMOS EN OCTUBRE, MES MITICO DONDE LO HAYA Y NO HABIAIS ABIERTO AUN UN HILO. 

Tranquilos, ya lo he abierto yo: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...visto-ibex-este-octubre-siiiiiiiiiiiiiii.html

Que manera de perder las buenas costumbres, joder, que estamos en octubre!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Mal asunto si no sabeis ni la fecha en la que estamos... asi estais que os van a salir los numeros...
> 
> SEÑORES QUE DESDE HACE 12 HORAS ESTAMOS EN OCTUBRE, MES MITICO DONDE LO HAYA Y NO HABIAIS ABIERTO AUN UN HILO.
> 
> ...



MV dada su condicion de troll , no ha tenido valor de abrir el hilo :S


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2014)

Deja, con este se llega hasta diciembre.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2014 at 12:13 ----------

Uppp


----------



## Durmiente (1 Oct 2014)

Alguno puede estar satisfecho.

Prácticamente se han cargado la cosa y, al parecer, ese era su objetivo.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## egarenc (1 Oct 2014)

Propongo crear/ir a otro foro donde haya un moderador como dios manda. Algo asu como vuestro cdc, pero donde la plebe pueda entrar...que tambien eso enriquece! Un informatico que se lo curre


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Oct 2014)

Señores 
Este hilo queda cerrado

El gato tiene la venia para abrir lo que quiera


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señores
> Este hilo queda cerrado
> 
> El gato tiene la venia para abrir lo que quiera



Bien dicho!!!!


----------



## mpbk (6 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nadie ha entrado a bilfinger?
> 
> va ahora hacedme un estudio de los brokers.



+4,5%

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sr.anus (15 Oct 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> HVEI dep.
> 
> En cuanto venga el guano me juego la cuenta (que realmente me importa poco) que volvera el ritmo de mensajes, si os digo la verdad banearia al menos al 70% de los HVEIers incluido a mi mismo, por mi bajo nivel. Parafreando, nunca perteneceria a un club que admitiera a alguien como yo



 maldito guano, hace aparecer a la mejor fauna del hilo


----------

